# Breastfeeding mama's ttc again!



## Kelly9

I am starting this thread for all mums out there who are breastfeeding and hoping to be preggo again soon! Even if you're just NTNP come and join us! 

A little about me I am 26 with a 5 month old baby boy named Skyler. He is the light of my life! My dh and i decided to start ttc again because we have male factor Infertility and conceiving our first miracle took 16 cycles or a year and half. I certainly hope it does not take that long this time around! 

My cycle started up again when my boy was 3 months old being EBF. They're a bit longer then before but do come eventually. I chart and use opks so feel free to stalk my FF or my journal!

Members:
Kelly9 - Tiffany: FF Chart :bfp: #16
SarahMelissa - Sarah: FF Chart:bfp: #1 Baby Ben born Nov 13, 2011!
Guppy051708 - Steph: FF Chart :bfp: #7
Melissa_M:FF Chart :bfp: #6
Crossroads:FF Chart :bfp: #5
Queserasera - Shannon :bfp: #10
Lucy_x
Bky
Lucy_lu10 :bfp: #2
Annabanana9
Mork :bfp: #19
ThatGirl
Kota
Gina8177: FF Chart :bfp: #18
Sun: FF Chart:bfp: #3
Jellybeann :bfp: #11 :angel:
Madge :bfp: #4
Crazy84
Polaris: FF Chart
Kel127 :bfp: #12
LolaAnn :bfp: #9 :angel:
Nicoleoleole: FF Chart :bfp: #8 :angel: :bfp: #13 :angel: :bfp: #17 :angel:
Kimbo46 :bfp: #14
Cmom
Mummy2corban
MandaAnda
Pretty Sakura :bfp: #15
Cookielucylou
Ladymum
254
Candycurls
Lindblum
Torz


----------



## crossroads

To introduce myself:

I EBF for 6 months and have just started weaning. I've had periods since 6 weeks! They are pretty regular now. I have a feeling I'm currently at the fertile time in my cycle.

Hubby and I have just started NTNP. Basically we're just having sex in the middle of my cycle and hoping for the best.


----------



## bky

Hi! I'll be NTNP in a few weeks when my pills run out. No AF yet though not entirely sure if it's the minipill or the BF that is causing that. My baby is just over 6 months old.


----------



## QueSeraSera

hello ladies! so excited for this thread! to introduce myself:

i am 25 and my DD is 4 months today! DH and I have been NTNP since we got the go ahead from the doctor to BD at 6 weeks. but AF has not returned in any predictable sort of way yet (a light bleed at 2 months PP and another over this past weekend) so we arent even sure that i have returned to a fertile state yet. we are hoping to conceive in such a timeframe that DD and the new baby would be 2 years apart or less. i have a 4 yr old stepson, and while he loves his sister, the age difference is pretty significant. so we hope to have less of a gap between DD and #2..

@crossroads: we did the same thing with DD and just BDed in the middle of my cycle. i dont know if we just got lucky last time, conceiving in only 5 cycles last time...but i think we are going to do the same this time. though, if i start charting and temping and such, im definitely gonna ask Kelly9 for a tutorial...seems like shes got it down to an art! :)

baby dust to us all!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi! And welcome! 

I am awaiting the witch as we type! Feels like she is coming but she's taking her dear sweet time! When she does show I'll be on to cycle three of ttc while bf'ing! I'll also be starting clomid this coming cycle.


----------



## Kelly9

I've been charting for a while so ask away!


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahh...i just hate that feeling, knowing that AF is about to show. it seems like it takes forever coming on lately...not sure if its a result of labour or of nursing, but before this last bleed i felt crampy and tired and bloated for nearly 2 weeks! it stuck around so long with no sign of an actual AF, that i had nearly convinced myself that they were pregnancy symptoms! lol. hope she comes on soon and gets over quick for you...so you can get back to making baby #2 :)

i will definitely ask you about any charting questions that come up. i am going to give it this month and see if my cycle has returned to normal with this last little bleed. if not, i think i will start testing to see if im even ovulating. i never thought i would complain of being without AF, but without it i really have no idea what is going on with my body!


----------



## Kelly9

I like charting for that reason! Let's me know what's going on. I've felt the witch coming on for two days now and am currently 12 or 13 dpo but problem is since my af returned my lp has been 1O days or less so I am happy to say if she shows today I'll have a 12 day lp. It took a couple cycles for her to regulate and now she seems to be doing so. 

Crossroads good luck dtd! I hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## Melissa_M

Hi Ladies :) Tiffany already knows me, but for the rest of you I'm Melissa I'm 26, been with DH (29) for 11 years and married for 3, we have a little girl, Alia who is just over 5 months. I've been exclusively breastfeeding her for the past five months but haven't got AF back....I might start swapping formula in around 6 months so I can get AF back and TTC again!!!
Hoping for a JANUARY or FEBRUARY 2012 baby!!! :flower:


----------



## QueSeraSera

nice to meet you melissa! i think the formula is what trigger AF to begin to return for me. when Audrey went to daycare and started taking EBM in a bottle, she got WAAAAY hungrier than she had ever been before. im not sure if it was the bottle or what. but, despite my many efforts to increase my tiny little milk supply, i havent been able to produce enough to keep her quite satisfied. so she gets about 4oz/day of formula. and once we started doing that i got crampy and finally AF showed up late last week. 

i kind of hate that i have to give her formula, but at the same time i justify it knowing that im giving her all that i can. and, on the plus side, it seems to be helping me to regain my fertility...

by the way, your daughter is absolutely adorable. i love the hat! ;)


----------



## Kelly9

AF is on her way back for you melissa! SO happy you came over here, now we just need steph and a few others. I will recruit them and anyone else. This is the first time I've run my own thread or group so I hope it turns out well.

Still no AF for me but some browny beigey cm? We'll see what tomorrow brings! Whoot for a 13 day lp!


----------



## Guppy051708

hello all! :wave:

My name is Stephanie and I am almost 5 months PP. Thought I attempted to BF exclusivley, I found out that i have Chronic Low Milk Supply cry:) To this day its still so upsetting me :( I mean, KNOW i did EVERYTHING in my power to get a supply, from nursing, pumping, using an SNS, frequent feedings, getting sleep, taking herbal remedies, eating BF friendly foods, and drinking plenty of water (and beer :haha:) and meeting lacation for 4 weeks, also being meds (Domperidone) to increase it. Nothing worked enough.So now I make the most of my "supply" and supplement. My cycles finally started a week ago. I need 3 consecutive cycles in order to start the medical end of being a Gestational Surrogate. So i am excited about that. If a match doesn't come through for us, then we will be moving on to TTC our own bundle of joy in November. We have been looking for Intended parents since the end of October. Went through 3 couples, but it just wasn't the right fit :nope: Either way I should be knocked up by December if all goes well...i hope it does. I am very excited about both Prospects :wohoo: and will be happy with either outcome. At some point in my life I WILL be doing Gestational Surrogacy if it doesn't happen this year :thumbup:



To the girls charting, I have loads of experience with it so i can answer some of your questions as well :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiff, you ARE testing tomorrow, right?!?!
(i mean, it would be reasonable if you still dont have a flow and/or your temp is still above coverline :D)


----------



## Kelly9

I might consider it. We'll see how I am feeling in the am and most importantly if I remember to lol. If I do remember I might even use a frer. Although it would be a waste cause I know she's coming.


----------



## Melissa_M

I wasted sooo many FRERs back in the day :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Thats why I did the cheapy tests! Cut down on wasting $$ but I have 5 frer's from Jessa still so who knows what I'll do.


----------



## Guppy051708

I think this is a very resonable time to be using the good ones :D


----------



## Kelly9

We'll see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## SarahMelissa

:hi: I think I belong here now, we are NTNP :happydance:

Tiff also knows me, we were bump buddies first time around but for the others I am Sarah im 28 DH is 30, Maxy will be 7 months in a couple of days. He has been EBF this whole time and still is, I got my first AF back at 5 months and then got a second AF 6 weeks after that now im currently on my third cycle which i hope will become a lot more regular like my 30-31 day cycles I used to have.

DH and I are offically NTNP now, we took a bit longer than normal to get pg first time and it was with the use of Letrozole (clomid) so i dont want to wait too long to try again in case im in for a bit more a wait again.

So we will see what happens, i did notice some EWCM yesterday and then :sex: this morning, so i guess only time will tell :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck Sarah!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay sarah!!!!!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

good luck sarahmelissa! and kelly9, you should definitley give into the urge and try a frer if nothing has shown up yet...you never know, right!? ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I didn't update here, but my frer was a BFN. I'll test again in two days if no witch by then.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i ended up seeing that on the other thread right after i wrote on this one... argh...sorry about the BFN! maybe its just too soon and youll have better news in a couple days! :)

i have a feeling that im going to be going through the same thing as my cycles regulate. i did the same when TTC#1...coming off birth control my cycles were crazy and every month i was so sure that i was PG because it would be days and days late, but then she would show her ugly head. finally, the month i got my BFP, i had made myself swear i wouldnt test because i didnt want the dissapointment of a BFN again...turned out that i got my BFP after finally testing two weeks after my missed AF. lol


----------



## Kelly9

She showed her ugly face just now. On to cycle three with clomid!


----------



## Melissa_M

boo :witch:


----------



## QueSeraSera

awww i agree with melissa...booo! but theres always next month, and i hear that november is a fine time to have a baby! ;) maybe you could have a 11.11.11 baby! :D


----------



## Kelly9

well my son was born 8.9.10 so 11.11.11 would be cool!


----------



## QueSeraSera

that would be pretty sweet! there was a point that i wished audrey would hold out to 10.10.10 (her EDD was 9.9.10) for the cool birthdate, but then at 2 weeks overdue i was kicking myself for ever saying that! i think i jynxed myself! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

11-11-11 would be epic!!! dooooo it!


----------



## lucy_x

here i am :hi:

Im sorry witch showed kelly! how annoying! :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

If I could control when I got pg melissa I would so do 11.11.11 But if I did get pg this cycle I don't think I'll hit that due date anyway unless I go over. 

queserasera, 2 weeks over due would suck, I went only 6 days over and that was enough.


----------



## Guppy051708

Or it could be 11-1-11 :thumbup:

...yes 2 weeks over isn't fun...although for me it wasn't being pregnant (I loved that part) it was all the annoying ppl asking me why I hadn't been induced yet :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> :hi: I think I belong here now, we are NTNP :happydance:
> 
> Tiff also knows me, we were bump buddies first time around but for the others I am Sarah im 28 DH is 30, Maxy will be 7 months in a couple of days. He has been EBF this whole time and still is, I got my first AF back at 5 months and then got a second AF 6 weeks after that now im currently on my third cycle which i hope will become a lot more regular like my 30-31 day cycles I used to have.
> 
> DH and I are offically NTNP now, we took a bit longer than normal to get pg first time and it was with the use of Letrozole (clomid) so i dont want to wait too long to try again in case im in for a bit more a wait again.
> 
> So we will see what happens, i did notice some EWCM yesterday and then :sex: this morning, so i guess only time will tell :)

Are you the same Sarah chart stalker buddy I had last time? :thumbup:

I've noticed some EWCM today so we're (hopefully) DTD tonight. Exciting!


----------



## QueSeraSera

2 weeks over was horrible! i ended up having to be induced...pretty sure this if audrey had it her way she would still be hanging out in my tummy! i didnt so much mind the pregnant part either...it was the people asking me and texting me and calling me nonstop to ask "anything happening?" i seriously almost harmed some coworkers because i worked up until i got the go ahead for induction and every morning those last couple weeks there would be 4 or 5 people that would say "oh, youre still here?! no baby yet huh?" and i was just sat there thinking "oh actually i had the baby yesterday, got really hungry and ate a whole watermelon, and then decided it was a good idea to come into work today..." hehe :) also, i was told we would be induced on a thursday evening and to call that evening and for the 48 hours following i had to call every two hours and not stray too far from home waiting on a bed to open up. it was miserable, to say the least. lol.

11.1.11 is just as epic...shoot for that one then! and if you have my luck the baby would come late on 11.11.11 :)


----------



## Guppy051708

i refused the induction, but i was reasonable and said if baby was in danger i would agree to it. But he was perfect and im really glad i didnt get induced (was 12 days over when he was born). My ds was only 7lbs & 10oz at nearly 2 weeks ovr (and he never weighed more than that during my pregnancy per manual feel by the doc/mw) so im really grateful for my decision to wait :thumbup: They were very obviously wrong on my dates.


----------



## Kelly9

It is the same Sarah from chart stalkers crossroads! 

I am happy skyler came at only 6 days over due I was way to eager to meet him I would walk 4 I'm a day when I was over due to get him to come out. 

I took my first clomid pill! Bring on the symptoms in a short while.


----------



## QueSeraSera

the doctor kept telling me that audrey was going to be a huge baby. and i had been nervous about it the whole time since my nephew was 10lbs6oz and my neice was 9lbs12oz. so when the doctor told me we were looking at a big baby, i got terrified. i walked for hours before work and on lunch and after work, bounced on a birthing ball for hours too, ate pineapples like you cant believe, and, besides pineapple, only ate spicy food for weeks. and it didnt help anything. i just wanted to get her out before she became to big and got stuck in there! lol. turned out that she was only 7lb12oz at birth...so the doctor was wrong. but, on the upside, she will probably like long walks, pineapple, and spicy foods! ;)

im not too familiar with clomid but i have heard many ladies talking about it on there..what exactly does it do? you mentioned something earlier about how it makes you able to feel ovulation?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Yep, i tried EVERYTHING i could think of. I hated it when ppl made "suggestions" lol :wacko: 
I hate how a lot of docs in the US use the "your baby is too big" crap to get you to agree to an induction :wacko: just yesterday a fellow birth attendant caught a 14.6 pound baby in Texas- vaginally! and the thing a lot of women do not know is that one can NEVER know if you can push your baby out until you're actually pushing. And there are multiple reasons for this, 1. because your body literaly stretches during birth 2.) because the baby's head will mold they way it needs to to get out (no one can know what how), and 3.) even during birth and while you're pushing, your hips will flex,stretch, and expand Thus, no one can know if a "big baby" will be an issue or not until you are diligently pushing. Anyways, i will jump off my stool :blush: hahaha. 
You made the best choice that was for you and im glad it turned out well hun! you really do have a beauty and such a great name! I love it :)

RE: long walks: i sat and bounced on my yoga ball for HOURS ...needless to say for the first 2 months thats the only way we could get him to stop crying sometimes! lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck Tiffany!!! :dust:


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha...i will admit to being about 70% clueless about the whole thing and the other 30% just scared of having a huge baby. i saw my ex sister-in-law push out my nephew and heard about my neices moms birth too...what horrific experiences. so when the doctor said "big baby" i was determined to do everything i could to speed the process up! lol. also, i was admitedly a little impatient and more than a little uncomfortable at the time ;) 

so funny about the yoga ball because that was the only thing that would calm audrey for the first couple of months too. and one night at about midnight and in the middle of a huge crying colic fest it burst! i about cried and didnt know how i would last until the shops opened the next morning. lol. surprisingly though we survived the night and i didnt get another so we could slowly break her of her bouncing habit! ;) 

thank you! and your son is absolutely gorgeous as well! i love too that youre going to be a surrogate...i have always wanted to do that but dh is a bit on the fence about it. huge kuddos to you! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Clomid is a drug to help you ovulate and or if you already ovulate well on your own it can produce multiple eggs. I am taking it for the mulriple eggs reason, my hubby's spermies are not good at all so the doc figures that more eggs equals a better chance for one of them, I like taking it cause i can feel when I ovulate like down to the half hour so I can time sex expertly! I still think thats the only reason why we got pregnant with Skyler. 

They told me i was going to have a big baby to like a 9 pounder cause I had gestational diabetes but he popped out at 7 pounds 13 ounces so I was more then happy, I just kept praying he'd be under 8!


----------



## Guppy051708

Everyone thinks if your baby is over 8 than its a huge baby. But that average (U.S.) baby weighs 6lbs-9.5lbs. 

oh, i do not miss the colicky phase :nope: that was terrible. Its like when they hit 3 months they magically are happy more often lol 

Im a little nervous about being a surrogate...its taking forever though...seriously we are trying find couple #4 already and its been almost 5 months :wacko: if it goes on too long we are going to try for our own. I dont want to wait around forever. Hope you can convience your dh if thats what you want to do :) it (will) be such an amazing experience ;)


----------



## bassdesire

Hey there! Someone directed me to this thread! Awesome!

I am still nursing my 14 month old on demand. She nurses 3-4 times a day. I got my period back at 9 months and have been ovulating since then. Trying SO HARD for baby #2.


----------



## bassdesire

Oh, I am testing tomorrow by the way. Period isn't due for a few days, but why not?!

And yes, American birth practices are very sad. I know so many women who deliver vaginally (at home, even) 10 pounders. The Business of Being Born is extremely enlightening. I am sure a few of you have probably seen it. If not, it is a MUST see!!!!!

Ugh, so nervous about testing!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome! I hope your test brings you our groups first BFP! Be sure to let us know how it goes! 

I'll be pushing out whatever size babies I make, forget a c section! 

The witch is being mean to me this month! Heavy heavy flow and cramps, yikes!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hi Everyone,

My name's Lucy, I'm 23 and my husband and I (married for 2.5 years) just started trying for #2. We have an 11 month old son and he was exclusively breastfed up to 6 months and still prefers my milk over anything else now. He nurses quite frequently through the day, on demand. I got my period back when Jack was 7 months old and have had 31-33 day cycles up until today! AF got me today after 27 days so that screwed up my ovulation dates and DH and I missed the boat! :shrug: This was our first cycle. I'm hoping that it's not too hard to conceive #2. We would have started trying earlier but I need to go back to work to get 600 hours in for my next maternity leave and since my work is seasonal, that means being able to work this entire summer. So, that's my story in a nutshell! :) Looking forward to chatting with you ladies.

I've watched The Business of being Born and it really is a must-see for all parents-to-be. I'm happy to say that I vaginally delivered my 9lb 3oz boy drug-free, it can be done! :happydance: I'm almost more scared of baby #2 one day though because I want to go that route again but now that I know what contractions feel like (I will never fully forget that pain!!) I just hope I don't cave early on. :)


----------



## crossroads

Am I the only person who got their period back at 6 weeks despite EBFing?


----------



## Kelly9

I got mine back at 11 weeks despite EBF. I was surprised but happy!

Lucy, my first cycle I had a 3 day lp! I ovulated then the witch showed three days later so maybe you did Ovulate later but your lp was shorter, I guess it's pretty common after delivering for the first cycle or two. I am on my third cycle now and my lp was 13 days it it got back up to normal fast.


----------



## Melissa_M

no period yet for me....

i would've pushed 8lb12oz Alia out if she could fit through my pelvis!!! but nope, she wanted to do things the hard way!


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Hi! :hi:
Hope it's okay to join :) I'm Anna, I'm 34, and I'm a BF mummy to Alyssa, who will be two in February :O
I'm currently expecting AF, reckon it should have arrived yesterday, but nothing. I have VERY tender breasts though - to the point that it's painful when Alyssa nurses. My cycles are regular-ish.... average 25 days, but can be as short as 23 or as long as 28. I am keeping everything crossed that these are very early pregnancy symptoms I'm feeling and not just AF dragging her heels, but I am frightened to test in case I've just been getting my hopes up :haha:

Looking forward to getting to know you all better :flower:


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> Lucy, my first cycle I had a 3 day lp! I ovulated then the witch showed three days later so maybe you did Ovulate later but your lp was shorter, I guess it's pretty common after delivering for the first cycle or two. I am on my third cycle now and my lp was 13 days it it got back up to normal fast.

That's crazy how irregular they can be after having a baby!! I totally thought I knew when I was ovulating (had the right CM and everything) but I guess I was wrong......and thinking back, I did have another couple days of fertile-looking CM about 5-6 days before AF arrived. I wonder if I did just have a super short LP this cycle? So if you have a really short LP and conceive, how does that work with testing? Would you have to wait until AF is super super late before getting a +ve?
Anyway, I'm on my fifth cycle now since having my son and am hoping that DH can catch that egg this time!! :D


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm not totally sure lucy, but I don't think you can conceive with such a short luteal phase...i think it has to be at least 10 days so the egg has time to implant, etc.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah if your lp was shorter then 10 days it would be hard sustaining a pregnancy but if you've had 5 cycles already it should be good! I thought you were awaiting your first cycle. My lp is now 13 days after three cycles it was 10 days last cycle and only three days for the first which is why I was caught off guard without pads when the witch showed! 

Welcome Anna! Good luck to you but of course I would say test!!!!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> I got mine back at 11 weeks despite EBF. I was surprised but happy!
> 
> Lucy, my first cycle I had a 3 day lp! I ovulated then the witch showed three days later so maybe you did Ovulate later but your lp was shorter, I guess it's pretty common after delivering for the first cycle or two. I am on my third cycle now and my lp was 13 days it it got back up to normal fast.

thats encouraging :thumbup:

No idea what my lp is as I'm not charting this time

...yet :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

It was encouraging to see it get longer. I didn't freak out about it cause I figured bf'ing would mess it up. 

Day three of clomid today, some visual issues, and a headache. Thats about it. The last time I took it I had minimal side effects. I guess I"ll be doing opks at cd11 since you can ovulate 5-9 days after stopping the last pill.


----------



## crossroads

Is anyone else about to enter the two week wait? My last baby dancing session is tomorrow


----------



## Guppy051708

not I crossroads (btw, i remember you from the chart stalkers group :friends:) :dust:

Should be hearing back tomorrow though about a couple of Intended Parents...Couple #4...hhope it works out soon :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I am just wrapping up with the witch so not I. But good luck! I'll be there in another 10 or so days hopefully


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> Clomid is a drug to help you ovulate and or if you already ovulate well on your own it can produce multiple eggs. I am taking it for the mulriple eggs reason, my hubby's spermies are not good at all so the doc figures that more eggs equals a better chance for one of them, I like taking it cause i can feel when I ovulate like down to the half hour so I can time sex expertly! I still think thats the only reason why we got pregnant with Skyler.
> 
> They told me i was going to have a big baby to like a 9 pounder cause I had gestational diabetes but he popped out at 7 pounds 13 ounces so I was more then happy, I just kept praying he'd be under 8!

oh i see. thanks for explaining..ive heard it spoken of quite a bit on these threads but i never quite knew what it was for. it sounds like it would really make the whole timing issue a lot easier. i dont even chart or anything so i have absolutely no idea about any of the details of my cycle. every month is pretty much a shot in the dark for us! lol. 

is the chance for multiples higher with clomid then? DH has twins all over his family tree and so everyone was joking when i was pregnant that it was twins cause i got pretty big (really is was just an ice cream baby...the sweet tooth got me there at the end) but even with the jokes i was a little nervous about multiples...how do you ever get any sleep with more than one newborn!? lol. ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

Guppy051708 said:


> Everyone thinks if your baby is over 8 than its a huge baby. But that average (U.S.) baby weighs 6lbs-9.5lbs.
> 
> oh, i do not miss the colicky phase :nope: that was terrible. Its like when they hit 3 months they magically are happy more often lol
> 
> Im a little nervous about being a surrogate...its taking forever though...seriously we are trying find couple #4 already and its been almost 5 months :wacko: if it goes on too long we are going to try for our own. I dont want to wait around forever. Hope you can convience your dh if thats what you want to do :) it (will) be such an amazing experience ;)

yea my doctor was way off. i think it was because i had a relatively big spike in weight gain at the end of my pregnancy. but i hadnt gained much throughout so i think it was just everything catching up with me. that and i got a horible sweet tooth the last two months (which i am still paying for 4 months later!)

thankfully audrey was only colicky for about 2 weeks! then she got a bad cold and was all stuffy and icky feeling, but when she came out of the cold she came out of the colic too! so that was kinda nice :) so we enjoyed the happiness for about 3 weeks, but then she had to go into a pavlik harness because she had hip displatia...it kept her hips always bent at a 90 degree angle...once we put her in that she was angry again and for a whole 5 weeks! 

are the couples just not a right fit or have you actually done the procedure 3 times without success? i really admire the surrogate process. i myself an adopted and to a family where my adoptive mom just wanted to have kids, thats all she wanted since forever, and she had 5 miscarriages and was told she couldnt try anymore cause the last one nearly killed her. they adopted my brother and then, 10 years later, me. they are such great parents, and there are just people out there that want to be and can be great parents but just cant conceive on their own. so anything that helps those couples is fantastic in my book! :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

btw, welcome bass, lucy and anna! cant wait to get to know you all!

did you guys end up testing over the weekend, bass or anna? maybe, like kelly said, you guys will be the thread's first BFPs! :)


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:bfn: for me this morning :cry:
Still no AF though :shrug:


----------



## QueSeraSera

hey, maybe youre just on one of your longer cycles and youve tested to early to get a positive result! so long as theres no AF yet, theres still hope :) 

btw...your daughter is such a cutie! and so many congratulations on BF this long! Audrey is only 4 months and already I am starting to dry up and having to combi feed a bit, despite trying everything under the sun to increase my supply :(


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry about the bfn. 

Quesera we go in for an xray for Skyler tomorrow to check for hip displasia, I really hope he doesn't need the brace but his hips click so much and you can really feel it. 

Witch is winding up for me! One more day of clomid and I get to have sex again!


----------



## QueSeraSera

kelly, not to dash your hopes, but thats how audreys were too. luckily even though they sounded and felt bad, it was only mild displatia. her angles were at 52 (L) and 56 (R). At our hospital they like to have above 60. So she was in the brace for 5 weeks. She hated it at first but got used to it after a few days. And you learn to do everything even with it on..swaddling, BFing, etc. We kept her in it 24/7 and only took her out for changing clothes and giving baths. In 5 weeks her angles were up to 68 (L) and 71 (R). I talked to some people that took their LO out of it for an hour a day to stretch and such, but they didnt get as much improvement as fast. also, if they do put him in it, demand that they give you two braces...those things get so dirty so fast youll want an extra to switch out for washing and such. youll also want to get some moleskin (the stuff that runners use on their feet to avoid blisters) because the straps rub the skin and can make the skin tender. ill keep my fingers crossed that you avoid it altogether though! :)

horray for the witch making her exit! hopefully you wont see her again for 10+ months! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks sera! Well, we just rant willing to terminate so it's making the matching process take way longer than it usually would. We should be hearing back tomorrow if couple #4 is interested or not.


Sorry about the bfn :(


Tiffany, may I make a suggestion? (I am, even if you say no :haha:) but can u add everyones name and then when each of us get our :bfp: you can add about it :thumbup:? I think it would be very encouraging :)


----------



## Kelly9

lol I guess I could do that but can it wait till tomorrow? Tonight is winding up and I don't know all the people in here... maybe I'll add some then others can tell me if I forgot them lol

God I hope he doesn't need the brace! Did they do an u/s or an xray? We need to go in for an xray Skyler is to old for the u/s

Getting the hot flashes from the clomid now!


----------



## Guppy051708

I guess it can wait :haha:

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## QueSeraSera

i hope that couple #4 ends up being the lucky couple for you guys! i understand completely about the not wanting to terminate...i think i would feel the same in that situation.

they did ultrasounds on audrey. i guess, however, that since she had this they like to check on it periodically as she develops. so she has to go in again in 2 more months, and that one will be an xray. i dont really understand the "too old for an unltrasound" thing. im not a doctor so i dont know, but i just figure they do ultrasounds on grown women during pregnancy, so how does a baby outgrow one? fingers crossed that you guys get good news tomorrow!! :)

sounds like taking clomid is a lot like going through menopause...headaches, hot flashes...oh the things we do for our little ones! ;) do you take it all month or is it just for a certain period of time?


----------



## Guppy051708

QueSeraSera said:


> sounds like taking clomid is a lot like going through menopause...headaches, hot flashes...oh the things we do for our little ones! ;) do you take it all month or is it just for a certain period of time?

:haha: i was thinking the exact same thing! lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh i just saw everyones name on the front post! good idea, for sure. btw, my name is shannon! haha...kinda forgot to properly introduce myself.. in 25; we live in hawaii, for now; im an architect and DH is in the air force; and i have a 4 year old stepson in addition to my DD. :)

tiffany - hope that the appointment goes well with your son today! and hopefully the hot flashes and such have eased for you today...sounded like you were having some pretty intense side effects yesterday!


----------



## Melissa_M

Shannon....can I come visit in Hawaii???? it's -30 here today


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Me too!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

You take clomid for 5 days, check out my FF chart in my siggy.

I will get the side effects all month, they aren't that bad. Worth it if it works. 

Steph have you heard about couple 4 yet?

Melissa you're gettng what we had a week ago now it's plus 6 and 10 here.

Xray done but we wont get results for a week.


----------



## Melissa_M

definitely worth it!!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

definitely! come on over girls! :) its kind of a bleh day here at 76 degrees and partly cloudy... ;) hehe. i did live in wyoming from birth until 18 though, and my hometown was named, by Farmers Almanac, to be #3 on the list of cities with the worst winters in the US. so growing up i put in my dues for winter weather! ;) and, unfortunately, we cant stay here forever and will be moving in november...just not sure where yet. we will get orders in june or july probably.

fingers crossed that the xray results come back with positive news!

and i agree, all the hot flashes and headaches in the world are sooo worth it to make another precious little one :)


----------



## crossroads

Guys is there any way to know if you're ovulating besides charting and OPKs?

Also, does anyone have a CBFM? x


----------



## QueSeraSera

sorry, im no help on that one...we use the "take a shot in the dark" (i call it the SitD)method ;)

i was looking at a CBFM, but they are kind of expensive and am now thinking that if the SitD method doesnt work for us in 6 months, then i will look into putting out the cash for one


----------



## Melissa_M

there are several other "signs" of ovulation - one is your cervical mucous...once it starts getting wet and gooey like egg whites then you're close to ovulation. Another sign is that you actually crave sex around ovulation time. Also, some women are able to tell they are ovulating because they get a sharp pain and sometimes spotting.


----------



## Kelly9

What Melissa said crossroads. Although I like the for sureness of opks and charting I don't think you need a cbfm if you do those. 

I want to go to hawaii for our honeymoon we've been married for 2.5 years just never had a honeymoon.


----------



## Melissa_M

we never had a honeymoon either :nope: that's one of our biggest regrets.


----------



## QueSeraSera

It's a lovely place to visit, but it can be expensive! The beaches are gorgeous though. My family loves visiting us us here...doubt we will get as many visits after we move in november! Lol

We got married in vegas 2 years ago and never had a honeymoon either. Whenever anyone asked where we were having our honeymoon, dh would say "were having a staycation in hawaii" lol


----------



## Guppy051708

we went on a honeymoon but it was so close to home im not sure if i'd call it that :nope: I wish we could have gone on a real honeymoon....but our lease for our apartment didnt start until 2 weeks after are wedding so we were living with our parents....not fun! 


does anyone here have PCOS?


----------



## Kelly9

DO you think you have PCOS Steph? I don't think you need to worry, or do the IPs have it? How did that go by the way?


----------



## Guppy051708

Actually, due to my history cycles, being insulin resistant, and not ovulating until really late in my cycle, plus bunch of other factors (for instance, I get. EWCM throughout my entire cycle) I am at a pretty big risk for having it.....which sounds crazy since I got pregnant so easily (though I had an early MC, coincidence or not? :shrug: I really don't knw) but I'm meeting w my OB in March. HEr and lactation sorta expect to find something along those lines. Which would also explain why My boobs never changed much during puberty or pregnancy and why my prolactin levels have been low, why my milk never came in. Plus I have a Hx of under active thyroid and a family history of PCOS, and yes they have had children too before knowing this. (about 50% of women w PCOS do ovulate, just varies). Since a lot of other hormones are out of wack, then progesteron would be too....and thats why my breast tissue never formed appropriately to BF (progesterone helps create tissue to make/store milk). Also, my LP have only ever been 9-10 days.....if I take b12 regularly (or was it B6 :dohh:?) then on a good cycle it's 11 days. I now have a name for why For my boob/milk issue. It's called Breast Hypoplasia (or hypo plastic breasts) which is highly highly associated w it. So any who, it would explain a TON of stuff....But if that's not it then I'd be over the moon about that! Lol but if it is, want it taken care of bc it can be a degenerative thing, or so I'm told.

My main reason for wanting to know is bc the next time I get pregnant, they can give me progesterone sonthat my breast tissue can increase and it will increase my chance of EBF 10 fold.....that's really my reason for wanting to know...although I am nervous that two separate specialties brought this up. Lactation did multiple ties but I just overlooked it. And one my OBGYNs is a fertility specialist and she's a little concerned....blah


----------



## Guppy051708

Still havnt heard back from the IPs :wacko:


----------



## Melissa_M

at least if you knew is was PCOS you could try and avoid future problems :hugs:


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, that's sorta why iminvestigating. I mean, its not like I want PCOS haha but I just want it taken care of if it is...


----------



## crossroads

QueSeraSera said:


> sorry, im no help on that one...we use the "take a shot in the dark" (i call it the SitD)method ;)
> 
> i was looking at a CBFM, but they are kind of expensive and am now thinking that if the SitD method doesnt work for us in 6 months, then i will look into putting out the cash for one

lol SitD I like it :D :thumbup:

If AF arrives I'm going to use my CBFM for the first time.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Good luck with the CBFM! :dust:


----------



## QueSeraSera

I agree! Good luck with the CBFM...you'll have to let me know if you like it :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I see, that makes sense then Steph, although I doubt it will affect your ability to get pg again. 

I hope you don't have to use the cbfm crossroads! 

My baby has bronchitis and possibly a mild case of pneumonia, he's on antibiotics now. Poor little dude. We had a rough night last night with very little sleep cause he was crying so much, in fact he was crying while he slept. His breathing is so raspy and wheezy :( i hope the drugs work and soon! 

cd 8 tomorrow I think, I'll be doing opks again soon! I hope this clomid works and I ovulate around cd14!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> My baby has bronchitis and possibly a mild case of pneumonia, he's on antibiotics now. Poor little dude. We had a rough night last night with very little sleep cause he was crying so much, in fact he was crying while he slept. His breathing is so raspy and wheezy :( i hope the drugs work and soon!
> 
> cd 8 tomorrow I think, I'll be doing opks again soon! I hope this clomid works and I ovulate around cd14!

Oh no, I hope your baby gets better soon! My husband is just getting over bronchitis (he's had it for nearly 2 months now, it's awful and I was sooo paranoid that my babe would get it too). Here's wishing him a speedy recovery; it's no fun for them or for you when no one is sleeping.


----------



## Guppy051708

blah :wacko: looks like Ov. happened yesterday (CD 19)...i figured having a baby would make them slightly better, and i know BFing can change cycles, but its the same so far =/
Not that it really matters for me at the moment...well i guess kind of it does bc AF will be here and then i'll have another full cycle towards surrogacy. only 1-2 more to go!...oh yeah, and parents :dohh: Last time my LP wasnt long at all (the norm for me though), hopefully i can maintain my 10 day LP or increase it...


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> My baby has bronchitis and possibly a mild case of pneumonia, he's on antibiotics now. Poor little dude. We had a rough night last night with very little sleep cause he was crying so much, in fact he was crying while he slept. His breathing is so raspy and wheezy :( i hope the drugs work and soon!
> 
> 
> Audrey is getting stuffy and snotty lately..hoping she isnt coming down with something too. Seems to be that time of the year though... :-/
> 
> Hope your little guy gets on the mend soon and you can all get some rest and start feeling better!Click to expand...


----------



## Melissa_M

I just ordered 50 ovulation tests and 15 pregnancy tests online :yipee: 
It was only $30...not bad! 

Can you tell I'm excited to TTC again??? :haha:


----------



## crossroads

Thanks guys.

Kelly (is that your real name?) I hope your baba gets better soon. I always get frustrated when Amy is ill. I think "I thought BFing was supposed to prevengt this??" Grrrr.

Guppy are you using OPKs? Do you have a regular cycle?


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> I just ordered 50 ovulation tests and 15 pregnancy tests online :yipee:
> It was only $30...not bad!
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited to TTC again??? :haha:

:thumbup:

Yes it's certainly exciting! I'm tyring not to get obsessed about it this time around but I just KNOW I'm going to go that way :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

CrossRoads, since im not actually trying to get preggo, im not wasting my time with the OPKs, but i can tell based on CM. My cycles are never the same....they range anywhere from 29-35 days. Ovulation (or at least when i *think* im ovulating) is anywhere from CD 19-24. However, my LP is usually pretty consistant. Normally its 10 days. Sometimes 9. if i have a really good cycle and use the Vit B then i *may* get lucky and have an 11 day LP...but thats unusual. What my cycles are like now is what they were before, and after BCPs, as well as after pregnancy. Blah =/ When we activly try i usually temp...but i dont think DH wants me to do that this time as i get obsessed with it! :blush:


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> I just ordered 50 ovulation tests and 15 pregnancy tests online :yipee:
> It was only $30...not bad!
> 
> Can you tell I'm excited to TTC again??? :haha:

$30 for all of that?! what a steal! :)



Guppy051708 said:


> When we activly try i usually temp...but i dont think DH wants me to do that this time as i get obsessed with it! :blush:

hehe..DH convinced me not to temp and chart last time too. he says that im trying to be "too scientific about something that should be natural." and...maybe i have the tendency to obsess about things a bit too and he doesnt want to deal with OCD shannon.. :blush:


----------



## Melissa_M

I use ov tests but no temping...I think I would go crazy if I had NO idea when I was ovulating. It makes the two week wait more bareable when you know when you're in the two week wait!! :winkwink:


----------



## Melissa_M

OMG it just hit me I'm talking about the two week wait again!!! YAY!


----------



## Mork

Hello Breastfeeding mamas!:wave:
Is it ok if I join this thread? I am mummy to a gorgeous little girl and have been breastfeeding for her whole 8 months so far. I havent had AF return yet, but am desperate to get pg with no2!!! (and am dtd as often as I can!!!!) I could really do with some friends in the same situation!!
Mork xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Mork! :hi: so glad you have joined us :friends:

:haha: youre hilarious Melissa! I know, he tww ahhhh!! :dance:


----------



## QueSeraSera

welcome to the thread mork!

oh i pretty much go insane about not knowing if im ovulating. i look at it as a 4 week wait instead since i pretty much have no clue what is going on between the time that AF dies down and the time when she is due again. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Crossroads, my first name is Tiffany, Kelly is for my last name. 

I got 75 opks and 25 pg tests for like 35 bucks a while back so I have tons! Which is good cause since I am bf'ing I tend to use like 15 opks a month sometimes. I'll be peeing on them around cd 11 this month since I took the clomid. Chris and I are doing the have sex every second day then depending when I get a positive we'll do it every day. I am hoping that I feel ovulation on a day when we didn't have sex the day before so that we get more spermies up there! 

I like charting and using opks, I freak out more if i don't know whats going on. 

Hurray for talking about the tww again Melissa! You are so going to be preg this year.


----------



## Melissa_M

awww thanks Tiff, you are too!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know about that! But I hope so.


----------



## lucy_x

I lost you guys :hugs:
I very rarely come down to the "groups" section, but i found you again :lol:
No change here, But i need to keep updated with everyone elses :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

use your usercp, thats how i keep track of all my threads!


----------



## Melissa_M

yep I go to Quicklinks, then "subscribed threads" and it shows every thread I've posted in. So much easier than searching!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yes, user cp us a life savior! :thumbup: thats all I really ever use!


----------



## crossroads

Guys my areola have changed colour. They've gone a muddly brown. I'm trying not to sympton spot but the only time my boobs have been this colour was when I was pregnant.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ good luck Hun!!! :dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

ooohhh hope it means pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Have you picked a test date?


----------



## Mork

Ooh!!! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## Melissa_M

I took a test today just in case, since I haven't got my period yet. BFN - which I completely expected since I don't think I've ovulated yet and we're "pulling out"....but still, I was a little disappointed!


----------



## Kelly9

I was secretly hoping I'd get preggers again without getting my period back but no luck, I was also disappointed since I did dtd during ovulation.


----------



## QueSeraSera

crossroads said:


> Guys my areola have changed colour. They've gone a muddly brown. I'm trying not to sympton spot but the only time my boobs have been this colour was when I was pregnant.

oooh...good luck! cant wait until you test! :)



Melissa_M said:


> I took a test today just in case, since I haven't got my period yet. BFN - which I completely expected since I don't think I've ovulated yet and we're "pulling out"....but still, I was a little disappointed!

im the same way...even the months when i really didnt feel like it was my month, it was still disappointing to see the BFN. guess i always hoped to be happily surprised... im not sure im ovulating either, but i tested last month really hoping to get the BFP. hopefully next month is luckier for all of us! :D


----------



## Mork

Hey Melissa, I did the same the other day-test was dud so didn't get a bfp staring at me, but it gave me a wake up call as in don't be so silly :(


----------



## crossroads

Melissa why are you guys "pulling out?"

My AF is due 6th Feb so I'm going to try not to test before then.

Symptom spotting: muddy brown areola, tingling boobs, exhausted (moreso than usual), very, very hungry (moreso than usual). 

It would be bloody wishful thinking getting a BFP on the first cycle! Maybe I'm kidding myself?


----------



## SarahMelissa

crossroads said:


> Melissa why are you guys "pulling out?"
> 
> My AF is due 6th Feb so I'm going to try not to test before then.
> 
> Symptom spotting: muddy brown areola, tingling boobs, exhausted (moreso than usual), very, very hungry (moreso than usual).
> 
> It would be bloody wishful thinking getting a BFP on the first cycle! Maybe I'm kidding myself?

that does sound promising - good luck!


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Melissa why are you guys "pulling out?"
> 
> My AF is due 6th Feb so I'm going to try not to test before then.
> 
> Symptom spotting: muddy brown areola, tingling boobs, exhausted (moreso than usual), very, very hungry (moreso than usual).
> 
> It would be bloody wishful thinking getting a BFP on the first cycle! Maybe I'm kidding myself?
> 
> that does sound promising - good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks chick :hugs: Should I be getting symptoms so soon? I'm pretty sure I ovulated on Jan 19th.


----------



## Kelly9

I had sore boobs and weird dreams with my first pregnancy and they showed about a week before AF was due so why not


----------



## Melissa_M

crossroads - we've been doing the pulling out method because I had a c-section and you're supposed to wait at least 6 months before ttc again or else there could be complications.


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> crossroads - we've been doing the pulling out method because I had a c-section and you're supposed to wait at least 6 months before ttc again or else there could be complications.

Ahhh I see. Well you're almost there! :thumbup:


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> crossroads - we've been doing the pulling out method because I had a c-section and you're supposed to wait at least 6 months before ttc again or else there could be complications.

i had no idea that there was a 6 month wait after a c-section. i guess that it must have been pretty harsh on your system though...no wonder they want you to give it a little time to recover!

youre almost there though...only about a week and a half or so left now! :D


----------



## Mork

I had a c section too but was told I could start trying if I wanted to after my 6 week check!! Weird how we are all told different things. 
X x


----------



## Guppy051708

Mork said:


> I had a c section too but was told I could start trying if I wanted to after my 6 week check!! Weird how we are all told different things.
> X x




QueSeraSera said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> crossroads - we've been doing the pulling out method because I had a c-section and you're supposed to wait at least 6 months before ttc again or else there could be complications.
> 
> i had no idea that there was a 6 month wait after a c-section. i guess that it must have been pretty harsh on your system though...no wonder they want you to give it a little time to recover!
> 
> youre almost there though...only about a week and a half or so left now! :DClick to expand...


All of the ladies i know in the States had to wait 1 year after a c-section but im sure its different for everyone...they probably just dont want to risk uterine repture.


----------



## Melissa_M

I actually wasn't told to wait 6 months...I just found out on here!!! haha 
I'm pretty configent that my uterus healed really well though, so I could probably start trying right now. DH and I both want to wait till April to start TTC anyway because we want a January or February 2012 baby ;) So hopefully I get my period back before then!


----------



## QueSeraSera

can i ask why the january or february wish? i personally think that would be nice as well...mostly because being big pregnant throughout the summer last time was pretty rough at times! lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Well I wanted to wait at least 6 months just for a bit of an age gap between the two babies, so then if we started trying mid february we might get a December baby, and I would rather not have any of my kid's birthdays close to Christmas....because they're the youngest of all their school friends and Christmas usually overpowers december b-days. So we're aiming for beginnning of 2012 :)

Alia is talking away to me in the jolly juimper as i type on here so it's a little hard to concentrate haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

i see. sounds like good reasoning to me! i know a lady whose birthday is december 27th. growing up i always thought that must be a let down in a way because her birthday party inevitably got rolled up into the family's christmas party. she loved it though, and she ended up getting married on christmas eve too. so, in the course of 1 week, it was christmas, her birthday, her anniversary and new years. crazy. i like having a bit of a gap between major yearly holiday...makes it easier to save up for the next big gift you have to buy! lol


----------



## lucy_lu10

My son was born the first week of Feb (2010) and I love that time of year! Far enough away from Christmas that the rush and chaos is over, he'll be one of the older ones in school, etc. I didn't always like being 8-9 months pregnant in the dead of winter though because it was just too many layers to put on!! haha If DH can knock me up in the next month or two (haha sorry that sounds kind of funny!) then I like the idea of an October/November baby but I don't really want a December baby. That being said, because breastfeeding is giving me somewhat irregular cycles, I'm not going to be too picky and not try for a month because what if that's my lucky month? haha A BFP is a BFP and I'll be excited to get it anytime. :D


----------



## lucy_lu10

QueSeraSera said:


> i see. sounds like good reasoning to me! i know a lady whose birthday is december 27th. growing up i always thought that must be a let down in a way because her birthday party inevitably got rolled up into the family's christmas party. she loved it though, and she ended up getting married on christmas eve too. so, in the course of 1 week, it was christmas, her birthday, her anniversary and new years. crazy. i like having a bit of a gap between major yearly holiday...makes it easier to save up for the next big gift you have to buy! lol

My parents got married on Christmas Eve and to this day I nearly always forget their anniversary!! :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I am with you lucylu! I'll take a bfp whenever I can, although I won't be disappointed if I don't conceive the month where the baby would be due in dec. I preferred being preggo in the summer and I wouldn't mind a may baby or further along but at the same time I don't want to wait that long! If I get preggo this cycle I'll be due end of oct beginning on Nov and thats fine by me!


----------



## QueSeraSera

lucy_lu10 said:


> My parents got married on Christmas Eve and to this day I nearly always forget their anniversary!! :dohh:

too funny! its just a crazy time of year for everyone with all the holidays...theres no way we can be expected to keep up with birthdays and anniversaries around that time of year too! ;)

i think a february baby might be quite nice. and luckily i live in hawaii, so the layers thing isnt too much of a problem ;)



Kelly9 said:


> I am with you lucylu! I'll take a bfp whenever I can, although I won't be disappointed if I don't conceive the month where the baby would be due in dec. I preferred being preggo in the summer and I wouldn't mind a may baby or further along but at the same time I don't want to wait that long! If I get preggo this cycle I'll be due end of oct beginning on Nov and thats fine by me!

may babies are great! though...i might be biased since i am one ;) i still think you should go ahead and conceive this cycle and just be two weeks late.. 11.11.11!! alright alright, i know you already said it was highly unlikely, but im in denial over it :D


----------



## Kelly9

I'll take it! But will my hubbys sperm think that same?


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't want to sound like I wouldn't be greatful no matter when we conceived...but it does make sense for us to wait a couple more months before TTC. If we got pregnant sooner I would be overjoyed, but we're not going to actively try till April


----------



## crossroads

I just got a BFN :( Not even a faint line.

Oh well. It's early days.


----------



## Kelly9

It is early days, like a week early so don't even think about it.

Melissa I didn't think you thought that! If it were easy for chris and I to conceive I would plan around december either, it's only in light of our difficulties that I will take a bfp whenever!


----------



## Melissa_M

don't worry about it crossroads, lots of time for a bfp!!!!

Tiff I am really hoping that you don't have any difficulty conceiving #2 :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Awww thanks! Me to!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> I am with you lucylu! I'll take a bfp whenever I can, although I won't be disappointed if I don't conceive the month where the baby would be due in dec. I preferred being preggo in the summer and I wouldn't mind a may baby or further along but at the same time I don't want to wait that long! If I get preggo this cycle I'll be due end of oct beginning on Nov and thats fine by me!

I'd love to be big and pregnant in the summer and live in cute, light-weight summery dresses! Some people think that's crazy but with my son I was in my first trimester throughout the summer and here in BC we had a massive heatwave in summer '09 and I just about died!! All those crazy out of whack hormones and constantly feeling nauseous did not bode well with the heat!! I like the idea of the end of October/early November too; FX'd for this month!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

lucy_lu10 said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I am with you lucylu! I'll take a bfp whenever I can, although I won't be disappointed if I don't conceive the month where the baby would be due in dec. I preferred being preggo in the summer and I wouldn't mind a may baby or further along but at the same time I don't want to wait that long! If I get preggo this cycle I'll be due end of oct beginning on Nov and thats fine by me!
> 
> I'd love to be big and pregnant in the summer and live in cute, light-weight summery dresses! Some people think that's crazy but with my son I was in my first trimester throughout the summer and here in BC we had a massive heatwave in summer '09 and I just about died!! All those crazy out of whack hormones and constantly feeling nauseous did not bode well with the heat!! I like the idea of the end of October/early November too; FX'd for this month!!!!Click to expand...

Omg! I LOVE love live being 110% up the duff in the summer!!! So many ppl thought I was crazy especially when I went 2 weeks overdue but I just loved it! I loved going to the beach in my swim wear ;) I love the dresses that I was able to wear...the clothes are so much more cute! I feel like I would hate all of the layers in the winter. In fact I love it so much we are trying around the same time we did for baby #1 not to mention I would have all the in season clothes already too :thumbup:

Crossroads, I agree w the other gals :)
:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

Is ovulation day the last day of EWCM? Or is it the day it dries up the day after EWCM?? :shrug:


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> I don't want to sound like I wouldn't be greatful no matter when we conceived...but it does make sense for us to wait a couple more months before TTC. If we got pregnant sooner I would be overjoyed, but we're not going to actively try till April

i don't think anoyone thought you were being ungrateful at all! im definitely the same way...id really like to be able to plan when i would be pregnant and have the baby. though, for me, it never seems to go quite as planned! lol. but i know beyond a doubt that we will all be happy whenever we get our BFPs! :D



crossroads said:


> I just got a BFN :( Not even a faint line.
> Oh well. It's early days.

you still have a lot of time before youre out of the game this week. FX that you were just a bit too early! :flower:



Kelly9 said:


> If it were easy for chris and I to conceive I would plan around december either, it's only in light of our difficulties that I will take a bfp whenever!

hopefully the clomid helped you time everything right and youll be staring at a BFP in just a couple weeks now! 



Guppy051708 said:


> Omg! I LOVE love live being 110% up the duff in the summer!!! So many ppl thought I was crazy especially when I went 2 weeks overdue but I just loved it! I l*oved going to the beach in my swim wear* ;) I love the dresses that I was able to wear...the clothes are so much more cute! I feel like I would hate all of the layers in the winter. In fact I love it so much we are trying around the same time we did for baby #1 not to mention I would have all the in season clothes already too :thumbup:

you are a much braver woman than i! i went to the beach when i was pregnant, but i didnt go near a swimming suit unless it was just to run up to the pool to do laps. waikiki has some of the most beautiful women in the world running around in bikinis, there was no way i was going to sit out there with them looking all round and pastey ;)


----------



## Kelly9

I wore my bikini at 8 and 9 mo the preggo but I did put shorts on to cover my bum. I loved showing off my bump! I got quiet a few stares to like people have never seen a pregnant woman before!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh gosh, i am WAYY to self concious to wear a bikini! Are you crazy!!! lol
I wore a tankini and my bottom was a little skirt thing. 
I am naturally a little darker....but still pasty :sick: lol TBH though, the French Canadian come here a LOT so much half of our road signs are in the metric system and they do the beach announcements in french! ...anyways, they also wear the nut packs and super hairy :rofl: so i look GREAT compared to that! :haha:

Actually...i was at the beach the night my water broke!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> I wore my bikini at 8 and 9 mo the preggo but I did put shorts on to cover my bum. I loved showing off my bump! I got quiet a few stares to like people have never seen a pregnant woman before!

i have seen some very pregnant ladies down on the beach in bikinis and they look great. i say more power to them. unfortunately i let myself gain a bit too much weight in pregnancy and so my bump wasnt so cute anymore by the time 8 or so months rolled around! lol



Guppy051708 said:


> oh gosh, i am WAYY to self concious to wear a bikini! Are you crazy!!! lol
> I wore a tankini and my bottom was a little skirt thing.
> I am naturally a little darker....but still pasty :sick: lol TBH though, the French Canadian come here a LOT so much half of our road signs are in the metric system and they do the beach announcements in french! ...anyways, they also wear the nut packs and super hairy :rofl: so i look GREAT compared to that! :haha:
> 
> Actually...i was at the beach the night my water broke!

oh what an awesome place to go into labour! i love your description of the tourists. nut packs and super hairy....preggo looks gorgeous in comparison! lol. i had a tankini too and the top was long so it covered a bit of bum. thats what i used to go swim laps at the gym. i live on a miltary base though, so most of the people up there were amazingly fit special forces people. all were smart enough though not to comment on how my gigantic belly made me slow down progress in one of the lanes ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Darn right they better not comment! I'd smack em if they did to me, but I stayed compact and small for the most part during my pregnancy, it just looked like I swallowed a basket ball


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> Darn right they better not comment! I'd smack em if they did to me, but I stayed compact and small for the most part during my pregnancy, it just looked like I swallowed a basket ball

haha, that's how I looked too! A perfect basketball in my belly!! I was 4 months pregnant when the summer ended and I didn't look pregnant at that point so I missed bikini season with a cute belly. I just looked bloated in a bikini! haha I did go to the pool when I was about 8 months though and I liked it except that my butt grew a size or two and barely fit in my bikini bottoms!! :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah thats why I wore shorts, my bum got a bit bigger to and now my swim suit is falling off me cause it got way smaller then it did fatter!


----------



## Melissa_M

I also had the basketball belly!!! haha I loved it :) 
didn't look pregnant from behind and then KAHPPOWW!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

yall are so lucky! i got wiiiiiiiddde....booo :-/ lol


----------



## Melissa_M

so I think I *might* be ovulating soon!!! :happydance: 

this is tmi but whatever - since having Alia I've been very dry "down there"....but the past couple of days I've actually been able to feel a little cm coming out onto my underwear, not tons or anything, but more than before. So I'm hoping it keeps increasing and that I'll ovulate soon :) I might just start doing NTNP instead of pulling out for the next month....I wouldn't mind a November baby :winkwink:


----------



## QueSeraSera

the same thing happened to me about a week before i had the light AF two weeks ago! i had been having the same dryness problem that you mentioned. but since that last AF it seems to have remedied itself to a certain extent. im not sure that im ovulating, but like you i am taking this as a sign that, even if im not, that i will be soon! :D 

i say go for it! april is too far away hehe ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for possible O! I was very wet down there a couple weeks before I ovulated!


----------



## lucy_x

Iv been "wet" (tmi :haha:) down there for weeks though and still no signs. Sigh. 
WTH am i going to do if i dont get AF back for ages, i really want my babes close in age, but then i reallly really dont want to give up BFing, Id love to tandem feed :cry:

sorry, just thought id come in here to rant.

Good luck girlies :thumbup: Hope i see a BFP from someone soonish :hugs:


----------



## bky

Finally really NTNP. We'll see if the pill was keeping AF away or not. Just being patient here...
Been having lots of cramps like I used to before I got pg, all down the backs of my legs so will see if anything comes of it, though it's been going on for over a week now.


----------



## Kelly9

What about crossroads? She's due to test soon.

I got a postive opk today so I'll likely ovulate tomorrow, i normally get two days of positives though on opks so it might be the following day. I'm getting some tonight!


----------



## QueSeraSera

lucy_x, maybe youll catch the first eggie and never even have to get an AF! Not unheard of at all ;)

bky: hooray for NTNP! hope you get your BFP soon!

I havent heard anything from crossroads...hopefully she shows up with some BFP news soon! And I would say to enjoy your evening Tiffany, but we all know youre going to with that kind of result from your OPK! Hehe. Now go make a baby! ;)


----------



## Melissa_M

lucy!! I know EXACTLY how you feel. We also want our children very close in age but the thought of giving up BFing to TTC #2 makes me really sad :nope: It might come to that though. I would ideally like to BF Alia until 9-10 months then I can wean with cow's milk so I don't have to spend any money on formula!!! Actually we probably have a couple months worth of formula we got as free samples.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Lucy and Melissa, I'm with you guys!! I couldn't wait for AF to return after my son was born and it finally did when he was 7 months. DH and I wanted to start trying right away but in order for me to get my 600 hours of work to qualify for EI for baby #2, we needed to wait a few months so that I wouldn't be pregnant in the middle of work season (I work for a whale watching/grizzly bear company so it's seasonal). Anyway, I'm glad to be trying now and I hope my son continues to nurse throughout my second pregnancy......I don't want him to stop!! haha Tandem nursing would be hard work but really sweet I think. :)


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't want to go back to work :nope: but I'm a boring old accountant...your work sounds fun!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Melissa are you going to go back to work?

I would ultimately like to get EI as well but I'll take what I can get. I"m hopefully going to be working casual once I finish school in the spring and study for my national exam.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Melissa_M said:


> I don't want to go back to work :nope: but I'm a boring old accountant...your work sounds fun!!!

It is fun, yes, but sometimes I wish it was a year-round job because I'd have more options to get my hours in. I hate that work plays a part in the timing of my children. :( I know it doesn't have to but in order for DH and I to be comfortable and indulge a little bit :blush:, we need those EI cheques! \\:D/


----------



## Melissa_M

I really want to get another maternity leave but I was really unhappy at my job so I don't know if I'm going back or not. We can make due with just my husband's salary, but currently I'm making more than him so we'd have to live pretty tight if I don't go back to work.


----------



## crossroads

Hi guys. I'm going to test on Sunday (AF due day). If I'm not pregnant then my body is playing some cruel games with me :(

Exhausted.
Can't stop eating.
Areola has changed colour.
Can't stop farting (lol).
Cramps since O.

I've also noticed a strange BF-related symptom:

Breasts filling up faster.

Weird. Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on meds to get my milk supply back after being super sick so yes I have that but for a completely other reason.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany, I found some more of my domperidone if you want it. Its 20mg though instead of 10 (but i know its a perfectly fine level to take). I dont know how it would work getting it through customs, but i have about 30 of them and i know you said you were taking 10 4x per day, so if you took 20mg you would only have to take it 2x per day (but you can go up to like 4-6x per day too). So if that's the case i have a 2 week supply left.


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck crossroads!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

hey girls, Since i can no longer do surrogacy and i have no idea when we can start TTC anymore (found out i have graves, which most of you know), I am going to unsub from this thread. Although I may stop in periodically to see those :bfp:!!! :friends:
Best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

You dont have to leave we still want you here but I of course will keep stalking your journal I wouldn't mind getting them from you I guess you could try to mail it but I am not sure how that would work. Maybe I'll check the post office regulations later and see what it says


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> You dont have to leave we still want you here but I of course will keep stalking your journal I wouldn't mind getting them from you I guess you could try to mail it but I am not sure how that would work. Maybe I'll check the post office regulations later and see what it says

okay, sounds good :thumbup: Hopefully they can get through the mail.

In that case, I will stay :D and who knows maybe we will be able to try sooner than Im anticipating :) after all of this i will have met all of my deductable and coinsurance anyways, so why the hell not! :haha: (once i get my thyroid under control that is)


----------



## Melissa_M

definitely stay!!! I'm not officially TTC yet, but I'm here :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea stay! DH and i are only NTNP and I'm here. and, with DH training for the upcoming triathalon season now and doing a few hours of working out/day...we arent getting to DTD nearly as much as we need to for proper NTNP... plus i'm combi feeding a bit. so...really i hardly fit in to the thread at all, and i still stick around! lol ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Bah you all fit in! You've all breastfed at one point and are hoping for another baby at some other point so you FIT! 

I'll look that info up now steph and if it's cool I'll pm you my address. And thanks by the way! I think I'll cut the pills in half so I can take the right dose.


----------



## Kelly9

Yup steph thats a big negative, do not mail them! You can get in trouble and I wouldn't want that! If it was over the counter it wouldn't be a big deal but if it needs a prescription you can't mail it. I appreciate the thought though. My health care covers the cost so its not so bad for me I'll likely only need 50 more tablets anyway, I think 200 tablets at 10mgs cost us 40 bucks and thats only cause we had to pay part of our deductible since its a new year.


----------



## Guppy051708

you are so lucky!!! For $125 i got a 30 day supply...that was it and i had to pay for it.....F YOU AMERICA! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

lol yes we have perks here! The deductibles always get me at the beginning of the year though cause I forget about them. I think they are 50 bucks each so not bad and i think Chris doesn't pay one for himself and pretty much all his drugs are covered 100%


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey, our entire family deductable/coinsurance is $4500 per year and that doesnt include premiums which is $600 per month! I would LOVE paying $50 lol


----------



## crossroads

Guppy STAY! STAY! STAY!


----------



## Guppy051708

So, had creamy CM all day. In fact I just asked Tiff about it because usually i only have a 10 day LP and im 9DPOs today. Well, i have very little light pink spotting. Hopefully it turns into a full flow tomorrow because, although i would be very grateful and happy with a :bfp: it would be really bad due to saftey for me and the bean right now. It just would be so risky. So, I guess this means (assuming i get a flow tomorrow) that my stupid LP is exactly the same as it always is :grr: close to too short! :dohh: oh well. If it is :witch: then i spose it doesn't even matter since we cant TTC right now anyways. But i do find this spotting thing so odd! I NEVER spot before AF, it always starts a full flow and then tapers off with spotting at the end...the ONLY time I spotted...was when i was pregnant with Isaiah!

btw, I just looked at my chart from being pregnant w/ Z...yeah I had creamy & spotting marked down...at CD 29....today is CD 29....8-[


----------



## Melissa_M

I think Joss had said before that her cycles were really screwy after having Jasmine....so maybe you never spotted before but now you are?


----------



## crossroads

AF due today. Tested with a digital = "not pregnant" :( You can't get anymore BFN than that! Just have to wait for AF to roll out the red carpet now. No idea why my areola changed to a muddy brown. It's probably breastfeeding related.

I'm predicting she'll be late (giving me a glimmer of hope) but the real reason she'll be late is because I'm breastfeeding. I don't know whether I'm going to have to give up breastfeeding in order to conceive :( I really didn't want to do that. The only doctor that remotely knows anything about breastfeeding is on holiday for 3 weeks so it doesn't look like I'll get the answer anytime soon. 

When AF does eventually show I'll start the CBFM to see if I'm actually ovulating (again, bloody breastfeeding could be stopping O).


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I've been fooled by my cycle too... had symptoms like when I was pregnant with Alyssa, but AF showed up at CD30 instead of 25 :( So confusing.


----------



## Melissa_M

:( I have a feeling AF is going to be messing with all of us because on the BFing


----------



## AnnaBanana9

It's funny how it hasn't done it to me before.... and I've been BF almost 2 years. Strange thing, this body of mine :rofl:


----------



## crossroads

Is anyone using OPKs or charting?


----------



## Guppy051708

So, probably a half hr after posting that it turned into a true flow :dohh: so just one odd occurrence. This is my 3rd AF since giving birth. They are all exactly the same (with the exception of those couple spots last night). Dang it! I mean I guess it's good that they are back to normal (for me) but I was hoping being pregnant would have made me ov at a better time and have a better LP but it did nothing. Everything is exactly the same....oh well guess it doesn't matter much but one can hope ov would happen before cd 20 and the LP would be longer than 9-10 days :wacko:


Crossroads, I'm not technically charting but I am monitoring my cm & cp and then keeping track of it on my FF chart. Not temping or using opks until we are are ready to TTC tho.


----------



## Kelly9

I am temping and using opks! Sorry you got a bfn!


----------



## lucy_x

QueSeraSera said:


> lucy_x, maybe youll catch the first eggie and never even have to get an AF! Not unheard of at all ;)

We can only hope :(..
Id love to tandem but somehow i dont think it will happen, In many ways Im really unsure about having another close.. But then Im more sure about having one than i am not iyswim.

Amari is weaning slightly better now, and TBH maybe i just dont remember but only seems to be having about 4 feeds in the day now :shrug: So hopefully that will speed things up a bit

Crossroads :hugs: Sorry about your :BFN:


----------



## lucy_lu10

Boo for the bfn, no fun!

I check my CM every month but that's it. I'm hoping to test on Valentine's day this cycle and hoping for that bfp!! My son (just turned 1 two days ago!!) is still an avid nurser and would be quite content with only breastmilk so we'll see how that goes while TTC. Hopefully it doesn't throw everything off too much (or affect a second pregnancy for that matter).


----------



## Kelly9

My testing day would be just after valentines day! I am actually only 2dpo not 4 like ff suggests I am just waiting for my chart to correct it's self which would put me at 10dpo on V day!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> I am temping and using opks! Sorry you got a bfn!

How are you managing to temp with a baba?


----------



## Kelly9

Pretty well, he normally gets up around 5 or 6 so I set my default time at 6 and figure if i hit anywhere between 5 and 6 am everyday it should be accurate. I have managed to get more accurate temps then I though. The opks help to though. I also mark down when I am sleep deprived. The only issue is the meds I am taking to get my milk back up are making my temps be higher but then again thats what opks are for and with the clomid I take I can feel ovulation so I know I actually ovulated two days later then what FF is telling me right now, I am waiting to see if it will correct it's self, I may just go in and discard that temp so it reflects accurately.

So as of late my little man has been getting all his milk from one side and therefore not nursing on the other side which is leaving my boobs looking like biggie smalls!!! I'll be pumping again starting tomorrow so I guess I am going to have to do that to drain them so I don't look weird lol.


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> So as of late my little man has been getting all his milk from one side and therefore not nursing on the other side which is leaving my boobs looking like biggie smalls!!! I'll be pumping again starting tomorrow so I guess I am going to have to do that to drain them so I don't look weird lol.

haha! :haha: audrey does the same thing! im not realy sure why she prefers one side, but she does. i pump anyway because of low supply, but now that side just doesnt make as much milk anymore. i think due to the fact that the pump is not as efficient at getting milk out as she is. it is kind of strange looking though that they fill up to different sizes these days! lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Alia likes both my boobies haha I usually only give her one boob per feeding though because I have a very fast let down, she doesn't need to be choking on my milk twice per feed lol


----------



## Kelly9

My let down occurs in both breasts at the same time so he normally gets the squirting once but by the times he's good to go on the other side its much calmer. I've also started leaking again on the side that he's not latched on to when I feed him, I may need to pop a breast pad in occasionally. The Motilium is really working as far as bringing back my supply.


----------



## QueSeraSera

i think maybe i need to talk to a lactation consultant and get a prescription or something. i have been taking the over-the-counter herbs for better lactation, but i dont really think they are helping all that much. sounds like the ones from the doctor are much better though! i havent had to use a breast pad in ages. and when i went and pumped last session i got a whopping 2oz total...and that was 3 hours after the last time i had pumped... :(


----------



## Melissa_M

I usually only get 3oz at a time when pumping and I have a great supply!


----------



## Kelly9

I was prescribed motilium or domperidone to help bring back my supply, I used to have a very good one but I got super sick over new years and only half recovered, plus with taking clomid it can inhibit milk supply so I was having issues. Now I can feed Skyler and then pump 3 ounces right after or at least I did tonight, I am sure it will calm down again soon, but it feels like when my milk first came in, if Skyler pulls off my breast he gets squirted in the face lol!

When I wasn't pumping very often though before I got sick I would get about 5-6 ounces from pumping after 4-5 hours.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I can still get about 6oz after half a night of my son (12 months) not feeding on one side and I love that but he always insists on nursing from both sides so I never get the chance to pump. (rarely anyway...) He's super picky with solids and would rather just hang out on a boob all day but I wish he wouldn't because I WANT to pump in order to increase my stash for going back to work/after he weans himself. I'm making the big assumption that he'll wean himself once I get pregnant with #2 and therefore I can give him my pumped milk for a little while but at this rate he'll probably still be nursing while I'm in delivery with the next one!! haha


----------



## crossroads

AF came :(

On the plus-side that's a pretty regular cycle for a breastfeeder :) 31 days long. Before I conceived Amy it was 30 days long. So I'm quite pleased with that. It's the first time since giving birth that I've actually noted my cycle days although I had a rough idea I was having regular periods.

So guys, I've decided to make a TTC Journal! I hope you guys will consider making one too so we can become eachothers journal stalkers!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ble-ttc-whilst-breastfeeding.html#post9064132


----------



## Kelly9

I already have a ttc journal it's with my parenting journal the link is in my siggy. My cycles were about 33-38 days post baby while bf'ing which isn't bad cause before they were 34 with o on cd 19 mostly. The clomid is making them around 30 days which is nice! Less waiting to ovulate this way.


----------



## Melissa_M

My TTC journal is also blended with my parenting journal....link in siggy ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> I usually only get 3oz at a time when pumping and I have a great supply!

is that after you feed your little girl? i pump 3-4 times (depending on if i can get one in right before work or not) at work between 730am-5pm and i usually only go home with about 7 oz total. :( then, at home im able to pump maybe twice between feedings to get another few ounces. overall...not adding up to enough to keep her fed for the full time she is at daycare. and so she gets some formula there...



Kelly9 said:


> it feels like when my milk first came in, if Skyler pulls off my breast he gets squirted in the face lol!

ahhh! i miss those days! i used to have a pretty good supply but something went drastically wrong somewhere along the way and despite all of my best efforts and taking every tip to increase it again, im stuck at this level. :-/



lucy_lu10 said:


> I can still get about 6oz after half a night of my son (12 months) not feeding on one side

6oz out of one side! i am sooo jealous!


----------



## Melissa_M

Alia goes to bed at 8pm, and then I pump around midnight off the opposite side.....sometimes I'll pump in the morning and I can get 2-3 oz off one side at a time. But that's usually only after she's gone through the night without a feeding.


----------



## QueSeraSera

and you never have to supplement at all? i get a bit less than you still, maybe 2-3 ounces out of both sides combined after audrey has slept most of the night. but she its just not enough to satisfy her. she will drink 4-5oz every 3-4 hours at daycare, and i am just not producing that much. maybe shes just a very hungry little girl? :-/


----------



## Melissa_M

Well I'm off work so Alia is home all day with me. So no, I don't have to supplement....she only gets bottles every once and awhile, I'm just pumping to build up a little stash for if DH and I want to go away for a weekend or something. 

Alia will take about 5 ounces per feed when she does take a bottle :flower:

I wouldn't worry about having to give her formula once and awhile....no big deal! :hugs:


----------



## QueSeraSera

yea i was realy worried about it in the beginning, but the pediatrician reassured me that i am doing the best that i can and giving her all that i have. so i feel better now. but, at the same time, im beginning to see how expensive formula is, even when its just for a bottle or maximum 2 per day! i would have rathered increasing my supply so that we could manage completely off of breastmilk...better for her and cheaper for us! lol. but now, after a couple of months of trying everything under the sun to increase it, i dont think thats going to happen anymore.


----------



## Kelly9

I can get a good 6-8 out of one side if I've gone all night without feeding skyler. If thats the case Shannon I would talk to an LC or doc about getting some motilium I found it had helped a ton!!! I pumped 5 ounces after 4 hours then came home and fed Skyler and got another 4 ounces right after. I find he just doesn't drain me enough at the moment so to avoid a sore big boob I pump.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany could be getting a ton more because she has done it from the start. 
Lactation said that you have to keep at pumping if thats what you want to do (if you didn't do it from the begining) because your boobs will act differently because a baby sucks different than a machine and you need to "warm up" to the pump. So, it could take time. you could be making more than you think. If nothing you can do what i did to find out if your output (with the pump is actually what your bean is getting). LC had me come in. She weighed Isaiah (clothes off) we fed on one side. She weighed him again. We fed on the other side. She weighed him again. The increase in his weight was the exact amount I was outputting, BUT i had done that since birth. If you havn't really pumped before, i think if you did this with your LC, you would find your LO is *probably* getting more than you think. But going by a pump output amount alone is not a good thing unless you've been doing it for a while.


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> I can get a good 6-8 out of one side if I've gone all night without feeding skyler. If thats the case Shannon I would talk to an LC or doc about getting some motilium I found it had helped a ton!!! I pumped 5 ounces after 4 hours then came home and fed Skyler and got another 4 ounces right after. I find he just doesn't drain me enough at the moment so to avoid a sore big boob I pump.

wow! okay i think i will make a call into the lactation consultant tomorrow to see if she can see me about this. i mean, i knew that i wasnt making much...but never realized how much more is possible. maybe im just doing something wrong or i need something to help me along a bit.



Guppy051708 said:


> Tiffany could be getting a ton more because she has done it from the start.
> Lactation said that you have to keep at pumping if thats what you want to do (if you didn't do it from the begining) because your boobs will act differently because a baby sucks different than a machine and you need to "warm up" to the pump. So, it could take time. you could be making more than you think. If nothing you can do what i did to find out if your output (with the pump is actually what your bean is getting). LC had me come in. She weighed Isaiah (clothes off) we fed on one side. She weighed him again. We fed on the other side. She weighed him again. The increase in his weight was the exact amount I was outputting, BUT i had done that since birth. If you havn't really pumped before, i think if you did this with your LC, you would find your LO is *probably* getting more than you think. But going by a pump output amount alone is not a good thing unless you've been doing it for a while.

i had heard this too that your supply can dip a bit once you start pumping, but ive been back to work and pumping religiously for 9 weeks now? can it really take that long for your body to get used to it? i think that she is getting more out than the pump for sure because when im home we nurse and she is usually satisfied for about 2.5-3 hours. but when i pump after 2.5-3 hours i almost always only get 2 ounces total. and 2 ounces, given to her in a bottle, does not satisfy her for that long. so im pretty sure she is managing to get more out than the pump is. but i already have a medela PISA, and have been told that it is pretty much the most efficient on the market save for hospital-grade.


----------



## Guppy051708

I had two pumps. A cheepo walmart one and then a hospital grade. Even if it is the best pump on the market that doesn't mean you are gonna get everything out. 
...with that said, i would think 9 weeks would be enough. Not everyone "warms up" to the pump. This could be your case.


----------



## QueSeraSera

boo for me! i think i might just try to go into the LC and see what she can tell me. i dont want to stop BFing at all and i know whatever i am able to give her is better than nothing, but at the same time its getting a bit disheartening that i get so little from so much effort and that nothing seems to be helping.


----------



## Melissa_M

I've been pumping for months and I will regularily only get 3 oz at a time...I'm pretty sure Tiff is the exception, she's always been great with the pump. However, it might be worth it to see a LC. One warning though...the drugs that Tiff is taking might cost more than a bottle or two of formula per day! 

I think you've already said you've tried things to increase your supply but drinking dark beer works for some women (and it's yummy!!! haha) and drink LOTS of water :)


----------



## Guppy051708

keep at it hun! See the LC if you want to. I have hyperplastic breasts and i only make 1oz per day- total. It is practically nothing (and we know i make that amount from the weigh in i was telling you about with Lc and Isaiah). It basically is nothing, but its been 5 months and im still doing it! Dont be discouraged....and you should be really thankful you have what you have...i have to nurse and then suppliment 6oz with Isaiah, thats how bad i have chronic low milk supply. Its so upsetting to me- im still not over it, but point is you should be proud of yourself! every drop counts, and trust me i would give anything to make the amount you do!


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha...the cost of the formula really isnt the biggest concern. i mean, if i cant increase my supply, the formula isnt going to break the bank. but luckily we are military and all of our medical is free, including prescriptions. though, depending on what it is and all, who knows if the LC will even prescribe it. but its probably worth it to go ahead and have a chat with her. if she cant do anything, then at least ill know i tried. it sucks to just see it all slowly depleating :(

i drink about 12-15 glasses of water a day, so i should be good there. i have heard about the beer thing, but have been too nervous to try. so many questions about it...like, how do you time it to ensure it doesnt get into your milk? or do you have to pump and dump the first batch? cause if so...is it going to increase it enough to even out the fact that id have to put some down the drain...


----------



## QueSeraSera

Guppy051708 said:


> keep at it hun! See the LC if you want to. I have hyperplastic breasts and i only make 1oz per day- total. It is practically nothing (and we know i make that amount from the weigh in i was telling you about with Lc and Isaiah). It basically is nothing, but its been 5 months and im still doing it! Dont be discouraged....and you should be really thankful you have what you have...i have to nurse and then suppliment 6oz with Isaiah, thats how bad i have chronic low milk supply. Its so upsetting to me- im still not over it, but point is you should be proud of yourself! every drop counts, and trust me i would give anything to make the amount you do!

oh my gosh! okay...i wont complain anymore! i know i have it better than some ladies with supply problems. knowing that youre still at it makes me realize that every drop really is worth it :)


----------



## Melissa_M

no you don't have to dump any milk with the beer....hardly anything gets in your breast milk. I think you're only supposed to drink like one a day.


----------



## Guppy051708

I tried the beer thing :D
I drank 2-4oz per day. but never more than 4. The way i did it, was just nurse, and then drink it. Leave 2 hours in between nursing, and then youre good to go :thumbup:
I really hope that helps! There are a lot of foods you can eat. Sounds gross but if you can get egg plant into your diet (which is really good with chicken) apparently that is a HUGE milk booster. As is bread, oatmeal, yeast, garlic. Hope that helps hun! :hugs: you can do it! :dance:


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't think the beer makes much of a difference....it's more for fun haha :winkwink:

ya if you're only having one drink it takes 2-3 hours to metabolize. I feed Alia at 8pm and then I sometimes have a drink right after. I usually pump at midnight, and by then the drink is long gone. I don't see it as a risk at all!!!


----------



## knitbit

Hi, I'm not nursing anymore, but I got pregnant with #2 while nursing #1. The downside was that it totally dried me up. Be prepared for that possibility. I had fully intended to tandem nurse, but nursing gave me the most horrendous morning sickness and I just couldn't get past it... I was 6 weeks pregnant and my oldest was 11.5 months when he weaned. My second nursed until he was 2.5.

For supply increasing, I can't say enough about oatmeal. I would buy the regular rolled oats, mix them 2 parts water to 1 part oats and zap it in the microwave for 90 seconds. Add brown sugar and milk. The stuff is amazing. I also took brewers yeast tablets instead of drinking beer. Avoid sage and pepermint as they both will naturally reduce supply, too. If it's any consolation, I struggled with low supply with my first and I had WAY too much milk with my second. Good luck getting your supply up!

Oh, and edited to add: 
I pumped at work for both... I found that pumping is as much mental as anything else. Think about your baby. Have a picture or something that smells like him/her and it really helps with let down. Once you get the hang of let down, it gets a lot easier.


----------



## Kelly9

I may be the exception but I've been pumping hard core since Skyler was one week old. 

I have more to write but got to get to class, will come back later. Thanks for the info knitbit!


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh yes, what knitbit said about mental. I used to go to a parent support group at the hospital (mainly for woman BFing). The LC would be there and that was something that always came up. Many girls, myself included, talked about how it took forever to get a let down or they wouldn't let down as much while pumping, and it was because we thought about it so much. I notice on days that i would watch tv while i pumped, i got more. :thumbup:


----------



## QueSeraSera

okay so eggplant and oatmeal then. and maybe a little bit of dark beer. i think i got the garlic covered, as my husband is italian and puts garlic in EVERYTHING! lol. i used to eat oatmeal when i was pregnant, but not so much anymore. i will definitely start putting that back in my diet. and i actually love eggplant, my husband doesnt like it so much though so i havent eaten it in awhile. but ill tell him its for the good of the milk-making! :) and ill try to focus on audrey a bit more when pumping. i get so bored sitting in the bathroom pumping that usually i take a book to read while pumping, but maybe i should take some pictures to flip through or something instead...

thanks for all the input ladies, i really appreciate it! hopefully some of these suggestions help! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck hun!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok I'm back so yeah I never had a supply issue till I got sick which may be why I responded well to the meds so you likely will to! And it's even better if the rugs are covered my plan covers most of the cost so it isn't much. I am happy to onc again have the supPly I do but because I'll be taking clomid for the next couple Of cycles I'll likely keep taking the motilium till I'm either pg Or I wean skyler completely.


----------



## QueSeraSera

does the medicine have any effect on TTC? i know that i am takiing an herbal supplement right now but it says that it shouldnt be used if pregnant. so im kind of wondering if i should even be taking it, since technically i could become pregnant at any time.


----------



## crossroads

Who else has a journal? I'm looking for some breastfeeding ttc journals to stalk :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Ive got a journal :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/411621-odyssey-isaiah.html


----------



## QueSeraSera

ahhh i feel out of the loop now :( i should totally start a journal...


----------



## Guppy051708

^ You should :D
I'll stalk ;)


----------



## QueSeraSera

yay! totally gonna! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

yay!!


----------



## bky

Domperidone/motilium can mess with your cycles. That's only really anecdotal though. I've talked to a lot of people who are taking it for low supply and most have reported AF staying away, so :shrug: It does indirectly increase your prolactin so maybe that's why.
Some of the BF supplements aren't good for pregnancy, Blessed thistle comes to mind. Some are more ok than others. There's a book called Motherfood that talks about lactogenic foods and talks some about what's ok to take during pregnancy and what isn't. I think...I don't actually have the book, though I do have The Breastfeeding Mother's Guide to Making More Milk which has a big section on galactalogues.
Things like alfalfa and red clover are galactalogues ok for pregnancy (and I'll be taking them during my next pregnancy in hopes of making more milk).


----------



## ThatGirl

can i join? im hannah 21 years old mummy to alfie 5 months old :)
ntnp at the moment , no periods yet, just had a baby girl spell done lets hope it works


----------



## Guppy051708

^hi hun! :hi:
Our LOs were born on the same day! :)


----------



## ThatGirl

Aww 12 hrs 1 min apart lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

bky said:


> Domperidone/motilium can mess with your cycles. That's only really anecdotal though. I've talked to a lot of people who are taking it for low supply and most have reported AF staying away, so :shrug: It does indirectly increase your prolactin so maybe that's why.
> Some of the BF supplements aren't good for pregnancy, Blessed thistle comes to mind. Some are more ok than others. There's a book called Motherfood that talks about lactogenic foods and talks some about what's ok to take during pregnancy and what isn't. I think...I don't actually have the book, though I do have The Breastfeeding Mother's Guide to Making More Milk which has a big section on galactalogues.
> Things like alfalfa and red clover are galactalogues ok for pregnancy (and I'll be taking them during my next pregnancy in hopes of making more milk).

thanks! i think i will definitely go look for that book at the store this weekend! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Hi that girl, you're a past chart stalkers member to weren't you?


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> Hi that girl, you're a past chart stalkers member to weren't you?

Yes, i was thinking the same.


----------



## Melissa_M

It's funny most of us have little ones around the same age!


:hi: Hi ThatGirl!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yup...guess the broodiness kicks in around the same time :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

It must but then again on a forum this big there would be lots of babies born around the same time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Very true!
Just funny we all found this thread ;)

U.S. girls, I just read an article that IRS has *finally* agreed to allowing breast pumps to be tax deductible! (and i *think* the supplies that are necessary for it to operate, replace items, and store BM). Apparently it is deductible through medical. Just thought you all might want to know so you can claim that next year or you can actually go out and buy one because it will be tax deductible :thumbup:


----------



## crossroads

Meh. I'm on CD4. Isn't it most depressing when the witch is visiting? I feel like I'm out this cycle and we haven't even DTD yet! lol 

Does AF make anyone else feel pessimistic? I'm feeling a little hopeless.


----------



## Kelly9

The witch makes me feel pessimistic during but by the time she leaves I'm back to my normal self, which isn't very optimistic in the first place lol.


----------



## Melissa_M

I haven't even seen the witch yet!!!


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> I haven't even seen the witch yet!!!

When I first read that I was like "ZOMG!!!" :test:

But then I remembered you BF :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl:

You should test soon anyways melissa cause you never know. I did a test once a month when the witch wasn't around but it didn't end up being a lot of tests since she came back at 3 months postpartum lol.


----------



## QueSeraSera

i test once a month too, even though AF isnt regular or anything. i just dont want to end up like one of those women on tv saying "i didnt know i was pregnant.." lol. they all end up going into labour on boats and other random places that are not very labour friendly...eeek! okay, okay...i dont think i would every be able to be pregnant and not know it, judging by how big i got with my first, but you know what i mean! ;)

i took my monthly test today, as yesterday was the day AF would have arrived if my cycles were normal...but apparently im not pregnant and my cycles are still regulating themselves. booo!


----------



## Melissa_M

ya you were lucky to get it back so soon! although most women don't want their period back after a baby :haha:

I tested a couple weeks ago, but maybe I'll do another one... I had all the sings of ovulation earlier this week so hopefully that was it!


----------



## crossroads

I need some PMA :cry:

Sorry chicks. Just feeling as though I don't have much of a hope conceiving whilst breastfeeding and yet I don't want to give up breastfeeding my little girl :cry: I made a propmise to her that I would BF her till at least 1 year. I also promised her I'd give her a sibling close to her age


----------



## Melissa_M

hey hun! Don't lose hope just yet :hugs: 
Are you getting regular periods??? If so, I don't think giving up BFing will help all that much.


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> hey hun! Don't lose hope just yet :hugs:
> Are you getting regular periods??? If so, I don't think giving up BFing will help all that much.

Yeah they seem regular. They are 31 days long.


----------



## ThatGirl

i wish the witch would give me a visit so i know my cycles are back :(


----------



## Melissa_M

I would say you are ovulating then :)

I think you would only have to quit BFing if you hadn't had a period yet


----------



## Mork

Hey girls,
I too wish af would show so that I actually may have a chance at getting pg (dont want to give up bfing either). So was wondering for those of you who have been bfing longer than me - if/when your af's returned????
Good luck to us all!!
xx


----------



## crossroads

Mork said:


> Hey girls,
> I too wish af would show so that I actually may have a chance at getting pg (dont want to give up bfing either). So was wondering for those of you who have been bfing longer than me - if/when your af's returned????
> Good luck to us all!!
> xx

Have you tried cutting out or reducing night feeds?


----------



## Mork

We are trying that at the moment hon!! But, she didnt night feed from 7 weeks to 5 months and still no af :( (she was goping 7pm to 7am then). Is this what started your cycles again?
xxx

Just popped over to your journal so have the answer to my question now xx


----------



## crossroads

Mork said:


> We are trying that at the moment hon!! But, she didnt night feed from 7 weeks to 5 months and still no af :( (she was goping 7pm to 7am then). Is this what started your cycles again?
> xxx
> 
> Just popped over to your journal so have the answer to my question now xx

Yes. It was LO sleeping through that brought about my AF. I have read that giving your baby solids (at least 25% of their diet) can encourage AF. Using a dummy can also encourage AF.

Are you using OPKs or a CBFM? These can show if you're ovulating (some BFing mums ovulate before they get a single AF).

Thanks for commenting on my journal :flower: Do you have a journal I can stalk?


----------



## Mork

Thanks hon, see we are blw and she has 3 meals a day, but not sure how much she actually eats! And this is also where i come unstuck as she doesnt have a dummy as she sucks her fingers and I cant afford opk's etc as now on unpaid mat leave!! All brilliant suggestions though!! I do think I ov'd last month as got the usual pain and cm that I used to get (first time since dd was conceived), so maybe af is on her way?!! I dont have a journal at the mo, so hope you dont mind me stalking yours!!!!!! xx


----------



## crossroads

Mork said:


> Thanks hon, see we are blw and she has 3 meals a day, but not sure how much she actually eats! And this is also where i come unstuck as she doesnt have a dummy as she sucks her fingers and I cant afford opk's etc as now on unpaid mat leave!! All brilliant suggestions though!! I do think I ov'd last month as got the usual pain and cm that I used to get (first time since dd was conceived), so maybe af is on her way?!! I dont have a journal at the mo, so hope you dont mind me stalking yours!!!!!! xx

I'd love you to stalk! :happydance:

Now make yourself a TTC journal pronto! :thumbup:

How often does your LO breastfeed?


----------



## Mork

Lol!!! She demand feeds-I guess on average 6-8 times a day?? X


----------



## Kelly9

That might be why cycle hasn't returned mork. Mine came back at 3 months exactly though and I was feeding and or pumping a lot although Skyler slept mostly through the night pretty early. 

Crossroads, if your cycles are reg then you just need the right time!


----------



## bky

Mine is on 3 large meals per day, but is still up a lot at night, usually 2-3 times.
In April we'll be trying to get her to sleep more in her own bed so maybe that will help my AF to show up. I feel like it's coming all the time, but nothing ever actually shows so who knows.


----------



## Kelly9

I am hoping to get Skyler on three square meals a day and one before bed snack. Right now it's not happening, he has about 4 meals a day plus night time snack and sometimes an extra one at night. We just gave him boob then 3tbs of cereal before bed in hopes that he'll now sleep till 5 or 6, fingers crossed!


----------



## Guppy051708

Not that it matters any, but the :witch: has left. I am now on CD 7...man...im *really* *really* wanting to try for #2 right now...I didn't think I would want to last month (even though DH made the offer to starT, before we knew about the hyperthyroid) but im really wanting to...sucks because i dont even start thyroid treatment until March so it def. wont be for a "while"... damn it...i wish my body would be normal for once. :(


----------



## Kelly9

It will happen soon Steph, at least you have the whole "you'll likely be preggers on the first month" thing going for you! You know it won't take long or shouldn't you are super fertile. I would love to know that I'd get pg in a matter of months. The witch will be a showing up for me anytime now, likely three-five days.


----------



## Guppy051708

or she wont be :winkwink: 
:dust: I really hope your right Tiff! I used to think that but there is no telling now that i have hyperthyroid. That in and of itself REALLY affects fertility...and i have no idea what the treatments will do to it.... whatever the case is, i have got to let that endocrinologist know we want to try because a lot of the meds are baby/pregnancy safe...and i have to stop BFing :(


----------



## Kelly9

My temp dropped today so she's coming. 

I am sure they have had the baby/pregnancy thing before and will no what to do!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, there are some "decently" pregnancy "safe" drugs but def. not recommended for BFing the docs warned me about that one up front. In the case of pregnancy, a lot of woman just get their thyroid removed and get on synthroid (synthetic thyroid hormone because usually when you get it removed you need to add the hormone because you go hypo). So there is that option for 99% safty. But the regular meds you can use in preganncy arent rated that well, but from what ive read it seems to be okay, alothough animal studies do show some not so good effects. I guess its just one of those things that taking it during pregnancy will outweight the risk of not taking anything (because it can be deadly to mom and baby to have an untreated case of hyperthyroid)


----------



## Kelly9

I would say it's worth the risk. 

Sorry got some brown blood in my panties maybe a little more then spotting but not full flow so cd1 should be tomorrow for me :( this will be my shortest lp yet 9 days!!!! I know it's from the bf'ing but it's sad cause if it doesn't improve it's going to make ttc even harder.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Mork said:


> Hey girls,
> I too wish af would show so that I actually may have a chance at getting pg (dont want to give up bfing either). So was wondering for those of you who have been bfing longer than me - if/when your af's returned????
> Good luck to us all!!
> xx

AF returned for me when my son was 7 months old. No changes in nursing (he's 12 months now and still going strong!!) For month 7-10, my cycles were 33 days, then I had a 27 day cycle and right now I'm waiting on a :bfp: 
I remember being sooooo impatient for AF to return because I wanted to start trying for #2 but then with my work schedule, DH and I decided to wait until last month anyway. Hope you get yours back soon!! (Funny how this is one case of actually WANTING af back! ha)


----------



## Kota

Hi Ladies, can I join you in here please, 
I'm 'Kota', got my little man Phoenix who is 13months old and still a booby boy. I got what I think was my first AF about 3 wks ago so we're getting back on the TTC wagon, we've been NTNP since he was born and still taking things very casually, I want to be pregnant by the end of this year so we'll do the first 1/2 of the year the easy going care free way and if no BFP by July then step it up to the charting/temping/opk way! :haha: 

P still feeds 3-4 times a day and 1-2 times a night but i'm not willing to wean him off any of the feeds unless he drops them himself. I kinda figure that I need to think of him first with breastfeeding rather then a child thats not yet even conceived.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> I would say it's worth the risk.
> 
> Sorry got some brown blood in my panties maybe a little more then spotting but not full flow so cd1 should be tomorrow for me :( this will be my shortest lp yet 9 days!!!! I know it's from the bf'ing but it's sad cause if it doesn't improve it's going to make ttc even harder.

B vits can lengthen your LP! I'm going to start taking them.


----------



## crossroads

Welcome Kota!


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I would say it's worth the risk.
> 
> Sorry got some brown blood in my panties maybe a little more then spotting but not full flow so cd1 should be tomorrow for me :( this will be my shortest lp yet 9 days!!!! I know it's from the bf'ing but it's sad cause if it doesn't improve it's going to make ttc even harder.
> 
> B vits can lengthen your LP! I'm going to start taking them.Click to expand...

they can indeed! I took 50-100mg per day (religiously) and it lengthened my LP by 1-2 days! I really recommend them plus you need them when youre preggo anyways :winkwink:


----------



## bky

Yeah I also took B vits, but no idea if they lengthened anything as I got preggo the month I started taking them. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Hey thats just as good :D


----------



## Melissa_M

:hi: HI Kota!!!!

I'm trying to wean Alia from her night feeds more for my sleep than TTC...I really don't think she needs to be eating during the night anymore.


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> :hi: HI Kota!!!!
> 
> I'm trying to wean Alia from her night feeds more for my sleep than TTC...I really don't think she needs to be eating during the night anymore.

How's it going? Has she fed so far?


----------



## Melissa_M

well I'm just waiting for her cold to leave before I start because I want to keep her hydrated and she won't take more than a sip of water at night time. I started trying to wean her from her night feeds but then she hit her growth spurt and now the cold :wacko:


----------



## ThatGirl

i want my cycles back :(


----------



## Melissa_M

Me too!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I want my body to work right so that i can actually get use out of my cycles :(
Guess in the end we are all in the same boat!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi kota! I am in agreement, I've been thinking lately that if I do get pg while bf'ing fine but I don't want to stop bf'ing just for ttc. So will be going strong on that front still.

We do all seem to be in similar situations I guess.


----------



## Melissa_M

I guess that's what this thread is for!! :D


----------



## lucy_x

It cetainly is :D
And just to throw this out there, I got pregnant the same month i started vit b too :)
Im going to start taking them again :thumbup:

On another note, Amaris started night feeds again, So could be longer until my cycles come back :(..


----------



## Kota

Thanks ladies, :) It's really tough isn't it. I've had light spotting again the last 2 days and I've really got NO idea why. it shouldn't be AF, if it is, its a REALLY short cycle, but seems to much spotting for OV, and there's no other OV symptoms. 
This is more annoying then when absolutely nothing was happening! I've got no idea what my body is doing or where its at...


----------



## Guppy051708

Kota, I had some strange spotting that lasted two days at the beginning of november but nothing came about with it. I didn't get my first AF until mid-January. I am now on CD 9 of cycle 2.


----------



## crossroads

Ladies why not get some cheap ovulation tests?


----------



## QueSeraSera

this is completely off topic, but i signed in today after being gone all weekend and i just have to say that, tiff, the new photo of skyler is absolutely adorable!

so AF would have shown for me on thursday if my cycles were back to normal, but nothing so far. last time i had 60 days between the first post-labour AF and the second. so i think this time might not be much different. i feel bloated like she is coming, but i was like that for nearly a month last time. i think its time to buy some OPKs to see if I'm even ovulating with this strange messed up cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Kota, I had a really short lp for my first cycle after giving birth, it was a whopping 3 days long, so maybe it is af possibly?

Thanks Shannon! I love all the pics to! They turned out so great. 

This cold has really got me down, I just want to be healthy for a good long stretch, I don't even think I got back to being 100% healthy before this cold hit from the last one :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

QueSeraSera said:


> this is completely off topic, but i signed in today after being gone all weekend and i just have to say that, tiff, the new photo of skyler is absolutely adorable!
> 
> so AF would have shown for me on thursday if my cycles were back to normal, but nothing so far. last time i had 60 days between the first post-labour AF and the second. so i think this time might not be much different. i feel bloated like she is coming, but i was like that for nearly a month last time. i think its time to buy some OPKs to see if I'm even ovulating with this strange messed up cycle!

Might also be wise to get some pregnancy tests ;)

P.S. I also second what you said re: Skyler.


----------



## Kelly9

He is a photogenic little cutie :) Which is good cause chris and I aren't so photogenic lol.


----------



## QueSeraSera

crossroads said:


> QueSeraSera said:
> 
> 
> this is completely off topic, but i signed in today after being gone all weekend and i just have to say that, tiff, the new photo of skyler is absolutely adorable!
> 
> so AF would have shown for me on thursday if my cycles were back to normal, but nothing so far. last time i had 60 days between the first post-labour AF and the second. so i think this time might not be much different. i feel bloated like she is coming, but i was like that for nearly a month last time. i think its time to buy some OPKs to see if I'm even ovulating with this strange messed up cycle!
> 
> Might also be wise to get some pregnancy tests ;)
> 
> P.S. I also second what you said re: Skyler.Click to expand...

i took one late last week just to see, but i got a BFN. TTC while BFing can be frustrating. i swear i had a ton of pregnancy indicators, and i wasnt even symptom spotting! i was thinking "ooh...maybe ive been lucky and caught an egg early" but nope. i suppose if AF doesnt show for 2 more weeks, ill test again then. :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> He is a photogenic little cutie :) Which is good cause chris and I aren't so photogenic lol.

he is such a cutie! we are to get Audreys pictures done this weekend. i was so bad about scheduling and i meant to get a 3, 6, 9, and 12 months session in. but, since im late and this one will be 5 months already i think we will be getting 5,7,9, and 12. im a little nervous about the shoot though...she has started this thing where she just enjoys screaming in this abnoxiously high pitch and then laughing about it...and she does it over and over and over. downside (besides the damage to our eardrums)...she always looks like she is so angry when she does the screaming even though it is for fun. hopefully the photographer will be able to get some good ones between screams :-/


----------



## crossroads

QueSeraSera said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QueSeraSera said:
> 
> 
> this is completely off topic, but i signed in today after being gone all weekend and i just have to say that, tiff, the new photo of skyler is absolutely adorable!
> 
> so AF would have shown for me on thursday if my cycles were back to normal, but nothing so far. last time i had 60 days between the first post-labour AF and the second. so i think this time might not be much different. i feel bloated like she is coming, but i was like that for nearly a month last time. i think its time to buy some OPKs to see if I'm even ovulating with this strange messed up cycle!
> 
> Might also be wise to get some pregnancy tests ;)
> 
> P.S. I also second what you said re: Skyler.Click to expand...
> 
> i took one late last week just to see, but i got a BFN. TTC while BFing can be frustrating. i swear i had a ton of pregnancy indicators, and i wasnt even symptom spotting! i was thinking "ooh...maybe ive been lucky and caught an egg early" but nope. i suppose if AF doesnt show for 2 more weeks, ill test again then. :)Click to expand...

Good luck!

I'm sure our bodies are laughing at us :dohh:


----------



## gina8177

Hi Everyone! I thought I would introduce myself. DS is 7 months old and still EBF with no plan to wean until he chooses to, he still eats every 2-3 hours and isn't really taking solids yet. 

AF came back last month which was great as we wanted to TTC again, so there was no complaints from me. :) I've been charting and am pretty sure I O'd last month (my OPKs arrived a week too late). Now I'm 4 days late with BFN and it's driving me mental, lol. I didn't get my BFP with DS until I was 2 weeks late.

When your AF returned, was it regular?


----------



## Guppy051708

gina8177 said:


> When your AF returned, was it regular?

Mine has been so far and im starting my 2nd (or was it 3rd :dohh:) cycle.


----------



## Kelly9

Mines not been regular at all, it was longer in the beginning with a shorter lp and has been regulating more for the most part with each cycle.


----------



## crossroads

Gina welcome!

It took a couple of cycles for my AF to become regular.


----------



## Mork

BFN today :( - dunno why I am sad, its not like i expected to be xx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## crossroads

Mork said:


> BFN today :( - dunno why I am sad, its not like i expected to be xx

:hugs: Sorry to hear that :(

It doesn't get any easier. The feeling as your stomach sinks when you see just one line is very depressing.


----------



## Melissa_M

BFNs are never fun :nope:


----------



## QueSeraSera

aww sorry hun! i felt the same way when i got mine last week. everything in my mind told me there was no way that it would be a BFP, but somehow theres always that sliver of hope that gets crushed with a BFN no matter how much we prepare ourselves for it. on the bright side...theres always this month and were all right there in it with you! :D


----------



## lucy_lu10

gina8177 said:


> Hi Everyone! I thought I would introduce myself. DS is 7 months old and still EBF with no plan to wean until he chooses to, he still eats every 2-3 hours and isn't really taking solids yet.
> 
> AF came back last month which was great as we wanted to TTC again, so there was no complaints from me. :) I've been charting and am pretty sure I O'd last month (my OPKs arrived a week too late). Now I'm 4 days late with BFN and it's driving me mental, lol. I didn't get my BFP with DS until I was 2 weeks late.
> 
> When your AF returned, was it regular?

I got AF back when my son was 7 months and for the first 4 months I had 33 day cycles so I naturally assumed that was my new cycle! Then when he was 11 months, we decided to start TTC#2 so I marked down my peak fertile days and DH got down to business!! :blush: Well needless to say this was the one month where things changed and I ended up having a 27 day cycle, and we completely missed :sex: during ovulation :dohh: !!! So now we're on our second month TTC and I have no idea what my cycle will be!! I got what I think is a :bfn: a few days ago (having trouble with evap lines...) and will be retesting on Thursday but it's hard to know when AF is due now.


----------



## Kelly9

Well good luck with it all! I have never gotten an evap for which I am happy for. I don't bother testing unless I am late which also solves the seeing a bfn sadness, instead of getting a bfn and being upset then having the witch show and getting upset all over again I just get af.


----------



## gina8177

BFNs are definitely never fun. I am on day 5 of BFNs and no AF. Things keep getting my hopes up, like our one pup acting weird towards me, finding all food bland and being super emotional. Before I was on a 29 day cycle and right now I'm on day 33.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> Well good luck with it all! I have never gotten an evap for which I am happy for. I don't bother testing unless I am late which also solves the seeing a bfn sadness, instead of getting a bfn and being upset then having the witch show and getting upset all over again I just get af.

You are a very smart girl!! :thumbup:
I honestly didn't use to be such a POAS....until I found this site!! :dohh: Came across it for the future when I do get pregnant and needless to say I've gotten very wrapped up in it. hehe I'm on a testing break right now for a few days and already feel a lot less stressed because of it. :) AF is supposedly due tomorrow but like I said earlier, I don't really know my cycle length anymore. Very frustrating!!

Ooh, total side note! My 1 yr old fell into a table today and chipped his front tooth, creating a jagged little thing!! Nursing is super painful now because of it and if I didn't have sore nipples before from symptom spotting, I sure do now!!! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

the one time i had like 5-6 evap lines on FRERs :wacko: i had heard that rarely happens, so even though we wernt trying i was actually really wanting it to be a positive...guess they get a lot of evaps now :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

I am SO not going to test until AF is due.

...who am I kidding :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: that would be me too crossroads! haha
I am too much of a POAS addict :blush:...Melissa can attest to that! :haha:


----------



## crossroads

I'm going to try to hold off for as long as possible. Wonder how far I'll get. lol


----------



## Kelly9

lol, I like that I am not a test a holic. I normally only test when pressured from the girls on bnb. Although I do like to encourage others to test!

Currently Skyler is practicing his crawling in his crib, he does not feel the need to go back to sleep at the moment. lol. 

Lucy I hope your little one is ok and that his teeth stop hurting soon, the poor guy! I smashed up my teeth several times as a kid and i still remember the pain from it!


----------



## Melissa_M

haha Tiffany I remember you trying to convince steph to drive to the store in the middle of the night to get a test!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa_M said:


> haha Tiffany I remember you trying to convince steph to drive to the store in the middle of the night to get a test!!!

I remember that! And it was like the middle of the night and freezing cold outside! haha DH said he didn't care if i went and got "one" just so long as he didn't have to go out! lol At that point i was so scared! I didn't want another for like 5 yrs lol but now im really wanting another!


----------



## Kelly9

lol like I said I like to encourage others!


----------



## Kota

gina8177 said:


> Hi Everyone! I thought I would introduce myself. DS is 7 months old and still EBF with no plan to wean until he chooses to, he still eats every 2-3 hours and isn't really taking solids yet.
> 
> AF came back last month which was great as we wanted to TTC again, so there was no complaints from me. :) I've been charting and am pretty sure I O'd last month (my OPKs arrived a week too late). Now I'm 4 days late with BFN and it's driving me mental, lol. I didn't get my BFP with DS until I was 2 weeks late.
> 
> When your AF returned, was it regular?

Hello, 
I got my first symptoms of AF returning just before P turned 1. and then my first AF a few days after his birthday. first cycle was only 22 days long so 2nd AF is currently in full swing. Hoping my cycles get slightly longer (by about 5 or 6 days) so that ttc'ing will be slightly easier.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Kelly9 said:


> Lucy I hope your little one is ok and that his teeth stop hurting soon, the poor guy! I smashed up my teeth several times as a kid and i still remember the pain from it!

Thank you. :) Yeah he's doing just fine now and I'm just waiting to get in to a dentist to get that tooth rounded out now!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they can fit him in!

Kota good luck, I am hoping for a slightly longer cycle to, mostly in the LP area.


----------



## crossroads

CD10 here. Nothing to report. The period between CD1 and 14 is boriiiiiiiiing.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Same here...only between CD1 and CD 20 is boring :wacko: lol
Im currently on CD 12


----------



## gina8177

I'm on CD 36 and my temp has dropped... so I don't think I'm pregnant. But now I have no idea if AF is coming, if I didn't ovulated, etc as my chart was all over the place anyways.


----------



## crossroads

gina8177 said:


> I'm on CD 36 and my temp has dropped... so I don't think I'm pregnant. But now I have no idea if AF is coming, if I didn't ovulated, etc as my chart was all over the place anyways.

Do you normally have a good chart?

This is my first month charting while BFing and my chart sucks.


----------



## Guppy051708

even when i was charting with temps my temps were always very erratic. but when i switched to doing it vaginally they really leveled out and appear much more consistent. I would recommend that if you are doing it orally. Except, dont switch your temp taking method mid-cycle.


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> even when i was charting with temps my temps were always very erratic. but when i switched to doing it vaginally they really leveled out and appear much more consistent. I would recommend that if you are doing it orally. Except, dont switch your temp taking method mid-cycle.

With the vaginal method do the same rules apply?

i.e.

Take temp before you get out of bed.
As sooon as you wake up.
At the same time every day.
After a block of 6 hours sleep.


----------



## Guppy051708

yup! :thumbup:
(actually i was reading that as long as you have a 3-4 hour block of pure sleep then thats fine, but that goes towards orally too).


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't think I would ever be able to temp if I had to have 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep in a row!!! :rofl:


----------



## sun

Just thought I would say Hi to all you gorgeous BF mummies! :wave: 
I've been TTC since April (LO was 5 months), but AF only really came back in October - so we're really on cycle 5. Still breastfeeding too!

Hope you all get your BFPs soon! xx


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> I don't think I would ever be able to temp if I had to have 6 hours of uninterrupted sleep in a row!!! :rofl:

haha! too true! i was so lucky when Audrey started sleeping at 9 weeks from about 830pm to 630am and only waking once in there for a feed. i didnt really realize how lucky i was though until this week...i think she is teething and she has been up pretty much every hour during the night, just wanting to be comforted. so sleepy lately!

last night she was so hungry. we went to bed at 1030, she woke at 1130 to nurse, and then again at 1230 to nurse. and then again at 145. and since i have such a low supply i knew she wasnt getting much so i went to get her a bottle. we have just moved into a new house because we found the other one had a horrible mold problem, and last night was our first night there. this one is 2 stories and the other was single level...nearly fell down the stairs going to get her bottle cause i couldnt keep my eyes open! i want my good sleeper back!! lol 

completely OT...but the mold got our matress, we found out when we lifted it to move it and we couldnt clean it up. turns out it takes about 10 days to get a new one delivered. until then we are sleeping on the floor. you dont know how old youve gotten until you try to sleep the night on a floor. my body is getting too old for that sort of thing! lol


----------



## Melissa_M

oh dear!!! that must be tough sleeping on the floor


----------



## Guppy051708

Sun I freckin love those elephants in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE fan of the elephants! so cute! I want to steal them haha


----------



## QueSeraSera

Melissa_M said:


> oh dear!!! that must be tough sleeping on the floor

oh it is! i remember when i was younger i used to love building up a fort in the living room on the weekends and sleeping in it on the floor. yea...apparently my fort and floor sleeping days are totally in the past. not sure im gonna be able to make it until the bed gets delivered! :-/may take to sleeping in audreys rocking chair, or maybe ill abandon DH and take up residence on the couch! ;)


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> Sun I freckin love those elephants in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE fan of the elephants! so cute! I want to steal them haha

Steal away - I can give you the code if you want! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Sun I freckin love those elephants in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE fan of the elephants! so cute! I want to steal them haha
> 
> Steal away - I can give you the code if you want! :haha:Click to expand...

Ekk! would love that hun!

P.S. i feel like there should be a "nod head yes" icon (like the nope one but with yup :D)


----------



## Kelly9

There so should be a nod head yes icon!!!


----------



## gina8177

I've just started temping again so I have no idea how consistent they should normally be and last time I started temping I was already pregnant, lol.

I have a feeling temping won't work well for me because I never get more than 2 hours of sleep in a row, Kaiden still eats at least 4 times at night. All I know is that if I do get pregnant my temp goes up to above 98 and I'm getting close to under 97 again (I have thyroid issues so my temps are normal than average).

I don't think I'll be able to take vaginal temps as I bedshare and it's hard enough sneaking a thermometer in my mouth between the time that Kaiden wakes me up and me rolling over to breastfeed him, haha. 

I plan to start using OPKs but I have no idea where I am... if I am still waiting for AF or if maybe I didn't ovulate and I"m starting a new cycle. Being in limbo and having no clue really sucks. And I'm terrible and checking CM... I can't tell creamy from eggwhite :shrug:


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Sun I freckin love those elephants in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE fan of the elephants! so cute! I want to steal them haha
> 
> Steal away - I can give you the code if you want! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ekk! would love that hun!
> 
> P.S. i feel like there should be a "nod head yes" icon (like the nope one but with yup :D)Click to expand...

https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i244/4mesej/animals/
cartoon_pink_baby_elephant_holding_.gif

Here it is! Just insert it and make sure there's no space between the "animals/" and "cartoon" - I had to put a space so it wouldn't just show the image and not the source! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Sun I freckin love those elephants in your signature!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a HUGE fan of the elephants! so cute! I want to steal them haha
> 
> Steal away - I can give you the code if you want! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ekk! would love that hun!
> 
> P.S. i feel like there should be a "nod head yes" icon (like the nope one but with yup :D)Click to expand...
> 
> https://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i244/4mesej/animals/
> cartoon_pink_baby_elephant_holding_.gif
> 
> Here it is! Just insert it and make sure there's no space between the "animals/" and "cartoon" - I had to put a space so it wouldn't just show the image and not the source! xxClick to expand...


Thanks friend!!!! :friends:
Im going to go be a copy cat and add that now :haha: hehe


----------



## Kelly9

Gina sounds like you got a whole lot of confusing stuff going on! Give temping a shot, try your best to take it at the same time with at least 4 hours sleep. I find my temps don't change to much if I take them an hour earlier or later or if I get up first. Although the motilium I am on is making them higher then usual so thats causing some problems for me at the moment.


----------



## gina8177

Kelly9 said:


> Gina sounds like you got a whole lot of confusing stuff going on! Give temping a shot, try your best to take it at the same time with at least 4 hours sleep. I find my temps don't change to much if I take them an hour earlier or later or if I get up first. Although the motilium I am on is making them higher then usual so thats causing some problems for me at the moment.

Thanks Kelly! I'll keep trying to temp :) Although I don't ever get 4 hours of sleep in a row... I can only wish, lol. It's funny how something as simple as taking your temp can be so tricky, hehe.


----------



## Guppy051708

DH said as soon as my thyroid gets worked out we can TTC #2!!!! :wohoo:
Im hoping for a girl this time but would be happy with either.


----------



## gina8177

That's great news Guppy!

I am so excited, I am almost positive I had fertile CM tonight! It stretched over an inch!!! (I assume you can't have fertile CM is you're preggers).

I ran out of the bathroom and told DH we were doing it, lol.

So I think I now know what fertile CM looks like :)


----------



## Kelly9

Great news for both of you!


----------



## Melissa_M

YAY Gina!!!


----------



## crossroads

Guys is my CD13 OPK test positive or not?

https://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7521/cimg0177z.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think it is yet, maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Guppy051708

Not yet, but im thinking tomorrow or the next day!!! :dance:

Welps, I am currently on CD 15...if i was the "average" woman i would have Ov.ed by now :wacko: but nope, every cycle i have charted or kept track of has been CD 20...so im def. getting tons of EW CM which is good but not expecting Ov. for at least the next 5 days....i mean, not trying now, but sometimes i get excited of the prospects lol


----------



## crossroads

Bummer :dohh: I was hoping it was positive. I have EWCM. It would just be reassuring to know that my body was working despite the breastfeeding.


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh hunni, i def think its working!!! :D
sounds like ovulation is right around the corner. Make sure you :sex: now! At least that will give ya another chance at DTD to catch the eggy! :spermy: I really do think you are gonna ovulate within the next day or so!


----------



## crossroads

Thanks for the PMA Guppy! :hugs:

Send me some baby dust tonight!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Hope that does the trick :D


----------



## Kelly9

I think you will ovulate in the next couple of days to based off those opks! So get dtd.


----------



## Melissa_M

yes you're definitely about to ovulate!! You can see a pattern of them getting darker so I think tomorrow's will be super dark!!! Better get :sex:!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## gina8177

Definittely sounds like baby dancing time!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

For ppl who are kind of waiting...we DTD last night....and since im 4 days before Ov....i really hated that we had to use the glove, but im sure thats whats best...just wish we didn't have too :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

Guys DILEMMA!!!!

What time of day should you take OPKs? I think I've been taking them at the wrong time!


----------



## sun

Mine say 2pm is optimal and not to drink too much for the 2h before. xx


----------



## crossroads

Oh dear. I've been using FMU! :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, FMU = BAD!
Because, unlike hCG, the luetenizing hormone (which is what OPKs are testing for) gets stronger throughout the day so the afternoon is the optimal time to test! :thumbup:
I am a POAS Addict, so i would use an OPK 2x per day :blush: and i NEVER had a positive in the morning, only ever in the late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## sun

It has to do with LH surging strongest while you sleep so waiting until after 12pm gives it a chance to concentrate in the urine. Ofcourse you can still get a pos with FMU, it just could be a pos from the previous days urine so it's possible it could be misleading about OV day. But really your surge will show up whether it's FMU or not.

I actually use mine at around 11am - then when OV is close 2x/day at 11am and at 11pm. I have had short surges that were pos in the morning and neg in the evening, so I want to be sure I don't miss it! Also I usually have a fade-in, so I know if there is no hint of a pos in the am I don't need to test in the pmxx

Edit: Unlike guppy, I always get pos OPKs in the morning. Except this past month where I had 2 days in a row of pos, morning and night. Unusual for me!


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> I usually have a fade-in

i always used digital OPKs (the ones with the happy faces, think Clear blue). Those ones wont show any fade ins/outs, but based on the pic you posted the other day, you are not using digis so youre good to go :thumbup:


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> I usually have a fade-in
> 
> i always used digital OPKs (the ones with the happy faces, think Clear blue). Those ones wont show any fade ins/outs, but based on the pic you posted the other day, you are using digis so youre good to go :thumbup:Click to expand...

No - that wasn't me. I didn't post a pic - I use the cheap OPKs! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> I usually have a fade-in
> 
> i always used digital OPKs (the ones with the happy faces, think Clear blue). Those ones wont show any fade ins/outs, but based on the pic you posted the other day, you are using digis so youre good to go :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> No - that wasn't me. I didn't post a pic - I use the cheap OPKs! :haha:Click to expand...

That was for crossroads, sorry about the confusion :thumbup:

How do you like the cheap OPKs?
I always had trouble with those. And even times that i was testing them out. I would use a cheap one and a digi (at the same time with the same urine) and the cheap ones would never get as dark or darker than the control line even when the digi said positive :shrug:
That has been my experience 100% of the time (i think they were the Answer brand). I wish i could use those because the digis are expensive :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

Hmmm I didn't know you could get digital OPKs. Are they expensive?


----------



## Guppy051708

They are a bit more expensive than the original type but i cant say as i dont know what you consider expensive

https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Easy-Digital-Ovulation-Test-Pack/dp/B000KLT1YU

You could probably spend less but you wouldnt get as many.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I'm guessing it's fairly normal to have somewhat irregular cycles after giving birth/while breastfeeding but it sure can be frustrating!! AF got me this morning resulting in a 32 day cycle. Last month was 27 days. I was always spot on 28 days before getting pregnant (both on and off the pill) so this is still weird for me. On to month 3 of TTC!!


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> They are a bit more expensive than the original type but i cant say as i dont know what you consider expensive
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Clearblue-Easy-Digital-Ovulation-Test-Pack/dp/B000KLT1YU
> 
> You could probably spend less but you wouldnt get as many.

I've done a search and in the UK they cost £2 per stick (about $3.50) which is quite expensive. 

But I would be willing to make the investment.

Is it necessary to buy the digital OPKs if you are planning to use the CBFM?


----------



## crossroads

lucy_lu10 said:


> I'm guessing it's fairly normal to have somewhat irregular cycles after giving birth/while breastfeeding but it sure can be frustrating!! AF got me this morning resulting in a 32 day cycle. Last month was 27 days. I was always spot on 28 days before getting pregnant (both on and off the pill) so this is still weird for me. On to month 3 of TTC!!

:hugs: sorry about the witch :( Do you have a TTC journal? Are you charting? x


----------



## sun

Crossroads - No need to buy the OPKs if you're using the CBFM! I don't know anyone who uses them both. I have never used the CBFM though.

Guppy - I am so glad the cheap OPKs work for me as I would go through soooo much money with the digital ones! Also I like that they fade in so I get a chance to get lots of BD in before it registers positive. xx I just buy them in 10-packs from my local baby shoppe for $6.00, whereas the digital OPKs here are soooooo expensive as is the CBFM.


----------



## Guppy051708

im not sure about needing the digis for the CBFM crossroads as ive never used a CBFM :shrug:

Sun, i totally wish they worked for me! Because i am like a mad woman whilst TTC! :haha: I look for all of the signs and that includes fade ins! :blush: We just :sex: every single day and that worked well enough for us (though i know some men can't do that so in that case using the regular kind would be more helpful as to know when to :sex: :thumbup:)


----------



## sun

lucy_lu10 said:


> I'm guessing it's fairly normal to have somewhat irregular cycles after giving birth/while breastfeeding but it sure can be frustrating!! AF got me this morning resulting in a 32 day cycle. Last month was 27 days. I was always spot on 28 days before getting pregnant (both on and off the pill) so this is still weird for me. On to month 3 of TTC!!

Totally normal to have weird cycles!! Mine are consistent now, except I OV way too late for the length of my cycle. (Used to OV a week earlier and have a longer cycle overall) 

Also I'm surprised how many of you have wee little babies and TTC. It took forever for me to get AF back! We wanted to TTC last April, but AF stayed away until October so our TTC asap plans were out! :wacko: 

How long did it take you all to get AF back?


----------



## Guppy051708

I got mine back at 4 months PP but i have chronic low milk supply and possibly bc and hyperthyroid so i never got a full supply to begin with (despite taking all measures humanly possible). So that could be why i got it back so much sooner, but i did BF as much as my body would allow-about 1 oz per day. then the rest we obviously had to supplement with formula (baby lost 8% of his weight by 2 days old :()


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> im not sure about needing the digis for the CBFM crossroads as ive never used a CBFM :shrug:
> 
> Sun, i totally wish they worked for me! Because i am like a mad woman whilst TTC! :haha: I look for all of the signs and that includes fade ins! :blush: We just :sex: every single day and that worked well enough for us (though i know some men can't do that so in that case using the regular kind would be more helpful as to know when to :sex: :thumbup:)

HAHA - We also BD every day. I actually BD every day from the start of ewcm until it goes away - my chart has been a tad embarrassing a few months :blush: I am also a mad TTCer, but I try and keep the extra obsessive parts in my journal and away from other non-poasaholics! :haha:


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> I got mine back at 4 months PP but i have chronic low milk supply and possibly bc and hyperthyroid so i never got a full supply to begin with (despite taking all measures humanly possible). So that could be why i got it back so much sooner, but i did BF as much as my body would allow-about 1 oz per day. then the rest we obviously had to supplement with formula (baby lost 8% of his weight by 2 days old :()

I got my period at 6 weeks PP! I've always been worried about my milk supply (particularly in my left breast). Do you think they are related?

Amy hasn't lost weight (apart from when she was sick) but her weight gain has always been very slow and on the 2nd centile.


----------



## sun

Wow I got mine back at 11 months PP! This would have been great except we wanted to TTC so much in that time. Bun was born early so he had some feeding issues initially - getting BF established was an achievement! I also had a problem with low supply, but mine was because my weight kept dropping too much. Whenever it would get too low my supply would suffer, so I was eating a huge amount and taking supplements and meal replacements in addition to my regular food. I also took fenugreek for 8 months. 
I only BF 2-3x/day now though so don't have that problem - weight gain is suddenly a breeze lol.

Edit: Bun was a slow gainer too, but is a giant now!!


----------



## lucy_lu10

I got AF back at 7 months pp and DH and I just started trying last month at 11 months pp for #2. I still nurse my 1 yr old a lot; he would live off my boobs if I let him! haha


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, the fact that I am BFing is an accomplishment in and of itself(when baby allows, he has been on a boobie strick for about a month now, with teething so im sorta thinking he is weaning himself) but anyways, i think 99% of woman would have given up if they were in my shoes. Thats why it bothers me to no end when ppl try to "help" :blush: I knwo they mean well, but its like _hello Ive been doing this for nearly 6 months now_ :dohh: haha. yeah, i did the fenugreek, the blessed thistle, the mothers milk tea, the beer, the yeast foods, the water, the pumping around the clock, the nursing around the clock, meeting with lactation 3x per week for 4 weeks straight, the SNS, and the Domperidone- nothing worked. Got my prolactin levels checked and they were that of a non-lactating woman.

Isaiah lost so much weight initially (luckily we figured this out around the end of week one- before it got to be too long). He only had 1 dirty diaper for the first 4-5 days of his life! :shock: he was near dehyrdation for sure and i am so glad i gave him water (which i knw docs are against) but if i wouldnt have he def. would have ended up in the ER :sad1: but then when the nurse helped us figure it out, and we gave him formula, it was like the difference between night and day! Thank God!

crossroads, i wouldn't worry about it if she is fine and content :flower:


----------



## sun

Wow Guppy - what an ordeal!! :shock: Amazing you kept going! :hugs:

You mentioned the brewers years - totally forgot about the yeast/oat cookies I ate religiously for 2 months! :haha: OMG how could I forget that taste??


----------



## Kelly9

I got my AF back at exactly three months pp with exclusive bf'ing but they've been a little irregular, first one I had an lp of 4 days second was a 10 day lp then a 13 day lp then back down to an 8 day lp (which I blame the motilium for) I got super sick over new years and lost my milk supply so started taking motilium (ie domperidone) to get it back and it's worked but it messes my temps up and will make your period irregular so I am on cycle 4 of ttc right now but I don't expect it to work out at all.


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies :)
Cant remember who asked now (sorry!), but I have still not had af return and I will be 9 months pp at the end of the week.
xx


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm still waiting for AF too Mork!!!

I really thought I ovulated a couple weeks ago but nope :nope: If I had then AF surely would have been here by now. I had ewcm and everything!


----------



## crossroads

Amy's started waking in the night for feeds again :( Last night she woke at 1am and 3am. First we tried putting her dummy back in a few times, then we tried offering water in a sippy cup. Finally I had to give in and give her the breast :(

This is going to prevent me from ovulating isn't it? :cry:

It's looking like I'm going to have to give up breastfeeding :(

I would try water in a bottle instead of a sippy, but Amy has suffered from nipple confusion in the past whereby she became lazy at the breast when she had bottles regularly.

HELP!


----------



## lucy_x

crossroads said:


> Amy's started waking in the night for feeds again :( Last night she woke at 1am and 3am. First we tried putting her dummy back in a few times, then we tried offering water in a sippy cup. Finally I had to give in and give her the breast :(
> 
> This is going to prevent me from ovulating isn't it? :cry:
> 
> It's looking like I'm going to have to give up breastfeeding :(
> 
> I would try water in a bottle instead of a sippy, but Amy has suffered from nipple confusion in the past whereby she became lazy at the breast when she had bottles regularly.
> 
> HELP!

Dont give up just yet!
It may be a growth spurt, Try and ride it out and see how long it last
see this thread :https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/349361-7-month-growth-spurt.html

It seems pretty common to have a growth spurt at 7 months according to google :lol: And Amari has started wanting more milk feeds in the night too now :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler has started wanting up to 4 feeds a night again he is just over 6 months so I am thinking growth spurt. What did you get on your opk yesterday? Did it go positive? 

I wouldn't worry about it now, one night is not going to make much of a difference in the scheme of things.


----------



## sun

crossroads said:


> Amy's started waking in the night for feeds again :( Last night she woke at 1am and 3am. First we tried putting her dummy back in a few times, then we tried offering water in a sippy cup. Finally I had to give in and give her the breast :(
> 
> This is going to prevent me from ovulating isn't it? :cry:
> 
> It's looking like I'm going to have to give up breastfeeding :(
> 
> I would try water in a bottle instead of a sippy, but Amy has suffered from nipple confusion in the past whereby she became lazy at the breast when she had bottles regularly.
> 
> HELP!

I wouldn't worry about it tbh. Bun still wakes at night for feeds and I have OV every month. xx

Bun will go through phases of waking at night - definitely during growth spurts, sometimes when teething, and he wants boob all night right now as he has a terrible cold :(


----------



## QueSeraSera

sun said:


> Bun will go through phases of waking at night - definitely during growth spurts, sometimes when teething, and he wants boob all night right now as he has a terrible cold :(

ahh! audrey woke 6 times last night! she hasnt woken more than twice in a single night since she was 8 weeks old! i am guessing this must be a growth spurt...or maybe teething. not sure which, but she doesnt seem to be hungry when she wakes...more like i am just a big old human paci for her lately. soooooo sleepy today! i had forgotten about the exhaustion that comes with all those nighttime wakings! lol.


----------



## Kelly9

Shannon i'd say teething then!


----------



## Guppy051708

Consider yourselves lucky!
When isaiah started teething he went on a boobie strike and hasn't wanted to go back :(


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> Shannon i'd say teething then!

Eeek! That was my initial thought, but think I was in denial! Ooooh the horror stories Ive heard about teething! :-/



Guppy051708 said:


> Consider yourselves lucky!
> When isaiah started teething he went on a boobie strike and hasn't wanted to go back :(

Audrey doesnt want to eat so much as she wants to latch, take a couple sucks, and then just lay there and hang out. She is actually not wanting to eat by nursing much lately, she just wants comfort I think. Shes been getting a lot of feeds by bottle lately.


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah, well thats good she still wants to be latched though, then you have a better shot at keeping your supply! I am *almost* completely dried up now...not that i had much to begin with :dohh: ...even when i would offer him the boob it make him even more angry :(
It does sound like a teething thing though! Z had 2 teeth the day after he turned 5 months (and he is working on a third now :shock:)


----------



## QueSeraSera

im more scared for my chances of continuing BFing when she does get teeth...i think she will still want to nurse, but shes a biter already! just for the fun of it she will clamp down while latched on and...omg...it hurts! that little girl has some strong jaw muscles! :-/

i keep thinking the teeth are coming and she even had a little edge of one pop through about a month ago, but it seems to have gone back into the gums. nothing since then. the way she gnaws on her hand lately though, i fully expect to wake up one morning to find she has loads of them popped through! :)


----------



## Melissa_M

don't give up hope of ovulating crossroads!!! You're only at CD 14 or 15 (can't remember!) anyway :hugs: I'm sure you'll still ovulate despite the two night feedings


----------



## Melissa_M

I am soooo terrified of Alia getting teeth! My nipples hurt just thinking about it :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: it hurts! I wont lie lol. But he never bit me...its just he stayed latched....and thats ouchie when he pulls off! lol


----------



## Kelly9

teeth scare me to! I hope Skyler doesn't get them till he's 10 months, if he held off that long I'd wean him around then. Sometime after my seattle trip since bf'ing is super easy I'd rather not have to bring formula when I travel.


----------



## lucy_lu10

My son Jack (12 months) still wakes up 1-2 times a night to nurse and that hasn't affected my cycles at all; they've just been consistently longer than before I got pregnant, averaging 31 days. I assume I'm ovulating as I think that goes hand in hand with having a period??

As for the teething, Jack bit me once when he had several teeth and I bit him back on his arm (hard enough that he cried for a second but gentle enough that it barely left a mark....I think he was more shocked than anything). It sounds mean but he has never ever bitten me since! I've heard several people say this works. He can even be laughing while he's nursing and be holding my nipple in his teeth but he'll never clamp down, I love it!! haha


----------



## sun

You don't necessarily OV even if you have a period! Even normal healthy people will have a anovulatory month here and there and it isn't a problem. The vast majority of people who have their period are OV though. xx 

Also we went though a phase about 3 weeks ago of Bun biting me. Like all his strength drawing blood biting :( But we got through it and all is well again. It didn't coincide with teething though, as he has had 6 teeth since his 1st birthday. Don't really know what it was tbh! 
But I just would say "no biting" firmly and stop the feed immediately. He got the idea!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yeah going off what sun said, just because you get AF doesn't mean you ovulated. BUT if you ovulated you will get AF (I think the _majority_ of ppl Ov. who get the :witch: but certainly not everyone.


----------



## crossroads

sun said:


> You don't necessarily OV even if you have a period! Even normal healthy people will have a anovulatory month here and there and it isn't a problem. *The vast majority of people who have their period are OV though.* xx
> 
> Also we went though a phase about 3 weeks ago of Bun biting me. Like all his strength drawing blood biting :( But we got through it and all is well again. It didn't coincide with teething though, as he has had 6 teeth since his 1st birthday. Don't really know what it was tbh!
> But I just would say "no biting" firmly and stop the feed immediately. He got the idea!

Does that count equally for breastfeeders?


----------



## crossroads

Ladies have you seen this? :D

*Lactation and Increased Conception of Twins*

Twinning in general and identical twinning in particular are more likely to occur in mothers who are lactating at the time of conception.

Latest studies by Dr. Gary Steinman indicate a much higher rate of twin births to lactating mothers: 12.4% versus 1.1% in the non-lactating population. Dr. Steinman analyzed the effects of breastfeeding on twinning frequency in cases of pregnancies conceived during lactation. La Leche League participated in collecting data on mothers who experienced fertility while breast feeding and became pregnant.

Two key factors influencing identical twinning include ovulation induction and calcium channel blockers. In his research, Dr. Steinmann concluded that increased twinning is due to both temporary overshoot of FSH with recent resumption of menstruation and also to the significantly lower serum calcium levels in lactating women. 

https://www.loveyourbaby.com/fertility-while-breast-feeding.html


----------



## Guppy051708

^ I bet it's true! it would make sense! It's just like the very first cycle off BCP you are super fertile, and the same with a MC.
And actually, my friend who is EBFing, got pregnant 3 months PP. She just found out yesterday that she's having twins!


----------



## Guppy051708

Any girls with teething or soon-to-be-teething babies (which i think is practically all of us!) you maybe interested in today's babysteals deal of the day!

https://babysteals.com/


----------



## ThatGirl

yay lil mans decided to take a bottle so now bfing and ffing


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> teeth scare me to! I hope Skyler doesn't get them till he's 10 months, if he held off that long I'd wean him around then. Sometime after my seattle trip since bf'ing is super easy I'd rather not have to bring formula when I travel.

hehe. im thinking it would be nice to have a few more months without teeth too! im taking audrey on vacation in march for two weeks and she will need some formula this time...booo! last time when we went on vacation for 3 weeks when she was 8 weeks old we hadnt started combi feeding yet, and it was so nice and convenient! lol. plus this time its just me taking her, so it should really be interesting trying to manage the travel and everything on my own :-/ eeek!


----------



## crossroads

ThatGirl said:


> yay lil mans decided to take a bottle so now bfing and ffing

That'll really help with TTC


----------



## Kelly9

Yikes STeph! SHe's gonna be busy!!! I think I'd cry if i was told I was having twins. But i can believe it to.

Most women who get a period Ovulate. If you want to know for sure, temp for a few months. I haven't had an anovulatory cycle since I started temping. I just have regularly longer cycles coming in at about 35 days which sucks. They're even longer with bf'ing. 

I'll be bf'ing at least until end of may cause of our trip so he might get formula for 2 months if I decide to stop bf'ing after then. I am going home in July but he'll be almost a year so I think I'll switch to cows milk then which will be simple enough. I also give him his purees cold to get him used to cold food that way we won't have to warm the milk up. I can't wait till he's eating what we're eating.

Steph do the baby steals ship to canada? or is it us only? I have a teething necklace but some of those ones are pretty! I like the "light" one.


----------



## Melissa_M

crossroads I think you're confused about BFing and ovulation.....it can prevent ovulation occuring in the first place, but then once you ovulate and you're getting regular periods, I don't think BFing really effects it all that much anymore. It might delay it a few days and make your cycles longer, but since you're getting regular periods I would put money on it that you're ovulating!!!

ALIA IS GETTING HER FIRST TOOTH :shock: omg I really spoke too soon. Today she definitely has a tooth poking through...I can feel it, I can see it, and I tapped a spoon on it and I can hear it...EEK I'm scared this might be the end of BFing if she bites me!


----------



## sun

Melissa - Don't worry about teething and BF! Bun has had teeth since he was a year and we only went through a biting phase a couple weeks back. But now he knows not to bite. It was around the same time as he was biting our fingers too, so we stayed consistent with it. I think it is only natural since they are biting everything, they don't know that boobs are a no-bite zone. But saying firmly "no biting!" and stopping the feed immediately teaches them not to bite really fast! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa, i was never bit by Z, so maybe it will be the same for you ;)...its just he likes to pull off while latched...that hurt, but no biting :thumbup:

Tiffany, i know! I would probably cry more haha. But that is coming from the same girl that said she wants to outbeat the Duggars! lol
As for babysteals shipping to Canada, here is a link (look under shipping). Apparently they will ship :D
https://www.babysteals.com/faq.php


----------



## lucy_lu10

Increased chance of twins hey? Yikes!! haha I would have loved twins for my first pregnancy since there was no comparison but after looking after 1, I couldn't imagine 2 at the same time!!


----------



## Guppy051708

haha thats what i was thinking.
If you get twins the first time around, I imagine having only 1 the second time around is a breeze! lol


----------



## QueSeraSera

lucy_lu10 said:


> Increased chance of twins hey? Yikes!! haha I would have loved twins for my first pregnancy since there was no comparison but after looking after 1, I couldn't imagine 2 at the same time!!

haha! i was the same! i thought that having twins would be so fantastic when we were NTNP, but after being pregnant and having one i just cant imagine having 2 at once. and what about carrying two inside of you at once?! i thought my back hurt with one...lol


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure you'll be fine melissa! Just tell her no and take her off and she'll learn fast if she likes boob.


----------



## bky

Lucy has had teeth since 4 months. She's bitten me a few times in a 'hey what does this do?' manner, but now only rarely does it when she's tired and upset and I put her to the boob.


----------



## sun

bky - Just saw you're in Christchurch - hope you guys are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Thanks girls!!! I hope she doesn't bite me :nope: 

Okay, let me know if I'm the only one but is anyone else worried about what other people think about BFing past 6 months. I feel like up to 6 months I've been fully supported for BFing, but I think a lot of people are going to start asking "are you STILL breastfeeding?"...do you know what I mean? I shouldn't care what other people think but I do.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ the thing is, most woman in the states formula feed, so of course once you get to mark where its "okay" according to doctors to stop, of course they judge you on it :dohh: (i knw youre not in the states, but i figure its similar) Anyways, i think ppl who BF dont care, its those who dont or didn't stick with it that seem to have the issue. personally, if it were me i would do it at least for a year if not slightly longer.


----------



## sun

Melissa_M said:


> Thanks girls!!! I hope she doesn't bite me :nope:
> 
> Okay, let me know if I'm the only one but is anyone else worried about what other people think about BFing past 6 months. I feel like up to 6 months I've been fully supported for BFing, but I think a lot of people are going to start asking "are you STILL breastfeeding?"...do you know what I mean? I shouldn't care what other people think but I do.

Not worried as Bun is 15 months :haha:

But seriously where I live I don't know many people who didn't BF (or BF/FF combo) for at least a while. BF for a year is pretty common. My mother does say that exact thing though - Are you STILL BF? But I just ignore it. My LO doesn't BF during the day any more, so it's just at night before bed and if he wakes over the night. So most people don't really know he is still BF actually. I am hoping to go to 2, but he is showing signs of self weaning, so we'll see. I feel like 6 months is still so young to be harassed about BF - no one would ask if you were still giving formula at 6 months! :shrug:


----------



## lucy_lu10

My 12 month old is still an avid nurser and shows no signs of stopping whatsoever! Not a single person has questioned me BF; I actually get lots of people saying they wish they could have breastfed longer than they did. :) I also live in an area that is very supportive of breastfeeding though and no one seems to even bat an eyelid.


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> crossroads I think you're confused about BFing and ovulation.....it can prevent ovulation occuring in the first place, but then once you ovulate and you're getting regular periods, I don't think BFing really effects it all that much anymore. It might delay it a few days and make your cycles longer, but since you're getting regular periods I would put money on it that you're ovulating!!!

oooh that would be awesome! :happydance:

Although I'm on CD17 and no ovulation so far :cry:

I thought the hormones required for ovulation have to rise above a certain level, and the act of suckling (particularly at night) can prevent the hormones rising? :shrug:

Exciting news about the tooth! I'm sure she won't bite you :thumbup:


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> Thanks girls!!! I hope she doesn't bite me :nope:
> 
> Okay, let me know if I'm the only one but is anyone else worried about what other people think about BFing past 6 months. I feel like up to 6 months I've been fully supported for BFing, but I think a lot of people are going to start asking "are you STILL breastfeeding?"...do you know what I mean? I shouldn't care what other people think but I do.

You know 'the bully' I speak about in my journal? She regularly says to me: "I think you should give up breastfeeding. Amy is too old now". 

But no one else has said anything other than praise :thumbup:


----------



## QueSeraSera

did you guys see the craziness that went down in baby club yesterday about when is too old to breastfeed in public? i didnt get involved because it was like a war over there, but i kind of agreed with some of the people who were saying it was sad that some people thought 6 months was to old to breastfeed in public. i still do it whenever Audrey is hungry and i have any milk...and i plan to until either she self weens or i dry up completely. breastfeeding isnt common in either me or DHs family though, so there have been some comments of surprise that were still at it. i think its because a lot of women stop after going to work because it gets too hard. also, the women in our families that did BF, only made it a couple weeks at it. so i think they are just surprised. 

living in hawaii there are a lot of japanese tourists around and they are a very modest sort of culture. i have definitely gotten looks from people when i feed her in public, but i just dont really care. i guess its no different than that kid walking down the street with chains hanging off their pants, studs all over their face, and a spiked hot pink mohawk...i mean, i think they look ridiculous, but to each his own right? im sure some people think im ridiculous based on their upbringing/personal beliefs...but it makes me and audrey happy, so thats all that matters :)


----------



## Kelly9

I have been praised for bf'ing as long as I have so far. No one has said anything to me about him being to old. That being said the 3 and 4 years olds that get bf'ed surprise me, I wouldn't tell them not to do it but in our society it's not common and so it seems strange to me. I am happy to go to a year but I would like to stop sometime after then or at that point. I think the latest I would go would be 14 months. So weaning at 12 and completely done at 14. But I think we'll be doing cows milk at 11 months and completely stopping bf'ing at 12. Skyler is already self weaning! It's a challenge to get him to take his required amount of bm in a day he just loves his solids. So I find I have to pump after each feed or in between to alleviate my swollen boobies.


----------



## QueSeraSera

we gave audrey oatmeal for the first time last night and she thought it was AWESOME! so i am thinking she will soon be going through the same thing that skyler is...preferring the more filling things over the milk. i am hoping though, that since we will be replacing some bottles with oatmeal now, maybe i will be able to produce more of what she needs and we wont have to supplement as much! :D


----------



## crossroads

Do you have a link to the thread? x


----------



## QueSeraSera

this is the thread:
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/544317-old-too-old-breastfeed-public.html

theres a note at the top of baby club about it too, apparently some ladies got in trouble over the things they said in there. a very touchy subject really...the whole breastfeeding in public thing.


----------



## Kelly9

Are you giving her just normal people oatmeal? I give Skyler the oat cereal instead of the rice, he's not a fan of rice cereal.


----------



## Melissa_M

QueSeraSera said:


> this is the thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/544317-old-too-old-breastfeed-public.html
> 
> theres a note at the top of baby club about it too, apparently some ladies got in trouble over the things they said in there. a very touchy subject really...the whole breastfeeding in public thing.


Wow. Things can really get heated in this forum!!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> Are you giving her just normal people oatmeal? I give Skyler the oat cereal instead of the rice, he's not a fan of rice cereal.

I think it might be "Oatmeal" cereal. Its the Gerberr brand. The "Oatmeal" said it was for "Supported Sitters" and the Rice cereal said it was for "Sitters" so we went with the Oatmeal because she cant quite sit on her own yet. 



Melissa_M said:


> QueSeraSera said:
> 
> 
> this is the thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/544317-old-too-old-breastfeed-public.html
> 
> theres a note at the top of baby club about it too, apparently some ladies got in trouble over the things they said in there. a very touchy subject really...the whole breastfeeding in public thing.
> 
> 
> Wow. Things can really get heated in this forum!!!Click to expand...

yea! it was pure craziness in there! lol


----------



## crossroads

QueSeraSera said:


> this is the thread:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/544317-old-too-old-breastfeed-public.html
> 
> theres a note at the top of baby club about it too, apparently some ladies got in trouble over the things they said in there. a very touchy subject really...the whole breastfeeding in public thing.

Thanks for the link :thumbup:

Just had a good read. 

I can't help but think a lot of the anti-NIP people fall into one of the following groups:

1. Never breastfed. Or
2. Breastfed but give up earlier than hoped so feels guilty.

Personally I'm proud to BF in public. I was in a very busy shopping mall pub on Saturday lunch time and I breastfed Amy. A couple on the table across from me started to have a breastfeeding conversation. I was pleased to get breastfeeding in the public domain. We BFing mothers need to be visable!


----------



## sun

I don't think I'll read that BF in public link - I know how threads like that go down. They don't always, but if you get two (or more) opinionated people who are at opposite sides of the issue it always starts a huge argument. It is weird though, BF seems to be a much bigger deal in some places than others. Here no one has ever thought it weird that I still BF, but apparently lots of people elsewhere get disapproving looks as early as 6 months! 

Kelly9 - Were you asking everyone about the oatmeal, or someone specific?? I just gave Bun regular rolled oats since we started weaning. Just ignore me though if you were asking someone else! :haha:

Hope you're all doing well today!! :hugs: Yay Friday!


----------



## Melissa_M

^^don't read that thread because that's exactly what happened!!!

I don't think there's anything wrong with BFing in public but I also don't give a shit that other people have a problem with it! I thought some of the girls in that thread were far too sensitive about some of the comments. I can't BF Alia in public anymore because she gets distracted sooo easily, so she would be constantly pulling off and exposing me (and when she does that my milk usually squirts a foot or so :rofl:). But I used to and I didn't care if anybody was giving me weird looks or anything. 

I remember a couple months ago I was feeding Alia in a sushi restaurant and I had her completely covered up and there was a young couple (like teens) at the table beside us and the girl was just STARING! Like obviously staring....it was uncomfortable. She didn't look weirded out, just curious, but I really wanted to say something...it was awkward!


----------



## QueSeraSera

i totally agree that some of the ladies on that thread got carried away and overly sensitive about some of the things. thats exactly why i didnt post on there..didnt want to be caught in the crosswire! i usually really the explosive threads, but dont comment onthem. lol. i personally think that people should be able to breastfeed in public without be made to feel bad or awkward, but there are just some people that are uncomfortable with it and thats never going to change. a lot of my family is that way just because they werent raised around it. 

too funny about Alia being too distracted because that is exactly how audrey is lately! she hears so much going on and she wants to see, but the over is blocking her view. she totally exposed me the other day...just grabbed the cover and pulled it back before i could stop her. haha...ooops!


----------



## Melissa_M

ya the last time I BF her in public she was grabbing at the cover and waving her hand out of the top...I was laughing the whole time.
I think that once our kids are having kids BFing will be a lot more accepted. I just think a lot of older generations don't associate breasts with food for baby. They think of them more as a sexual thing.


----------



## crossroads

Can anyone charting answer the following 2 questions:

Do you manage to take your temp at the same time every day?
Do you get the required 6 hours block of sleep before temping?

If you answered 'no' to any of the above, can you tell me what you do to get around it?

THANK YOU


----------



## sun

I take my temp at around the same time every day - between 6am and 7am. I take it as soon as I wake up which always falls in that time frame. I will usually nap until 8am after I take my temp, but take it earlier right when I wake up. I have never gotten 6 hours before I took my temp - I just take it after the longest block of sleep I have (usually 3-4h). If I wait and take it at 8am or later my temps are wayyyyy higher. And earlier I can't guarantee I will actually wake up at around the same time. But OH gets up at 6:00 so I usually wake up - quickly take my temp - and go back to sleep! 

I had to figure out what time was most consistent for me though. And even without the consistent block of sleep, FF has always found my OV date! xx


----------



## Kelly9

I was told as long as you get 4 hours of sleep you're good. I take mine around 5-6 am when I usually get 4 or more hours of sleep, if I don't I just flag it on my chart. Seems to work for me.

I tell people who have a problem with bf'ing in public "you don't like it put a blanket over your head" I won't read the forum cause I'll get mad.

We use oat cereal from heinz I think they have starter cereal for under 6 months which is a green package, then 6 month oat cereal with fruit in blue packaging and then 8 month in red packaging. We're using the under 6 and 6 month cereal and I just bought some 8 month stuff (which is suppose to be lumpier) to get Skyler used to lumps. He's having an issue with lumpier foods so we're introducing them slowly. Thats why I asked. I was wondering if you used the baby cereal oatmeal stuff or regular rolled oats. Anyone was free to comment. I wanted to know in case the oatmeal you used was different from mine so I could try something new with Skyler.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Actually never mind my response as I wasn't thinking - we did BLW so that's why we used regular oats! My good friends LO took a long time to get used to lumps, but they went slow and followed his lead. He's 17 months now and eats everything and anything he can get his hands on!! :haha:


----------



## gina8177

Wow a lot has sure happened since I was on, lol.

Twins - that would be a little crazy!!!

BF past 6 months - Kaiden is almost 8 months and still not really taking solids. So far no one has said anything but I plan to BF until he self weans, even if that's not until he's a few years older. So I fully expect to get comments eventually.

BF in public - I didn't read it as I figured that was probably best :)

Temping - I honestly am not sure why I bother. I never take at the same time, just whenever Kaiden wakes me for the third time. I also never get 4 hours of sleep before either. Kaiden eats 4-6 times at night still so I am lucky to get 2 hours of straight sleep.

I'm on CD 43, so I assumed I haven't ovulated yet. I was pretty sure I had fertile CM a few days ago but now I'm not sure. I guess we'll wait and see. I assume that I will eventually ovulate. It's not possible to get AF and have it go away again is it?


----------



## crossroads

What is going on with my body? :cry:

Gina do you have a link to your charts?


----------



## Melissa_M

Gina I'm not sure - I thought once you got AF it was back for good :shrug: (well until you get preg again that is :winkwink:)

I don't think there's any way I will BF past 1 year, and I'll probably stop if I get pregnant. My friend had a m/c because she was still BFing her son every two hours while pregnant....there's no way I would even risk that! As for stopping at a year - I can then wean Alia onto cow's milk instead of formula and I can finally have my body back to myself!!


----------



## Guppy051708

gina8177 said:


> It's not possible to get AF and have it go away again is it?




Melissa_M said:


> Gina I'm not sure - I thought once you got AF it was back for good :shrug: (well until you get preg again that is :winkwink:)

I was under the impression that if you're BFing anything is possible. [that would include having irregular cycles] Just as your length of a cycle, what CD you're on when you Ov. and your LP changes, one would think that cycles could remain inconsistent even if you did get them back :shrug: I think giving birth and BFing is comparable to coming off the BCP...you know you might have an AF there...and then one here, but it may not be regular for some time. :shrug: I am certainly no doctor though :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I am not sure, but I would guess it could go away, I fully expect my cycle to be even more delayed this month cause I am taking motilium. I'll be starting my opks tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Guppy051708

Ugh...this is the latest i have EVER ovulated in the 12 months I have charted....tomorrow is CD 21..usually it's on CD 20 (actually besides this cycle, I have Ov.ed on CD 20 100% of the time)...stupid thyroid :sad1:



....of course, i am assuming its from my thyroid being low...but then again last cycle was on CD 20 and that cycle i was in the hyper (high) state :shrug: I dont get it...and i havent BFed for about a month now...Z is still on a boobie strike...im guessing he weaned himself :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

How do you know you're not ovulating???


----------



## Guppy051708

still loads of EWCM.
I could be right now, but when you arn't temping you're supposed to mark it after it dries up...its no where near being dryed...maybe tomorrow :shrug:
Other than that, i guess i dont have OPKs or temps to go off of. Normally i would be dry by now...but oh well. guess it doesn't matter anyways.
I think im just a little nervous about it because ovulating on CD 21 or later is considered "late ovulation" (I was pushing it ov.ing on CD 20)....at least i'll have something to tell the PCOS doc i suppose


----------



## sun

I get ewcm for about 7-10 days total. It's usually gone the day after I OV! xx
Could you take an OPK for the next few days to see? If I still have ewcm I usually haven't OV yet, but people can have spurts of ewcm before AF too.


----------



## Kelly9

Does it matter if it's late ovulation? I normally ovulated on cd19 most cycles but since bf'ing it's been around cd 21-27. I am really eager to see when I ovulate this cycle, can't wait to start opks tomorrow.


----------



## Guppy051708

Usually they call it "late ovulation" (aka: CD 21 or later) to dignose things like PCOS. Apparently the egg is of less quality the later (later as in 21 CD or after) it is released. 
I think its different though since your BFing (meaning they wouldn't consider you having PCOS since your Ov. days are different due to drugs/BFing) :thumbup:

I get a lot of EWCM prior too. Its gross actually :sick: lol
I dont *technically* dry up, but to me sticky/creamy is dry (just because i always have soo much CM throughout my entire cycle) <---which is another characteristic of PCOS

here is a link to my chart. I think you can only see two of my cycles because im not currently a paying member.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/289220


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I know I don't have pcos, I have no issues with my cycle except it's a few days longer then most. I also have no symptoms and my hormone levels were perfect!


----------



## sun

I used to OV early (like CD10-12) and since Bun I OV CD17 or later - so annoying since my cycles are now shorter as well! :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiff, we should put everyone's chart on the intro message (sorta like in the chart stalkers group)


----------



## Kelly9

I would need all the links, could people pm them to me?


----------



## Melissa_M

I wouldn't worry about it steph. I would love to be ovulating at all right now!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Have you tested in a while Melissa?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ True :blush: (@ Melissa)

Maybe you will :D


----------



## Melissa_M

I tested today actually....BFN. And I'm nowhere near ovulating because I haven't had any fertile cm at all. I thought a had a bit a few weeks ago, but must not have been ov or I would def. have AF or a +ve test by now!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope my cycle stays away for a good long time after i have my next baby!


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiff, are you just going for 2 kiddies then?


----------



## Kelly9

Nope i want three but I want a bigger gap for the last like maybe 3 years so if I don't get AF back for a while it won't be an issue, we'll just ntnp until we ttc again.


----------



## Guppy051708

oic. Good plan :D


----------



## Guppy051708

This is rediculous, but in hopes and faith of having a girl we have decided on a name already :blush: lol the _goal_ is to keep the name secret...i hope i dont blab hahaha but we can give initials...now i just need to get knocked up! with a girl! :haha:


----------



## gina8177

Here's my chart, it's all over the place, lol.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/gina8177


----------



## Kelly9

We had our girl name decided before we found out we were having a boy in hopes it would be a girl, look how that turned out! lol so we're keeping our girl name for WHEN we have a girl and it will stay a secret to, we might share the middle name when we decide between the two names we have chosen as possibilities for it.


----------



## Guppy051708

I just hope no one chooses our girl name!
I feel like i need to say it because i dont want someone using it but at the same time its rare...so maybe that wouldn't happen ?


----------



## Kelly9

What are the initials?


----------



## Guppy051708

MNK
The middle name isn't rare, but the first name...there arn't too many ppl out there with it.
What are the initials for the name you have picked?


----------



## Kelly9

Not to be unfair but I don't want to share the initials till I know I am preggers with a girl, I"m afraid of jinxing myself but ours don't match yours so we won't take your name.


----------



## Guppy051708

haha. okay thanks :D


----------



## Kelly9

I may tell my bnb girls this time around our name choices before but I make no promises. We won't tell friends and family though.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yeah i was thinking about doing that too....of course i would have to lie to dh :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I would tell chris I was telling my bnb girls.


----------



## Guppy051708

I just realized that i was on CD 21 yesterday :dohh:
I think I ov. sometime early this morning. But will check later. 
Anyone on CD 22 today? Or expecting AF around the 9th of March?

Can one get preggo from pre-ejaculation? 
TMI, but we raw dogged it haha:) for a little while before putting a condom on...i actually thought he was going for it...guess not :dohh:


----------



## crossroads

gina8177 said:


> Here's my chart, it's all over the place, lol.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/gina8177

Gina it looks like mine :( :hugs:

Check out my journal later today. I'm posting up some very interesting information which explains the following:

1. Why the charts of breastfeeding women often look like this.
2. Why we're bleeding regularly but NOT appearing to ovulate (surely mensuation follows ovulation right?)

I'm going out now but when I get back this afternoon I'll be posting pages from my book which cover this topic.

Anyone else breastfeeding and TTC would also be interested.


----------



## sun

Interesting! My charts tend to be all over the place until just before OV, then the temp drops and rises after OV and says up until AF. I have OV every month though (pos OPK + temp rise) but my cycles are too short to support a pregnancy. My LP is only 6-8 days. :(

But I have also been BF for much longer than some of you ladies. I didn't even have AF back until Bun was 11 months so that could make a huge difference! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Yup, I ovulated sometime between midnight and 10am.
So CD 22...so odd...thats never happened before...oh well...
so...i probably shouldn't be TTC ...but i want to be...hmm......


on another note, it has been almost a month since Isaiah has taken to the breast...even though i try he just wont take it....so i guess he is over it...guess im no longer BFing...one month is a long time for a "Strike"...he must have weaned himself. Well at least that was an easy way to do it...just wish it would have lasted longer!


----------



## Melissa_M

:hugs: You made it pretty far for someone with such a low milk supply! I don't think I would have been able to keep it up that long.


----------



## Guppy051708

thanks hun! :flower:
I am just gonna think of the positives to not BFing anymore and focus on getting that dang thyroid in order!

...I sorta want to go to my doc and tell them to put me on synthetic hormone until my levels are normal because i do want to TTC right now...i didn't think I would but I really want to now...Its just i feel like im gonna be judged because i am only (*almost*) 6 months PP and so young....dont know what to do :shrug: dont want to be judged but im not even getting bloodwork until the end of May...and even then if it hasn't regulated and they do give me the synthetic thyroid hormone, i will still have to wait another 3 months to get levels checked....advice? be honest. :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

do whatever you feel is best for you and your family! don't let anyone make you feel bad for wanting to TTC #2


----------



## crossroads

I've posted the information about charting and breastfeeding if anyones interested:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-16.html#post9394000


----------



## JellyBeann

Heya all, can I join, I am BF my DS of 13 months, and, hoping to concieve #2 whilst BF...No AF for me as of yet...so I have no idea when I ovulate lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi Jellybeann :wave:
Welcome :flow:


----------



## crossroads

JellyBeann said:


> Heya all, can I join, I am BF my DS of 13 months, and, hoping to concieve #2 whilst BF...No AF for me as of yet...so I have no idea when I ovulate lol!

Welcome Jelly!

Do you get EWCM? That can be an indication of ovulation. You can also check CP.


----------



## sun

Hi Jellybeann :wave:


----------



## Guppy051708

I started another TTC Journal! 
For anyone who is interested CLICK HERE


----------



## Kelly9

Steph I'm sticking to your one journal hun! SOrry but I have way to many journals to follow as it is! So please forgive me. I also know I am ovulating as I get a positive opk fertile cm and a temp rise.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> Steph I'm sticking to your one journal hun! SOrry but I have way to many journals to follow as it is! So please forgive me. I also know I am ovulating as I get a positive opk fertile cm and a temp rise.

No pressure hun, totally understandable. :flower:


----------



## gina8177

crossroads said:


> I've posted the information about charting and breastfeeding if anyones interested:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-16.html#post9394000

Thanks for the info. It's funny how things can go in so many ways while BFing. Sometimes AF stays away for a long time, some times it comes back regularly and other times it's all over the place.

I am taking the approach that if I am meant to get pregnant soon then things will all work out (plus I'm doing a lot of visualization of ovulation, lol). I feel that things happen for a reason and if I end up not ovulating anymore it's ok. It is just annoying to thing that you're AF is back and then it isn't :wacko: But I definitely don't want to stop BFing Kaiden as extended BFing is important to me.

So hopefully it's meant to be and AF will come back a little more regularly. I think the worst part is not knowing. If I'm not going to ovulate I just wish AF had never returned at all :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Hey JellyBean....no AF yet for me either!


----------



## crossroads

gina8177 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I've posted the information about charting and breastfeeding if anyones interested:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...-ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-16.html#post9394000
> 
> Thanks for the info. It's funny how things can go in so many ways while BFing. Sometimes AF stays away for a long time, some times it comes back regularly and other times it's all over the place.
> 
> I am taking the approach that if I am meant to get pregnant soon then things will all work out (plus I'm doing a lot of visualization of ovulation, lol). I feel that things happen for a reason and if I end up not ovulating anymore it's ok. It is just annoying to thing that you're AF is back and then it isn't :wacko: But I definitely don't want to stop BFing Kaiden as extended BFing is important to me.
> 
> So hopefully it's meant to be and AF will come back a little more regularly. I think the worst part is not knowing. *If I'm not going to ovulate I just wish AF had never returned at all *Click to expand...

So true!

If the Witch doesn't have her friend "Mrs Ovulation" following her she can piss off! :thumbup:


----------



## madge

Hey girls :flower: Can I join too?! We are NTNP (TTC really!!!). I am exclusively expressing as BF just didn't click for us. I am currently in my 2nd cycle since LO was born and am pretty sure I ovulated this month, as had hideous ovulation type pain mid month. BDing was done around that time, so maybe maybe!! No pressure just letting nature take its course (at the moment!!! I can be a little impatient so we will see how long this lasts!!)


----------



## QueSeraSera

madge said:


> Hey girls :flower: Can I join too?! We are NTNP (TTC really!!!). I am exclusively expressing as BF just didn't click for us. I am currently in my 2nd cycle since LO was born and am pretty sure I ovulated this month, as had hideous ovulation type pain mid month. BDing was done around that time, so maybe maybe!! No pressure just letting nature take its course* (at the moment!!! I can be a little impatient so we will see how long this lasts!!)*

this sounds like my relationship with NTNP! lol. welcome to the thread and baby dust to you! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome I'll add you to the front page! 

I got a nice line on my opk tonight so hoping for a positive in the next 2 days, if I get one that means the motilium might not mess up my cycle all that much! Huzzah! If I have a short lp this cycle to I'll be on to b6 vits.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Are you putting everyones chart up?? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Who ever pm's me their link I will. SUn I added you, I found a few of the easier charts everyone else who wants to be added to the front page chart wise will have to pm me their links please!


----------



## sun

Thanks xx


----------



## Melissa_M

No chart for me, but we are officially NTNP!!! :happydance: 
DH has decided he's not going to "pull-out" anymore haha YAY!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray!


----------



## bky

No chart for me either. Just NTNP. I have feelings like maybe I ovulated sometimes but nothing ever comes of it. No AF (real or fake) either. I'll have a chart in a few months when we start really TTC.


----------



## QueSeraSera

yay for you melissa! baby dust to you! :)


----------



## crossroads

I'm just waiting for my _fake_ AF to arrive :sad2:

So tempted to give up BF. It's taking every ounce of perserverence to keep going.


----------



## Melissa_M

crossroads.....don't give up BFing any sooner than you really want. First, you don't know for sure that you're not ovulating yet...and second, your cycles might still be messed up after stopping BFing. Just don't want you to end up regretting it, because there are a couple moms on here that have quit BFing only to figure out that it was too soon and they ended up having to relactate.


----------



## lucy_lu10

crossroads said:


> I'm just waiting for my _fake_ AF to arrive :sad2:
> 
> So tempted to give up BF. It's taking every ounce of perserverence to keep going.

Don't do it!! lol Your body will resume AF when it's ready. :) BF is not necessarily the only thing keeping it away. My friend breastfed for a while and when she stopped, she still never got her period back. Turns out she had developed a mild form of hypothyroidism from pregnancy (actually very common....I had it during my last trimester but it went away after) and that can keep AF at bay. How old is your LO? I got my period back when my son was 7 months. Went from nothing to full blown normal :witch:, just as it was before I got pregnant. It'll happen. :)


----------



## JellyBeann

lucy_lu10 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for my _fake_ AF to arrive :sad2:
> 
> So tempted to give up BF. It's taking every ounce of perserverence to keep going.
> 
> Don't do it!! lol Your body will resume AF when it's ready. :) BF is not necessarily the only thing keeping it away. My friend breastfed for a while and when she stopped, she still never got her period back. Turns out she had developed a mild form of hypothyroidism from pregnancy (actually very common....I had it during my last trimester but it went away after) and that can keep AF at bay. How old is your LO? I got my period back when my son was 7 months. Went from nothing to full blown normal :witch:, just as it was before I got pregnant. It'll happen. :)Click to expand...

I'm starting to think mine'll NEVER come back...we're almost 14 months here now...I reckon it'll come back right smack in the middle of the summer!


----------



## Melissa_M

lucy I hope mine comes back at 7 month pp too!


----------



## Kelly9

I really hope mine stays away a bit longer the second time around. I was shocked when I got it back so early.

Skyler is playing on the floor of his foam mats squealing in delight :rofl:


----------



## QueSeraSera

im conflicted! i love not having to deal with AF, but hate knowing that her absense is likely the cause of the BFNs...booo! i want to have my cake and eat it too!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Isn't that the dream! I am waiting to ov, thought I would get a positive opk yesterday or today but the motilium is making me later, so I will be taking the clomid again next cycle. Having that regular cycle was amazing, makes going back to having long ones sooooo hard.

I do hope the witch shows for those of you who have yet to get her back!


----------



## crossroads

lucy_lu10 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for my _fake_ AF to arrive :sad2:
> 
> So tempted to give up BF. It's taking every ounce of perserverence to keep going.
> 
> Don't do it!! lol Your body will resume AF when it's ready. :) BF is not necessarily the only thing keeping it away. My friend breastfed for a while and when she stopped, she still never got her period back. Turns out she had developed a mild form of hypothyroidism from pregnancy (actually very common....I had it during my last trimester but it went away after) and that can keep AF at bay. How old is your LO? I got my period back when my son was 7 months. Went from nothing to full blown normal :witch:, just as it was before I got pregnant. It'll happen. :)Click to expand...

Thanks.

Are you charting? I thought I had proper AF until I started charting then I saw that it was actually anovulatory bleeding! :dohh:


----------



## crossroads

OK I have a question for all breastfeeding mamas TTC:

*Would you take vitamin B6 whilst breastfeeding to lengthen your LP?*


----------



## Kelly9

crossroads it looks like you may have ovulated!

I am not sure about the B6, I think its safe in BM as you take it in your prenatal vits. I was going to start it next cycle if I had another short lp this time.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> crossroads it looks like you may have ovulated!
> 
> I am not sure about the B6, I think its safe in BM as you take it in your prenatal vits. I was going to start it next cycle if I had another short lp this time.

There's some drama on my journal at the moment suggesting that B6 can dry up your milk! :wacko: I don't know what to think!

When do you think I ovulated?


----------



## Kelly9

cd 24. If you get another raised temp tomorrow you'll get crosshairs! I have never heard about that and b6 but you could call and ask a pharmacists. The clomid I take dries my milk up but thats why I have motilium, it keeps me in the bf'ing business.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> cd 24. If you get another raised temp tomorrow you'll get crosshairs! I have never heard about that and b6 but you could call and ask a pharmacists. The clomid I take dries my milk up but thats why I have motilium, it keeps me in the bf'ing business.

ahhh that's a good idea!

So a doc was willing to prescribe Clomid to you?


----------



## Kelly9

yes but we have fertility problems and it wasn't until that was discovered that they were willing to give it to me.


----------



## sun

crossroads - I have been taking 50mg of B-complex for 2 months to try and lengthen my LP! Hasn't affected my milk at all and I haven't heard that it does. xx


----------



## crossroads

Guys, FF thinks I've ovulated!! :happydance:

Anyway, have any of you used the CBFM before?


----------



## sun

I haven't used it as it's really expensive and my cheap OPKs work for finding my surge, and FF pinpoints my OV. So pricey CBFM not needed! xx

Lots of people on here use it though - I think there's a CBFM group/thread too.


----------



## Mork

Woo hoo I think the witch is on her way!! X


----------



## lucy_x

Mork said:


> Woo hoo I think the witch is on her way!! X

good luck :happydance: wish mine was :( given up NTNP until may now as dont want a dec/jan baby (just find those months too depressing lol) so want it back now please !!!


----------



## Kelly9

SUn have you found the b complex works? I am considering it for next cycle if I ever ov.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - I haven't noticed any difference at all in my cycles, but I feel like I have more energy generally! 
I am still taking it though, as a change like that takes a few cycles to make a difference - so maybe I'll see an improvement this cycle or next! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well let me know! I am still waiting to ovulate to see what this cycles lp will bring.


----------



## crossroads

Sun I've stopped taking my 100mg vitamin B6 as I'm scared it will dry up my milk. I'm going to talk to the doc about it when I see her on the 18th.


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads said:


> Sun I've stopped taking my 100mg vitamin B6 as I'm scared it will dry up my milk. I'm going to talk to the doc about it when I see her on the 18th.

I havn't stopped into your journal yet so not sure what everyone else is saying, but Vitamin B is just a vitamin and it's something your body NEEDS (ESPECIALLY when pregnant and BFing). I wouldn't see how it would dry up your milk (you get it in foods too) :thumbup: but guess check with you're doc to be on the safe side, but i dont see how it could (its not like other drugs that could dry it up like the clomid)


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome back steph!


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Sun I've stopped taking my 100mg vitamin B6 as I'm scared it will dry up my milk. I'm going to talk to the doc about it when I see her on the 18th.
> 
> I havn't stopped into your journal yet so not sure what everyone else is saying, but Vitamin B is just a vitamin and it's something your body NEEDS (ESPECIALLY when pregnant and BFing). I wouldn't see how it would dry up your milk (you get it in foods too) :thumbup: but guess check with you're doc to be on the safe side, but i dont see how it could (its not like other drugs that could dry it up like the clomid)Click to expand...

I agree - I've never heard anything about it drying up milk at all. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I also have never heard of that.

Steph why does it matter if you take 2 a day or 1 a day? Did you buy a b 6 complex vitamin?


----------



## Guppy051708

If you take it in intervals, it will give your body the chance to absorb more of it. When you swallow a vitamin (or anything for that matter), the body will take what it needs and the filter the rest out. So if you are taking it all at once, it may be filtering some of it out, whereas if you take it throughout the day, you will retain more of it. If that makes any sense. However, if you can't find the lower mgs (for some reason right now i am only able to find the 100mg :dohh:) then that will be fine, but just better to take a smaller amount (like 25mg-50mg) throughout the day. 

You could take a B complex but i noticed the B6 wasn't in abundance so much as taking B6 directly. (There isn't as much B6 in a B-complex than if you took, say 50mg of B6 2x per day). Unless you get lucky and find a damn good B complex lol


----------



## sun

Here you can buy B-25, B-50 or B-100 complexes which have 25, 50 and 100mg of B6 in addition to the other Bs. I take a B50 once a day - it has (50mg B1, 50mg B2, 50mg B6, 50mcg B12, 60mcg Folic Acid, 50mg Panthothenic Acid, 50mg Choline Bitartrate, 50mg Inositol, 50mg PABA). I am thinking of switching to a B-100 once this is done, but I won't take my B50 2x/day as I don't necessarily want to double up on all the vitamins. xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Taking B50 2x per day is the same as taking B100 1x per day. Just your body will get better absorption with taking the less amount over time. I always suggest going the 25mg route if possible.
Only start taking a total of 50mg per day. If you see an increase in your LP then you dont have a need to jump up to more than that. I do not advise taking more than (a total) of 100mg per day it can mess with your nerves (like your sense of touch, etc). If 25mg 2x per day, doesn't do it in a cycle, next cycle bump it up to 25mg 3x per day. Etc. 25mg throughout the day is def. the way to go if you can. If not then try 50, if not that then obviously you will need to do 100mg. But if you can find a B-complex with the correct amount in it, then no need to take B6 independently. I just have trouble finding it.


----------



## Melissa_M

All of this B-vitamin talk sounds really _complex_.....get it?? :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: good one melissa!


----------



## QueSeraSera

haha! i was thinking the same thing melissa! except...not in the funny way you said it! ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Ok so I need to look for a B25 vitamin, is that what it is called? Not a complexe just a straight B vit in 25 mgs is best right? Sorry I don't want to buy the wrong thing.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, just been reading over all the posts, and I can say, I am truly confuused!! I never get all this vitamin malarkey :nope:

I did notice you all talking about B vits though, and I am about to get my bloods taken for a suspected vit. B deficiency. I have to go in Monday...eeks! I *think* the dr said he thought it was a vit. B6 deficiency, but I NHS directed and Bupa'd it, and there was only search results for vit. B12 deficiency, and that's a kind of anaemia, which I've been tested for before, I dunno if it's different to another kind of anaemia maybe? Anyway, I am going to stop waffling on about nothing and shut up lol!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Ok so I need to look for a B25 vitamin, is that what it is called? Not a complexe just a straight B vit in 25 mgs is best right? Sorry I don't want to buy the wrong thing.

I bought 100mg. Is that too high? :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany, if you can get the B6 in the 25mg form, get that, I just think its better than taking the B-Complex, because there *usually* isn't enough of the B6 in it.

Crossroads, B6 in the 100mg form is fine but don't take it more than 1x per day (although taking smaller doses is better, this will work for you too! :thumbup:)

Jellybeann, a B vitamin deficiency in women is actually quit common which is why when being pregnant and BFing it is so important (ESPECIALLY during pregnancy). I hope you get a good report from the doc. Are they going to check your white blood cells as well? Because that can be an indicator too. If you are anemic you will probably be put on an iron supplement. If you have a B Vit deficiency it could go either way but one would think you would at least be put on B6 or B12.

Girls, i also take a B12 supplement each dayJellybeann, a B vitamin deficiency in women is actually quit common which is why when being pregnant and BFing it is so important (ESPECIALLY during pregnancy). I hope you get a good report from the doc. Are they going to check your white blood cells as well? Jellybeann, a B vitamin deficiency in women is actually quit common which is why when being pregnant and BFing it is so important (ESPECIALLY during pregnancy). I hope you get a good report from the doc. Are they going to check your white blood cells as well? that also is a good marker for anemia. If you are anemic, then you will probably be given an iron suppliment. If you have a B Vit deficiency, it could go either way but i would imagine you would at least take B Vit.

B12 is also very important, but i dont think it lengthen the LP. It is largly important during pregnancy and thats why i take it but i dont *think* it does anything for LP.


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well I got a vit B complex, B50 but I checked and there is 50mgs of B6 in it! I couldn't find B6 in 25 mg doses or anything under 100mgs which is why I grabbed the complex, will that work Steph? The vit stuff confuses me to which is why I keep asking. Also do you take it everyday even throughout your lp? 

Crossroads, I asked the pharmacist about BF and B vits and he said it's fine so long as you don't take to much ie over 100mgs a day.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiff, that will be fine then :D Although, did you make sure what dosage that was? Because i noticed alot of the B-complexes are mcg and not mg (micrograms verses miligram). It takes 1000 mcgs = 1 mg
And yup, DEF make sure you take it EVERYDAY of your cycle, that includes days that AF is around and LP :thumbup:


----------



## sun

The B12 and Biotin should be in mcg though!! xx

I do think the B-vits give me more energy through the day even though I haven't noticed any change in LP


----------



## Guppy051708

Well if AF arrives tomorrow then taking B6 lenghtend my LP by one day! :dance:


----------



## sun

Great News!! :dance:

How long is your LP now?? Mine has been 8 days at the longest, 4 days at the shortestxx


----------



## Guppy051708

its almost always 10 days (one time it was 9 days though). this time it was 11 days. And one other time it was 11 days (when i was taking the B6 religiously)


----------



## sun

My goal is to get my LP at 10+ days, though I was talking to a woman in my play group who got pregnant 3x with a consistent 9-day LP! So I am optimistic! xxx
My LP is also a little longer than it was at first so there's hope it will get longer still! I have to keep reminding myself I've only been TTC for 6 cycles! 
I'm so invested it seems like longer :haha:


----------



## crossroads

I spoke to the pharmasist yesterday about B6 and after 20mins of looking in books etc, they said "we wouldn't advise taking it. It hasn't been proven to work anyway. Just focus on the baby you have. You can always get pregnant when you stop breastfeeding".

The cheek!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Um...that is the worst advice....sounds like they really dont know much about it.
I say when you are talking vitamins, minerals, and herbal suppliments, go to an Herbal Specialist.
btw, i can honestly say that when i took B6 it DID lengthen my LP by one day- it worked all 3 cycles.

Okay, so i can't do math :dohh: my LP was 10 days this cycle (AF showed brighlty this morning). But last cycle it was only 9 days so its still an improvement.


----------



## crossroads

I also went to Holland and Barrett on Tuesday (they're herbal specialists) and they said talk to a pharmacist or doctor. :dohh:

I think I'm going to see how long the LP is on my next cycle then reassess the situation.

I'll also have a word when I see the doc next Friday.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck hun! I really hope you LP works itself out soon x

ok girls, im lucky enough to run the April test takers thread if anyone is interested! Come on over and sign up! :friends:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/557859-calling-all-april-test-takers.html


----------



## crazy84

Hey can I join this thread?? I am ready to start trying again! No period yet that I know of...... we will see how this month goes. Maybe I will be a lucky one who gets pregnant before af returns... but I won't get my hopes up too high! I am hoping to start trying in the next month or two!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Crazy! :hi:


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!! My sweet girl eats every 3 hours still.... except she has one stretch of 5 hours at night.... so af may not return for a while.... but I am still ready to try.


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## crossroads

crazy84 said:


> Hey can I join this thread?? I am ready to start trying again! No period yet that I know of...... we will see how this month goes. Maybe I will be a lucky one who gets pregnant before af returns... but I won't get my hopes up too high! I am hoping to start trying in the next month or two!

Welcome! How old is your nursling?


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!! She is 3 months. I know it might seem crazy that I am already wanting another .. but I just love being a mom and I want them close in age! My next will be my last. I have two older kiddos. They are 9&7 I had them at a very young age.... so my mom was always taking over when they were babies. I am thankful for her help back then.... now it is all me though and I love it!! My son, the 7 year old wants another... my daughter does not though. Hopefully she will change her mind.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im sure she will warm up to the idea hun :)
Just for a glimmer of hope, i got my cycles back at 4 months PP ;)


----------



## crossroads

good luck!! If you get pregnant so early then there is hope for us all! :D

Are you going to chart? Are you going to make a TTC journal? x


----------



## crazy84

I dont think I will chart... yet anyway. As soon as I get Lo sleeping in her own bed I will probably try smep.... it worked last time for me. I think I will do a journal.


----------



## Guppy051708

There is an april testing thread in the TTC area if you are interested Crazy!

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/557859-calling-all-april-test-takers.html


----------



## crossroads

smep?


----------



## crazy84

Awesome! Thank you. I may join that.... I got pregnant last April.... maybe I should wait until may to try so that they don't end up with the same bday... what do yall think? Or I might as well go ahead and try because without a period yet... I doubt it will be very easy to get preggo....


----------



## crazy84

tthe smep plan is where you dtd every other night..... I did that for a couple of weeks and ended up pregnant!


----------



## crossroads

ahhhhh I see. That's what I'm going to do for my next cycle :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I think you should try :D
Plus, you can use some of the same clothes (if they arent too much boy or girl) because they will be pretty much the same size during each part of the year. And you wont have to buy new maternity clothing because you will be preggo in the same season :thumbup:


----------



## crazy84

It really worked like a charm. I think you can Google it. There are more rules... lol but I just did it every other night and it worked.


----------



## crazy84

Guppy051708 said:


> I think you should try :D
> Plus, you can use some of the same clothes (if they arent too much boy or girl) because they will be pretty much the same size during each part of the year. And you wont have to buy new maternity clothing because you will be preggo in the same season :thumbup:

I didn't even think of that aspect of it!!!! That is really smart thinking!!! I will try then!!! It would be such a money saver!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hi crazy!!! I'll add you to the front.

Steph I am disappointed in you, I am almost a full fledged nurse now! but I did double check and it's 50mgs not mcgs.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ huh? Why? :(


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks Guppy...I'll find out the end of the month, at least!

I tested last night, as I have been incredibly moody and a bit down...just like I was with my last pregnancy, but it was a negative...I was quite convinced I was pregnant, and a little gutted when it came out negative...


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: sorry hun :flow: but still :af: so there lots of hope :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

How's everyone doing today? What CD are you guys on?


----------



## crossroads

Jelly sorry to hear about the BFN :( When is AF due? Are you charting? x


----------



## crazy84

Things are good here!! It is suppose to be 81 degrees today so I am excited about that. I only had to wake up at 1:30 and 4:30 for feedings... so I feel a little more rested. Lol she got shots the other day so I wasn't sure how she would sleep. Hope everyone is doing good!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm still trucking along ever waiting for ovulation. I've cut back on my motilium by a pill a day so maybe that will help. In the mean time I am keeping busy and kinda happy that I won't have the witch for a while longer :) 

I'm tired though as Skyler has been sleeping so poOrly the last two and a half months. It's catching up to me and I wont get the chance to catch up on the weekend cause I work.


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh i know what you mean Tiffany. I dont know what happened but after about 4.5 months Isaiah sleep has turned into a lack there of :wacko: -not so much sleep these days- He used to be such a terrific sleeper...what in the world happened? :shrug:

Im only on CD 2...and it's taking forever! And she is being like mega bitch :grr:


----------



## sun

Hi everyone!! Hope you're all doing well! xx

Guppy - Sorry AF is being crappy! AF is particularly bitchy to me these days :growlmad:


----------



## crossroads

Interesting thread for anyone who hasn't seen it yet:

https://www.babyandbump.com/breastfeeding/518771-those-conceived-while-breastfeeding.html


----------



## sun

Wanted to mention that this month I OV 2 days earlier!! FX'd that it means I will get a longer LP (like 9 months long!!! :haha:)
LP right now is 6-8 days, but was only 4 days in November :wacko:

Hopefully this is the start of something good! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Mine have gotten longer with each cycle for the most part so I hope yours it to! I am happy with anything over 10 days. Before I have my boy it was 16 days long which was way to long on top of ovulating on cd 19! That made for one long cycle.

Oh I forgot to say my opk was darker today but I don't want to get my hopes up just in case it doesn't turn out to be positive. This is by far my longest cycle since getting af back but the motilium is why. I've cut back on it though (not sure if I already mentioned that)


----------



## Melissa_M

I wish AF would return so I could start tracking/using opks etc!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am sure she will now that you are getting nights off from bf'ing, my guess is in another 3-4 weeks you should notice something maybe even less time then that.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - FX'd you get a pos OPK soon! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks sun. I hope so to, it's been a long haul. I'm gonna get me some loving tonight anyway.


----------



## Guppy051708

Have fun Tiff! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Of course I'll have fun. I always have fun in the sack.


----------



## crossroads

Is this the longest cycle you've ever had Kelly? btw why are you called 'kelly'? That's not your real name right? x


----------



## crossroads

Folks I've just read that people with irregular cycles (including breastfeeders) should chose a lower sensitivity of ovulation test.

What do you think about this?


----------



## Melissa_M

Kelly is her last name :)

Does it say why a lower sensitivity is needed?


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> Kelly is her last name :)
> 
> Does it say why a lower sensitivity is needed?

I read it here chick:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310210940027

It's something about already having high LH levels all through the cycle.


----------



## crossroads

Guys just found the cool blinkie:

https://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee222/myspacekitkat/BREASTMILK%20BLINKIES/bf09.gif


----------



## Kelly9

I use the same opks and they do the trick for me i have always o'd after getting a positive, speaking of which I got a POSITIVE opk today! I haven't been that excited over a positive opk in a long time! Hurray! Sexy time!

My last name is Kelly like Melissa said, my first name is Tiffany, most call me Tiff so feel free to chose which ever :)


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> I use the same opks and they do the trick for me i have always o'd after getting a positive, speaking of which I got a POSITIVE opk today! I haven't been that excited over a positive opk in a long time! Hurray! Sexy time!
> 
> My last name is Kelly like Melissa said, my first name is Tiffany, most call me Tiff so feel free to chose which ever :)

Ahhhh Tiff. Ok. Watch me forget :blush:

Yay for the +OPK!!! :happydance::thumbup:

What sensitivity of OPK do you use? Are you using Clomid this cycle?


----------



## Melissa_M

Hope last night did the trick Tiff!!! xoxo


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hi ladies,

So I have very sore nipples today and I can't tell if it's from regular breastfeeding (my son chipped a tooth a few weeks ago and has made it a tiny bit more painful to nurse) or a pregnancy symptom. I think I ovulated anywhere from 3-7 days ago so who knows what's up! I'll try testing in about a week. FX'd!


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
can I join you? 
I am still breastfeeding my 16 month old although he is down to just one bedtime feed for a couple of months now. But still have no AF. However I was on the mini pill until recently so I'm hoping that was what was keeping AF away. Anyway I went off the pill about three weeks ago with the plan being NTNP and try and get my cycles back to normal. Got EWCM about a week later and since then have been having loads of pregnancy symptoms but tested this morning and BFN. I have no idea if I even ovulated though so I've no clue whether/when to expect AF. I've been thinking about possibly starting temperature charting but really didn't want to get obsessed about TTC. Hopefully AF will show up soon!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome polaris of course you are welcome to join us!

Crossroads, no I did not take clomid this month which is why my ovulation took so long. I will take it this coming cycle though, I've also cut back on the motilium which is certainly the reason fro ovulating os late. I am hoping to get a temp rise tomorrow flagging ovulation unofficially.

I need to get me some more loving for tonight... I think I'll go stalk chris now.


----------



## Guppy051708

Good luck and lots of :dust: Tiff!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## crossroads

Sod this lark :cry: First day I've cried in ages. I really, really don't think I'm going to conceive whilst breastfeeding


----------



## sun

Hi Polaris! Welcome!! :wave:

crossroads - I feel like I won't get pregnant either, but it has only been 6 real cycles for me (though TTC since April). I'm not letting it get to me this soon though - as I know it can take a while to get pg normally, not counting the fact that our hormones are a bit off due to BF. 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I've been ttc for 4 cycles now, I expect it to take a while.


----------



## sun

Good News!
I'm 7DPO and no AF yet!!! If I don't get AF tomorrow, it will be the longest LP I've had!!! FX'd!!


----------



## Kelly9

Great news sun!!! I am hoping for an lp of 11 days or more this cycle.


----------



## sun

Also one of the reasons we started TTC when Bun was only a few months is that #1 took a really long time! 
So that's another reason I expect we have a while yet of TTC before success. But PMA!! :thumbup:


----------



## sun

Just checked your chart Kelly9 - wow this cycle is so long compared to the one before!
I wonder why you got 2 pos OPKs days after OV last month? Weird!
Hope you get an 11-day LP this month minimum (if you don't get a BFP of course!!) xx


----------



## Kelly9

My ov was off last month, my cycle was shorter last month to cause I took clomid. This cycle was longer cause of the motilium i was taking, it can mess with your cycle. 

Our first took us a while to and I am getting discouraged thinking number two will be a long haul as well. It's depressing.


----------



## sun

I also have to try not to think about it as it is so depressing. I didn't have BnB the first time around either - BnB is so supportive!
What did your doc say about taking them and breastfeeding?

I'm not BF that often anymore (1x/day) but I am wondering what questions to ask at my next app't. (FS at end of April)


----------



## Kelly9

what clomid and bf'ing? Just that it can dry up my milk which is why I am on the motilium.


----------



## Kelly9

Our thread has it's first :bfp: Sarahmelissa!!! She doesn't get on much but she's a member! Huge congrats Sarah!


----------



## sun

Congrats Sarahmelissa!!! :dance:


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thank you girls :)


----------



## lucy_lu10

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

YAY!!!!! GO SARAHMELISSA!!! :dance: :yipee: :happydance: 
That was quick hun! Way to go!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it was her first month NTNP! I knew she'd get preggo fast!


----------



## Guppy051708

That is so awesome!
See Tiff, now you should have tons of hope and PMA for yourself! Because if i recall correctly she was taking clomid and it took a few cycles, right?


----------



## Kelly9

It took her 7 months the first time but they had no fertility issues either so it's not quiet the same.


----------



## Guppy051708

I thought she took clomid??? Im pretty sure she did :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah she did but only cause she was having middle cycle spotting in her lp.


----------



## Guppy051708

oic. wow, i never knew how many reasons there was to use that stuff! neat!


----------



## Kelly9

yeah it's not just for not ovulating.


----------



## Guppy051708

well thats pretty cool!
Its so hard to get here :wacko: a lot of insurance company make you PROVE (like through charting or whatever) that your cycles are messed up. Some you dont have to do it, but i know a lot of ppl who had to chart for an entire year before they would cover it. Complete BS :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

It took my FOREVER and a day to get prescribed clomid!


----------



## Guppy051708

and i know you dont have ovulation issues, so did you get prescribed it so you could time :sex: because of the male factor infertility?


----------



## Kelly9

yes and to produce multiple eggs to possibly increase our chances


----------



## Guppy051708

oic. Well that makes tons of sense.
you know...maybe it might seem like it will take forever for you to get another LO, but you never know, you could end up with multiples :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

This is late as Audrey and I have been traveling for the past day and a half, but congrats sarahmelissa! A happy and healthy 9 months to you! :)


----------



## polaris

Congratulations SarahMelissa, that is lovely news!


----------



## Kelly9

I'd prefer not to have multiples but I'll certainly take twins. Just means I would likely be done after that then I could move onto surrogacy. If we end up having to do ICSI for the second I'll likely have twins anyway.


----------



## Melissa_M

CONGRATS SARAH MELISSA!!! :happydance:
Happy and Healthy 9 Months to you!!!


----------



## SarahMelissa

Thanks everyone. I wish u all the best for your bfps really soon :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

YOu were the first one to get a :bfp: on the old chart stalkers thread and the first here! Maybe it was fate!


----------



## Guppy051708

Is that chart stalkers thread even going anymore? :shrug: i was apart of the old old one, and the old (newer) one, but i havn't seen it come up in my User CP


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I was a part of both two but I don't think it is going anymore cause pretty much everyone got their :bfp:

This one can be like the new new chart stalkers for breastfeeders but it's not a requirement.


----------



## Guppy051708

Cool beans....its sorta sad that there really arn't any other chart stalkers anymore.I always enjoyed it. things seem to be done differently around here too. like i am running the april testing thread- which everyone knows there is only one person that runs it each month. and now ppl are making their own in each subdivision of the TTC forum :wacko: i mean, i dont really care that much but i think encouragement and unity was the idea...oh well.


----------



## Kelly9

You should add me for testing oh wait that will be in march, I'll let you know my april date after this cycle ends, then you can add me.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like a plan. :thumbup: Just let me know when...but i sincerely hope i wont have to add you to the april testers ;)


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Well the last 2 nights klaire has skipped a feed...... and BOOM af returned today!! Yay!!! I was really suprised since it has only been 2 nights but super excited!!! Now I can get serious about trying!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Thats great news crazy!!!!! Do you use opks?


----------



## sun

AF started for me today (haven't updated FF yet though) so this month I had a 9 day LP and 24 day cycle!! :dance:

Well not so excited about the 24 day cycle, but the 9 day LP is the longest yet! Was really really hoping for 10 days, but I'll take 9! So bad news about AF, but at least it looks like my cycle is going in the right direction. :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing well! xx


----------



## polaris

sun said:


> AF started for me today (haven't updated FF yet though) so this month I had a 9 day LP and 24 day cycle!! :dance:
> 
> Well not so excited about the 24 day cycle, but the 9 day LP is the longest yet! Was really really hoping for 10 days, but I'll take 9! So bad news about AF, but at least it looks like my cycle is going in the right direction. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! xx

Yay good news that the LP is beginning to lengthen! I still haven't got AF back and Thomas is down to only one bedtime feed. I hope I'm not one of the women who don't get periods back until they totally stop breastfeeding. Would it be silly to start temperature charting? I was thinking at least that way I would know if I did ovulate?


----------



## Mork

Congratulations sarahmelissa!! Now wasnt it you that started the testing thread for sep 09 - when i got my bfp??????? If so, maybe its my turn again soon!!! Fxd xx


----------



## madge

sun said:


> AF started for me today (haven't updated FF yet though) so this month I had a 9 day LP and 24 day cycle!! :dance:
> 
> Well not so excited about the 24 day cycle, but the 9 day LP is the longest yet! Was really really hoping for 10 days, but I'll take 9! So bad news about AF, but at least it looks like my cycle is going in the right direction. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! xx

Don't worry about the 24 day cycle, I conceived my LO with a 23 day cycle :hugs:


----------



## crossroads

sun said:


> AF started for me today (haven't updated FF yet though) so this month I had a 9 day LP and 24 day cycle!! :dance:
> 
> Well not so excited about the 24 day cycle, but the 9 day LP is the longest yet! Was really really hoping for 10 days, but I'll take 9! So bad news about AF, but at least it looks like my cycle is going in the right direction. :thumbup:
> 
> Hope you're all doing well! xx

Chick looks like our cycles are roughly running alongside eachother now!

Place your bets on who will ov first! lol


----------



## sun

Hmmm - just looked at your last cycle and you OV pretty late so I will guess me! Also my cycles are so short that I will probably have 3 cycles for every two of yours! :wacko::haha:

Thanks madge! I am more concerned about my LP - it was 9 days this past month which is the longest so far! In the fall it was 4-6 days! :wacko:

Hi Polaris!! :wave: It took me almost a year to get AF back and I did OV before I got my first AF, but my temps were all over the place! I really like charting for seeing how my cycles are going, but I didn't before I got AF as it was too confusing for FF! Lots of dust for you! Maybe you won't see AF at all!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Hi girls!!! I've decided to stop BFing due to supply issues but I'm staying in this thread because I want to :smug:


----------



## Kelly9

YOu lost your supply Melissa? Of course you can stay.

Polaris I charted before I got my period back so I recommend it, it was good to know when I ovulated.

Sun, my lps got longer every time except the one cycle but I think my meds affected it so you are going in the right direction.


----------



## sun

Thanks Kelly9! I have been taking 50mg B-Complex and this past month took 1/2 dose of vitex every day. 
Have been trying to break out of the 6-8day LP for a few months - so 9 days is a big improvement! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray! If my lp is shorter then 11 days this cycle I am going to start my b50 complexe as well.


----------



## lucy_x

Well my periods are still not back, Kinda at a loss of how to get them back :(.
I stalk occasionally though because i want to be here to congratulate the 1st girl to get their BFP! But it wont be me anytime soon :(

:kiss:


----------



## Melissa_M

lucy - SarahMelissa got her BFP!!! :D

Tiff - ya I wrote about it in my journal...once Alia started sleeping 12 hours through the night my supply dropped right off....my boobs don't even get full and I can tell she's not getting enough anymore.


----------



## Guppy051708

how long do you have to hold your pee to take an OPK? :shrug: i used to know all this stuff- but its been a while :dohh:


----------



## sun

Melissa - Once Bun had been BF 3-4 months, and especially once he was weaning my boobs never felt like there was anything in them. :shrug: 
Now they only feel full if he skips a few feeds! Are you stopping BF completely or supplementing? 
Bun doesn't take much milk from me anymore (more for comfort) but even the little he does get is packed with lots of good stuff!

xx


----------



## Melissa_M

sun said:


> Melissa - Once Bun had been BF 3-4 months, and especially once he was weaning my boobs never felt like there was anything in them. :shrug:
> Now they only feel full if he skips a few feeds! Are you stopping BF completely or supplementing?
> Bun doesn't take much milk from me anymore (more for comfort) but even the little he does get is packed with lots of good stuff!
> 
> xx


Mine have always felt full until a few days ago. And I can tell when she's feeding there's no swallowing sound....plus after a feed she never seems satisfied. 
I'm stopping BFing completely - no need for any tips or anything, I'm totally okay with it....I'm well past my orginal goal of 6 months and I'm really ready to start TTC #2!


----------



## sun

I wasn't trying to pressure you or anything - just was wondering/trying to be helpful!! :flower:

Lots of dust for a quick BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

Thanks sun!!! Sorry I just re-read my post and it sounded kind of rude...I wasn't trying to be rude at all, of course you were just trying to be helpful, thank-you!! :D


----------



## SarahMelissa

Mork said:


> Congratulations sarahmelissa!! Now wasnt it you that started the testing thread for sep 09 - when i got my bfp??????? If so, maybe its my turn again soon!!! Fxd xx

Yep it was, i did that crazy thread where there were about 160 :bfp:'s and then I got my bfp in the October one, good luck to you :dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

SarahMelissa said:


> Mork said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations sarahmelissa!! Now wasnt it you that started the testing thread for sep 09 - when i got my bfp??????? If so, maybe its my turn again soon!!! Fxd xx
> 
> Yep it was, i did that crazy thread where there were about 160 :bfp:'s and then I got my bfp in the October one, good luck to you :dust:Click to expand...

I remember that thread! it was AMAZING!


----------



## sun

Melissa_M said:


> Thanks sun!!! Sorry I just re-read my post and it sounded kind of rude...I wasn't trying to be rude at all, of course you were just trying to be helpful, thank-you!! :D

Oh no offense taken! :hugs:
I actually posted because I thought my original post sounded overly judgemental lol! xx

But obviously we're just a couple of well-meaning Canadian BFing TTCing ladies!! :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Where in Canada are you from??


----------



## sun

Melissa_M said:


> Where in Canada are you from??

I was in Toronto, but moved to Ottawa when LO was a few days old! How about you? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Darn another ontarioan! Why couldn't you be in Alberta? Lol. 

Steph I normally make sure I haven't gone in the last three hours and it does the trick.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - My mother's entire extended family is from Alberta & BC, and my father's is from Alberta! We're the only easterners!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm from southern Ontario too! It's right in between Toronto and Ottawa....south of Kingston :) I know lots of people living in Ottawa right now.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im from Nova Scotia, originally :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Just kidding :rofl:


----------



## Melissa_M

:rofl: I was just about to call you out on that!!! poser!!! :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

damn, you caught me! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I would have called you out on that Steph, I AM from Nova Scotia! For real, Sun all of my husbands family and my immediate family is in NS, I am the only one out west! Boo! :( I can't wait to go back east. I was actually born in Ottawa but moved away when I was small to NS where I spent the majority of my life.


----------



## sun

That must be tough Kelly9! One of the reasons we moved was to be closer to immediate family (plus we can buy a house here for less than our apartment in TO!) OH's family live close to us and it is great that Bun can see them so much! xx

When are you going back to NS? I was just visiting there last summer! OH has family there!


----------



## Guppy051708

I know what you mean Tiff. Even though i still have family on the East coast, a 12 hour drive is still far- once you get outside of a 4 hour drive-its forever away...i sorta feel guilty that he (isaiah) wont really know his family...i think our parents are sorta mad at us too...blah.


----------



## Kelly9

We want to go back asap but it depends on my husbands job, he's an RCMP officer so we go where they tell us essentially. I hate that Skyler doesn't get to see much of his family but we video chat.

Does anyone know where I can watch the great sperm race online? Or if it can be rented or bought on dvd?


----------



## lucy_lu10

Wow, so many Canadians!! I'm from Vancouver Island so just about as far as you can get from the East Coast! I'd love to travel there one day though. :D


----------



## gina8177

Crazy how many Canadian's there are in this thread :) 

I've stopped temping, after 3 months with no ovulation and no AF I decided that I should just wait for AF to return again. I hope it's soon.


----------



## Guppy051708

Am i the only American??


----------



## sun

lucy_lu10 said:


> Wow, so many Canadians!! I'm from Vancouver Island so just about as far as you can get from the East Coast! I'd love to travel there one day though. :D

Vancouver Island! So beautiful there! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Uh-oh Steph, you're outnumbered!!! :winkwink: 

Maybe we should rename the thread: "Canadian Breastfeeding mama's ttc again!.......(and Steph)" :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: I'm game lol


----------



## Kelly9

haha go figure you're the only non canadian!


----------



## Guppy051708

It seems like there are more Canadians than American's on BnB, in general.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh probably! There aren't many canadians.


----------



## lucy_lu10

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to let you all know that I got my :bfp: this afternoon at roughly 12dpo. :) This was our 3rd month TTC and I've had AF back since September with irregular cycles that vary anywhere from 27-33 days. 

So now the journey of breastfeeding while pregnant begins!!! Does anyone have any experience with this? What can I expect? Thanks!! :D


----------



## sun

Wow Congrats!!! :dance:

From what I have heard, sometimes your LO will self-wean as the milk takes on a different taste or your supply is affected. Also it is possible it will get painful, but I think that goes away for lots of women on it's own after a while. Do you have any pain while BF now?? Often it's one of the first PG symptoms when women are BF!


----------



## Melissa_M

CONGRATS LUCY!!! :happydance: So far this thread is doing great :D two bfps already!!!

I've heard the same as sun....intense nipple pain for the first few weeks and possible weaning due to supply/taste changes. Hope you can keep going :hugs:


I'm still BFing Alia for one feed during the day...I just can't seem to let it go!!! I hope it doesn't keep my AF from coming back. Surely one feed in 24 hours couldn't keep me from ovulating, could it?


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats lucy! I'll update the first page. 

Melissa I do not think one feed will keep her away!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Melissa_M said:


> CONGRATS LUCY!!! :happydance: So far this thread is doing great :D two bfps already!!!
> 
> I've heard the same as sun....intense nipple pain for the first few weeks and possible weaning due to supply/taste changes. Hope you can keep going :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm still BFing Alia for one feed during the day...I just can't seem to let it go!!! I hope it doesn't keep my AF from coming back. Surely one feed in 24 hours couldn't keep me from ovulating, could it?

Thanks everyone! :) 

Melissa and Sun - I don't have any BF pain at the moment but last week (around implantation I guess), my nipples were very sore to the touch and nursing was definitely painful then. Not too bad but I was still cringing a bit when he first latched on. Hopefully it doesn't get too too bad!!

I know that every woman is different with BF and ovulation but I don't think one feed will keep AF away. How old is your LO? I got mine back and it has remained back with my son still nursing 4-10 times a day!! He's 13.5 months old and always wants on the boob! When AF first came back when he was 7 months old, he was still practically living on breastmilk alone.


----------



## Melissa_M

She's 7 months....I really hope I get it back soon!


----------



## gina8177

lucy_lu10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got my :bfp: this afternoon at roughly 12dpo. :) This was our 3rd month TTC and I've had AF back since September with irregular cycles that vary anywhere from 27-33 days.
> 
> So now the journey of breastfeeding while pregnant begins!!! Does anyone have any experience with this? What can I expect? Thanks!! :D

Congrats! That is fantastic! This gives me hope as AF has been all over the place since it's return.


----------



## Guppy051708

Melissa, i think any decrease in BFing can bring AF on. I think, for the most part, that increasing your BFing would be more likely to keep her away. Have you gotten AF back yet? sorry, i can't remember. :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats lucy!


----------



## Melissa_M

No I haven't had a period at all since before Alia was conceived


----------



## Melissa_M

October 30th, 2009 was my last period!! :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

well, its different for everyone (when they get AF back, which im sure you know :dohh:) but i have read that usually once your stop BFing altogether or drastically decrease feeds, it seems AF arrives within 6 weeks. It could be tomorrow for all you know, two weeks from now, 6 weeks from now, but generally if you're cutting back you can expect AF (although not all get her back until the completely stop). I would think soon for you though :) -which means keep :sex: because theres a chance you'll ov. before she arrives ;) :dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

I hope so!!! I took a hpt last night because I was getting weird cramping that I had only got before while pregnant but it was negative :( Oh well....I don't *really* need to get pregnant until next month


----------



## Guppy051708

I bet you'll get knocked up as soon as your try :haha:..unless of course you already are ;) but i bet it will be fast :D


----------



## polaris

Congratulations LucyLu!! That's really fantastic news.

Melissa I'm sorry to say that AF still hasn't come back here and Thomas is nearly 17 months and on just one feed a day for several months now. Hopefully she will make a reappearance sooner than that for you though. 

I'm thinking about trying Agnus Castus / Vitex, a herbal remedy that is supposed to be good for getting AF back while breastfeeding. Has anyone tried it or heard anything about it? I found this information on Kellymum: 



> Vitex is a very useful herb for PMS symptoms, as well as for moms who are breastfeeding and are desiring to conceive again, and are having problems with their cycles returning or becoming regular enough to sustain a pregnancy.
> 
> Vitex works by stimulating the production of luteinizing hormone (LH) and suppressing the production of follicle stimulating hormone (FSH). This in turn causes the corpus luteum to secrete more progesterone. Progesterone suppresses the production of prolaction. Also, vitex has components that bind to the dopamine receptor sites of the pituitary, inhibiting prolactin secretion.
> 
> Chasteberry/Vitex/Chaste tree berry has been said to enhance lactation, but in practical application it may decrease milk supply. Once the milk supply is firmly established and on autocrine control, it's doubtful that the use of vitex, in and of itself, will have any negative impact on milk production, but it should not be recommended as a galactagogue.


----------



## sun

Polaris - I have been taking Vitex this past cycle and I think it is having a positive effect! I OV 2 days earlier than normal (CD15) so my LP was 9-10 days. I'm not exactly sure on the LP as my AF has been a bit dodgy this month. But I had a 4day LP at the shortest and 8 days at the longest, so an improvement!! Also I feel like my hormones are more stable generally (less AF pain, more stable moods, less breakthrough spotting, etc)

The thing about vitex though is that it can dry the milk up as it can lower the hormones that help produce it (because it is regulating the hormones). But I am definitely staying on it - I have taken B6 for months, and tried a few other things but haven't had anything make much of a difference until this. I wasn't too worried about drying up my milk as Bun only BF 1x/day and it is mostly for comfort. I take less than a dose/day as well just in case. But I got the OK to take it as long as I understood the possibility of the effect it could have on my production. I haven't noticed much difference in that area yet, but vitex can take a few months to really take effect! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

I am waiting to try vitex till I am done bf'ing in the mean time I am taking b vits with 50 mgs of b6 in it a day. If I don't notice a change I'll up it to 100 mgs. I'm also on clomid this month and my motilium. I had stopped the motilium for two days but then skyler got sick and wanted to nurse around the clock so I started taking a lower dose of it to help out.


----------



## polaris

sun said:


> Polaris - I have been taking Vitex this past cycle and I think it is having a positive effect! I OV 2 days earlier than normal (CD15) so my LP was 9-10 days. I'm not exactly sure on the LP as my AF has been a bit dodgy this month. But I had a 4day LP at the shortest and 8 days at the longest, so an improvement!! Also I feel like my hormones are more stable generally (less AF pain, more stable moods, less breakthrough spotting, etc)
> 
> The thing about vitex though is that it can dry the milk up as it can lower the hormones that help produce it (because it is regulating the hormones). But I am definitely staying on it - I have taken B6 for months, and tried a few other things but haven't had anything make much of a difference until this. I wasn't too worried about drying up my milk as Bun only BF 1x/day and it is mostly for comfort. I take less than a dose/day as well just in case. But I got the OK to take it as long as I understood the possibility of the effect it could have on my production. I haven't noticed much difference in that area yet, but vitex can take a few months to really take effect! xxx

Thanks for the information, I definitely think it might be worth considering for me. I'm not too worried about my supply either as Thomas also only has one feed a day and I do think it is mainly for comfort as he will happily go without it if I'm not there at bedtime. And also if I miss the feed I don't even get engorged so I really don't think that he is taking too much milk. I probably wouldn't have considered it when he was younger and still feeding a lot but at this stage I think it's worth a try.

What dose are you taking?


----------



## sun

I am the same with Bun - as soon as he was around 14 months his milk consumption really dropped off, then a month ago he just stopped wanting it at all during the day. He usually wakes up at 1:00am and that's it. I never get engorged if he doesn't take any for 24h or so - hardly even remember what it feels like! I take the vitex in liquid form (tastes AWFUL) and I take 500mg a day - which is 16-17 drops (half a dose - full dose is 15-20 drops 2x/day) I buy the A.Vogel brand.


----------



## Melissa_M

I think I might try that vitex.....couldn't hurt right??? :D
Where do you get it? Do you need a prescription?


----------



## sun

No - it's just an herbal supplement! I get it from the health food store xx


----------



## Guppy051708

so, what exactly does vitex do? I read the info, but i still dont fully understand :shrug: Does it make you ov. earlier? Does it make your cycles regular (and if so how)? Does it lengthen LP? What exactly is its purpose? I may try it if things are a no go this cycle. Because last cycle i had a really funky cycle-so abnormal...i think it was more bc of my thyroid but couldn't hurt


----------



## crazy84

Guppy051708 said:


> Am i the only American??

I am from Texas!


----------



## Guppy051708

crazy84 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Am i the only American??
> 
> I am from Texas!Click to expand...

YaY :dance: :D
What part? I have family in Austin.


----------



## crazy84

Amarillo! It's at the top of Texas.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice.
They were orginally from Brownsville-on the Texeco boarder and it was flipping HOT there in the summer! I love Austin though, wish i could move there!


----------



## crazy84

Yes I have been there. It is hot and humid down by the border. I love Texas... all except for the wind!!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

I see you have 3 kids. how far apart in age are they?


----------



## crazy84

Pretty far apart. I had my first 2 when I was 16&18... so my daughter is 9, my son is 7 and my new baby girl is 3 months. My mom did a lot for me with my first 2... we lived with her. With klaire its like a whole new experience. I love it. And my older kids are amazing helpers.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, no doubt i am sure!
are you nervous having them close in age? (well #3 and #4) i want mine really close (obviously) but im sorta scared at the same time.but i think im just scared to have more than one in general, but excited too.


----------



## crazy84

I really want them close. My older 2 are 18 months apart... I think if I get pregnant soon.... which I hope, it will be hard, but totally worth it. My older 2 are great together and I want klaire to have the same thing.... I am scared though. Lol the fear comes and goes. I bet we will be running our legs off the first few years..... but maybe that will be a good diet plan. Lol do u want a boy or girl... or does it matter?? I have both... so to me it doesn't matter. For convenience a girl would be good. But I will be happy either way. We have a 4 bedroom house... so at least if it was a girl, the babies could share a room. I don't think my other 2 will be to thrilled about sharing with the baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, i could see that!
I am *hoping* for a girl...actually dh and i both really really want a girl-badly. but of course i would be happy with a boy...just wanting that girl :cloud9: im praying i get her.


----------



## crazy84

Well I hope you get your girl too!!! They are so much fun. And expensive lol... we love the big bows. I buy so many it is ridiculous. But i love it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Aww :cloud9: i can't wait!


----------



## Melissa_M

Girls are great!!! I would love another girl! Or a boy! I actually really don't have a preference with this one :D


----------



## Melissa_M

I bought some Vitex today that I'm going to start taking. 
Does anyone in here have personal experiences with it?


----------



## Guppy051708

I think if a girl was my first- i really wouldn't have a preference for # 2 either. I mean i love love love isaiah to death, but just being honest lol


----------



## sun

Melissa_M - I wrote about vitex a page or 2 ago if you want to check it out - I also mentioned the brand and dose.

This month after taking the vitex my OV was 2 days earlier, making my LP 9 or 10 days. The FS said that it was basically impossible to get PG with my cycles the way they were (6-8 day LP, 23 day cycle) but on the vitex I got almost 10 days and my hormones were way more level. .......And I got a faint BFP yesterday!! I am classed as a threatened miscarriage though, as have been spotting/bleeding (I thought it was AF). They are checking my HCG levels though to be sure. I'm just hoping my low progesterone is causing the spotting, but things aren't looking very good. If you want the whole story you can read my journal - I won't go into all the details here. 

Regardless though, the vitex worked well enough to get regulate my cycles and get a 9-10 day LP which was enough to catch the egg! So I will definitely be staying on it. 

xx


----------



## Guppy051708

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!! :dance:
Im praying this beany will be a sticky one :dust:


----------



## Melissa_M

Oh I really hope your little bean sticks!!! xoxoxo

Are you going to keep taking the Vitex throughout first tri??

And sorry I remembered somebody posting something about it a few pages back but I couldn't remember who!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Congratulations Sun!!! :happydance:
Hoping everything turns out okay!!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh Sun I hope it all works out, let us know how the beta's go! I wanna take the vitex but can't cause I am bf'ing. Maybe I'll ask a pharmacist about it. I am taking b6 though and clomid to hurry ovulation up.


----------



## sun

Thanks everyone :hugs:
I don't know what to expect as the doc was very negative about it being a sticky bean. She used the terms "almost certainly a miscarriage" and then just went on to talk about how I'm lucky because it's early enough I won't need intervention (ie: a D&C) so I don't know what to think. I changed my ticker and already got some PM congrats and not really sure what to say - just hoping beyond hope that it's a sticky! xx


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Yes the vitex can lower supply in some people so definitely shouldn't be taken if you are worried about that! My doc was ok with the vitex as I'm not too concerned about the supply (Bun only BF 1x/day now) but it hasn't affected at all. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I won't update the front page till you know but bleeding only means 50/50 chance of miscarriage so you have hope!


----------



## sun

Thanks, I really hope so!!! The doc was such a downer, I left the office positive that everything was hopeless! xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

That's pretty stupid of your doctor to worry you like that!!! I had bleeding right after I got my BFP with both my pregnancies...one ended sadly but the other ended with Alia so it can go either way!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Same with me! ^


----------



## polaris

Wow congratulations Sun, I really really hope it all goes well for you! Can't believe your doctor was so negative but maybe he just didn't want you to get your hopes up in case it doesn't work out? I will be keeping everything crossed for you anyway! Definitely a good endorsement for the Vitex though. 

So I started taking it a couple of days ago now and today I have EWCM! Yay! Don't know if it's just coincidence and I know it doesn't necessarily mean I will ovulate but we got some BD in just in case. Also my sex drive seems to be back after being MIA since before Thomas was born. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sun

That's one of the things I noticed too - I had a sex drive for once! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Oh sun I also meant to say your temp is nice and high to so that has to mean something to surely?


----------



## sun

I am hoping! xx
I am still temping every day as the doc said my temp would probably fall sometime soon and I would m/c. The BnB ladies have been so good to me and so reassuring that I am a little more positive then I was. I don't know if you saw my journal, but the doc was so negative - she just talked about how lucky I was that I wouldn't need interventions (D&C) and how I should wait a cycle before trying again. She seemed to do the blood test as a formality so when I left the office, I was sure there was no chance. But now because of BnB I know there is a chance - it might be small, but still a chance! So trying to focus on that.


----------



## Guppy051708

so wait, she did a blood test-like beta? are you going back in a couple of days for another to see if yoru levels are rising?
either way, we are always here for you :hugs:


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya your temps look great!! :D


----------



## sun

They took a test yesterday and will take another test monday to see if the levels are rising. Stupid weekend means I have to wait longer!! :growlmad: It was really lame though as the doc just kept saying how the levels would most likely drop or barely rise - definitely nothing positive at all. I was really happy to get a HCG of 91 though. When I left the office I actually thought the test might come out neg!


----------



## sun

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Some docs are just morons!


----------



## polaris

Hi Sun, just had a little read of your journal, I am really really hoping for a sticky little bean for you. Your temperatures definitely look good and 91 sounds like a good figure and also it must be a good sign that the bleeding is dying down. I will be keeping everything crossed for you and I hope you get good results at the retest on Monday.


----------



## QueSeraSera

hi ladies! i have been MIA for the past couple of weeks because audrey and i were on vacation and were way busier than i thought we were gonna be! anyway, seems like my milk supply has dipped again, im not sure if i didnt stay hydrated enough or the change in climate/altitude or what...maybe audrey is just hungrier these days, who knows. but it seems to still be keeping AF away. after the bleed at 8 and 16 weeks, i thought maybe i was just on a long cycle but now its been 11 weeks since the last and nothing. booo! DH told me yesterday when i came home that he thinks i should stop BFing cause he wants to try for another now...like really try. im just not sure i want to give it up, even though she is getting about 60% formula these days... :-/ oh the decisions...why cant i just have my cake and eat it too!? lol

oh and btw, massive congrats on the BFPs ladies! what a successful thread we have going here! heres to more announcements in the near future! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Sun how did the blood test go? Have you got the results back yet? Your temps still look great.

Queserasera I am in the same boat, well except Skyler is not getting formula at all but now he's trying to cut out his noon time feed, the last two days he's wanted nothing to do with my boob till the 4pm feed. So now he's getting BM early morning, at 4 then at bed.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sounds like he's trying to wean Tiff!


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats amazing that he is trying to wean and will go that long without nursing...to me it just seems so far off since audrey still eats about every 2 hours. :-/


----------



## Kelly9

I am guessing he is trying to wean, I am not certain but it seems that way. Makes me a little sad, I like bf'ing him. I'll still keep up the night times and morning feeds as long as he'll let me.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah i know how you feel. I felt that way (and still do actually). Isaiah weaned at 5 months! (as soon as he started teething). It just makes him sooo angry when i offer it to him :( it has been 2 months since he took to the boob :( all that hard work for milk and the turkey quits :wacko: oh well. Apparently a lot of babies go on a boob strike when they are teething and then usually once the tooth comes in they take the boob back. Isaiah didn't but i think he realized it was just easier to not take to it since he was getting formula so much to supplement.


----------



## Kelly9

Thats possible. I actually checked Skylers gums thinking maybe he was teething but there isn't a hint of anything there. I'll keep checking.


----------



## Guppy051708

Well, im just thinking since he is cutting one particular feed out each day, that its more related to weaning than teething, but ya never know


----------



## Kelly9

Well he cut out the midmorning feed about 6 weeks ago so I am thinking the same thing.


----------



## sun

My LO was on 4 feeds/day forever - then suddenly it was 3 then 2 in a really short amount of time. I thought a month ago that he was weaning completely, but he wakes up around 1am and always wants boob. He usually wants to nurse constantly when he's sick, but then less when he's teething! xx

Kelly9 - Just realized you asked a few pages back about the blood test! Thanks for asking! :hugs: I think you checked my journal, but my levels are doing ok for the time being! Todays levels were pretty good! 

Found out today that my thyroid is low though - so now I'm on Levo-something. The FS wants me to start it ASAP as low thyroid can cause m/c among other things. So now I'm on thyroid meds - possibly for the rest of my life! :( I feel even luckier to have gotten PG though - as that, plus my low progesterone (which is good now), plus my 8-day LP. How did I even get a BFP?? Miracle!! :cloud9:


----------



## Melissa_M

Sounds like it was meant to be :cloud9:


----------



## polaris

Sun - I'm so pleased to hear that everything is going well. Just as well you found out about the thyroid and can get treatment started asap. I agree with MelissaM that this pregnancy must be meant to be, it sounds like this little bean was pretty determined! Going to check your journal now for the details.

Thomas dropped his mid-morning feed at about nine or ten months as far as I can recall so he was only on three feeds a day after that. At 11 months he dropped his afternoon feed and went down to just morning and bedtime, and by 13 or 14 months he was down to just a bedtime feed. Still going strong on that feed though at 17 months. So dropping feeds doesn't necessarily mean weaning.


----------



## Kelly9

Great news on the levels! Steph has postpartum thyroid issue which cause her to have a low thyroid, she may have some info for you. I'd day it was a miracle to. Just curious but why do you have an FS, did you have problems trying to conceive your first?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ Its true. I've seen it all (also had a history a few years ago). It really ins't a big deal as long as it monitored and you are taking the proper dose of levothyoxine (some ppl take synthroid) :thumbup: The hormone is consider a class A- so its been proven perfectly save for an unborn baby (and thats the best you can have with a drug)! Just keep taking it and you'll be fine :D


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Yes it took us 4 years NTNP/TTC to get Bun!! :cloud9: This time around after 6 cycles and my cycle being so weird we got referred. But then cycle 7 was lucky - and as it turns out I was actually PG when I was there. :thumbup: I do wish I had found BnB when I was TTC#1 - I didn't until I was in my 1st tri with Bun! 

Guppy - I was really surprised to hear my thyroid is low actually - I have no symptoms at all. And everyone I know with hypothyroid knew something was wrong. I am just a bit low though so probably couldn't really tell. Was so surprised to hear that my progesterone is suddenly so high (which I was expecting to still be low), but my thyroid is off :haha: Hope it means it was meant to be! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

High progesterone is a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

indeed it is :D
It (progresterone) could be high since your preggo :thumbup:

its actually really common for a woman to experience thyroid problems being postpartum. Many of which will stay with that thyroid issue. But rest in hope, its not a big deal- a pill once per day and some blood work every few months. But i will say i had hypothyroid from age 14-19. And i never had a problem with it from age 19-22 and the only reason it came back is because of the whole postpartum thyroiditis, so actually theres a chance you may not need to be on it forever. Many woman go into "remission" (sorta like how i did) and when you do your levels are fine and dandy without the pill :D


----------



## lucy_lu10

I had slight hypothyroidism during my first pregnancy (in the last trimester) and then it disappeared. My friend developed hypothyroidism after giving birth and didn't get her periods back until she started taking synthroid (she didn't breastfeed so she knew something was off) which jump started everything immediately! Crazy how many people develop this.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yeah, its quit common....which makes me wonder why the hell it isn't checked often in pregnancy and quickly in the postpartum period. :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sun, i just got my results back (ive been having terrible moods for the last few month, my cycles have been messed up, ive been tired and have dry skin). They said it hasn't gotten any better so they are going to treat me with 75mg of Levothyoxrine starting today. What level do they have you on? Also, do you recall what your numbers were? In Feb. mine was 11.3 (def. BADLY hypo, but they figured it would resolve itself since it was from postpartum thyroiditis :dohh:) Now its 10.79 so it really hasn't worked itself out- at all :nope: Just watch your symptoms (if you had any before taking it). BEcause some ppl dont respond to levothyoxrine (thats the generic of synthroid). We have a bad family history and everyone HAS to be on synthroid because the levo stuff doesn't work as well (it can but some forms of hypo dont respond to it). hopefully mine do, im just glad i'll be getting some relief!


----------



## Kelly9

Oh wow so this was definitely much better then waiting 4 years! I really hope I have your luck, I'm on cycle 5 right now and if the bvits don't work i'll be trying vitex. I'm trying to get Skyler on 2 formula feeds a day now and two BF's for his liquid portion, but he's not liking his bottle. I feel like I want my body back at least for a short while before I get pg again and Skyler has been so indifferent to the boob lately (i suspect he is self weaning) that it's not a bonding thing anymore. Except the early morning feed which I will give up last cause it's my favourite to.


----------



## bky

It's interesting that people say Vitex might lower milk as it's in my making more milk book as a galactalogue. :shrug:
I'm rather anxious to have AF back so I may take a pregnancy test next week just to check and then find some and start taking it. I'd really hoped to have a few months of 'let's just see what happens' before actively TTC again. And also if AF comes back soonish I won't have to cut Lucy off at 12 months :winkwink: like I promised OH I would for TTC.
She still wants to nurse at least 4 if not 6 times per day when we're home together, but I've cut my pumping at work down to once per day. She eats a pretty good amount too, so while it's mainly for naps I think she enjoys the mummy milk as well. 
Or it's easier for her to communicate that she wants boob rather than she is thirsty...:)


----------



## Melissa_M

I've started taking vitex. I've been taking ovulation tests for the past two weeks and still haven't had a positive so that must mean I'm definitely not pregnant and I definitely have not ovulated yet so I'm safe to take vitex until I ovulate. Hopefully it speeds it up!!! 
bky I've heard that in certain doses vitex can help milk supply but in the dose used to help fertility it can dry milk up. very strange!


----------



## sun

Guppy - I don't know what my numbers were actually... I didn't even ask, which is really weird for me. Usually I'm nosing in on everything!! :haha: He did say that my TSH is high, which means my thyroid is low?? But apparently it's just a little high. I have been reading that the normal TSH for someone in 1st tri is 0.24-2.99? I will ask him at the next app't what it was! They have me on 50mcg/day of Levothyroxine. I hope I respond to the meds - but I won't know until they re-take my TSH levels in a month. I hope you respond to the Levo too - and start feeling better soon!! :hugs:

Kelly9 - Thanks xx It was a long wait - but well worth it now!! That's why I was so worried about getting pregnant with #2 and it was the reason we wanted to start TTC#2 so soon (we were aiming for last April, but AF had other ideas). I really hope you get your BFP asap too!! :hugs: 

bky - I also read that on several internet sites, but my doc and pharmacist both said it could lower supply. Maybe because it helps regulate the hormones - so if you have an excess of prolactin then your supply might go down, but if it is low your supply might go up?? Total guess here though!! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

SO when you putting up a ticker sun?


----------



## Guppy051708

Was wondering the same :winkwink:


----------



## sun

I got an early scan appointment for April 12 - so if all looks well, I will put it up then!! xx
The spotting is almost completely gone now so I'm relaxing a bit - and the scan is only 11 days away!! xxx


----------



## polaris

Sun I have a very good feeling that everything will go well at the scan!

Well my news is that I've been doing a bit of temperature charting to see what my body is doing and FF gave me crosshairs yesterday and is saying that I'm 7 dpo!! I actually couldn't believe it when I put in the temperature and FF marked ovulation and I'm still not totally convinced because my temperatures have been pretty up and down. But I'm feeling really optimistic that maybe I'm finally ovulating and might get AF back! And if FF is right, then half of the TWW is already over without me even having known that I ovulated! Yay!!


----------



## sun

Polaris - Sounds good!!! Interesting that FF took 6 days to mark your OV! I always got crosshairs once I had 3 consecutive days of elevated temps.
Also do you have a link to your chart or ticker so we can stalk it?? :blush: :haha:


----------



## polaris

sun said:


> Polaris - Sounds good!!! Interesting that FF took 6 days to mark your OV! I always got crosshairs once I had 3 consecutive days of elevated temps.
> Also do you have a link to your chart or ticker so we can stalk it?? :blush: :haha:

The reason FF took so long to mark it is that my temperatures have been all over the place. Which is the reason why I am not totally convinced that FF is right.

This is the link to my chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25ad8e

(CD 1 is totally arbitrary though as I just set it manually obviously because of no AF)


----------



## madge

O M G.................:bfp: :wacko:

I know we were TTC but still!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Hope FF is right and you ovulated!!:D
Did you dtd around ov??


----------



## Guppy051708

madge said:


> O M G.................:bfp: :wacko:
> 
> I know we were TTC but still!!!!!!!

wait? im confused...did you get your :bfp:?! :shrug:


----------



## Melissa_M

madge said:


> O M G.................:bfp: :wacko:
> 
> I know we were TTC but still!!!!!!!

omg!!! congrats!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

madge said:


> O M G.................:bfp: :wacko:
> 
> I know we were TTC but still!!!!!!!

congratualtions! its always a shock isnt it, even if its what you were trying at all along! i had the same thing with audrey...wanted wanted wanted to get pregnant, but when i finally got the BFP i about died of shock! :)


----------



## Guppy051708

CONGRATSSS!: :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats madge! Wow this thread is going to be empty soon and by empty I mean not very many left waiting to get their bfps.


----------



## polaris

Melissa_M said:


> Hope FF is right and you ovulated!!:D
> Did you dtd around ov??

Yes, if FF is right then we DTD the evening before ovulation. So fingers crossed! I don't even mind about getting a BFP though, I would be happy just to get my cycle back. If I did get pregnant, I wouldn't have had a period since 22nd January 2009 - how strange would that be, LOL!!

Madge - :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Huge congratulations, very exciting news!


----------



## Kelly9

It looks promising polaris!


----------



## sun

Congrats Madge!! :dance:


----------



## madge

Sorry for disappearing after making my announcement, LO is being really fussy and difficult to feed at the moment......maybe some truth to the changing taste of BM once pregnant again.

Thank you all so much :flower:


----------



## eviesmommy

Hi all! I would love to be part of this thread, my DD is 9mth and we had hoped that we would be NTNP again by now but i've not even had a hint of AF yet, has anyone else gone this long?


----------



## sun

eviesmommy - I didn't have AF back until 10-11 months! xx


----------



## eviesmommy

Thats good to hear sun!, i almost don't want to say it but hopefully AF will be back soon!


----------



## bky

eviesmommy, mine is also showing no sign of appearing. :(


----------



## lucy_lu10

madge said:


> O M G.................:bfp: :wacko:
> 
> I know we were TTC but still!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

I want my bfp now!


----------



## Guppy051708

^Maybe you'll get it :winkwink: these :bfp: are bound to wear off onto us eventually!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> I want my bfp now!

i agree! so many flashing BFPs greet me when i open this thread...its making me even more broody (if thats possible!)


----------



## Kelly9

No it's possible, I get more and more broody every day!


----------



## sun

FX'd that all you lovely BF mamas get your BFPs asap! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## QueSeraSera

im right there with ya tiff! and everyday i see how much audrey absolutely loves other kids and how happy they make her, and i so badly want to give her a sibling that is close in age to grow up with. i never EVER thought i would hope for AF to show, but i sure am these days!


----------



## Melissa_M

I think this is a lucky thread :winkwink: 
BFP's FOR EVERYONE!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I like the way you think Melissa!


----------



## Guppy051708

^ yeah, me too!


----------



## Melissa_M

I think I might be ovulating soon!! :happydance:
I have tons of ewcm and my opks are finally getting darker. 
It would be such perfect timing if I got pregnant right away but I'm not going to get my hopes up


----------



## Kelly9

Well maybe you will, wouldn't that be awesome, I mean not getting a period in sooooooo long.


----------



## Melissa_M

That'd be awesome!


----------



## bky

I just saw that KellyMom has a big page on TTC while BFing. Some good charts and statistics at the bottom of the page.
https://www.kellymom.com/bf/normal/fertility.html
I started taking Vitex today in hopes it will encourage AF, but am likely going to start trying for night weaning next (that's not going to be any fun :nope: there goes my sleep margin).


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck bky. I've been trying to get my little man to take a bottle with EBM or fomula anything really but it's been an upward battle. I think it is progressing but it sure is taking a while to get there.


----------



## sun

Good luck bky! 
I could never get my LO to drop the night feed - he has been feeding 1x/day for a couple months and it's the night feed! But we wouldn't hold out on giving him boob at night - OH and I always give in as it's so easy to BF him for 10 minutes rather than have him crying for who knows how long! Hope you can get something to work!! xxx


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck with the night weaning bky!!!
Alia's been sleeping through the night for a few weeks now and it's bliss!! 
And thanks for the article....very interesting :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi Girlies...I just came on for a moan really! I've not read anything before me, as I am going to do it when I've finished moaning lol!

Anyway, I am starting to think it's never going to happen, me and OH wanted about a 2year gap between them, LO is now almost 15 months, our age gap is going to be huge! AF is still not here, it's getting me down, all I want is to be pregnant again, I just want a big family, and I want age gaps that are reasonable, not what I am beginning to suspect as a 3-4 year age gap! All I can think of is being pregnant, I love it, and I even loved labour/birth...I just want more babies!!
:cry::cry:


----------



## Kelly9

Jellybeann I am facing the same thing with a period. It sucks. I really hope AF shows for you soon so you can at least get back to trying!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> Jellybeann I am facing the same thing with a period. It sucks. I really hope AF shows for you soon so you can at least get back to trying!

Thanks...fingers crossed for you too, it's not nice thinking that we won't get our age gap we wanted, but I suppose everything happens for a reason and we haen't got AF back for a reason!!


----------



## Kelly9

I likely wouldn't have gotten my age gap anyway my husband has male factor infertility... or poor sperm quality so I expected this but even so my lp has been super short anyway, I just read that article that Bky posted and I guess I'm in the second stage of full fertility only it was medication induced before I started taking motilium to increase my supply I was ovulating regularly with a decent lp of anywhere form 10-13 days. I am now off all meds except my b vit so we'll see if that will straighten me out. My last cycle was only 15 days!!!!!


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - FX's your cycle/LP straightens out soon! I had a super long anovulatory October cycle, then a 17 day cycle with 4 day LP in November, but it has been progressively longer every month since. Then my last cycle my LP was long enough for implantation at 9DPO! (I think anyway, judging by my chart)


----------



## crossroads

Kelly sorry about AF :(

Congrats Sun!


----------



## Kelly9

Hey crossroads nice to see you back! Did your break away help at all? Or were you just a super busy mom with no extra time?


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Hey crossroads nice to see you back! Did your break away help at all? Or were you just a super busy mom with no extra time?

I was itching to post!! But B&B was stressing me out :dohh: I felt a lot healthier having a break away. I didn't think about TTC as much. KWIM?

I plan to use B&B during 2WWs. Think I ovulate today! (Photo on journal)

How are you doing? Are you having problems with LP?

I've missed you :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah my last cycle was only 15 days from start to finish with no ov, it's the first cycle I've not ovulated but my lp before was only 5 days then the one before was 7. It was regular and long before the motilium but (in case you missed my earlier post) I've stopped taking the motilium now and am only on bvits for lp 100mg of b6 a day. I am still bf'ing and more frequently to since my supply has dropped but I am hoping it will help straighten things out, if I can't get my supply up from just nursing Skyler more we'll have to transition over to formula since he won't be getting enough from me.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Yeah my last cycle was only 15 days from start to finish with no ov, it's the first cycle I've not ovulated but my lp before was only 5 days then the one before was 7. It was regular and long before the motilium but (in case you missed my earlier post) I've stopped taking the motilium now and am only on bvits for lp 100mg of b6 a day. I am still bf'ing and more frequently to since my supply has dropped but I am hoping it will help straighten things out, if I can't get my supply up from just nursing Skyler more we'll have to transition over to formula since he won't be getting enough from me.

Ahhh I see. Darn this breastfeeding lark :dohh:

Why did you stop taking motilium?


----------



## Kelly9

today is day three without! So it should all be out of my system by now. 

Sun, where did you find out that taking 1000mg's of vitex is the standard dose? I know you said you were taking half the dose at 500mgs. I just want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## sun

I did look it up on various sites which all said standard dose is 1000mg/day. But mainly the vitex I bought came with a how-to pamphlet and dosages which had the daily dose at around 1000mg/day. (it said 20 drops = 542mg, and daily dose is 15-20 drops 2x/day). I only took mine once a day in the morning. I bought it at a health food place which has a doc/naturopath there who I discussed it with as well. He was very knowledgeable about it. My own doc had to look it up and was ok with me taking it, but she wasn't too concerned as it's an herbal supplement and I think she kind of rolled her eyes a bit that I would bother making an appointment to ask.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok. I found it in 1000mg capsules so I won't have to bother with the liquid which is nice. I just wanted to make sure it was all good in that high a dose, cause most of the other stores I called sell it in 80mg capsules or 400mg capsules, I was just surprised by the varying level of potency.


----------



## sun

There is a huge variation in potency. I bought the brand I did because the 1000mg dose in the other option was double the amount! And more expensive to boot! :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'll likely take the full standard dose once I am done bf'ing which may be never since my kid refuses to take a bottle. I am wondering if it's the taste of the formula. I've taken a bag of frozen BM out and am going to try that tonight that way I can at least figure out if it's the bottle or the taste. If I have to I'll just mix the EBM with the formula and slowly make it more formula and see if that works.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiff, i thought youve always pumped? ...so Im confused, how did you give the pumped stuff to him while you were at class? or did you just freeze all of it? :shrug:


----------



## sun

My LO wouldn't ever take frozen EBM! I froze so much in the early days but he would never take it so it all ended up in the bin! :( I was reading about some women having lots of a certain protein in their milk that gives it a funky smell when it is thawed though - mine definitely smelled off when thawed. 
OH was so disappointed that he could never feed Bun!

I hope he takes the EBM! Then you can slowly wean him onto the formula. xxx


----------



## QueSeraSera

alright ladies, heres a random question for you guys. back story: we got back from vacation last week and my stepson had a cold. so by tuesday audrey had some sniffles. then we had to go in on tuesday for her six month shots and by the end of the day she was pretty sick. she got over the high fever, but still has a cough and congestion, and today she has a midgrade fever. anyway, she absolutely will not nurse...it started 3 days ago and i have not been able to get her to nurse since then. i am pumping to try to keep my supply and to feed her EBF, which she takes out of a bottle no problem... then last night she wouldnt sleep at all and i ended up having to hold her all night as she woke up every 20-30 minutes crying like she was in pain. also, she has been gnawing on her hand a LOT lately and DH says it feels like her teeth are right under the surface of her gums in several places. so i am wondering if the cold and the teething have anything to do with the nursing strike...did any of your LOs do this? how long did it last? and do you think that it all has to do with the sleeping or is it normal to have such drastic sleep regression at about 6 months?

thanks ladies! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Guppy's son wouldn't nurse cause he was teething. 

I always pumped, so I pumped enough in advance to have fresh milk in the fridge for the first day I was gone in the week then what I pumped while away just went into the fridge for the next day etc. I also pumped to have a stash which we used when I got sick and started having milk supply issues. Problem is my schedules been so great that the last couple months I was able to come home to nurse at lunch so I didn't need to pump and he didn't need a bottle anymore... hence the bottle strike he won't take one now. I am wondering if it's the taste of the formula though cause I tried some and it's disgusting. Does that answer your question? I haven't pumped in about a month now nor do I intend on pumping again but if he won't take a bottle I'm going to have to go back on the motilium that I so desperately want to be off of just to feed him.


----------



## sun

My LO always fed loads when he was sick, but was the complete opposite when teething. I thought he would wean completely last time he was teething. My LO also bites me if I try to BF when he's teething (ow!) - like really bites. But they are all different - some want to BF constantly and others don't want BM at all. Also I've noticed on the BF forum that some babies will strike if they have an ear infection with their cold as the suction required with BF hurts their ears. Bottles are easier on them when it comes to sucking/swallowing. My LO will have issues too if he is so congested that he needs to come on/off the boob to breathe. 

Really hope Audrey feels better soon and gets back on the boob! I would just keep offering and pumping to maintain supply. I'm sure she will be back once she's feeling better. xxx


----------



## QueSeraSera

eeek! i never thought of an ear infection! she has been grabbing at her ear, but she always does that, so i didnt really think about it. but everything i read says that they often come after a cold, are accompanied by a low grade fever, makes them stop nursing, and affects sleep... :-/ i guess i should probably try to get her into the doctor to make sure everything is alright! rather be safe than sorry and all of that! thanks for the help sun!


----------



## Guppy051708

ear infections and fevers are common with teething!
Also, like Tiffany said, isaiah refused the boob when he started teething-hasn't gone back since :( And he got really pissed when i would offer it to him :wacko:


----------



## QueSeraSera

thats exactly the same with audrey! she puts both hands on my boob, pushes her arms straight out and arches her back to get as far away from me as possible, and then she screams. though now it seems like shes not wanting to eat anything, whether it be from a bottle or a boob! i havent been able to get her to eat anything all morning :(


----------



## Guppy051708

aww. wonder if her tummy is hurting? if she was teething i would think she would want _something_ in her mouth. Maybe try at wet cool washcloth and see if she responds to it (to find out if it is her teeth bothering her or not). Usually if they are teething they drool a lot more frequently and put EVERYTHING in their mouths (more so than usual). If you dont conclude its her teeth id have to wonder if her tummy hurts.


----------



## QueSeraSera

she drools like crazy all the time, but it doesnt seem like more than normal. she has had pretty much her entire fist in her mouth all morning though. she is sleeping a lot more than normal today and im not sure if its because she slept so poorly last night or if its because she is sick. i tried giving her a teether ring this morning and she just kind of stared at it. she doesnt seem to like to chew on anything but her hands or mommy and daddys forearms. lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

I would have to guess if she is teething then!
Maybe try giving her some baby orajel (doesn't work for Z though- i would suggest vanilla extract thou! works wonders for us!)


----------



## Melissa_M

Hope you figure out what's bothering her... Maybe take her to the doctor just to be safe :hugs:


----------



## QueSeraSera

i will have DH pick up some orajel tonight to give that a try. what is the vanilla extract for? the gums? she finally ate a few ounces and so that makes me feel a bit better, but shes back to sleep already...she NEVER sleeps this much! im thinking maybe a trip to the doctor is in order, just to be safe. i think ill call in a consult with the nurse first to see what she has to say about it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you get it figured out :hugs:
Yeah, we dont even bother with the orajel because it doesnt work at all (for him). So we use the vanilla extract (its like 35% alcohol or something)on his gums and it works really well :thumbup:


----------



## QueSeraSera

oh alright! i had never heard of that before. im going to keep that stored back in my mental file in case we have that same issue with the orajel! :) thanks!


----------



## sun

I never heard of the vanilla extract thing before! Will have to try this! :thumbup: Orajel also doesn't work with Bun.


----------



## Guppy051708

yep, im not sure if the imitation vanilla extract works as we only have the real deal vanilla extract in our house. So if you are gonna get it, get the real stuff. Maybe the imitation kind works but i have no idea. doubtful.


----------



## Kelly9

Orajel is also not recommended cause it can numb the gag reflex and increase the chances of choking but if she's not eating anything that won't matter.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ thats really interesting...i wonder if thats why z cough-chokes immediately agfer i give it to him? :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Probably!


----------



## eviesmommy

hey just to go back a page or two, the ladies who were having trouble getting lo's on to bottles, have you tried offering milk in a open cup? my lo wont take a bottle but is more than happy to have ebm from a cup!


----------



## Kelly9

He's not good enough with an open cup but he is good with a sippy cup more then good enough but I don't think he'll take the formula cause it tastes nasty. He is avoiding the bottle no matter whats in it so I will try EBM in the sippy cup and see how that goes. He's never had an issue taken frozen BM before so maybe it will work but it doesn't solve my problem of wanting to cut back on bf'ing cause once I run out of EBM then all there is is formula. I think I am just going to have to nurse him till he's a year or close to it then put him on homo milk. Hopefully he'll have no issues with that, I have tried pretty much everything and anything that is possible.


----------



## Kelly9

SO unless my cycles sort them selves out then it looks like I won't have a chance of getting pg till I am done nursing. I will be taking vitex in conjunction with my motilium in the hopes that it off sets the side effects.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany, have you ever used and SNS system? I know its for babies that either cant nurse (because of being premie) or because of milk supply issues (remember i used it), but i was thinking about that. It would be a good way for him to get milk since he doesn't want the bottle. I know that doesn't cut back with nursing, but it will a.) increase your milk supply because it attaches to your boob then a little small tube goes into his mouth at the same time the nipple does b.) it will help him get used to forumla for when you run out c.) he wont have to take the bottle d.) you may not have to take the Domperidone because it will help with yoru supply. You had a supply so you know you can get it back-would be a different story if you never had it. 
Just a thought. the SNS is cheap and easy to use. Plus you wont have to take Domperidone and maybe your cycles will level out.


----------



## Kelly9

I would rather take the domperione, I think I am just going to let him nurse as long as he wants and basically let him wean himself off. He's already effectively cut out one feed so I know he'll do it with others. I can wait 3-4 more months to have a normal cycle it won't hurt me and it will give him what he needs. He can go on homo milk only around the 10 or 11 month mark. I am sure he will like the taste of that.


----------



## QueSeraSera

crazy about the orajel...i guess i wont be buying any of that. maybe ill just stick with the vanilla extract route when we get to the teething. we ended up taking audrey to the ER last night though and it wasnt the teething that was making her so sick. she just wouldnt eat and was running a temperature and was generally listless, it was really worrying me so i wanted to get her checked out. turns out that she does have an ear infection and a mild upper respiratory infection, manifesting itself as a cough and head congestion. poor thing is on antibiotics now. she had another rought night where i had to hold her all night, but she seems to be feeling a bit better this morning. DH is home with her now and i told him he has to report to me hourly with updates....oh the first time mom obsessiveness ;) talk about a horrible day for work...barely any sleep the last two nights and a sick baby at home that i cant stop worrying about. productivity is going to be minimal today, i think! lol


----------



## Celesse

Hi Ladies, Only just found this thread.:wave:

My LO is nearly 13 months old and still BFing 2-3 times a day. I went back to work 6 weeks ago and LO started sleeping through 4-5 weeks ago. AF isn't back yet but I've had a bunch of fertile symptoms over the last few weeks and positive opk's Sunday/Monday. I also had what felt like ov pain on Sunday night so I'm guessing myself to be 2dpo.

So I'm in my TWW.

Does anyone know if I'm guarenteed a period or BFP at the end of this TWW, or could I have had a LH peak without ovulating and continue to remain without AF/infertile?


----------



## sun

Hello! :wave: I think you would have to shed the lining of the uterus before you can OV again! 
FX'd you get your BFP and never see AF though!! xx


----------



## polaris

Hi Celesse, I had EWCM a couple of times but no AF so I think my body must have been gearing up to ovulate but then didn't. So I started temperature charting so that I could see what my body was doing. Anyway I think I am 11 dpo now so I am waiting to see if AF arrives soon (or BFP of course, but I doubt I'll be that lucky!) 

Hopefully you did ovulate and we will both get our BFPs and not see AF at all, LOL.


----------



## Kelly9

You can ovulate before your first flow but it's not as common. I def o'd before I got my cycle as seen by positive opk and temp shift in charting, I'd say it's more likely with a pos opk to so you may well get your bfp. I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm starting to think I might have ovulated on Saturday night. Looking at my opks, they get darker and then peak on Saturday and then get lighter. Now they're blank and my ewcm is gone. I didn't get a positive opk but I wonder if I wouldhave if I tested sat night :shrug:
I just want to know what's going on with my body!!!


----------



## sun

Melissa - That happens to me! When I get close to the time I expect to OV (OPK fade-in), I will start testing 2x/day. It has happened where it is neg in the am and pos in the pm. Then I have also had months where I get a strong pos for 2 straight days in a row. :shrug: But as soon as I get some colour on the OPKs, I start 2x/day! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Well that's reassuring that I might have ovulated!!

I would have taken a test at night but I was out with friends


----------



## Kelly9

We'll know soon enough Melissa!


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya I guess in a week or so I'll know for sure!!
I really hope I ovulated


----------



## Kelly9

It's bound to be very soon now that you're done bf'ing.


----------



## Melissa_M

I would think so!


----------



## Kelly9

How long have you been completely done for now? I am so jealous by the way. I want my boobs back. Actually he was on a bit of a boob strike today, didn't want much to do with them at all hrmmm. I'll have to wait and see if it continues.


----------



## Melissa_M

Well I guess it's only been a couple weeks now. I completely stopped when we went to Toronto a couple weeks ago. It's definitely nice not having to wear nursing bras or tops but my boobs are still leaking!! I feel like my stomach has tightened up since I stopped too.


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany, i'll switch ya boobs!:holly: :rofl:


----------



## crazy84

Hey this is a little off subject... but just curious... what age did yall start giving baby cereal?? And also...... This month we decided to ntnp.... But next month we are going to get on it. lol Well and actually I will have to see what this month brings because we actually dtd more than we have in a looooooong time. haha I am just getting the drive back.


----------



## Guppy051708

he taste tested 1-3x at 3 months but that wass about it. We didn't really truly start giving it to him until 5-6 months (closer to 6) x


----------



## JellyBeann

we gave baby porridge from about 5 months, but he wasn't interested, so we tried again at 6 months, and he accepted it! So, 6 months, by his choice


----------



## Melissa_M

4 months. Alia loved it!!
She wasn't on three meals a day till6 months


----------



## crazy84

Well I started Klaire on 1 teaspoon at night in her bottle and so far it is great. She seems to be fine with it. But then I read all over the internet not to start yet and yada yada yada... So I wanted to hear from you all. Thanks!! I think I will just keep it up since it is not bothering her.... Or I suppose I would know if it bothered her by now...... She has done it for about 4 nights..... Don't ya think??? Anyway.. You all are great!! Thank you!


----------



## Melissa_M

Just go with your instincts :thumbup:


----------



## Kel127

I just saw this thread! Does it count as TTC if you don't tell your husband that your trying? :haha:
We have been NTNP since I got my AF back when Connor was 4 months old. DH doesn't think this is the ideal time to have number 2 but I want another one now! We are not doing anything to prevent pregnancy except not having enough :sex:
Connor is down to 1 feed a day (in the morning) sometimes 2 on the weekends and my cycles are still all over the place!


----------



## Kelly9

Sure it counts Kel!

Skyler got baby oat cereal at 3 months 2 weeks he loved it and it's still his favourite!


----------



## QueSeraSera

audrey got baby oatmeal for the first time at 5 months but she just kept spitting it out and the doctor said it is a natural relfex to keep babies from choking and it will go away when theyre ready. so we have tried it weekly since then, and shes getting better but she is still not too interested in it. she usually has one oatmeal feed every night, but doesnt finish the whole thing. and since shes been sick weve barely been able to get her to take a bottle, much less anything else. i have this feeling that she would be content to just drink milk for the rest of her life! lol


----------



## sun

QueSeraSera - Babies are all ready at different times!! Bun didn't start eating until he was 7.5 months. He can't eat dairy so I think that affected his weaning a bit, but he was just not interested until one day he was! We did BLW though, so he never ate baby cereals xx


----------



## QueSeraSera

im starting to think that maybe she just doesnt like the cereal. she reaches for my food all the time when im holding her or when she sees anyone eating, so shes very interested in it... but the cereal she just pushes out of her mouth. i have thought that maybe we should just go straight into the first foods, the purreed vegetables and such, but i just dont know if its safe to just jump into that or not. my stepson loved all food and so we never had this issue...6 months came around and he started eating cereal and quickly progressed through the stages of the baby food. audrey is so different though.


----------



## Melissa_M

No harm in trying veggies. She is over 6 months after all. Just make sure you wait a few days in between trying new food in case of a reaction


----------



## QueSeraSera

i guess youre right...now is as good of a time as any! my peditrician is really no help on these things, shes kind of a "whenever you guys feel the time is right" sort of person when i would rather just a "yes its ok" or a "no its not" sort of answer. i think we will go ahead with it this weekend maybe and that way i can see if the peoblem is with the cereal or with foods in general :)


----------



## sun

With BLW you just offer regular food right away, so I don't see why you couldn't offer the veg. Once they are 6 months you can pretty much offer anything. Though different parts of the world will suggest delaying different foods like peanuts, other nuts, eggs, etc. They are still undecided about whether delaying foods (like peanuts) makes a difference though. I delayed offering gluten and wheat because OH has a family history of celiac, but that's it. 

Common allergens are: nuts, wheat, eggs, strawberries, dairy & soy. 
Some things are a little hard to digest at first (like beans) but that's just because their digestive system is just starting to work! xx


----------



## Kelly9

There's a history of celiac in my hubby's family to but it didn't stop us from offering it we just watched a little more carefully for any kind of reaction or signs that it might be the gluten. So far so good!


----------



## sun

We were a little extra worried because of Bun's dairy allergy! But we didn't delay too long - we just went slow xx

Lots of peds say to delay peanuts - some even suggest waiting 2-3 years! 
We were planning to delay them, but then at 9 months I realized that I never stopped using peanut oil :haha: So I think it was actually one of his first foods lol


----------



## Melissa_M

My nurse said they are changing the recommendation so that foods can be introduced as early as 4 months and that at 6 months anything is ok except for egg whites and honey.


----------



## QueSeraSera

thanks for all the info sun! now i sorta feel like i should have been offerening her food for a few weeks now...definitely going to get on this soon! 

also, do you know anything about the order you should offer food, besides the potential allergic reaction foods. i know that with my stepson, his mom offered him fruit first and he LOVED it, so pretty much just gave him fruit and very very little veg in the beginning and fruit even over any of the older protein-rich foods when he was more ready for the textures and complicated foods. so that was all he would accept for the longest time and when i started having a say in it after DH and i were engaged and whatnot, i tried to force the veggie issue and to this day (hes over 4 years old now) he will absolutely not try veggies. DH has seen that his diet is severly imbalanced (he pretty much lives on fruit, yogurt and peanut butter sandwiches at his moms house) and has hopped on the veggie wagon with me, and its the biggest fight youve ever seen at every single meal. i want audrey to love vegetables like i do, so should i just focus on the veggies and downplay the fruits, or is that bad nutrionally? ahhh...sooo many questions! lol


----------



## sun

I'm not a good one to ask that as we didn't do TW - we just offered our food from the start (BLW). 

I think his very first foods were: roasted sweet potato, banana, rice, avocado and toast with hummus. I think it's hard to know what they'll like! I have been offering veg since the beginning (broccoli was one of the first) but he never liked it. I eat SO much veg and he still only eats veg in sauces (I load them up!) and in pureed soups. Babies do love and need lots of carbs though - lots go through the meat & carb only stage! I find that Bun will love one thing one week and another the next too - this week he is totally off 2 of his absolute favourites - bananas and raspberries! :shrug: So weird! xx


----------



## QueSeraSera

i really have so much to learn about this whole feeding thing...i wasnt even sure what BLW was to be honest. it was so easy when it was just "here's a boob...yummm yummm!" lol. 

my MIL got us one of the baby puree machines and i think maybe she is pushing BLW for that reason. right now it seems like so much work what with being in work all day and such, but maybe after next week when i am a SAHM it will seem more manageable. i guess i will just have to trial and error it for the foods. like you said, their tastes can change rapidly... thanks again for all the info. i am so going to the bookstore tonight to buy some literature on this whole subject. 

btw...totally craving rasberries now! ;)


----------



## Melissa_M

I did apples first then carrots, pears, sweet potatoes, peas etc. I think as long as you balance the fruits out with veggies you're ok. Alia likes veggies better than fruit anyway! It helps to make the purées yourself. Veggies in a jar don't taste as good.


----------



## sun

I got one of the puree machines (Beaba Babycook?) as a baby shower gift, but since we didn't use it I gave it to my friend.
She said it was really great - made things much faster and easier! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I started off with veggies only to avoid the whole not wanting to eat veggies due to the sweetness of fruit but Skyler likes both there are few things he doesn't like and I think they only reason why he doesn't want them is texture sometimes, it seem to be the food with little pieces of potatoes or whole peas and rice mixed in with the purred stuff that he doesn't care for but if you give him cut up toast with peanut butter and let him pick it up and eat it he loves it and chomps away.


----------



## QueSeraSera

okay so i am going to try to make the purees myself since i will have time starting next week. and it seems like as long as you balance the fruits and the veggies we should be pretty good. i think that was the problem with my stepson...he liked fruit and so that was all they ever offered him over there. i hope audrey ends up being like your LOs and she likes the veggies. 

thanks all, for all the advice! :D


----------



## Melissa_M

She might not like some veggies at first but just keep giving them. Sometimes it takes ten tastes or more to get them to like something.


----------



## QueSeraSera

a friend of mine with a son just a little older than audrey told me that feeding a baby new foods requires more patience than anything else in life. i just have to keep telling myself to be patient...be patient...be patient.. and she will learn to like the new tastes and textures :) ... :-/


----------



## Melissa_M

I didn't find it too bad but Alia has always been a good eater. You'll be fine!! :flower:


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> My nurse said they are changing the recommendation so that foods can be introduced as early as 4 months and that at 6 months anything is ok except for egg whites and honey.

Who is "they"? x


----------



## Melissa_M

Canadian paediatrics society


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> Canadian paediatrics society

Wow. why have they changed it? To my knowledge the UK Department of Health are sticking with 6 months. Do you have a link to more info?


----------



## crossroads

FF confirmed ovulation today! But it hasn't placed the crosshairs where I thought they would be. I thought I would be 4DPO today but instead it says I'm only 3DPO. What do you think has happened guys? :shrug:


----------



## JellyBeann

No idea, I don't know anything about how to work this stuff out, I really should learn lol!! 

Still no AF for me here...LO hasn't fed since 7am today, usually he has something at 9am too, I think I am going to try and stop the habit of just feeding when he's bored. I am sitting here having a break from spring cleaning and my boobs feel soo full! It's madness!! I just want to stop daytime feeds so my AF will come back and I can start learning how to chart etc and actually get pregnant again!!


----------



## sun

crossroads said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> My nurse said they are changing the recommendation so that foods can be introduced as early as 4 months and that at 6 months anything is ok except for egg whites and honey.
> 
> Who is "they"? xClick to expand...

They are going to be changing the recommendation?? 
Right now they recommend exclusive BF for the first 6 months of life, then introduction to solids while maintaining BF for as long as possible. 
But you heard they are changing the exclusive BF guidelines to 4 months??


----------



## Melissa_M

They haven't changed it yet so I don't have a link. But studies are showing more allergies from delayed weaning and also problems with not getting enough iron and whatnot. I don't think it's too big of a deal when you wean onto solids as long as baby is ready. Alia was definitely ready at 4 months because she gobbled up everything I gave her. Babies will spit it out if they're not ready. 
Ps my doctor also advised weaning at 4 months if baby's ready xoxo


----------



## Guppy051708

The have changed it in the States though. It is now anytime between 4-6 months. Doesn't matter when. but are still suggesting BFing at least until 6 months but saying longer is most def. better.


----------



## Guppy051708

I personally think all the stupid chemicals and genetic modification has a lot to do with all the allergy reactions there are today.


----------



## sun

Wow - my docs in TO and here once we moved were all adamant about waiting until 6 months. They did say that the recommendation for foods (like peanuts, etc) that specialists were saying to delay until 1-2 years would definitely be changing though as they have no evidence that waiting that long does anything. I totally agree - I know a few people who are waiting until 3 years to offer PB! :shock: Bun would be so unhappy if I had waited - he loves PB :haha: 
I was happy to read that their position on extended BF is 2 years though! :thumbup: 
Now I can say something to MIL when she gets huffy and questioning about me continuing to BF :dohh:

Edit: Nothing against people who aren't BF that long of course!! Everyone does what works for them and their family whether BF or not. Just my MIL likes to ask me every couple days when I'm going to stop, or just says what, you're STILL BF?? Even though she knows I still am! Only 1-2x/day! Really not that big a deal if you ask me :shrug:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, I feel that if you wanner BF (I do) for extended periods, fair enough, if you choose to wean, fair enough, but DO NOT criticise the way I do it...I have had so many arguments, even fallen out with SIL (who has no idea what she is talking about because she has no kids, and has claimed to dislike them a lot) over this, I just think, for gods sake, leave me alone and let me parent the way I bloody well like!!


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think I could personally bf for two years but I'm not going to judge someone who does it's their choice! 

We'll be trying sippy cups with straws starting today! Skyler is being baby sat on April 17th as I have my grad party and he's going to need his last BM feed with the sitter but he's not taking a bottle or anything! So I'm going to see if he'll sip the EBM from a sippy cup otherwise he'll get only cereal before bed that night.


----------



## Kelly9

Dear lord he's 8 months old tomorrow :cry:


----------



## sun

I had a terrible time finding a sippy cup Bun would drink from! We have over 20 :dohh: 
If the straw one doesn't work for you, you might want to try out the nuby cup. I found that Bun didn't get the sucking connection because he never really used a bottle so he would just play with them and not get that they were drinks. So he would only drink from an open cup until we tried the nuby. With the nuby you can bite the end and the water will come out so he got the idea! He drinks from it well now, but it literally took 6 months to get him to use a sippy! Crazy! 

I hope Skyler catches on right away! xxx


----------



## crossroads

Aren't the World Health Organisation maintaining that waiting till 6 months to introduce solids is still best for *developed *countries such as the UK and US? Or did I misread that?


----------



## Guppy051708

I dont know what you read, but in the US the pediatric ppl (i forgot the proper name :dohh:) is saying 4 months is fine. x the world ppl could be saying something different.


----------



## Kelly9

They haven't changed the recommendation yet but it's happening is what Melissa is saying so soon it will read that it is best to start them on solids at 4 months but currently it still says 6 months. 

Sun can you post a pic of this cup? We have quiet a few sippys to for similar reasons and he knows it's for drinks but he can't be bothered to tip it enough half the time.


----------



## Kel127

Connor's pediatrician also told us the recommendation was 4 months!


----------



## Melissa_M

I don't think anyone should worry about whether it's four months or six months. I'm sure whatever you did for your baby is just fine!:D

I have the Nuby sippy cups too and Alia does great with them. Tiff that's what she's using in that last pic in my journal.


----------



## Kelly9

Going to look now. Ok I don't think I Have that one maybe I'll pic one of them up with a straw cup.

Nap time now Skyler just fell asleep!


----------



## polaris

Hi girls, I think I am 14 dpo today, I started spotting last night and I was sure my temperature would drop and AF would be here today. But she's messing with me. I'm still spotting on and off today but not AF yet. And my temperature was still high this morning. I never used to spot before AF before I had Thomas but maybe it's just that my cycle is different now? I keep thinking maybe I'm pregnant but I know realistically it's not very likely. I'm sure AF will be here in the morning. But at least I have a nice long LP.

Crossroads - I had a look at your chart and I agree with FF based on your temps and OPKs, I would say you are 3 dpo.

Regarding the weaning, I did BLW with Thomas and will be doing the same with my next baby. So the guidelines won't make too much difference as I will be waiting until he/she shows signs that they are ready. Having said that, Thomas was definitely ready at about five and a half months and I held off for another two weeks to get to six months, I probably wouldn't have bothered to do that if they changed the guidelines.


----------



## crossroads

Polaris did you DTD around O? Do you have any cheapie tests to hand?

FX for you! :D


----------



## Melissa_M

Polaris I had spoofing at 14 dpo with both my pregnancies. Fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding. :test: please!!


----------



## sun

Polaris - That's what happened to me this time! Spotting every day until I started to get suspicious and tested. FX'd!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

I say test just to be sure!


----------



## polaris

Thanks everyone, my temperature is still pretty high this morning and the spotting has almost stopped. I don't have any tests in the house but I think I'll get one today and test tomorrow morning if AF hasn't properly arrived. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JellyBeann

Am I right in thinking, if LO has a gap of at least 6 hours in between feeds, I am more likely to see :witch: back? I think I read it somewhere!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I think you have a better chance of getting AF back but it's not guaranteed

Good lick Polaris your chart looks great!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah, that's what I thought, there's a better chance but not guaranteed...I never thoguht I'd say this, but I REALLY want her back!


----------



## crossroads

Damn, just got some eggwhite when i went to the toilet. This has turned my crosshairs dotted. Does this mean I'll have to nag hubby to DTD tonight?


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for testing in the morning Polaris!

No i don't think so CR.


----------



## Melissa_M

Based on your temps I'd say you already ovulated CR


----------



## Guppy051708

CR, i agree with the girls. you def. already ov.ed so i dont think its necessary


----------



## crossroads

Thanks ladies. Is regular EWCM connected with breastfeeding?


----------



## Melissa_M

Yes it could be from BFing too...I got it on and off for months while BFing Alia. Kept making me think I was going to ovulate and then nothing!


----------



## Guppy051708

I get it throughout my cycle all the time, BFing or not. Some women do. Its not uncommon.


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I didn't know that! I've been having it the last couple of days and was curious! Good to know thats what it could be. I just hope my temps drop and don't go up indicating ov. My cycle has been so all over the place.


----------



## sun

I get ewcm for a week or so before I OV, a day or 2 after and then sometimes a few days before AF shows up. So I can get it throughout my cycle! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Everytime I see your avatar sun I just melt!! Sooo adorable!


----------



## polaris

I tested :bfn:
Wish I knew what was going on with my body, spotting has stopped since last night and temperature still high. Maybe it's just a very strange AF because it's my first one?


----------



## Kelly9

Hmm not sure, I think it's possible you could have ovulated 3 days later though based off your chart? I'd wait a bit longer and if no AF in two more days test again maybe.


----------



## polaris

Thanks for taking a look at my chart Kelly, I'd say you could be right. If that's the case I'm sure AF is probably on her way. We only BD on 28th which would have been four days beforehand so they would want to be very hardy sperm! 

Does anyone know what causes spotting before AF, I never used to get this at all, would it help to take a B vitamin?


----------



## Kelly9

I think it's a progesterone thing? maybe, but I could be wrong, I spot sometimes before AF. I am not sure if b vits would help but it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Kelly9

I do think it's likely that you're only 13dpo.


----------



## sun

I have heard that spotting before AF is a progesterone/estrogen imbalance thing - which people who BF usually have so they produce milk! I also had spotting just before AF with every cycle since I got AF back. 

I checked out your chart and I agree with Kelly9! It does look like you OV on CD32 rather than 29 - especially since your ewcm continues past the OV date they say you have. Often my ewcm stops right as OV happens (but that's not the same for everyone obv) xx


----------



## polaris

sun said:


> I have heard that spotting before AF is a progesterone/estrogen imbalance thing - which people who BF usually have so they produce milk! I also had spotting just before AF with every cycle since I got AF back.
> 
> I checked out your chart and I agree with Kelly9! It does look like you OV on CD32 rather than 29 - especially since your ewcm continues past the OV date they say you have. Often my ewcm stops right as OV happens (but that's not the same for everyone obv) xx

Thanks sun, I guess that makes sense that breastfeeding is bound to affect the hormonal balance. Thanks for having a look at my chart. I'm pretty sure that you are both right and I ovulated later than FF suggested. I thought my temperatures were very up and down. I'm still spotting (quite a bit at times) but it still hasn't developed into anything more. But I guess if I'm only 13 dpo then AF might not even be due yet. But I'm guessing it's probably not the best news for TTC to be starting pre-AF spotting at 9 dpo.

ETA - I just had another look at your chart sun and I see that you started spotting at 10 dpo and you are pregnant now! So that's quite encouraging!


----------



## sun

Yes! I only tested once the spotting/light AF just kept going on and on and on (8 days!) with no real start. And my AF is normally nasty - so heavy and painful, clots etc. 
If I had a light AF normally, I probably never would have tested! 

You can see on my charts that I got pre-AF spotting too. Also I found it would drag afterwards with the spotting for a few days. But as it's your first AF anything could be going on! I had an AF in the fall that was only 17-18 days with a 4 day LP :wacko: Hope yours is 100% BFP though!! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck Polaris!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, I *think* I am having some symptoms of :witch: not too sure though! I'm all crampy and my stomach is doing flips, this is always how I used to feel before she showed up!! LO has dropped a feed, so he's only feeding 8/9am, then nothing until at least 3pm, sometimes even later, like y/day and today, when it'd be about 5/6pm...so I am hoping she's back!!


----------



## polaris

AF got me today and she's here with a vengeance! First AF in over two years! I'm actually not disappointed about not being pregnant, I'm just relieved that AF has finally returned. I hope I don't have too long of a wait until ovulation though.

Jellybeann - sounds hopeful that there is something going on down there!


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> AF got me today and she's here with a vengeance! First AF in over two years! I'm actually not disappointed about not being pregnant, I'm just relieved that AF has finally returned. I hope I don't have too long of a wait until ovulation though.
> 
> Jellybeann - *sounds hopeful that there is something going on down there*!

I just had like 2 spots of brown...if it turns into anything it's gonner be the first AF in 2 years...so it's gonner kill me!! But at least I'll be able to actively try for #2 without the niggling thing in the back of my head saying "but you've no AF, it's not gonner happen!"


----------



## sun

My first AF was a killer! Hope your first AF is much nicer to you ladies! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

My first AF was nothing, didn't feel a thing no cramps or anything. Sorry she got you polaris but yay for the return of fertility!


----------



## Melissa_M

Yay for the return of fertility!! I hope I'm next!!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure you will be!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm not sure guys, nothing in the way of spotting or anything today...I'm still crampy, but no other signs? I'm confused!


----------



## Melissa_M

Have you tested? :D


----------



## JellyBeann

as in pregnancy test? Or ovulation test? On both accounts, no! Should I test now, or wait a few days, I never know when is best to test?


----------



## Melissa_M

Well you could try a pregnancy test that's what I meant :)


----------



## crazy84

Just curious, I had my first period last month and it is almost time for my next. It has just started hurting to breastfeed.... my nipple is very sore when she latches on.... is this because af is almost here? Maybe just a phase? Will I have to look forward to this every month?


----------



## sun

Could be a good sign! I know of a couple ladies where pain while BF was their first PG symptom!! I would get sore while OV, but it would be gone by the time AF arrived. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I'm guessing you scan went well sun? CONGRATS I love the ticker!


----------



## crazy84

Hmmm.... maybe its from ov..... I ov at weird times. With dd I ov'd directly after af... maybe that is going to normal. I don't feel like I am pg..... my body just feels like af is about to be here. We really didn't try this month. I may test anyway. But maybe it is ov. And Ouch lol


----------



## Kelly9

It's possible but it could also be a pg symptom to.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> I'm guessing you scan went well sun? CONGRATS I love the ticker!

Thanks! xx Scan yesterday went well! The docs are now positive about everything so it's such a relief!


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you scan went well sun? CONGRATS I love the ticker!
> 
> Thanks! xx Scan yesterday went well! The docs are now positive about everything so it's such a relief!Click to expand...

I am so glad it went well hun! :cloud9:

Stupid doctors making you worry like that. Shame on them! I think sometimes doctors forget they arnt God lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Glad your scan went well sun!


----------



## polaris

Really pleased for you sun! Hopefully we will all be joining you over in the pregnancy forums very soon.


----------



## bky

Was in a really foul mood yesterday and then had some EWCM, so maybe I O'd? I've sometimes gotten like PMS, but before O in the past so maybe fertility is coming back. No chance of BFP next month if I've already O'd though. Have to get OH back into :sex: for that to happen.


----------



## Kelly9

It will happen bky!

Fantastic news sun I am so happy for you. Now you can relax and start to enjoy being pregnant.


----------



## JellyBeann

Melissa_M said:


> Well you could try a pregnancy test that's what I meant :)

haha, took one last night, negative! :(

I'm glad everyitng is good Sun!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I took one this morning. Also negative :(


----------



## crazy84

I took one last night... and bam!!!!! Af this morning lol


----------



## Kelly9

Isn't that the way she rolls? :hugs: to you all!


----------



## Guppy051708

There is a theory out there, when you really start stressing about getting AF she arrives. It was true for me this last cycle.


----------



## sun

For me I would always get AF within an hour of testing - so annoying! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

I bought a pack of two tests, so I think I am gonner test in a few days/a week!


----------



## Kelly9

I'd like to get to an lp long enough to test! On another note, my nipples are super sensitive so I am thinking I may be ovulating soon. Will pee on an opk shortly.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> I'd like to get to an lp long enough to test! On another note, my nipples are super sensitive so I am thinking I may be ovulating soon. Will pee on an opk shortly.

I saved money on testing with my short LP! I always planned to test on CD8-10 (a bit of a POASaholic) but AF always showed before I had a chance.

My nipples always got sensitive during OV too. Did you notice it before LO? Maybe it's that I am BF that I noticed it afterwards, because I never remember getting it pre-Bun.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey ladies, i figured i would share this yummy recipe with you all! 

This is a wonderful treat to suggest for ladies experiencing low milk supply. My lactation consultant gave me this to help increase my milk supply. And even if you don't need the boost, they sure are yummy! Since my chronic low milk supply is SOOO bad, i didn't notice a difference at all. But she said most women will. Enjoy!

2 c. Butter, Crisco, or margarine (can mix and match to equal 2 c.)
1 c. granulated sugar
2 c. packed brown sugar
4 eggs
1 Tbsp. vanilla extract
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. baking soda
2 1/2 c. flour
1/2 c. wheat germ
1/4 c. brewer's yeast (not baking yeast) or nutritional yeast powder
1/4 c. flax meal (or whole flaxseed milled fine in a coffee grinder)
4 c. oatmeal (old fashioned, or as thick-cut as you can find)
1 bag mini semi sweet chocolate chips
1 c. nuts (optional).

Cream butter and sugars well, then add eggs and vanilla. Beat until well blended. Mix all dry ingredients (except for oats, chips, and nuts) in a separate bowl. Combine the wet and dry ingredients all at once, stirring as well as possible by hand. Mix with beaters until smooth. Add oats and chips (and nuts, if desired), and stir until well blended. Divide dough into five parts

Line a 10 X 7 cookie sheet (with shallow sides, like a jellyroll pan) with foil. Spray foil with nonstick spray. Spread 1/5 of the dough into the foil-lined pan and bake for 20 minutes at 350 degrees.

When done, simply lift out foil to remove bars. Place another piece of foil into the pan and spray for the next batch. Allow to cool at least slightly before cutting each pan of bars into eigths. 

YIELDS: 40 bars


----------



## Kelly9

I don't remember it pre Skyler I mean my nips hurting, not like this anyway. And I did just get a positive opk on cd13! Thats a first for me. I didn't even take clomid this cycle. I'll be getting my :sex: on tonight although I'm not getting my hopes up cause I've had a short lp and the more excited I get the more upset I'll be when she shows after 5 days. Which would put this cycle at only about 19 days long :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

How's everyone doing? Is anyone in the 2WW?


----------



## JellyBeann

Well...DH has told me I'm exactly like I was when I was pg but didn't know with DS...I tested 2 days ago, but it was negative...so it may have just been to early to tell...I dunno, gonner test again soon (either tonight or tomorrow!)


----------



## Kel127

I OV yesterday but didn't see my DH to :sex:! :sex: on Sunday and Tuesday so there is a small chance of getting pregnant this month.


----------



## sun

Guppy - I ate those cookies for 6 months straight plus took fenugreek! Not 100% sure how much good the cookies did, but I loved them. The brewers yeast is a little yuck at first, but you get used to it. Then suddenly I was eating loads a day :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I will get crosshairs in three days I ov between 1-2 am last night so temp should go up for tomorrow :)


----------



## shareema

I'm also a bf mummy of one ttc for number 2. I hope it comes quickly but I'm actually very relaxed...


----------



## JellyBeann

AAARGH guys, I "feel" like i did with DS, I feel wierd in the womb/ovary department and I just dunno what is up, because I just did another test and it's negative!! There's nothing there, nothing at all, not even the feintist of lines! I'm using cheapies, do we think a clearblue would be better?? I dunno, I'm just all snappy at DH and moody, like I was when I was pg with DS!! I dunno...:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I'd wait two more days then test again if nothing Jellybean, have you ever temped? You could do that to see if they are high enough to reflect post ov temps to?


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> I'd wait two more days then test again if nothing Jellybean, have you ever temped? You could do that to see if they are high enough to reflect post ov temps to?

No, never temped, the thing is, I'm still waiting on AF and I dunno if this is just her coming back or if I've missed her alltogether and caught!? 

I have no idea how to temp lol, might give it a google tomorrow and see if I can work it out!!


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann - I had very very strong pregnancy symptoms in the few months before AF came back. I was so sure that I must be pregnant because I felt exactly the same as I did when I was pregnant on Thomas. I wasn't pregnant so I reached the conclusion that it must be just a side effect of the hormones rebalancing as fertility begins to return. The reason that I started temperature charting again was because I was driving myself mad thinking that I was pregnant and I hadn't even ovulated yet.

Fingers crossed your symptoms are the precursor of a BFP - but if not I think they are definitely a good sign that there is something going on hormonally so at least you should soon get AF back and be able to properly TTC.


----------



## Kelly9

I temped right from my first period after giving birth but I did a few random opks before and just happened to get a positive right before my first flow sadly I only had like a 4 day lp. 

I'm in the tww now so I hope and pray pray pray that the witch doesn't show for at least 10 days or for 9 months but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## sun

Is your LP gradually getting longer? Mine got a bit longer, but never longer than 8 days. Unless I had an anomaly LP the month I got my BFP that is! But I started spotting at what would have been an 8 day LP and bleeding the next day. I don't know if I implanted early so I lucked out with my short LP or just lucked out with a longer one that month.


----------



## Kelly9

I had an ok lp in the beginning, first one was 4 days, then 10 then 13 then 10 then 5 then I bled two weeks after my last flow not even ovulating. I ovulated early this morning but I can already feel af coming. I just hope if she shows that she does it tonight so that come possible implantation time my lining won't be shedding and I'll have a shot. I am taking motilium for my milk supply and I think thats whats messing me up since it all started about the time when I started taking that, problem is I can't stop taking it cause Skyler won't take a bottle nor is he very good at his sippy cup yet so he wouldn't be getting very much BM. I think I'll have to make a decision though if the witch shows in the next couple of days. I've been thinking about just mixing the frozen stuff with his food so he still gets it and I can stop the meds.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I just checked my cervix and it's WIDE open and I can see what looks like browny blood which means I am right and the witch should be here any day never mind that I am going to be 1dpo tomorrow. So I'll be praying she shows tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sun

I couldn't get Bun to take a bottle either. Actually I did when he was very young (4-6 weeks) and I started freezing BM, but once I realized that he refused to drink thawed BM (mine gets really funky once it's frozen and thawed) then I got lazy about giving him the bottle. Then a few months later when I tried again he wouldn't take one at all. 

If you can get him to take a bottle, will you pump or use the frozen BM + formula top-up? Hope you can get him to take a bottle - sounds like the meds are doing crazy things to your cycles! :hugs: Are there any other side effects?


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> Well I just checked my cervix and it's WIDE open and I can see what looks like browny blood which means I am right and the witch should be here any day never mind that I am going to be 1dpo tomorrow. So I'll be praying she shows tonight or tomorrow.

OK that is officially the shortest LP ever?? Are you still getting pos OPKs today? Crazy! x


----------



## Kelly9

I got a positive yesterday at 230pm and at 7pm then neg today. I know I o'd I felt it sometime between 1-2am. My last cycle was 14 days long though so if this cycle follows suit then the witch should show tomorrow. I am hoping that I can still implant though as my cycle lasts 2.5-3 days and implantation doesn't occur that soon. I am going to the doc tomorrow to get my progesterone checked since i know I o'd I should go 7 days after. It's frustrating. If she does show tomorrow then I am stopping the motilium and starting the vitex. Skyler will just have to get his BM through cereals and such. I mean I'll still have enough BM to feed him he just won't get as much. I can't be bleeding every 15 days! Thats dumb. Hopefully the doc will just take my word for it in terms of the short lp and will give me the progesterone prescription. 

Skyler has no issues with the frozen BM it's strictly a bottle thing, I put his fav juice in a bottle yesterday and he wouldn't take it.


----------



## sun

That is really annoying that the meds cause such crazy cycles! :wacko: Bun never did take a bottle, but he does drink from a sippy cup now. It took him forever though. 
My friends LO is only 9 months and drinks pretty well from a straw cup. 
But I really hope you find something that works so you don't have lame 15 day cycles!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

We're working on a straw cup now the funny thing is he can drink from a regular straw but not so well from the sippy cup ones. I'm going to work extra hard at it in the coming weeks though. With my frozen BM I can likely get a few weeks out of it mixing it in cereal then I'll have to go to formula. My MIL said all three of her boys were off BM at 6 months due to self weaning and she never used formula. I would only be worried that he wasn't getting enough liquids. I may even try cup feeding him some BM.


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> JellyBeann - I had very very strong pregnancy symptoms in the few months before AF came back. I was so sure that I must be pregnant because I felt exactly the same as I did when I was pregnant on Thomas. I wasn't pregnant so I reached the conclusion that it must be just a side effect of the hormones rebalancing as fertility begins to return. The reason that I started temperature charting again was because I was driving myself mad thinking that I was pregnant and I hadn't even ovulated yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed your symptoms are the precursor of a BFP - but if not I think they are definitely a good sign that there is something going on hormonally so at least you should soon get AF back and be able to properly TTC.

I'll be so happy either way, no matter if it is a negative on the pregnancy but AF coming back, I NEVER thought I'd be wanting her back,. but here i am either hoping for a pg or AF!!


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> JellyBeann - I had very very strong pregnancy symptoms in the few months before AF came back. I was so sure that I must be pregnant because I felt exactly the same as I did when I was pregnant on Thomas. I wasn't pregnant so I reached the conclusion that it must be just a side effect of the hormones rebalancing as fertility begins to return. The reason that I started temperature charting again was because I was driving myself mad thinking that I was pregnant and I hadn't even ovulated yet.
> 
> Fingers crossed your symptoms are the precursor of a BFP - but if not I think they are definitely a good sign that there is something going on hormonally so at least you should soon get AF back and be able to properly TTC.
> 
> I'll be so happy either way, no matter if it is a negative on the pregnancy but AF coming back, I NEVER thought I'd be wanting her back,. but here i am either hoping for a pg or AF!!Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean! I totally never thought I would actually want to see AF but I was SO delighted when she finally showed up!


----------



## sun

I was the same! My AF was so awful and was just as bad post-Bun, but I was still celebrating her return!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

No AF for me yet I thought she would show today I guess time will tell.


----------



## Melissa_M

Ahhh I still haven't had my first AF and I'm done BFing now!!
Well I think I'm either 13 or 14 dpo. If AF doesn't show up tomorrow morning then I'll test again but I'm starting to think I didn't really ovulate :( unless I've just been blessed enough to have a long LP right away. Doubt it. Even before Alia it was 11 to 12 days.


----------



## Kelly9

You never know! Go get that BBT!


----------



## Melissa_M

ya maybe tomorrow it was too wet and windy to go get it today


----------



## sun

Melissa_M - I don't know where you are, but the weather here was nasty today! Crappy, rainy, plus snow and hail! UGH! Where is spring?

Edit: Actually I do know - Kingston, right?? Or am I remembering wrong? Regardless - BAD weather!


----------



## Kelly9

It's been wet and snowy here today. Boo!


----------



## sun

What is with this spring? Last year it was 30 degrees over easter weekend and it was a week sooner! It was like -5 today! Serious boo!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not surprised at our weather for Calgary we normally get snow over may long weekend or lots of rain. The temps are going back up with sunshine in a couple of days and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Melissa_M

That's horrible tiff!! Snow in may!!
And yes you remember correctly sun I'm from the Kingston area :)


----------



## Kelly9

It sure is but we get some form of snow every month, normally in the summer it is hail from the crazy storms we get.


----------



## lucy_lu10

I'm on Vancouver Island and it tried to snow/hail on us on our drive down south today, it sucked!! Then it would get really hot for 20 minutes, then rain for a few, then hot, then wind and downpour.....soo random!! Things sure are starting to bloom and grow though. :D


----------



## Kelly9

They are, I have what I think is a tulip coming up in my front garden!


----------



## LolaAnn

woah dunno how i missed this group! I'm BF and have been TTC for 6 months now... think I may have got my BFP this morning but the line was soooooo faint!


----------



## sun

Faint still counts!! :happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

sun said:


> Faint still counts!! :happydance:

I hope so!! I'm hoping its not an evap or something though, although I've never even seen a hint of a line on one before and i think Ive taken like 20 haha.. and 2 faint lines this morning so I will let you know what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck!!! 
I got a faint line on an Internet cheapie but I'm positive it's an evap because I've had two other tests just like it already!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

hmmmmmmmmm so yeah no line this morning??????? a bit confused. Oh well!


----------



## crossroads

Just tested guys


Spoiler
https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4630/positivepregnancytest18.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> hmmmmmmmmm so yeah no line this morning??????? a bit confused. Oh well!

 
oh...strange!!


----------



## crossroads

LolaAnn said:


> hmmmmmmmmm so yeah no line this morning??????? a bit confused. Oh well!

Hmmm weird. OK let's try and figure this out hun.

1. What brand of test did you use yesterday?

2. How many tests did you use yesterday?

3. If you used multiple tests, were they using the same urine?

4. Did you use FMU today?

5. How many tests did you take today?


----------



## LolaAnn

crossroads said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm so yeah no line this morning??????? a bit confused. Oh well!
> 
> Hmmm weird. OK let's try and figure this out hun.
> 
> 1. What brand of test did you use yesterday?
> 
> 2. How many tests did you use yesterday?
> 
> 3. If you used multiple tests, were they using the same urine?
> 
> 4. Did you use FMU today?
> 
> 5. How many tests did you take today?Click to expand...

ok - here we go

https://img808.imageshack.us/img808/1560/pregnant0.jpg
https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/152/pregnant3.jpg

All ICs... top one midday today,
one below that FMU today (no line) 
one below that midday yest (faint line)
one below that FMU yest (vvv faint line) xx


----------



## LolaAnn

crossroads - OOMFG - CONRATS HONEY!!!


----------



## sun

crossroads said:


> Just tested guys
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4630/positivepregnancytest18.jpg

CONGRATS!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sun

LolaAnn - Is there a line on the top one? I see one, but it could be my line eye! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Melissa_M

Congrats crossroads!!! I knew it wouldn't take you long!!!

Lola - I see a definite line on the top one....go get a frer!! :D


----------



## LolaAnn

i dunno how many dpo i am cos I've not had AF since Reuben was born!

check this out ladies...

Spoiler
https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5875/pregnantyes.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

Yup lolann you're preggers!

Congrats crossroads I knew it wouldn't take you long either. All that stress for nothing.


----------



## polaris

Wow all the BFPs!!

Congratulations crossroads and lola ann!!


----------



## Kelly9

Can I have mine now?


----------



## Melissa_M

ya me too lol

Congrats lola!!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

me too me too! lol

congrats ladies! this thread is filling up with BFPs fast! :D


----------



## LolaAnn

thanks ladies! I've got my fingers crossed for everyone else's BFPs coming soooon!


----------



## bky

Congrats on those BFPs...

Wish my AF would show up or a positive OPK or something...


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats ladies.
Please, share the wealth :D


----------



## Kelly9

Lola no wonder your lines were so faint you tested super early!


----------



## lucy_lu10

Congratulations on all the :bfp:s everyone!! This is exciting! :happydance:
We have a group in the first trimester section called Pregnant AND Breastfeeding. :) Everyone's just chatting about how nursing is going during these early weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

If I ever get my :bfp: anytime soon and am still bf'ing I'll come join but I doubt thats going to happen!


----------



## JellyBeann

Congrats everyone! Is there going to be anyone else left in this thread by the end of the month lol!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Kelly9 said:


> Lola no wonder your lines were so faint you tested super early!

haha I actually have no idea on my EDD. I just set it really late *because* my lines were so faint. I hadn't had AF back at all


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww...I'm really happy for all you girls who have just had BFPs...I think it's time for me to have mine now!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'll still be here!! :hi:


----------



## JellyBeann

Melissa_M said:


> I'll still be here!! :hi:

hi...we'll be in here on our own the way these :bfp: are popping up lol!


----------



## Melissa_M

I know eh? 
Are you temping? I'm going to start but I forgot to take my temp this morning :dohh: It's going to take some getting used to!


----------



## JellyBeann

Not temping, I have no idea how to lol, and when I try and research it I get distracted haha


----------



## Melissa_M

I think you just buy a special thermometre and take your temp each morning before you get out of bed. Then you plug it into a fertility friend chart and it will show what's happening with your cycle.....I've never done it before but I've always been curious!


----------



## sun

Melissa_M - I put a big sign up in yellow post-its beside my bed saying "TEMP!" when I first started so I would remember!! x


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha good idea!!!
Well I actually remembered when I woke up but I forgot to put the thermometre beside my bed last night. :wacko:


----------



## crossroads

LolaAnn said:


> i dunno how many dpo i am cos I've not had AF since Reuben was born!
> 
> check this out ladies...
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5875/pregnantyes.jpg

Chick USE A DIGITAL!!!

It will date your pregnancy!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yes a digi will give you a better idea but since you've never had af before getting pg they should do a dating scan on you to make sure of your due date. 

I'll be here for a while I'm afraid.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - I really hope you get lucky like I did! I thought I was in for a long long wait after the way things were with Bun. I hope you get a surprise BFP too! :hugs:

How is the sippy cup/bottle drinking going??


----------



## Kelly9

I hope I do to but since our issue is male factor i'm not holding my breath plus with my messed up lp it doesn't look good.

The sippy is coming along he still spills a lot but he's getting better. I gave him a taste of milk yesterday and he loved it!


----------



## crossroads

JellyBeann said:


> Congrats everyone! Is there going to be anyone else left in this thread by the end of the month lol!!




Kelly9 said:


> I hope I do to but since our issue is male factor i'm not holding my breath plus with my messed up lp it doesn't look good.
> 
> The sippy is coming along he still spills a lot but he's getting better. I gave him a taste of milk yesterday and he loved it!

Kelly I'm loving your BDing this this month! You seem to have it covered. Lovely dip today also ;)

FX


----------



## JellyBeann

I have major heartburn...I never get heartburn...maybe it's a symptom? lol!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Hopefully!!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Here's to hoping! 
Melissa you're spotting is looking good and I'd say your temp is a post ov temp so looks like AF will be here soon!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Oooh!!! I didn't know there was a group here!!! Yay! It's like finding a secret!!

Hi! I'm Nicole and I'm breastfeeding my ten month old daughter every 2 hours still and every hour at night lol
We started NTNP last week!


Oh and no AF yet. 2 MC bleeds though :(


----------



## sun

Hi Nicoleoleole!!! :wave: Welcome! 

Sorry to hear about your MCs. :hugs: We were NTNP from when Bun was 5 months, then really TTC once I got AF back. It took 7 cycles for us to get our BFP! 
Hope you get your BFP ASAP!!! xx


----------



## Melissa_M

YAY you found us!!!
I was BFing when I first joined the thread but stopped about a month ago and still haven't had AF back. I'm hoping she's just around the corner though.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on cycle 6 or 7 can't remember with having AF back but been having messed up cycles and am fighting male factor infertility all while breastfeeding so I think I'll be around yet. Welcome!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Do any of y'all remember me? I remember y'all.

I had an account change as I was stalked.

I was...



Spoiler
N-i-ch-ola-tm-n

I put the dashes so this post wont show up if someone searches my old username trying to find me!


----------



## Melissa_M

I remember you!!! Not sure whose journal you were in but I definitely remember the name


----------



## Kelly9

I remember you from sarahmelissas page... who was stalking you? Someone on BnB or someone else? Thats scary.

Well I am 6dpo today so if the witch shows that means an lp of 5 days... a 5 day lp has been my shortest so if I can make it through today I'll have a longer lp by one day... had a high temp today to so I doubt she'll show but you never know.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

MIL ans SIL... They stopped now, but I am still keeping this account lol

I was on Megg's, Sarah Melissas, Pretty Sakura's... um... Brandi's, WannaB, um... that circle of people lol

This was my avatar until this past december lol:

https://pattishields.tripod.com/cats/smilingcat.jpg





So... I have no idea when or how I'm going to ovulate... I have no cycle... Is there any way to track it?


----------



## Kelly9

Why would your mil and sil stalk you? Do you not get along? Thats odd.

I did opks randomly and just happened to catch my first lh surge so I knew af was coming, I was EBF and got AF back 3 months pp to the day almost.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

They're nosy! lol


I was wondering... if I take soy isoflavones to ovulate, will it effect my milk supply?


----------



## Kelly9

Not sure you could google it but I thought soy was bad for bfing and during pregnancy? Plus if it works like clomid which I think it does then it can lower your milk supple.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

It's weird, I just asked it on fb's the leaky [email protected]@b, and they said it's fine. Then someone got on me saying why I wanted it if we weren't trying to get pregnant lol (I said we were NTNP). 


https://www.facebook.com/TheLeakyBoob/posts/196524580385517

DH is getting excited about a new baby, but I told him it could take a long time to conceive, especially with her still nursing like a newborn.


----------



## Kelly9

I have no idea I was just guessing as it works lime clomid and clomid will effect your milk supply. Ask a pharmacist to be sure!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I guess I'll just have to wait just to e sure lol

It sucks not having a cycle... Oddly enough!


----------



## Kelly9

When you want to conceive it does. I was so happy to get mine back as early as I did. Now I just wish they would stay all sorted out. Fingers crossed. So far I've beat last months lp by a day. I'll take it.


----------



## Melissa_M

I agree Nicole!!! Especially when you're as impatient as me!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm impatient to I've tried just about everything! I may have my cycle back but it's messed up I may as well be in the same boat as you guys since it's impossible to get pg with an lp under 9-10 days!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Doesn't vit b12 lengthen LP? I'm thinking 2 years ago TTC, but it was a vitamin B something lol not sure about how it effects supply though. 

How often do y'all's LO nurse? 

Mine is a 'Snacker.' She nurses about 17 - 18 times a day for about 2 minutes each lol So every 2 hours in the day and every hour at night.


----------



## Kelly9

It does and I am taking it :) Going to try vitex next if no luck.

Mine gets boob 4-6 times in 24 hours I am trying to keep that down to 4-5. I bought whole milk today so he'll start getting a small amount of that for the next couple weeks then I am going to replace his boob feeds with it by adding one more whole milk feed a week and taking away one boob feed a week.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

How long do you plan to BF for? I was kind of hoping to let her wean herself and maybe tandem feed... Not sure how it'll work with the fertility part though lol


Oh! I feel great that I remembered that. I remember the old days of TTC. BnB was much different!! I had the nickname Cervix Master back then lol


Im getting impatient and we only JUST started NTNP/TTC.


----------



## SarahMelissa

Nicoleoleole said:


> I had the nickname Cervix Master back then lol
> 
> .

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: OMG I remember that :haha:


----------



## Melissa_M

Before i stopped BFing Alia was nursing at 8am 12pm 4pm and 8pm and the odd time during the night. I had her on a schedule though from 4 months. I would probably go crazy if she wanted to nurse every hour or two!!


----------



## Kelly9

Witch got me at 7dpo so 6 day lp... still not good enough. Taking my 1000mgs of vitex every day now. I hope it does the trick.


----------



## Melissa_M

I thought 7dpo meant a 7 day LP?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

7dpo with AF means CD1 :)
Same thing lol LP of 6

I'm sorry she got you. :( Want some chocolate? I'll ship it to you! :flower:


----------



## Melissa_M

Riiiiight!!! :dohh: I still haven't fully adjusted to TTC mode!!

I'll take some chocolate while you're at it :winkwink:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I wish I lived closer to Canada, could do a nifty day travel and hand deliver them lol... would have been easier. lol DH is military and he was going to be stationed in Ft. Drum New York... but nope, we're stuck two hours south of the last base in GA we were at. 


DH keeps getting his hopes up. How can I tell him to chill out? 
I took a test the day before yesterday, yesterday and today to 'satisfy [his] curiosity.' And he wants me to continue taking them. lol
It was only last week he said yes to NTNP (but I've been off the pill for 2 weeks and we DTD the night before I stopped taking them). :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha i love it when men are totally enthusiastic about TTC. Sounds like he's a poas addict!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I was the addict last time, and now he is... :lol:


I have a question... is it really worth to try to chart? Don't you need at least 3 or 4 hours of sleep? If she nurses every 2 hours and I need to roll over with her to feed her off opposite boobs, wont it mess up the temperatures?


----------



## Kelly9

For you it might be hard to chart Nicole but you could always give i a go. I don't manage 4 hours every night but I get the best I can.

Yup 6 day lp. 7dpo is my cycle day 1. She's not being to bad to me. I have a lot of hope for the vitex so I pray it doesn't let me down. Got to get my butt to the docs to get my progesterone tested.

I've eliminated one more of Skyler's bf's. Now at 4 instead of getting Boob then solids he's getting solids then whole milk which he loves! So I BF him early morning, noon, 8pm and then at night on the nights when he wakes and wants it so 3-4 times. I didn't take my motilium today to going to see if I can get myself off of it by eliminating that extra feed. It lets my supply build up a bit more. I've also taken to feeding him off one boob at each feed now. To let the other side fill up more for the next feed iykwim.


----------



## crossroads

SarahMelissa said:


> x

Sarah its so strange. You get pregnant then I get pregnant straight after you. It happened last time too!


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads said:


> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Sarah its so strange. You get pregnant then I get pregnant straight after you. It happened last time too!Click to expand...

I vividly remember that from the chart stalkers group!


----------



## crossroads

Guppy051708 said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahMelissa said:
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Sarah its so strange. You get pregnant then I get pregnant straight after you. It happened last time too!Click to expand...
> 
> I vividly remember that from the chart stalkers group!Click to expand...

It's bloody weird isn't it!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm trying to drop feeds, and it hurts my boobs! lol!

I have an app I've tracked every diaper change, every nursing, nap, sleep, etc. 

Here is this past week with how many nursings she's had... the last one isn't finished of course as it's only 7:34pm... but we're trying :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1146.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Kelly9

Yup thats a lot of feeds! I'd go bonkers is Skyler ate like that though I am sure if I put my boob in his mouth that many times he'd happily eat from it.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

She claws at my chest until I feed her lol

I've been distracting her and feeding her other foods (like homemade puddings) to fill her for a while. Or some apple sauce. :)


----------



## sun

Sorry have been away on a little road trip back to my old hometown! Sniff - miss it! xx Hope you are all doing well! :hugs:

Nicoleoleole - For me charting was totally worth it - so helpful!! Also I rarely got a 4h block of sleep, but FF was still able to chart my cycle no problem. FF + OPKs really helped me figure out how my cycle was doing and whether things (like B6, etc) were making a difference. xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thank you!! I've been keeping track of BDing with the FF app (posted chart there... It doesn't show anything but the BDing so far) and DH's next pay day, I'm going to buy a nice basal thermometer complete with opks and hpts lol

Full on TTC :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Crap... It doesn't show my signature when I use the 'mobile' version of bnb

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34e2e6

^^ yeah... Boring ATM lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> I'm trying to drop feeds, and it hurts my boobs! lol!
> 
> I have an app I've tracked every diaper change, every nursing, nap, sleep, etc.
> 
> Here is this past week with how many nursings she's had... the last one isn't finished of course as it's only 7:34pm... but we're trying :)

What app is that hun? x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Baby-Connect its an iPhone app :)

edit... ohhhh you mean bnb? it's a mobile style page thats all lol oops


----------



## Kelly9

I find it easier to just go to BnB on the net and post like that.


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> Baby-Connect its an iPhone app :)
> 
> edit... ohhhh you mean bnb? it's a mobile style page thats all lol oops

I meant the tracker one! Thanks x


----------



## JellyBeann

I have been testing using tesco cheapies guys, all :bfn: and I have a gut feeling I am preg, so DH is picking me up some clearblue digi's tonight, so since I have no AF, if I am preggo, at least it will tell me roughly how far along I am!!


----------



## crossroads

JellyBeann said:


> I have been testing using tesco cheapies guys, all :bfn: and I have a gut feeling I am preg, so DH is picking me up some clearblue digi's tonight, so since I have no AF, if I am preggo, at least it will tell me roughly how far along I am!!

That's a good idea. Do you know how many DPO you are?


----------



## JellyBeann

No idea...I know I have been 'feeling pregant' for about a week and a half!


----------



## Melissa_M

Good luck!! I can't believe I still don't have my AF back :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

Melissa_M said:


> Good luck!! I can't believe I still don't have my AF back :cry:

Try 15 months of no AF and wanting to be pregnant again since about 3months after I had LO!


----------



## sun

JellyBeann - I hope it's a BFP for you!! xx 
But if it's not, it could well be AF! I took a million tests before AF hit me the first time because I felt soooo PG. Especially the sore BBs. So if no BFP - at least you might get AF back and REALLY be able to get TTC going!! :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

sun said:


> JellyBeann - I hope it's a BFP for you!! xx
> But if it's not, it could well be AF! I took a million tests before AF hit me the first time because I felt soooo PG. Especially the sore BBs. So if no BFP - at least you might get AF back and REALLY be able to get TTC going!! :hugs:

I've been thinking that my boobs are sore because they are full of milk, but they're hurting now, and i just groped myself ( :rofl: ) and they're not that full...hmmm...I hope it's :bfp: for me!! I'm starting to get really frustrated now that AF isn't showing up!!


----------



## Melissa_M

But I stopped BFing over a month ago to bring back AF!!

Hope you get your bfp hun


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone is doing well.... I am still in ntnp mode.... I just wanted to tell you all that I found a really cool app for the Droid phones... called pink pad. It helps track fertility.... anyway... check it out if u have a Droid.


----------



## Melissa_M

Umm now I know why I don't have AF back yet :blush:

https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/9dfb9f3b.jpg


----------



## crazy84

Yay!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

congrats! ohmygosh....bfps everywhere! :)


----------



## sun

Melissa_M said:


> Umm now I know why I don't have AF back yet :blush:
> 
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/9dfb9f3b.jpg

OMG Congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mork

congratulations!!x


----------



## JellyBeann

congrats!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Congratulations!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:!!!!





I've been lengthening time between nursing sessions and instead of 17 times a day, she nurses 10 2 days ago, 9 a day ago, 8 yesterday and today shes at 8 ATM, so probably 9 or 10.
I've had cramps yesterday and today and yesterday my cervix was hard and low an today it's high and soft. CM is super wet too! :D


----------



## madge

Congratulations Melissa_M!!!! :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> Umm now I know why I don't have AF back yet :blush:
> 
> https://i1001.photobucket.com/albums/af131/Melissa_M1101/9dfb9f3b.jpg

oh........my.GOD!!!!

Congrats!!!!! :D

Have you used a digital to see how far you are?


----------



## Melissa_M

I think about 5 weeks. The digi said between 2-3 weeks since conception :)


----------



## Melissa_M

We're probably pretty close to the same due date!


----------



## crossroads

Melissa_M said:


> We're probably pretty close to the same due date!

Christmas babas. How do you feel about that?

Fertility Friend says that I'm due Dec 27th because of my chart.


----------



## Melissa_M

I'd rather not have a Christmas baby but I'll take what I can get!!!
I just don't want my child to miss out on birthday experiences because everyone is so focused on Christmas.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I can see a fine line... but today is the first day of EWCM... Hmmm...


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/705a612b.jpg


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole - I can't really see the line on my phone (too small!) but as far as ewcm goes, I have had it on and off my entire pregnancy so far! xx :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

I can't see the line either but I'm also on my phone. I'll take your word for it!! :thumbup: 
You can still get ewcm while pregnant by the way!! :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

lol I couldn't see it on my phone, but it's there irl... and it's also there on my IC I took. 

Could it be effected from a previous MC (March 12th)? Or from breastfeeding?

I've been crampy all yesterday and today and today I was dizzy. :/ I don't know if they're any signs... or if it's because I'm cutting way down on nursing sessions...



Oh, and I made a TTC journal! :happydance: lol


----------



## sun

You got a second line then made a TTC journal? It might be the shortest journal ever - just a link! :haha:

The second line wouldn't be affected by BF, but it could be from a m/c. How far along were you? Did the docs check your HCG to see if it had dropped? xx

Oh - and dizziness was one of my very first symptoms! x


----------



## Melissa_M

I think there is a small chance you could still have hcg from the miscarriage but not from BFing. I doubt there would be any left since it was over a month ago. I miscarried oct 1st 2009 and conceived Alia November 13 and I was 8 weeks when I miscarried. 

I think it might be a legit bfp!!! :D


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole - Just checked out your journal - your LO is so cute!!! And walking already! :thumbup: Bun has the same play table and he was so attached to it! xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thanks :) She's been walking since 8 months-- it's crazy! lol She loves that table. We need new batteries every month! She keeps opening and closing the laptop part over an over.

The doctors never tested the HCG after the MC. I had gone in for a different BC and they said I was pg with no hb. So they were waiting another week for a MC or I was going to have a D&C. I naturally MC and they checked my uterus and said it was a complete. 

My chart confuses me as there is no way that it could show on the tests. DH assumes evap but both the IC and the FRER show a faint faint line after 5 minutes. 
I'm only now getting cramps and EWCM, so maybe I thought it's ov?

I can't wait to temp again. Payday comes, I'm getting a new BBT thermomter (if the lines don't get stronger).

Thank you all for being so supportive. I love that there are others here doing this too! :) <3


----------



## JellyBeann

I took a test and saw the feintist of lines, and yesterday I was crying for no reason...just like last time, hmmm...I'm gonner leave it another few days and see what I get on another test then!


----------



## Melissa_M

:happydance: good luck!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

omg Jelly !!!!!!!!!

Well I'm back... I'm not preg after all. I dunno what happened, still no Af or anything but no HCG levels... and a million BFNs. Must have been faulty tests?? I'm going to stop R's morning feed now, tomorrow will be my last one :(


----------



## Nicoleoleole

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/73b837cb.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/503483e2.jpg

There is a line this morning too!

I have this pain... Like there is a ball like thing in my hip. Kind of like the feeling when LO had her head all lopsided... And also kind of like gas...
It feels like where my ovaries are... But more toward my hip. :/


----------



## Melissa_M

I think I see a bit of a line!!! My laptop is being fixed so I'm on my phone so it's hard to tell. Sorry about the bfns Lola. I was getting them too even when I thought AF would be do. Then low and behold a week after AF was due I got my bfp!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

There's a million :bfp:'s this month!! Aww Lola, that sucks...I don't know what could have happened!


----------



## crazy84

There are so many bfps that I am not sure there will be a thread left for me lol. Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

What do y'all think?

Ovulation test on top, pregnancy test on bottom...


https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/c072743d.jpg


----------



## JellyBeann

crazy84 said:


> There are so many bfps that I am not sure there will be a thread left for me lol. Congrats everyone!!

I know what you mean lol, I feel the same, although I'm hoping ym feint line wasn't an evap, it was actually a line!

by the way hun, I love your childrens names, they're beautiful!


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> What do y'all think?
> 
> Ovulation test on top, pregnancy test on bottom...
> 
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/c072743d.jpg

that pregancy test is just like the ones I had!


----------



## crazy84

JellyBeann said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> There are so many bfps that I am not sure there will be a thread left for me lol. Congrats everyone!!
> 
> I know what you mean lol, I feel the same, although I'm hoping ym feint line wasn't an evap, it was actually a line!
> 
> by the way hun, I love your childrens names, they're beautiful!Click to expand...

I hope it is your bpf too!!!! and thank you!! :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

The pregnancy test is negative. It's weird as I had a faint line on the IC this morning. Isn't HCG stronger in the urine in the morning? :shrug:


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> The pregnancy test is negative. It's weird as I had a faint line on the IC this morning. Isn't HCG stronger in the urine in the morning? :shrug:

I'm going to take a new one in about a week, as I just have so many symptoms...

I think it is stronger in the morning, I'll take my next test in the morning!


----------



## LolaAnn

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> The pregnancy test is negative. It's weird as I had a faint line on the IC this morning. Isn't HCG stronger in the urine in the morning? :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to take a new one in about a week, as I just have so many symptoms...
> 
> I think it is stronger in the morning, I'll take my next test in the morning!Click to expand...

a week! how can u wait that long to test. go you haha x


----------



## Melissa_M

Ya Nicole you should wait a few days and then test but get some sex in the meantime in case you're ovulating!!


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> The pregnancy test is negative. It's weird as I had a faint line on the IC this morning. Isn't HCG stronger in the urine in the morning? :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to take a new one in about a week, as I just have so many symptoms...
> 
> I think it is stronger in the morning, I'll take my next test in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> *a week! how can u wait that long to test. go you haha* xClick to expand...

I can't but DH refuses to buy me tests! :cry:


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole - Some women have a better result POAS in the afternoon for some reason! 

This a seriously lucky thread! xx


----------



## Kelly9

So many possible bfps! 

Crazy never fear I'll be here forever so if it's just me and you we'll be the only two together. 

Nicole I could see something not sure if it was an evap or not.. but yes get some sex just in case you're ovulating.

Sorry lolaann


----------



## Melissa_M

Yay our fearless leader returns!!! :D


----------



## LolaAnn

JellyBeann said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> The pregnancy test is negative. It's weird as I had a faint line on the IC this morning. Isn't HCG stronger in the urine in the morning? :shrug:
> 
> I'm going to take a new one in about a week, as I just have so many symptoms...
> 
> I think it is stronger in the morning, I'll take my next test in the morning!Click to expand...
> 
> *a week! how can u wait that long to test. go you haha* xClick to expand...
> 
> I can't but DH refuses to buy me tests! :cry:Click to expand...

pm me your address. serious. i have a ton and won't be testing for a long time now :growlmad: rather they went to u x


----------



## bky

I'll be here for awhile yet. I was getting excited because I seriously feel like AF is coming (cramping all up and down my back and legs, bloaty etc), but been like this for a few days and nothing is happening! Haven't been keeping up with the :sex: because we've been busy moving house and such so unlikely I'm preg even if I have ovulated. OPKs last 2 weeks are coming up negative so....:brat: I took a pregnancy test before starting the Vitex...whenever that was (2-3 weeks ago?) and BFN then. 
Would love to find that magic balance of ovulating and still being able to BF. I guess I've got 2 more months to figure it out before I go into TTC mode though. :coffee:


----------



## Kelly9

Melissa_M said:


> Yay our fearless leader returns!!! :D


Are you referring to me?!? I'm not a leader or fearless never mind a fearless leader.


----------



## Melissa_M

Haha ya I was. Our fearful follower just doesn't sound as nice.


----------



## Kelly9

The truth sucks hey? haha, ok well I'm not really fearful, but I will be a follower since you all will have bfps before me!


----------



## sun

Hey ladies!! :hugs: How are Skyler and Alia doing??


----------



## Melissa_M

Wonderful!!! How's your little boy doing??


----------



## sun

Good - it was his first day of daycare today so he went to bed an hour earlier totally exhausted! :haha:
I'm considering going to bed soon too - dang so tired! x


----------



## Melissa_M

The fatigue is starting to hit me too. 
Are you really 9 weeks already?!


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler is sick again, that makes what 7 times in under 9 months?


----------



## sun

Melissa - Yes already!! :shock: Time is flying!

Kelly - Ugh sorry Skyler is sick :( Bun has been pretty healthy so far, but as soon as he hangs out with other kids it seems like he catches something. So I am expecting him to be sick by the weekend after daycare today! And once he starts part time next week he'll probably have a constant cold going. I heard it was common for babies to get a cold a month for the first year or 2? Some babies are ok with colds though and just go on with their day - but Bun gets flattened by them!


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler gets so congested and sleep so poorly. I never heard it was normal for them to be sick so often. And he normally gives it ot me. He's sneezing with lots of loose snot coming out and has started to cough.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm sorry about everyone's babies getting sick :( 
The most my baby has ever had was a runny nose from allergies. But I dread the day she gets sick for the first time. :( :(


----------



## sun

Bun is the same - he doesn't sleep hardly at all for the first 2-3 nights of a cold :( But he goes through spurts - he was hardly sick for the first 11 months, and he has been sick on and off since. His last cold lasted almost 2 weeks too. And Bun seems as generous as Skyler - he has passed his sickness on to me every single time! Boo! :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah and Skyler gets sick for weeks and week one of them he was sick for almost two months!


----------



## want2bamom

Hey girls!! For the people that don't know me. I'm Desiree (32) married to my wonderful husband Kevin (29) for 3.5 years. We have a beautiful daughter name Ciara who just turned 1 on April 14. It took us 3 years to conceive Ciara after being on Metformin, Clomid and Progesterone. I have been EBF her for the past year but she has been on homo milk now for about a month.

I ended up getting my period back when she was 3 months! And just the last month now or so we have been thinking about ttc. So I will be temping again for my upcoming cycle, which will probably be in the next couple days! haha...according to FF.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hiii!!! Yay!! :D :D im so excited you're going to make another beautiful baby Desiree!!!

And um... What's homo milk?!? LOL


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> Hiii!!! Yay!! :D :D im so excited you're going to make another beautiful baby Desiree!!!
> 
> And um... *What's homo milk*?!? LOL

I was thinking this too, but :hi: xx


----------



## crazy84

Haha I am not sure but that made me laugh out loud. I think it is homoginized..... not sure what it means though. Thanks for giving me a laugh at 6am!!!


----------



## Mork

Hey girls:wave:
I was just looking at all the :bfp: on the first page - wow! there are quite a few lucky ladies!!! Congratulations!!! I was wondering, for my own PMA, if there is any way we could see how many of those ladies had and had not yet got :witch: back??? I am getting quite disheartened now - we have been trying again for 6 months now and without af back i am wondering if it is even worth trying! :cry:
Thanks xxxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

Mork said:


> Hey girls:wave:
> I was just looking at all the :bfp: on the first page - wow! there are quite a few lucky ladies!!! Congratulations!!! I was wondering, for my own PMA, if there is any way we could see how many of those ladies had and had not yet got :witch: back??? I am getting quite disheartened now - we have been trying again for 6 months now and without af back i am wondering if it is even worth trying! :cry:
> Thanks xxxxx

I've been trying for 12 months with no AF! You'll get there hun...


----------



## Mork

Thanks hon, I hope you get there soon too!!! Do you know if you are ovulating? xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Mork said:


> Thanks hon, I hope you get there soon too!!! Do you know if you are ovulating? xx

absolutely no idea lol!


----------



## sun

Just a little info about OV while PG - you can get PG without AF, but only because you happen to catch in the very first cycle you get back. So the first time you OV, you get PG and never see AF! You can't OV more than once without shedding the previous lining! (AF) Just wanted to mention as when I was TTC with no AF (7 months) I thought you could OV without it, but apparently not. oops!


----------



## JellyBeann

sun said:


> Just a little info about OV while PG - you can get PG without AF, but only because* you happen to catch in the very first cycle you get back.* So the first time you OV, you get PG and never see AF! You can't OV more than once without shedding the previous lining! (AF) Just wanted to mention as when I was TTC with no AF (7 months) I thought you could OV without it, but apparently not. oops!

 That's what I thought!


----------



## Melissa_M

Mork I got pregnant without AF. I ovulated a couple weeks after I stopped BFing. 
Welcome Des yay!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I got preg twice without AF. both MCs though. :( So my only bleeds are MC bleeds if that counts?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Any idea if I ovulated or not?


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/d4e5698a.jpg

The HPT today I'm sure was an evap so I'm taking OPKs now. :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

hi ladies! im back! i thought i would be online and posting so much more once i became a sahm, but it seems like i rarely have time to open the computer lately. anyway, i couldnt believe the front page when i logged in...so many BFPs!! i was soooo certain i was pregnant that past few weeks but every test was a BFN...booo! but then AF showed up this morning! and it seems to be a proper one, not like the very light bleeds i had at 8 and 19 wks pp (sorry TMI) so at least thats a good sign that maybe all our trying will be successful sometime in the near future :)

btw, congratulations ladies on all the BFPs!!! :D


----------



## sun

QueSeraSera - Yay for AF returning!! :thumbup: Hope you get your BFP asap! :hugs:

Nicole - I have gotten several days of pos OPKs in a row, but I usually verify OV by my chart (temps). Otherwise it's hard to say absolutely positively that you OV. But I would assume you did/are right now!! Get BD!! Also if you keep getting pos OPKs tomorrow or the next day you should definitely re-test! :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I cracked, I took a test! It was aclearblue, came back :bfn: but me being a crazed POAS addict I took it apart! Me and DH see lines, what do you all think?


Spoiler

.

 
sorry for the bad pics, and excuse the Welsh lol!


----------



## sun

I see something too!!! FX'd it will get darker!! :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yay, I'm so glad I'm not crazy!!I'll take another in a couple of days to see if anything happens like darkening, I hope it's not an evap!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

thanks sun! i never thought i would be excited to have AF return! lol


----------



## LolaAnn

I def see a line!!! YAY!! Let me know if you want those tests, and I will flick them in the post but I have no idea how long they will take to get to you what with this weekend and all x


----------



## kimbo46

Can I join here? AF back last month, so now TTC for another bundle!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> I cracked, I took a test! It was aclearblue, came back :bfn: but me being a crazed POAS addict I took it apart! Me and DH see lines, what do you all think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 198376
> .
> View attachment 198379
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad pics, and excuse the Welsh lol!

Was it a ClearBlue Digital or regular? If it wasn't a digital, those are some serious lines!!! If it was a digital, they have two lines most of the time (they're super weird like that). 

I think you're preggers!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Yes homo milk is whole milk or 3.25% milk lol.

I saw a line to!

Welcome Des Glad you found us and kimbo I'll add you to the front page.


----------



## sun

Hi kimbo! :wave:


----------



## want2bamom

I definetly see a line too!! :)


----------



## madge

Oh I def see a line!!! I hate blue dyes though, use a pink to be sure its not an evap :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> I def see a line!!! YAY!! Let me know if you want those tests, and I will flick them in the post but I have no idea how long they will take to get to you what with this weekend and all x

I tried to inbox you Hun, but your inbox is full, I'd love those tests, I'm probs gonner test with a pink dye!


----------



## crazy84

Can I throw a fit real fast??? If I get it out on here then my husband will make it through the day..... I fell and broke my foot a few days ago.... I am not suppose to put any weight on it but with a baby that is impossible. Well I just laid Klaire on the ground to change her and not once did he offer help. He saw me struggling to get up and didnt even offer help. I went to toss the diaper and Klaire started crying, he just freaking laid there... so here I come limping on the foot i am not suppose to be on. Ugh... I really wanna punch him right now. Ok thanks!! Lol


----------



## Melissa_M

Jeez if I were you I would be giving him a piece of my mind!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Melissa_M said:


> Jeez if I were you I would be giving him a piece of my mind!!

same...I'd tell him off...lol, seriously though, tell him he has to help you!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Ugh men sometimes, things like that just don't occur to them a lot, at least in my experience. Last night dh was doing some work at home so I ran up to the store with Audrey to get some groceries for dinner, some wine for dh, and some laundry detergent we needed. So here I come walking in the door with Audrey, in her bucket carrier as she had fallen asleep in the van, the diaper bag, and all the heavy stuff I had just bought. I struggled to get in the door and dh just kinda looked at me as I struggled to get everything in. It's even worse that you have orders not to be moving around! Boooo...I'd let him know how he better start helping out!


----------



## QueSeraSera

So I know you guys have talked about it on here before but I can't seem to find it. For those of you who have AF back, what was it like? Possibly TMI, but this the heaviest crampiest AF I have ever had! I seriously wonder how I can live losing this much blood! Lol. Anyway, did any of you have the same? Did it stay like that for later AFs? And did your cycle return to a pretty much normal 28 day cycle or was it really irregular at first?


----------



## sun

From what I've seen it totally depends - some ladies have a nice light first AF! Mine on the other hand was nasty and sooooo heavy! UGH! Just like it was before :growlmad:


----------



## QueSeraSera

boo! looks like im one of the unlucky ones with the nasty, heavy first AF too! argh...hope it calms down in future months!


----------



## want2bamom

Thats not cool at all! If it was my husband I would of said wtf, do you not see me limping here? Thanks for your help you SOAB. hahaha, thats just what i would say if i was really mad! haha


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I'd have gone with the sarcastic "Lance, get my trainers, I think I am going for a run after I've done this..."


----------



## Kelly9

Mine was heavy but not crampy I lost a lot more blood with my first three cycles then I ever did before but it did calm down.

I'd be mad at my husband to I'd have thrown the dirty diaper at him.


----------



## crazy84

I am so glad Yall understand!! I really wanted to knock him off the couch!!! Ugh... I think he knew he messed up though because he has called me a million times today kissing butt....... I think i will let him feel bad a bit longer though. So I haven't kept track this month... but according to calendars I either ovulated yesterday or today...... if it doesn't happen this month I think I will do opks!!


----------



## QueSeraSera

thanks tiff! now i have hope that it wont stay like this forever... :-/


----------



## Melissa_M

Wow crazy your baby is only 4 months!! You really want em close together eh??


----------



## crazy84

Yeah..... she will be 5 months next week. But I figure might as well start trying... who knows how long it might take. I want them close though. I love love love being a mom and my next will be my last.:(


----------



## Kelly9

I want three and I wanted them close enough like 2 yrs apart but I'll take whatever I can get knowing it may not happen without treatment which by the way we're going back on the wait list for ICSI the beginning of August! Eek!!!! Thats so close! (The wait list is normally about 6 months to actually start treatment) so I could be pg this time next year or sooner if I'm blessed with another miracle.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - That's great news!! Hope you get a little miracle before you need the ICSI though! xx :hugs:

Speaking of close together, I saw a lady posting about getting her BFP in 1st tri today and her LO is just over 4 weeks old!! :shock: I am seriously impressed as there was no way I could BD that soon - I was still hobbling around! I think I was sore for 3 months!


----------



## Kelly9

If she had a csection she likely could but you're right it took us three tries to bd successfully and we didn't start till 7 weeks!


----------



## Melissa_M

If she had a c section she should probably wait awhile to heal anyway!! I would think. 
But ya DH and I had sex at 2 weeks pp :blush:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

DH and I were dry humping the day after she was born :blush: :haha: that was with 3 third degree tears (imagine, if you will, an upside down Y resulting in 3 holes turning into one)... And we finally managed to at 5-ish weeks when my PP bleed stopped. 

I'm terrified of another tear like that :/


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah a tear like that would suck.


----------



## JellyBeann

DH and I managed to at just under 2 weeks, I only had a teeny tear and a graze though, I had 5 stitches, if she had no tears then it's probably a lot easier for her!


----------



## LolaAnn

Thats nothing... I had no tears at all, but I was pushing for 2 hours and I think I broke myself lol because it took us 6 months to do it pain free. We had many, many attempts but they all ended in me crying lol


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> Thats nothing... I had no tears at all, but I was pushing for 2 hours and I think I broke myself lol because it took us 6 months to do it pain free. We had many, many attempts but they all ended in me crying lol

Oh no Lola...that sucks hun! I had it easy (DH keeps reminding me I have a lovely child-bearing pelvis...yeah, cheers darling!)


----------



## Melissa_M

Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Melissa_M said:


> Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!

:rofl: haha! sorrryy...


----------



## sun

Melissa_M said:


> Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!

Same here!! :haha:

I don't know how you DTD with stitches Nicole! I only had a small tear that didn't require stitches, but it still took weeks to stop hurting! 
And a weird "things are falling out feeling" lasted for months! x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sun said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!
> 
> Same here!! :haha:
> 
> I don't know how you DTD with stitches Nicole! I only had a small tear that didn't require stitches, but it still took weeks to stop hurting!
> And a weird "things are falling out feeling" lasted for months! xClick to expand...

I had only one stitch left by 5 weeks. 

Loooooooads of lube. lol


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Melissa_M said:


> Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!

:rofl:!


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Ouch you girls are making my vagina hurt!!!
> 
> Same here!! :haha:
> 
> I don't know how you DTD with stitches Nicole! I only had a small tear that didn't require stitches, but it still took weeks to stop hurting!
> And a weird "things are falling out feeling" lasted for months! xClick to expand...
> 
> I had only one stitch left by 5 weeks.
> 
> *Loooooooads of lube*. lolClick to expand...

haha, good point!


----------



## crossroads

Ouch. Baaaaad memories of my stitches. I had to wee in the bath for weeks.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I have a question...

WTF is going on with my OPKs?!?


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/ea8fda52.jpg

:/


----------



## crossroads

Nicoleoleole said:


> I have a question...
> 
> WTF is going on with my OPKs?!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/fuffina/ea8fda52.jpg
> 
> :/

Which CD are you on hun?


----------



## sun

Are you sure it's not a BFP in disguise??? :D


----------



## Melissa_M

I would take another pregnancy test!!!


----------



## crazy84

I would take another pregnancy test for sure!!


----------



## Kelly9

I would take a pg test to.


----------



## LolaAnn

hahaha... something weird happened to me after giving birth... i swear it is 2x tighter down there than before... i dunno i think i overdid the kegels in fear of the sausage down the hallway effect.... but yeah those 6 months were a long 6 months!

sun I had that weird feeling too !!
Jellybeann posted your tests today x


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> hahaha... something weird happened to me after giving birth... i swear it is 2x tighter down there than before... i dunno i think i overdid the kegels in fear of the sausage down the hallway effect.... but yeah those 6 months were a long 6 months!
> 
> sun I had that weird feeling too !!
> *Jellybeann posted your tests today *x

Aww thanks hun!

That is a bit wierd Lola! At least you haven't get the sausage down a hallway effect haha! I was determined not to get like that, but DH says I'm "nice and comfy down there" haa!


----------



## Kelly9

So how is everyone? Has anyone else tested.... Jellybeann and nicole in specific? I am hoping to ovulate soon! But who knows when... I am praying before cd 20 as I'll be traveling and away from hubby after then.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

My OPKs are negative now... I am 2 dpo (3 dpo to the UK folks). 

We didn't get very great BDing dates, and now DH has changed his mind about TTC...

So this is our only cycle. Hoping for the best!


----------



## Kelly9

You're still in with a chance you got r done on O day and a few days before so good luck. If you get bored not studying charts you can always follow mine it's exciting cause it's unpredictable :wacko: I am hoping to O in a couple of days.


----------



## JellyBeann

I've not tested yet, but I still feel sick most days and I am mega moody and have a lot of symptoms, so I'm waiting a few more days and testing then! Hopefully a pink dye will come up :bfp: lol!

How is everyone else?


----------



## kimbo46

Need some help here. I am suffering from serious brain befuddlement over when I am actually fertile, or IF I am actually fertile at all. April 19th I got my first AF, so I have no idea how long or short my cycle is. Played around with some different cycle lengths and got a bunch of different dates for ovulation and such, so just told my DH that he would have to 'perform' on those dates :haha:. How long should I leave it till I test? Or should I just see if i'm late? But then i'm not sure when i'm due to come on. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

You could test once a week after your tww using the first date? 

My period showed up AGAIN! a 12 day cycle WTF!!!!???? What it up with my body, I was taking vitex this time to. I don't understand, I didn't even ovulate. I did an opk just now and it was a decently dark line but not positive. This is getting annoying I can't keep bleeding every 12-14 days not only is it annoying but I'm loosing all my iron.


----------



## sun

kimbo - I would wait a week and then test. If no AF after another week, I would test again! Sometimes the first AF is really weird - super short (mine was less than 2 weeks) or really long so I would just test every week! (or more, but I tend to POAS more than necessary :haha:)

Kelly - That is crazy!! :shock: Have you seen your doc about it?? I agree it could really mess with your iron levels - bleeding every 2 weeks AND BF. Are you going to stay on the vitex for a while more? They say it takes a while to take effect. xx


----------



## Kelly9

I went to the docs before I got this period (like two days ago, about lp defect) and she said to wait two cycles to see if the vitex works so I'm counting this as cycle one since it's an epic fail so I bet I'll be seeing her in 2-3 weeks. I am still taking the vitex and on my FF chart I merged the short cycle with the new one to see what the trend is/does. It is ridiculous! I know bf'ing and being pp can mess with luteal phase but I didn't realize it could cause me to not ovulate and then bleed within 12 days.

That being said, I got a job offer today so looks like we'll be activating on the ICSI waitlist next month, and starting treatment aug-nov sometime :)


----------



## sun

Congrats on the job offer!!! Great news! :thumbup: Also the waitlist - just hope you won't need it :D

I really hope the vitex starts working xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

HEy guyss, I tested this morning, and nothing, nada :bfn: for me! *sadface* So, whatever is going on in my stomach and lady parts is beyond me! I feel so ill, I was hoping I was pregnant! Off to the doctors for me I think!!


----------



## Melissa_M

:hugs: awww sorry it's bfn but if it makes you feel better I had pregnancy symptoms before I got my bfp!! You should get checked out though if you're not feeling well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey, im new on here so im not so sure what all the abbreviations mean!! Im 26 and I have a 6 month old baby. Ok so i started him on solids at just over 4 months (his a big boy) He now has breakfast and dinner! He still wakes once or twice a night for a feed and he now has 1 bottle of formula a day! I took the mini pill for 3 months but i finished 4-5 weeks ago but still no period :( Im not sure if i should start testing for ovulation? taking my tempreture! Supplementing more feeds? Or just wait and see? HELP!!!


----------



## Melissa_M

Have you taken a pregnancy test :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ive not taken a pregnancy test!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Anyone's nipples really really sore? I feel like she's biting me when she really isn't.


----------



## Melissa_M

Mummy2Corban said:


> ive not taken a pregnancy test!

You should!!! You know, just in case :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Melissa_M said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> ive not taken a pregnancy test!
> 
> You should!!! You know, just in case :)Click to expand...

I guess that would be a start! Just dont wanna get my hopes up! If not is it worth doing ovulation tests? Or is it just a case of waiting for my period?


----------



## Kelly9

My nips get sore during Ovulation but they could be sore right before my period or if I was pg.


----------



## LolaAnn

hmmmmm so ive completely weaned now. still not pg ... or ovulating. anyone have any idea how long it will take for me to ov after stopping bf??


----------



## Melissa_M

I think I ovulated about two or three weeks after I stopped :)
I never got a positive opk though and it took forever to get a positive hpt.


----------



## crazy84

Af has arrived.... only a 23 day cycle...... hmmm


----------



## Kelly9

Thats not uncommon crazy.


----------



## sun

crazy84 said:


> Af has arrived.... only a 23 day cycle...... hmmm

My longest cycle since having Bun was 24 days. And it still worked!! :thumbup: Before it was more like 29 days.


----------



## JellyBeann

Aw Lola, hope you're okay, I'd be a wreck if I had to wean lol, erm...I am unsure as to how long it would take for you to ov, but good luck!!


----------



## crossroads

How are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Crossroads, how far along are you now? :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh Im alright, currently waiting on takeaway to arrive! Curry for us tonight! Nommyy!!


----------



## crossroads

Nic - I'm 6 weeks 4 days. It's dragging. I want a scan!

Jellybean - I'm having a takeaway too! :D Pizza for me :pizza:


----------



## sun

crossroads - You need a ticker so we can keep track!! :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

crossroads said:


> Nic - I'm 6 weeks 4 days. It's dragging. I want a scan!
> 
> Jellybean - I'm having a takeaway too! :D Pizza for me :pizza:

nom nom nom! I loooove pizza, but I'm wicked at making it myself!



sun said:


> crossroads - You need a ticker so we can keep track!! :thumbup:

^^agreed!!


----------



## crossroads

I've got a collection here lol:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-49.html#post10364958

Do you know if I'm missing any?


----------



## sun

crossroads said:


> I've got a collection here lol:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-49.html#post10364958
> 
> Do you know if I'm missing any?

:rofl:

You don't have any alterna-tickers there I don't think! https://alterna-tickers.com/


----------



## crossroads

sun said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I've got a collection here lol:
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...ttc-whilst-breastfeeding-49.html#post10364958
> 
> Do you know if I'm missing any?
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> You don't have any alterna-tickers there I don't think! https://alterna-tickers.com/Click to expand...

Do they do fetal development ones? Cause I only collect those :thumbup:


----------



## sun

Oh I don't know - I have just seen them around!


----------



## Kelly9

Witch is gone! 2.5 day cycle hopefully she stays away for longer then a 12 day cycle this time.


----------



## want2bamom

Yahh Tiff for her being gone!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like I'm ovulating cd 5 or 6, just got what I think might be a positive opk but I took it first thing this morning so I'll do another after lunch.. that one should be for sure positive. Which also means the witch will be visiting me again at the 2 week mark :wacko:

Happy mothers day ladies!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Kelly9 said:


> Looks like I'm ovulating cd 5 or 6, just got what I think might be a positive opk but I took it first thing this morning so I'll do another after lunch.. that one should be for sure positive. Which also means the witch will be visiting me again at the 2 week mark :wacko:
> 
> Happy mothers day ladies!


Hope you catch the egg! Then you won't have AF in 2 weeks!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so to Nicole! If not well dh and I are officially on the wait list for icsi I'll be calling in my next period. so treatment in the next 2-4 months :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:blush: I don't think I've read everything in full... but why are you getting IUI? I thought that was people who have been trying for over a year? I'm confused. :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

We're actually likely not doing IUI we're doing ICSI which is IVF with sperm injection. My hubby has bad sperm. Skyler was a miracle baby and right now with my cycles the way they are I'm not helping things along and nothing seems to be fixing them either so we're back on the wait list for ICSI (it's all in my journal first post at the bottom under ttc journal and preggo journal). We do hope to conceive naturally again but we don't want our kids super far apart. 

When I'm not ovulating during my period my lp is super short like 5 days long so on top of my hubby being infertile I am also currently infertile.


----------



## Melissa_M

Hope you caught that eggy today Tiff :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Ohhh :( I'm sorry!

I'm going to go find your journal!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Melissa_M said:


> Have you taken a pregnancy test :)

Done a pregnancy test and it was negative! Didnt think i was but its a start. I ordered some of those ovulation sticks even though my period hasnt started i thought it wouldnt hurt to see if i ovulate before. Someone has suggested a ovulation microscope...are these any good?


----------



## JellyBeann

Mummy2Corban said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test :)
> 
> Done a pregnancy test and it was negative! Didnt think i was but its a start. I ordered some of those ovulation sticks even though my period hasnt started i thought it wouldnt hurt to see if i ovulate before. Someone has suggested a ovulation microscope...are these any good?Click to expand...

I also just tested :bfn: :shrug: I don't get it, I am having mega symptoms! Hopefully I'm getting :witch: back!! 

I have no idea on the ov microscope, never used one before!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ive been having cramps as though my period is returning but nothing seems to happen!! Just wondered if i ovulation microscope is worth ago?


----------



## JellyBeann

I am sat on my sofa right now, contemplating going to get a hot water bottle and curling up! LO needs a nap so I might coax him into a kip with me!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I have a snoozing baby right now so im chilling with a cup o tea :)


----------



## JellyBeann

me too now, he's asleep, I can't get to sleep!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

After me being dehydrated for 2 days with vomiting and getting hospitalized... I got AF last night :cry: WTT for me now :cry:


----------



## crossroads

Nicoleoleole said:


> After me being dehydrated for 2 days with vomiting and getting hospitalized... I got AF last night :cry: WTT for me now :cry:

Oh no :(

Why WTT?


----------



## crossroads

Mummy2Corban said:


> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test :)
> 
> Done a pregnancy test and it was negative! Didnt think i was but its a start. I ordered some of those ovulation sticks even though my period hasnt started i thought it wouldnt hurt to see if i ovulate before. Someone has suggested a ovulation microscope...are these any good?Click to expand...

They're crap in my experience. Not very reliable. If you buy anything buy a CBFM.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

crossroads said:


> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test :)
> 
> Done a pregnancy test and it was negative! Didnt think i was but its a start. I ordered some of those ovulation sticks even though my period hasnt started i thought it wouldnt hurt to see if i ovulate before. Someone has suggested a ovulation microscope...are these any good?Click to expand...
> 
> They're crap in my experience. Not very reliable. If you buy anything buy a CBFM.Click to expand...

Yeah? Can i use it even though i haven't got my AF?


----------



## crossroads

Mummy2Corban said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy2Corban said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa_M said:
> 
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test :)
> 
> Done a pregnancy test and it was negative! Didnt think i was but its a start. I ordered some of those ovulation sticks even though my period hasnt started i thought it wouldnt hurt to see if i ovulate before. Someone has suggested a ovulation microscope...are these any good?Click to expand...
> 
> They're crap in my experience. Not very reliable. If you buy anything buy a CBFM.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? Can i use it even though i haven't got my AF?Click to expand...

In theory yes, but you would use a lot of sticks :-k


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Would it be better to do those other ovulation sticks and when i get AF get a CBFM?


----------



## Kelly9

That might be a better idea. I did random opks before i got af back and ended up getting a positive on one then getting af. 

I thought I ovulated as I had what I was sure was a positive opk but my temp went down to much today so I guess I'll keep peeing on opks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah i think thats plan as those CBFM are expensive and so are the sticks. I guess im more likely to ovulate when having AF.


----------



## bky

^^ the ovulation microscopes are a bit spendy IMO. I bought a kids microscope and tested my saliva for my previous baby and it worked about the same. You just need something that does 100-200x magnification. However, the saliva method isn't necessarily reliable because you get saliva ferning whenever your estrogen levels are high enough. So I got a few patches of partial ferning throughout the month and also sometimes before AF :wacko: It's interesting (maybe?) to see and chart, but overall I didn't find it any more useful than say charting CM. And you don't need a microscope for that.

Awful awful cramping here. Been having crampiness for what seems like months now (though is probably only 3-4 weeks) but lately I feel like hobbling around doubled over. I really hope this means AF is going to show up or something.


----------



## kimbo46

I'm going to POAS tomorrow and see what happens. Dont think this is my month though as I have been very hormonal today. My poor husband probably thinks his wife's been swapped for satan. I think i might pick up some ovulation sticks this weekend, any suggestions on which ones are the best to use?


----------



## crossroads

kimbo46 said:


> I'm going to POAS tomorrow and see what happens. Dont think this is my month though as I have been very hormonal today. My poor husband probably thinks his wife's been swapped for satan. I think i might pick up some ovulation sticks this weekend, any suggestions on which ones are the best to use?

Good luck for tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I use internet cheapies and they have always been reliable for me.. although I recently picked up a box of clear blue digi which are expensive but oh so fun to use! I was having a hard time telling if my opks were positive so I only use one stick when I am doubtful. I just did an opk and it wasn't positive but it wasn't faint either...


----------



## Melissa_M

Tiffany I just noticed I'm a future bump buddy in your signature. YAY!!! Can't wait :D

I used internet cheapies too. They can be hard to read sometimes though. Before I got AF back I took them whenever I got signs of ovulation, like fertile cm or something. When I did actually ovulate there was no mistaking it. I had all the signs.


----------



## Kelly9

Of course you're a future bump buddy, I just hope I can make it happen.


----------



## sun

I always use the cheap sticks too!! Hugs to all my BF mamas!! xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

crossroads said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> After me being dehydrated for 2 days with vomiting and getting hospitalized... I got AF last night :cry: WTT for me now :cry:
> 
> Oh no :(
> 
> Why WTT?Click to expand...


DH took TTC back. Said he didn't want to try anymore. :/


----------



## sun

Oh So sorry to hear that Nicoleoleole! :( :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sun said:


> Oh So sorry to hear that Nicoleoleole! :( :hugs:

Thanks... he does this. He's controlling and such. Our relationship is rocky now atm, and he's not helping it. 

Maybe in the future? :)


----------



## Kelly9

The future is always a good time lol especially if things are rough.

But don't you hate it when men can't stick to one decision! and they say women are bad.


----------



## sun

I'm sure in the future!! :thumbup: And you do have a super cutie to run around after in the meantime! :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

bky said:


> ^^ the ovulation microscopes are a bit spendy IMO. I bought a kids microscope and tested my saliva for my previous baby and it worked about the same. You just need something that does 100-200x magnification. However, the saliva method isn't necessarily reliable because you get saliva ferning whenever your estrogen levels are high enough. So I got a few patches of partial ferning throughout the month and also sometimes before AF :wacko: It's interesting (maybe?) to see and chart, but overall I didn't find it any more useful than say charting CM. And you don't need a microscope for that.
> 
> Awful awful cramping here. Been having crampiness for what seems like months now (though is probably only 3-4 weeks) but lately I feel like hobbling around doubled over. I really hope this means AF is going to show up or something.

Sounds like ill just stick to the ovulation tests and checking CM. Ive been Cramping for what feels lik ages to ut last night and today they seemloads worse plus ive been a bit irritable....but i dunno if i notice these thing because i want it to be my AF returning.:winkwink:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, can I ask when you all got AF back? I'm 16 months and nothing here!! GEtting a tad worried lol!


----------



## sun

Bun was 11 months when I got AF back, but one of my 1st tri buds had to wait 17 months. And my friends sister BF her second (and last) as long as he wanted and had no AF until he weaned completely at 2! Then some ladies get AF back after 6 weeks so there's a huge variation?

How often are you BF? Bun really changed his nursing schedule at 11 months and I think it kickstarted things - even now he only BF 1x/day. xx


----------



## JellyBeann

We feed in the morning (8/9am) then mid afternoon and before bed, but then he has snacks throughout the night still, only a few sucks at a time though, sometimes he'll squeeze another feed in there, but ot very often!


----------



## sun

He is probably still BF enough to keep AF away. At 11 months Bun went through a phase of sleeping through (which he quit doing at 13months and didn't sleep through again until a few weeks ago!!) so he was sleeping through and BF 3x/day. Before that it was 4x/day plus 2-3 night snacks so that change did it for me.


----------



## JellyBeann

sun said:


> He is probably still BF enough to keep AF away. At 11 months Bun went through a phase of sleeping through (which he quit doing at 13months and didn't sleep through again until a few weeks ago!!) so he was sleeping through and BF 3x/day. Before that it was 4x/day plus 2-3 night snacks so that change did it for me.

Ahh! He's just so much of a boob-a-holic it's hard to convince him to cut down! I think I'll try and get him to cut it down a bit more! We're going to start putting him in his bed (when we find a mattress the right size) when he falls asleep and then if/when he wakes in the night, he can come in with us for the rest of the night!


----------



## polaris

17 months for me. Hope she on her way back to you soon JellyBeann


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> 17 months for me. Hope she on her way back to you soon JellyBeann

I just want to be able to tell roughly when Im ovulating!!


----------



## Melissa_M

I didn't get AF back till I stopped BFing. :nope:


----------



## crazy84

Hey can I ask an off the subject question?? at what point did you give lo more than one meal a day?? She eats rice cereal at night and i just started mixing fruit with it.... just wondering if i should start giving it to her in the morning too, or if i should wait a bit longer??? thanks


----------



## JellyBeann

crazy84 said:


> Hey can I ask an off the subject question?? at what point did you give lo more than one meal a day?? She eats rice cereal at night and i just started mixing fruit with it.... just wondering if i should start giving it to her in the morning too, or if i should wait a bit longer??? thanks

I basically used my instincts, he seemed hungry, so I tried him, and he took it,


----------



## crazy84

my baby is always hungry.... lol or she is always on the boob anyway.. lol always shoving things in her mouth.... could be teething.... I may try it.... just scared to over do it...... but i feel like she may be ready...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My baby is 6 months old and his a big boy so we started weaning a while back. He has breakfast and tea and ive now started giving him a few toast fingers for lunch. If he didnt want it he wouldnt eat it so im happy with that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Melissa_M said:


> I didn't get AF back till I stopped BFing. :nope:

How old was your LO when you stopped? Ive started the swap onto formula so maybe AF will return for me soon :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa_M

Alia was 7.5 months when I stopped and I got pregnant right away!!

As for solids: I started Alia on one meal a day at 4 months. Went to 2 shortly after and then at six months I switched to three. That was the best because she has been on such a nice schedule since.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ive pretty much done that too! Now just started lunch! Im replacing Corbans feeds with formula as i dont wanna just stop giving him booby!


----------



## bky

Thought I'd ask here first- those who did get AF back how long was it between making some kind of BF change (less feeds, more solids etc) and seeing AF?
Just wondering how long I ought to give the changes I'm making before I decide they aren't working. 
Right now if AF doesn't come back I only have 2 more months of BF and the deadline is looming... :cry:
I'm going to be so freaking pissed if I have to stop BF and AF still doesn't show up.


----------



## cmom

Hi I'm BF and TTC. Right now I only nurse at bedtime. I had 2 AF so far.


----------



## Melissa_M

Bky I ovulated about 2-3 weeks after completely stopping BFing. Even when Alia would sleep through the night it didn't come back. I think stopping was my only option but everyone is different.


----------



## crazy84

Melissa_m- was it hard when u stopped bf?? Did your Lo take to formula fine? I am planning on switching at 6 months.... just wondering on the difficulty of it. Sheesh... I am worried I might be an emotional wreck over it.


----------



## Melissa_M

It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. In all respects. I started by giving a bottle of formula at night. That made her sleep through the night like magic!! So for a week I did that. My supply started decreasing then because I was going so long between feeds. Next I swapped out her noon feed. Did that for 3 or 4 days. The last feed to go was the morning feed. It was tough at first to know I was done but after a few days I was really happy to have my body back to myself. Plus Alia was so much more contented with the routine that comes with bottle feeding. Alia didn't even seem to notice that I wasn't BFing anymore!!!


----------



## crazy84

Oh I hope it goes that good for me. I nurse Klaire to sleep, so I am kind of worried about that, but I really hope it works out for me like it did you.


----------



## Melissa_M

I didnt nurse Alia to sleep but once and awhile she will fall asleep while drinking her night time bottle. I find she sleeps more soundly if she has a little time to play after her bottle and get burps up.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

crazy84 said:


> Melissa_m- was it hard when u stopped bf?? Did your Lo take to formula fine? I am planning on switching at 6 months.... just wondering on the difficulty of it. Sheesh... I am worried I might be an emotional wreck over it.

My LO Is 6 month and a few weeks back i introduced a formula feed at lunchtime. It took him a week or so to get used to the bottle and formula but now he takes a 7oz bottle no problems. Im doing it slowly asi dont wanna feel bad about just stopping.:cry: 

Also ladie i need advice!!! I ordered some of those ovulation sticks but my friend gave me a few of hers so i thought id test cause you never i might catch the first egg before my AF returns. I had negatives the past few days but today i had a positive???? The line is as dark as the other....so i done another to see if its faulty one and i had the same result?!?:wacko: Am i Ovulating? Or can you get false postitives? Surely i cant be this lucky??? EEEKKK


----------



## crossroads

Mummy2Corban said:


> crazy84 said:
> 
> 
> Melissa_m- was it hard when u stopped bf?? Did your Lo take to formula fine? I am planning on switching at 6 months.... just wondering on the difficulty of it. Sheesh... I am worried I might be an emotional wreck over it.
> 
> My LO Is 6 month and a few weeks back i introduced a formula feed at lunchtime. It took him a week or so to get used to the bottle and formula but now he takes a 7oz bottle no problems. Im doing it slowly asi dont wanna feel bad about just stopping.:cry:
> 
> Also ladie i need advice!!! I ordered some of those ovulation sticks but my friend gave me a few of hers so i thought id test cause you never i might catch the first egg before my AF returns. I had negatives the past few days but today i had a positive???? The line is as dark as the other....so i done another to see if its faulty one and i had the same result?!?:wacko: Am i Ovulating? Or can you get false postitives? Surely i cant be this lucky??? EEEKKKClick to expand...

Get some :sex: NOW!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was hoping you would say that!! Dont wanna get my hopes up as no AF but if its true what they say about catching the egg before your first AF!


----------



## kimbo46

My AF came back just after LO first birthday. She still has boob quite regulary, and throughout the night too. 
Also, I POAS today and got a :bfn: Only 10 DPO I think, so will try again maybe sunday.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say it's a positive and to get having some sex.

I am down to 2 bf's a day (morning and night), I give Skyler whole milk with his cereal then try to get him to take a sippy cup of it, which he does but inconsistently. Well today he's had almost a cup of whole milk with no problems! I was so proud of him. We're actually making process.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So i have another positive ovulation test today but also a pain in my lower right hand side??? Ive read up about ovulation pain but is that what im experiencing? its pretty uncomfortable....little worried.


----------



## Melissa_M

It's prObably ovulation pain :hugs:
PS I got pregnant with no AF so it can happen!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

the pain has eased off so maybe it was that? More bd tonight just encase! Could have caught it..... You never know or ill know in a few weeks,


----------



## kimbo46

Tested again, :bfn:. So I did an OPK, and it said that im ovulating???? But Its been 26 days since the :witch: started, so I don't get how I can be ovulating now. Unless my cycle is a LOT longer than it was before? I thought AF would be due around wednesday, but I guess now it won't be. Lot's of :sex: for us over the next couple of days then. Have been feeling really crampy too, which I thought was a sign of AF too. Hmmmm......... confused.com.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Melissa_M said:


> It's prObably ovulation pain :hugs:
> PS I got pregnant with no AF so it can happen!!

did you do ovulation test in that time? Or were you just super lucky? If no luck this month ill change his night feed to formula as i dont think his ready to give up night time feeding as yet! :baby:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

kimbo46 said:


> Tested again, :bfn:. So I did an OPK, and it said that im ovulating???? But Its been 26 days since the :witch: started, so I don't get how I can be ovulating now. Unless my cycle is a LOT longer than it was before? I thought AF would be due around wednesday, but I guess now it won't be. Lot's of :sex: for us over the next couple of days then. Have been feeling really crampy too, which I thought was a sign of AF too. Hmmmm......... confused.com.

Ive yet to have AF but Ive been cramping making me think AF is coming but then Ive been doing ovulation tests (out of curiousity) and i had a positive Friday and Saturday? Saturday i also had lower right side cramping but no cramping at all today? And negative ovulation. Lots of BD just encase though! :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

My second cycle after postpartum was longer then usual as well. How long have you had your cycle back for kimbo? 

I'm still awaiting ov this month. Who the he'll knows when it will happen? I sure don't!


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - You are on CD24 with no OV? Sorry I missed the last little bit, but you were having super short cycles - is this one suddenly much longer?


----------



## Melissa_M

Mommy2corban I did do ovulation tests but I also had a ton of ewcm.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Melissa_M said:


> Mommy2corban I did do ovulation tests but I :also had a ton of ewcm.

ill just keep testing ovulation and if no AF in a few weeks do a pregnancy test:dance: Af or a positve pregnancy test id be happy with both right now


----------



## kimbo46

Kelly9 said:


> My second cycle after postpartum was longer then usual as well. How long have you had your cycle back for kimbo?
> 
> I'm still awaiting ov this month. Who the he'll knows when it will happen? I sure don't!

Only got AF back mid april. So Im kinda going on the fact that my cycles were always about 28 days before pregnancy. Still getting positive on OPK today though.


----------



## crossroads

https://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9061/10moco.gif

YAY!! ^_^

Is anyone due to test soon?


----------



## JellyBeann

YAY! No, not me...I'm fed up of feeling like absolute poo for no reason, I am no longer friends with pregnancy tests!


----------



## cmom

I got a + opk today :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

cmom said:


> I got a + opk today :)

yay i had one friday and saturday!


----------



## Melissa_M

Good job girls!!! Time for :sex:!!! :D


----------



## crossroads

cmom said:


> I got a + opk today :)

How many kids do you want? I just realised you have 6! :shock:=D&gt;


----------



## dusty_sheep

Hey everyone,

I'm moving over to the TTC board I guess.

Well, our LO is 16 months old now, and we've decided to start TTC already, even though I will graduate at the end of this year.

First, because I don't want a huge age gap between the LO and her bro or sis, and then, it will take some time before you get the BFP anyway? Dunno if that makes sense.

I still bf, but am kind of doing the don't offer-don't refuse method. So, that's where my problem starts: I don't have a cycle really. I did have something like a quick period in April, but nothing since then. 

I already feel very sick and dizzy, so I might soon get my period again? Who knows.


----------



## Kelly9

dusty have you done a pg test in a bit? Might be a good place to start just in case.

SUn I combined my last cycle with the new one but I just separated them again to make it easier so I am on cd13, which is already longer then the last cycle by a day. I keep doing opks but nothing yet.


----------



## sun

FX'd they keep getting longer and longer!! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Well sometimes I'll have a long one then a couple of short ones. I figure if my lp is longer then things are normalizing. I really can't wait to O just to see how long my lp is. Skyler has his 9 month check up tomorrow so I'm going to tell her my last cycle was even shorter. I've been taking the vitex for 23 days straight now, I won't stop it even when I O. I think I'll wait till 7dpo (in case I do get pg and implant) to stop taking it that way I have the benefits of it longer.


----------



## dusty_sheep

No I haven't taken a test yet. Thought of but chickened out:blush:

I'm kind of scared of a BFN, or a BFP and then lose it again, I dunno. So I'm probably waiting until it is very obvious, or until the baby pops out - whatever comes sooner:haha:

I have an appointment at the Infertility Center tonight. Crazy idea I had there that one day as we're TTC seriously since like only 6 weeks.... but I have no cycle like I said, and want to know if that is normal even after 1 1/2 years. But basically I will just ask them what to do in case TTC will stay without the BFP and when to get help and so on.

Oh, and to get back to the test question... I plan to take one if my period keeps not showing up. So far, it just looks like a freaking long cycle which I hate because I think it's less chances to get pregnant per year?

baby dust to you all!:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

They may have you do a test at the clinic tonight. Are you still bf'ing? That could be why your cycle hasn't come back.

SO I got a positive opk last night and then this morning!!! Looks like lots of us are ovulating in the same couple of days!

Everyone new to the thread go to the first page and tell me if your name is on the list, if not let me know and I'll add you.


----------



## cmom

crossroads said:


> cmom said:
> 
> 
> I got a + opk today :)
> 
> How many kids do you want? I just realised you have 6! :shock:=D&gt;Click to expand...

IDK.:winkwink:


----------



## cmom

Kelly9 said:


> Everyone new to the thread go to the first page and tell me if your name is on the list, if not let me know and I'll add you.

Just checked and I'm not on the list.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Im not either! Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## madge

Hey girls :hi:
I'm still montioring progress in here, and my conclusion is that its been a while since any BFP announcements..... I have my fingers crossed for all you 'ovulating at the moment' ladies :flower:


----------



## crazy84

I posted this in baby club... but wanted to see if any of you could help!! thanks!

High Temp.... help!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Question... Klaire has a runny nose... it is clear snot... so it does not look like an infection and she has a temp of 100.7 i gave her tylenol... but she still has the temp. I called the Dr. and they said that since she is not fussy or anything just to keep an eye on it and that it is probably teething..... Do temps get that high with teething? I also asked what temp I should begin to worry at and they said 103.0 Does that sound right?? I always thought that it was 100.3 but I am not a doc... I guess they have the degree... can you please tell me your teething experiences and what temperature you would begin to worry at... of course I worry at any temp... but you know what I mean.... Thanks! And she does have an appointment for her shots tomorrow so they said they would look her over then and if she still has a fever they will decide to go ahead and give them or not. I appreciate any help!


----------



## Kelly9

Crazy 100.7 is not high it's low grade barely! They don't even consider it a temp here till it hits 101. Just keep giving the tylenol every 4 hours but no more then 5 doses in 24 hours and keep an eye on it. That temp sounds just about right for a teething baby!

I have some hope for us O'ing mamas to!


----------



## crazy84

Ok. Thank you. I am so paranoid!!! I will try not to with about it and just keep an eye on her. 
Yay for oving!!!  I hope we get to dtd this month around ov time. My husband farms and is starting to work late hours.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope you do to! and no problem, I am paranoid to, if it helps I am a nurse so I just wanted to reassure you. 

I got my smiley face opk this morning and a strong line on a cheapie, I'm about to do another one, I got a pos late last night so I am not sure if I o'd last night since I got a temp rise or if I will today, we'll do the deed for the next two nights to be sure. I wish I could have planned it better though as with DH's bad sperm I like to save them up.


----------



## crazy84

Oh thank you. It really reassures me a lot!! I hope you catch it this month. Hopefully his spermies will do the job. We haven't really been trying too hard the past few months, but it is about time for is.to get down to the wire because it is getting to his busy time of the year and we hardly will see him until Christmas. He will be out the door by 7 and not home until super late or early morning...poor guy works hard for his money!! Good luck!!!


----------



## crossroads

cmom said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmom said:
> 
> 
> I got a + opk today :)
> 
> How many kids do you want? I just realised you have 6! :shock:=D&gt;Click to expand...
> 
> IDK.:winkwink:Click to expand...

What does IDK mean? "I don't know"?


----------



## dusty_sheep

Yes IDK should mean "I don't know"....

crazy84 - yes, teething can go along with high temperature. Here, they say that temp can go up to 102, and that you don't even need to give tylenol unless the temp goes higher than 102. Not bad if you did anyway, though.

We didn't have that much problems with teething I must say. LO was a bit moody on some of these days, cried badly at some nights, but all in all that was not a lot considering she's got 10 teeth already.

But it's very common that children get higher temp than adults, or tend to rather get higher temp when they are sick. They can still be all jumping around at 102 F while we'd feel totally down at 99 F.

Kelly9- I'm elly, and yes I'm still bf'ing. It's just, that a lot of women get preg while bf'ing, but in my case it seems to turn out I will have to figure out how to speed up the weaning process a little in order to get my cycle back. Or any cycle for that matter.

---------------------------------

As for me, it appears that I haven't even AF'ed yet - so my cycle is like 9 years:growlmad: I'm a little depressed about it right now, because that means that I'll get my period when we're on our holidays - and that's exactly when the gyn would have to take a blood sample from me, so it's one more cycle lost on not knowing what's going on. 

Not to mention that now, I have to go see a GP because I can't explain where the dizziness and sickness comes from. I'm not pregnant, as I'd been secretely been hoping for.


----------



## Kelly9

I understand your frustration elly! I may have my cycle back and the first three were good with a nice lp then my lp for the next 4 was like 4 or 5 days long... no where near long enough and now the last three cycles have been super short, I've been getting AF every 11-12 days. So far I am cd14 and I just got a positive opk so I am hoping like hell for the best! If the witch shows I don't want to see her for another 12 days.


----------



## dusty_sheep

thank you kelly9 - seems like a shorter cycle can cause just as many problems as a very long one?

I'll have to call this clinic in a bit, for the test results of my ultra sound. Basically, I already know I should be AF'ing... which I did, probably, this morning. Considering that you are fertile for like 12 hours, another cycle will be gone without the BFP.

This night was horrible. I couldn't sleep because I was worrying so much about what to do now. Not even about how to get pregnant, because the doc at the clinic seemed quite positive about it... it's more that I'm worried about my job situation and if I will be able to handle things etc.. 

And I feel kind of bad that I put my personal idea of not wanting a big age gap between my children, (and of wanting to be the owner of an zoom tandem -don't ask :blush:) over my job, or carreer for that matter (not that I was going to be successful or something, though).

I'm scared of the looks and comments people at work will give me if I, just back from materity leave for over a year, show up being pregnant again.


----------



## dusty_sheep

So after talking to the clinic treatment center on phone, I now know that I'm already past my AF. Cramps might mean that I'm about the get my period. Still quite a long cycle, but not as long as it first appeared. 

I'm in a sad'ish mood today, not sure what I really want.:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

Well at least your AF is on the way thats a start and in the mean time you can think about what you want. I know I want another baby really bad like as soon as possible but at the same time there are days when I have doubts, these doubts are about whether I can handle it or if I should work more, what life will be like with two kids. But in the end I always come around to wanting another baby badly. 

I got a huge temp spike today so looks like I am 1dpo! Praying really hard for long enough lp, anything to show that my cycle is regulating again. I'd love to have a couple chances of getting pg naturally without needing ICSI.


----------



## cmom

crossroads said:


> cmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmom said:
> 
> 
> I got a + opk today :)
> 
> How many kids do you want? I just realised you have 6! :shock:=D&gt;Click to expand...
> 
> IDK.:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> What does IDK mean? "I don't know"?Click to expand...

Yes I don't know lol!!!

If we are blessed again it will most likely be our last. DH is getting nervous since our last baby was born early after my water broke @28 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

your uterus is probably getting tired lol. I hope your next goes full term! you'll just have to take it easy :)


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Wishing you a nice long LP!! (9 months would be ideal!) xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it would!

I just got an email asking if I would come in for a job interview at my fertility clinic! EEEkkkk!!!


----------



## dusty_sheep

Kelly, how come? Did you send in your job application, or did they simply like you when you visited there as a patient, so that they thought they might ask you?

Wishing you a long lp.

Nothing new from here. You probably know I have a LO already, and we're going to a group now. 

Really necessary to get outta the house, as she's just figured out how to take the batteries out of the tv remote control, which leads to hubby's xbox remote and the telephone being battery-free now as well.:dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

No they don't even know I am a client and I am going to keep it that way till after they hire me (if they do), cause we're on the wait list which means I'd be on mat leave within the year. I have a lot of thinking and decision making to do if they offered me the job since I am starting training for another job I was offered and accepted next week. A lot of things would have to come together for this one to work out, like day care! I am thinking I have coverage till the end of the summer but then I'd be at square one again. Skyler would be a year old then so it might be a bit easier finding a day home for him.


----------



## kimbo46

Still no AF, and still getting BFN. Not sure whats up with me, I think i'm just gonna have to keep up the OPK's each day so I can see when I O and hope I can catch the egg.


----------



## bky

Anyone got a good OPK schedule for an AF-less BF mum? Not really sure on them as I temped/CM/CP checked last time (and I seriously haven't been able to find my cervix since having this baby).
I've been doing them every other day or so (which has crept up to every day). I thought I saw a faint line a few days ago (do OPKs get evaps?), but basically just big ol' negatives.
About to buy 50 more.

I am soo crampy all the time. Very frustrating to have BFN on the OPKs when that happens (and BFN on the last pregnancy test a month ago as well).

So much for NTNP, but just hoping I can do something so I don't have to stop BF in a month and a half.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:wave: Just popping in! Anyone got a bfp?

I thought DH said no more babies, but nicely agreed to NTNP since he wouldn't get any :sex: if I had to go back on BC :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

I just pee'd on the opks every two days, I normally got a darker line before O without it being positive and no opks can't have evaps since most people get faint lines before they go positive. Once I got a darker line I peed on them every day and I managed to randomly catch my first ovulation. I also temped as well. 

Looks like I will be down to one bf a day as of wednesday, I will be starting work with 12 hour schedules so I've decided to go down to one feed then about a week after that cut out the last feed. Skyler is getting much better at drinking his whole milk and he gets yoghurt and cheese every day to help make up for what he doesn't drink plus we mix frozen breast milk in his baby cereal when that runs out we'll mix it with whole milk. I am excited to nearly be done!

I am 2dpo today, anyone near or around the same dpo as me? I know there should be a few since there were so many positive opks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

bky said:


> Anyone got a good OPK schedule for an AF-less BF mum? Not really sure on them as I temped/CM/CP checked last time (and I seriously haven't been able to find my cervix since having this baby).
> I've been doing them every other day or so (which has crept up to every day). I thought I saw a faint line a few days ago (do OPKs get evaps?), but basically just big ol' negatives.
> About to buy 50 more.
> 
> I am soo crampy all the time. Very frustrating to have BFN on the OPKs when that happens (and BFN on the last pregnancy test a month ago as well).
> 
> So much for NTNP, but just hoping I can do something so I don't have to stop BF in a month and a half.

hey there, i too have no AF! Ive been cramping quite alot too. I started doing opks everyday and last Friday and Saturday got a positive and Ive only really had mild cramping on and off since. Im still testing everyday. Dunno if i did OV but we BD just encase!


----------



## want2bamom

Kelly9 said:


> I just pee'd on the opks every two days, I normally got a darker line before O without it being positive and no opks can't have evaps since most people get faint lines before they go positive. Once I got a darker line I peed on them every day and I managed to randomly catch my first ovulation. I also temped as well.
> 
> Looks like I will be down to one bf a day as of wednesday, I will be starting work with 12 hour schedules so I've decided to go down to one feed then about a week after that cut out the last feed. Skyler is getting much better at drinking his whole milk and he gets yoghurt and cheese every day to help make up for what he doesn't drink plus we mix frozen breast milk in his baby cereal when that runs out we'll mix it with whole milk. I am excited to nearly be done!
> 
> I am 2dpo today, anyone near or around the same dpo as me? I know there should be a few since there were so many positive opks.


Wow, what a big temp rise today and yesterday eh?

If i get a high temp tomorrow i will be 1dpo, but we'll see


----------



## Mummy2Corban

how do you go about doing your temp?


----------



## want2bamom

^^Are you asking Tiff??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

asking anyone kind enough to tell me


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Quick question..... we last dtd on may 15.... I was soooooo sick last night with some 24 hour bug and I believe I either ov'd yesterday or today... do you think if we are able dtd tonight I will still have a chance?? or Should I just go ahead and count this month out?? 5 days in between is too long right???? so i pretty much need to depend on tonight?? Hopefully the hubby will make it home while I am still awake!!


----------



## crossroads

BD tonight!


----------



## crazy84

I already called my husband and let him know we had too tonight. Lol I bet he feels so used!! Hahahaha


----------



## Kelly9

You take your temp at the same time every morning before getting out of bed then pug it in to fertility friend and it can help pinpoint ovulation. If you sign up at fertility friend they let you do an online course so you get all the details to temping, it only takes a month or two of doing it before you catch on. Good luck.

I'd have some sex tonight to just to cover your butt lol.

Des we could be Ov buddies this cycle! I hope you get your temp rise tomorrow. I am 3dpo but have a feeling I"ll be seeing the witch in about three or four days.


----------



## want2bamom

Yahh Tiff!! I don't the witch stays away for you!!! Well haven't gotten my rise yet, maybe tomorrow? I dunnos!!! haha!!


----------



## crossroads

Is anyone due to test?


----------



## fluffyduffy

Hi ladies can i join this thread. 

My lo is 4 1/2 months old and i want to start ttc in the next month or so. 

I got out my clear blue fertility moniter a couple of days ago and started using the sticks. The first couple of days i was on low fertility but today it went up to the middle bar. I am getting slight ov pains in my side. 

Question is - can you still ov without getting a period? 
I wont try this cycle if i do ov but just wanted to know.


----------



## crazy84

fluffyduffy said:


> Hi ladies can i join this thread.
> 
> My lo is 4 1/2 months old and i want to start ttc in the next month or so.
> 
> I got out my clear blue fertility moniter a couple of days ago and started using the sticks. The first couple of days i was on low fertility but today it went up to the middle bar. I am getting slight ov pains in my side.
> 
> Question is - can you still ov without getting a period?
> I wont try this cycle if i do ov but just wanted to know.

Hey and welcome!! I decided I was ready to start trying again when my little one was about that age. We haven't actually started trying yet... just ntnp... except for maybe this month because I think I actually know when I ov.. and I made him BD lastnight!! haha we shall see... good luck!! And I have heard a few ladies say they got pregnant before they got AF back....


----------



## crossroads

fluffyduffy said:


> Question is - can you still ov without getting a period?
> I wont try this cycle if i do ov but just wanted to know.

It could be your first ovulation after giving birth.

Although bare in mind that I have heard the CBFM giving breastfeeding mothers constant highs without any peaks (as your body tries to ovulate but breastfeeding is hindering it). I think it's the peaks that really count. I would still BD on highs, just to be safe :thumbup:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Does anyone know the difference between a fertility monitor that is used with sticks, and those ovulation test sticks?

I might want to try the sticks, but if I buy them, will I have to buy one of these monitors too?

And does anyone else have realy long cycles? Mine is 37 days so far, I Ov'ed like a week ago (not sure, the test at the fertility treatment center said so), but no period in sight.

We're going on holidays next week, and I was supposed to show up at the treatment center again when I get my period (they would tkae some blood and test it, don't ask me...). Which means that if I get my period during the holidays, and chances are this is going to happen, then another cycle is gone, at least it can't be monitored then.

I really hate having a long cycle. How comes that others bf and still get their period like after 8 weeks, and 28 days cycles?:cry:


----------



## crossroads

The fertility monitor tests both LH hormone and estrogen, whereas the ovulation tests only test for LH hormone.

Yes you need the monitor to use the monitor sticks. I suggest eBay.

If you ovulated a week ago, then you could do with a few more days before your period shows up or you will have a short LP, and that's not good. x


----------



## Kelly9

Hun I've been having periods ever 11-20 days! Way to short! My lp is only 5-6 days long at the moment, I'd take a nice long cycle and a chance of conceiving over my short ones where it's impossible. I am currently 4dpo so the witch should be here any day.

I'm down to 1 breast feed a day now and I'll be cutting that out in 5 days! I am sad but happy, I can't wait to have my boobs back.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Kelly, I also consider cutting down on bf'ing an option. I read that after 6 months or so, bf'ing doesn't up the prolactine (sp?) level anymore, but I still want to give it a try. As the lo is over a year already, I am sad but also feel it's about time. 

And I've ordered ovulation tests (the ones you can use without the monitor), so maybe next time I ov I hopefully know before and not when the best time to DTD is over already.

Another appt at the fertility center tomorrow. I feel rather stupid going there at all, as there are couples who have no children at all.... but I do really want to get preg very soon as otherwise the age gap between the LO and #2 would be too big. :nope:

But I hope they can tell me what exactly I'm supposed to do now, with a cycle of 40'ish days and still no period:shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

I haven't bf'ed in 40 hours! Looks like i am done a few days earlier then I though. My boobs are quiet large right now though but they're not uncomfortable... I weaned slowly so I only had two feeds to get rid of. I am sure they will be hard tomorrow though :wacko:


----------



## sun

Wow 40h!! Sweet! Mine don't get uncomfortable anymore if Bun misses a feed. I think BF is definitely on the way out for us too, as Bun can take or leave his 1 BF/day. xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it's nice to be able to wear all my nice bras again! Only the left side was a bit uncomfy (since i mostly nursed from that side) the right side is soft and not engorged at all, so I just sprayed some off the left side in the shower.


----------



## Guppy051708

blah. just gonna cut in and moan for a minute :(
I am feeling a bit unprepared (in the emotional sense) for "TTC/NTNP". Ive been pregnant twice now and both times it happened on the first cycle of trying. Now that we are trying for number 2, we have diligently TTC for 1 cycle, and NTNP for 4 cycles...i never thought it would take _that_ long. I mean, i know its not long for a lot of you guys, but i guess im just a little surprised that it didn't happen as quickly since it happened so easily the first 2 times. ugh...what is wrong with me? :(


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing is wrong steph! It takes the average couple 7 months to conceive, you could have been super lucky to catch two eggs on the first go or maybe your thyroid is messing things up a bit for you? It will happen and I bet it will happen soon! Besides the longer it takes for you (but i hope not to long) means the more likely we are to be bump buds again and I'm pretty sure I'm an awesome bump bud :haha:


----------



## dusty_sheep

Kelly and sun - good to hear that things work out so well. How do you deal if your boobs get all swollen (sorry, so graphic:blush:) from not bf'ing? 

We never did the meals thing but BF'd on demand if you'd call it like that. That made it a lot harder to figure out which of the 3 bfs from 11 am to 2 pm I was supposed to replace by a meal, when the lo started to be interested in our foods.

Then, when I wanted to slowly stop bf'ing an replace the bf's by ff, she refused to take the bottle - and that, after we've fed one bottle per day since she was born. All of a sudden she started to not drink anything else that water. Now it's also tea, but no milk or fruit juice or something.

Wha, I'm babbling... We are down to bf'ing before a nap or sleeping time at night, and she usually wants to nurse back to sleep at night a few times as well. Believe it or not, that's a step forward for us. I'm about to drop the nap time bf'ing, I'll just have to figure out how I will get her to sleep then. She's so used to nursing to sleep, though she sometimes falls asleep when sitting in the buggy. I guess that's my mistake.:shrug:


----------



## bky

Let me know if you figure out good ways to drop the BF to sleep habit. We're now on about 5 per day which is 2 naps, bed time, one+ night waking and mornings. While rocking and such works for OH to get baby off to sleep nothing but boobie works for me. :(. I'd like to either day or night wean in the hopes of not cutting her off completely, but neither looks likely.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks Tiff :friends: you always find a way to put a smile on my face- true points about the bump buddie thing :D

I was sorta wondering about the thyroid thing, its obviously a large possibility. Although, i did get bloodwork and my thyroid is normal, but maybe it just became normal, idk :shrug: My cm has been really weird though. Like it will get EW when im near ovulating but for a week or so before that it is unlike any CM i have ever had. Its stringy, and thick, and it stretches decently far, but its not EW. I dunno how to explain it. Its not watery, its not "sticky", its certainly NOT creamy or dry. But its not EW either...it "acts" EW bc it stretches, but its super thick and white and clumpiesh (i do NOT have any infections its been like this since Feb). On the other hand, i did use OPKS that one month we were literally TTC and did get a positive for like a day, of course thats no gurantee i Ov.ed but who knows.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not sure abOut the cm but my ewcm is never text book ewcm it stretches but it's more of a super wet creamy stretchy ewcm. 

My boobs are swollen I am going to ice them today and will take clomid this coming cycle to help with my progesterone issues which should also help dry me up some. My breasts are uncomfortable but not unmanageable. 

I'm gearing up to head into my fertility clinic interview in 7 mins! I'm nervous. I really want this job but so many things have to come together for it to work. Plus I'll have to put skyler in part time day care poor little guy. I wonder how he'd cope. He'd be with a babysitter at our house till sept then he'd be either in day care or being baby sat by my friend at her place (which is what I prefer) 

Steph I'm glad I make you smile. I'd love to be your bump bud again! Maybe you could be a texting doula bumP buddy for me this time around lol.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> Steph I'm glad I make you smile. I'd love to be your bump bud again! Maybe you could be a texting doula bumP buddy for me this time around lol.

Hey, im game! Hehe, you can even call me and i'll talk it through with ya or your dh :D

As per the cm, its just so odd because it has never been that way in my life-ever. Its kind of gross...lol


----------



## Kelly9

Ok interview done! It went well. I should know by the end of the week either way. I really want this job! She does have a few more interviews at least four from what I could see. I'm going to be all nerves till she calls.


----------



## Guppy051708

Glad they gave you a date to know by! There is nothing worse than waiting on a phone call that you have no idea will ever come or not. :nope: Im sure you did great!


----------



## dusty_sheep

*Guppy* - I have no experience with cm really, just had a look on mine here and there since we started TTC. But yeah, at the end of a cycle the cm is supposed to rather disappear I think? I'd wait till you period is due and then see. Don't you just hate the waiting...

Kelly - well, all you can do is to wait for the call, now. Will they know that you are also there as a patient, can they look it up on computer or something? Anyway, I think that it won't really effect your chances to get the job, will it? 

As for the day care, I know that this is not just a hard time for the lo but also for us, the mommies:cry: Here, they have you go to the day care places with the lo and stay there the first days, then after a few days, you leave for a few mins, then half an hour and so on until the lo has gotten used to the place. This usually takes about 4 weeks and you usually start the day care 4 weeks before you have to get back to work for that reason. I find this method better than just leaving the lo in a place he or she doesn't know at all, with strange people etc. (Though your friend wouldn't be a stranger to the lo, I understand.) We start at the end of July, btw:cry:

*bky *- I'm so with you, there! Our lo too, would only fall asleep while bf'ing - at least when she's with me. Or like I said, when being pushed around in her buggy sometimes. For hubby rocking and stuff like that used to work, but now she's figured out that crying very loud breaks mommy's heart and makes her come:blush::nope: 

I know I could stop bf'ing by just not offering resp. refusing my my boobie. Sometimes it's quite easy to distract the lo, but only when it's not sleeping time. I don't have to energy the stress about getting her to sleep without boobie, right now (exam time etc). So I've stopped worrying about the sleeping time bf, it's just the embarassing situations in public I want to avoid, when the lo would pick my shirt letting me know she wants to bf now.:baby::thumbup:


----------



## dusty_sheep

I might add that I am probably that I was being very stupid today. I mean, it's not that I'm not grateful for having the LO... I just want another baby so bad, and not in a few months but now! I don't want a huge age gap between them*childish*

And me going to a fertility treatment center, well... I don't know how that sounds to people who haven been TTC for #1 for years now.

Second stupid thing I did was that - besides the age gap thing - I mentioned that I've always wanted twins. I mean, I must totally look like I'm going there just to get twins. Right now. And a boy and a girl, please, now that we're talking about. It's true, that's what I would love... but truth is also that I'd be happy to just get pregnant some time soon, with a healthy baby, boy or girl. I'm not sure if between all the discussion about what to do and how I don't want to wait another cycle (40ish days for me), the most important thing got totally lost in wish-thinking:nope:


----------



## Kelly9

They should have no reason to look it up but they will know once i am hired.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

woke up this morning and AF has returned!


----------



## cmom

Mummy2Corban said:


> woke up this morning and AF has returned!

Yea!!!:happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray for AF! 

Dusty how long did it take you to have number one? I have to go to a fertility clinic but I wish I did t have to. Out here you need a legit referral to go to an FC you cant just go cause you want to. I also do not want twins! One at a time is hard enough. 

So I start my other nursing job today they are 12 hour days which means Skyler was asleep when I left and he'll be asleep when I get home so I won't see him for the next three days. :cry: 

Day 4 of not breast feeding. My boobs are big and I had to massage a blocked duct yesterday cause it hurt so much. 

The great news!!!! I am 8 dpo and no AF and my temp was high enough this morning that she shouldn't be coming today either! So my lp is up one more day possibly two! I think I may poas tomorrow just cause I haven't been able to for so long. Or should I take the risk and wait till 10 dpo? I know I'm not pg I'm not that lucky but it will be fun to at least make it long enough to test!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Hurray for AF!
> 
> Dusty how long did it take you to have number one? I have to go to a fertility clinic but I wish I did t have to. Out here you need a legit referral to go to an FC you cant just go cause you want to. I also do not want twins! One at a time is hard enough.
> 
> So I start my other nursing job today they are 12 hour days which means Skyler was asleep when I left and he'll be asleep when I get home so I won't see him for the next three days. :cry:
> 
> Day 4 of not breast feeding. My boobs are big and I had to massage a blocked duct yesterday cause it hurt so much.
> 
> The great news!!!! I am 8 dpo and no AF and my temp was high enough this morning that she shouldn't be coming today either! So my lp is up one more day possibly two! I think I may poas tomorrow just cause I haven't been able to for so long. Or should I take the risk and wait till 10 dpo? I know I'm not pg I'm not that lucky but it will be fun to at least make it long enough to test!

Chart looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Awesome chart Tiff! :dance:

Sorry about the long work day :(


----------



## crazy84

Well, I am 5 days past Ov....... So far it has been a 20 day cycle..... last month it was only 23 days... so we will see how long this one lasts!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

so happy that its returned. Makes me feel as though Ive now got a chance at ttc #2!


----------



## Kelly9

Mummy that's how I feel with a longer lp! I wonder just how long it will be.


----------



## dusty_sheep

Kelly9 said:


> Dusty how long did it take you to have number one? I have to go to a fertility clinic but I wish I did t have to. Out here you need a legit referral to go to an FC you cant just go cause you want to. I also do not want twins! One at a time is hard enough.

I know I know. It was such a stupid thing to say there, I guess. I don't know. I feel bad about having said that, and I feel even worse when I see my lo and how wonderful she is. I know I will also be happy about one, like I said. I can't say how long it took to have the lo because that pregnancy was a total surprise. We were using the pulling out method for 5 years, and she was conceived that way too. I had no stress at all about my first child, but I do now, that the age gap between gets bigger cycle by cycle...:shrug:

But now I'm going on holidays so I will be offline for a while. Will see if I get AF back by the time I'm back.

Kelly - Sorry you can't see your lo for 3 days, that's a lot and must be very difficult for you:cry:


----------



## crazy84

OT- Has anyone seen the horrible news about the devistating tornandos in Joplin MO and Oklahoma? And now we are having wild fires all over the panhandle of Texas!! It is so terribly sad... Sorry, just wanted to talk about it cause it has me completely freaked out. This is all just happening too close for comfort.


----------



## Kelly9

The weather in the US is nuts right now! I'm sorry it's worrying you. 

Dusty don't feel bad for how you feel. I've come to terms with our issues and needing a fertility clinic I just thought it odd that you could get in to one without a referral. I had together a referral then wait for what seemed like ever to get in. Even now the icsi waitlist is like 4 months long. Gives us time to save up though since treatment is going to cost 8500 dollars.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Just took a little peek at your chart - I like the direction your LP is going!! :thumbup: 

crazy84 - I saw the footage of the tornado destruction in Joplin and it is so awful :( So scary xx


----------



## Guppy051708

holy cow Tiff! That is expensive!!! so worth it though :cloud9:


----------



## Kelly9

Yes it isn't cheap thats for sure.

Sun I am LOVING the direction my lp is going, and I have other good news to, my boobs are beginning to soften after what 4 or 5 day of not bf'ing! Looks like they are emptying out. Yay! I miss bf'ing my little man but I just make up for the missed feelings with extra cuteness from him.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies do you think my night time feeding will suppress ov? Or is the fact i had a positive opk 2 weeks ago tommorrow a good sign?


----------



## crossroads

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ladies do you think my night time feeding will suppress ov? Or is the fact i had a positive opk 2 weeks ago tommorrow a good sign?

I found that night feeds delayed ovulation and resulted in a short LP.

But the next month my baby didn't wake for night feeds, I ovulated earlier and conceived!


----------



## Guppy051708

It really depends on the woman. Some women, if they drop one feed they will Ov. and AF will arrive. Others could drop many more feedings and still not get AF back. It really depends on the women. Sorry. I know you probably wanted a more specific answer but no one can really know for sure.

I do say a positive OPK is one hella AWESOME thing! :dance: Usually if you Ov. you can bet a period will follow :D


----------



## Kelly9

I agree with guppy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:thumbup: AF returned wednesday!! Cant believe how happy i was to see it!! So ill be doing OPKs this month and hope for another positive. Didnt want a feed last night so i guess time will see! Thank you for any help.... i appreciate any advise :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm on 10 dpo and my temp is still high!!!!! My body is doing it's thing this month, I've got one more day to have a sustainable lp!!!! I am so thrilled!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Kelly9 said:


> I'm on 10 dpo and my temp is still high!!!!! My body is doing it's thing this month, I've got one more day to have a sustainable lp!!!! I am so thrilled!

woop woop:thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

So, still no AF here, but LO is now in his own bed at the start of the night, so me and DH get to :sex: every night!! So with a bit of luck, we'll catch teh fist egg!!


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck!

I have another high temp! One more day and I'll have a viable lp!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I have another high temp! One more day and I'll have a viable lp!

Looking awesome! :D

Could this be the month? :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

Kelly your chart looks great! Keeping everything crossed that you get your BFP! But either way, your cycle has really regulated so that has to be good news.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think I am pg, I expect a temp drop tomorrow to be honest. But I am thrilled over my lp I just hope they are all like this from here on out.

I got a second interview for the fertility clinic job on monday looks like it's between me and one other person I went to nursing school with. I really hope I get it... all this waiting is doing me in. 

If my temp stays high or goes up tomorrow I may test.. haven't decided 100% yet, I'm partly afraid to cause I know my chart is looking good and not testing means there is still a very small chance no matter how small. sigh. I'm a wuss.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> I don't think I am pg, I expect a temp drop tomorrow to be honest. But I am thrilled over my lp I just hope they are all like this from here on out.
> 
> I got a second interview for the fertility clinic job on monday looks like it's between me and one other person I went to nursing school with. I really hope I get it... all this waiting is doing me in.
> 
> If my temp stays high or goes up tomorrow I may test.. haven't decided 100% yet, I'm partly afraid to cause I know my chart is looking good and not testing means there is still a very small chance no matter how small. sigh. I'm a wuss.

What's the job? :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

It's a register nurse position at the fertility clinic in Calgary so I'd be doing a whole bunch of things like ultra sounds for egg placement procedures I'd be helping out for egg collection procedures in the operating room, and I'd be doing IUI's and all sorts of stuff.


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> It's a register nurse position at the fertility clinic in Calgary so I'd be doing a whole bunch of things like ultra sounds for egg placement procedures I'd be helping out for egg collection procedures in the operating room, and I'd be doing IUI's and all sorts of stuff.

Wow! That sounds amazing!!


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - 11 day LP!!! :happydance: Mine never got that long and I still got PG! FX'd!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I think my body is returning to normal. I am going to test at 14dpo if no witch. I just did a frer and got an evap. Thats never happened to me before but these tests have been sitting around for a while, they're not expired yet though.


----------



## madge

Oh kelly. Job sounds really good (I'm an ER nurse but would love to go into some kind of fertility role) but your chart is very exciting. Are you sure it was an evap???? Evaps on FRERs are very rare........


----------



## want2bamom

Hey Tiff, I know you will get that job tomorrow!! FX for you!!! And I hope the witch stays away and in 2 days you get your BFP!!!!

As for me I'm on CD29 and my temps haven't made FF notice that i've ovulated yet, so who knows. My temps are all over the place up and down..etc...I'm not sure what to think atm..Am i going to have to go back on Clomid?? hmm, not too sure!! But i have definetly been feeling like Iam pregnant, constant little cramps, descrease in appetite, feeling sick only towards the evening, headaches...so who knows! Maybe its all in my head!! haha


----------



## Kelly9

Did you test des?

It was an evap, barely there, i couldn't even get a pic of it. I got excited at first cause it looked like it was pinkish and it came up within the first minute but then I couldn't see any colour to the line, not to mention the unlikelyhood that I'd get pregnant this soon with DH's sperm problems. I'll keep temping and test again in two days. I think I'd faint if I got a positive but I would think at 12dpo I would have gotten a proper line on a frer so I think I am out this month. I am happy that my lp seems to have returned to normal though. I'll be taking 100 mg's of clomid for this coming cycle to make more eggs in the hopes that it will increase our chances.


----------



## want2bamom

^^ I can't wait!! I'm excited for you and praying and keeping my FX for you!!!

I haven't tested yet, I'll be venturing out soon once Ciara wakes up from nap! That would be awesome if we both were pregnant together!! hahah You were there for me from the beginning of me TTC with Ciara!!! Let you know later!! xoxo


----------



## Guppy051708

Shizz, the deal was we were supposed to get knocked up together Tiff! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

But I'm not knocked up yet.... likely won't be this cycle. There is still time steph!


----------



## Guppy051708

....er maybe you ARE! :haha: jk...although i would be so psyched for you if you were!!!!


----------



## want2bamom

But you will be very soon !!! I have a good feeling that in 2 days we will all be happy !!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^Amen to that!!! :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

I want all of your guy's good feelings! I just don't feel like this is my month. I'm not trying to be stubborn.


----------



## Guppy051708

i dont think anyone ever feels its there month... :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I guess that's true. I wish my boobs didn't hurt from not bf'ing cause they were my give away last time.


----------



## Guppy051708

maybe its not from BFing :winkwink: never know!
You should see if Skyler likes your milk. They say your milk changes a lot during pregnancy and a lot of babies decide they dont like the charge.


----------



## Kelly9

Well i tried to give Skyler boob two days ago just to see if he would take it and he just gave me a disgusted look like you want me to eat off that? lol it was funny, but he never did get any milk. I wasn't going to give him any anyway I just wanted to see if he would still take breast.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah i totally understand. 
Isaiah just gets pissed at me :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I think he was ok with my choice to stop bf;ing I think if I had kept on going he would be fine but since I stopped he is happy with the change. So not really the same circumstances as Z.


----------



## Guppy051708

no not at all, just stating i know what you mean by "the looks" ;)
Z self-weaned...little turd :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

oh haha. Yeah it was funny.


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> i dont think anyone ever feels its there month... :hugs:

So true!


----------



## Kelly9

It would be a miracle if I were pg.


----------



## want2bamom

^^ Miracles definetly happen hun!!! I tried to give Ciara the boob too just to see what she would do, hahah, ya she just bit down!! hahha

I'm getting excited for you hun, even though YES you are being stubborn!!! hahaah


----------



## Kelly9

Nothing wrong with being stubborn. I feel witch like cramps coming on... as long as she doesn't show during my interview we're good!


----------



## JellyBeann

Just had a run in with DHs ex...cow! lol...I'm already frustrated as still no AF and no pregnancy...GURR!!


----------



## Kelly9

Exes suck I am happy my hubby doesn't have any!


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> Nothing wrong with being stubborn. I feel witch like cramps coming on... as long as she doesn't show during my interview we're good!

:test:


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> Exes suck I am happy my hubby doesn't have any!

 
I wish he didn't have any! He only has about 4...I have soo many more!! :blush:

All of mine are nice though (1 not so much, but we don't talk about him, and he lives in England)


----------



## want2bamom

I hate ex's too!! Kev has afew and there all bitches! They tried hooking up with him even though they knew we were married!! Home wreckers!!


----------



## JellyBeann

want2bamom said:


> I hate ex's too!! Kev has afew and there all bitches! They tried hooking up with him even though they knew we were married!! Home wreckers!!

OMG! How rude! I think I;d have flipped lol!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm testing tomorrow morning with a frer! Hold your pants on.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha::loo:


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> I'm testing tomorrow morning with a frer! Hold your pants on.

OMG 13 DPO!!! FXd!


----------



## Kelly9

Yup! I can't believe I've made it this far!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Hi! :wave: We're NTNP again :| :lol:

Kelly9, I can't wait for you to test!!!! :D I think it's your bfp!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome back and yay for ntnp! But I don't think it's my bfp, I'm testing tomorrow though so we'll all know one way or the other.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello Nicoleoleole! We are "NTNP" too....i know my cycles too well to know when im in my fertile period (even without OPKs and charting :dohh:) but i try to keep it a secrete from dh....we are rounding cycle 7 (well 1 cycle of diligently TTC and 5 NTNP)...didn't think it would take this long but boy am i being naive :dohh: hope it happens sooner for you! :dust:


----------



## madge

Good luck Kelly9!!!! FX xx


----------



## want2bamom

Yahh Nicole for NTNP!!! I love Aeri by the way!!! She is the cutest ever!!! xoxox


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thanks girls! 

We were NTNP before, then TTC... then he wanted to WTT... now we're NTNP or he doesn't get :sex: :rofl:

I normally lengthen the time between nursing sessions so I can control when I ovulate, but I took an OPK yesterday and it was near positive, so I don't think my body likes being bossed around ;)

Did Kelly9 test yet?


----------



## want2bamom

She tested this morning but it was a negative or an evap, can't remember now...hahaha


----------



## Kelly9

Bfn for me so I'm just waiting on the witch now.


----------



## polaris

Sorry to hear that Kelly. :hugs: 

However at least you now have a lovely long LP.


----------



## Kelly9

I do have a lovely long lp! It is a victory for sure, still not witch 15dpo if I got my original lp back she'll be here tomorrow sometime. If she's not I'll test on 17dpo.


----------



## JellyBeann

*sigh* I wish I even had an lp lol!! I'm starting to go crazy!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nice chart tiffany!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I think what would be worse is not getting my cycle back, then again I almost went nuts with my lp.


----------



## Guppy051708

its funny (well not funny in the "funny sense of the word) that everyone has so many different issues with their cycles. Like Tiffany had crazy LP, some you dont even have your cycles back, and then there are ppl like me that ov. too late :dohh:go figure. well good news is no one person has all of those problem...i guess. :dust: to everyone.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> its funny (well not funny in the "funny sense of the word) that everyone has so many different issues with their cycles. Like Tiffany had crazy LP, some you dont even have your cycles back, and then there are ppl like me that ov. too late :dohh:go figure. well good news is no one person has all of those problem...i guess. :dust: to everyone.

:thumbup: Yup! Exactly. It's funny how breastfeeding works with ovulation!


----------



## Guppy051708

...except i havn't BFed for 5 months now :dohh: lol my cycles have been back to normal for 5 months ..ive have always been blessed with late ovulation and 10 day LP :wacko: lucky me. lol


----------



## Kelly9

I don't know Steph I had lp issues and some anovulatory cycles and 11 day cycles! That's enough to drive any woman mad!


----------



## Guppy051708

Oh totally! I completly agree
...but at least you knew that was from BFing...mine was from....my stupid body always being that way :dohh: lol i have no shot at improving either of those things.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah thats true. It did suck to be my for a while though lol. I hope after I have my next baby that I don't get my period back for the first year!


----------



## Guppy051708

that would be amazing! haha
well as long as ya dont get broody lol


----------



## Kelly9

Naw I'll wait a bit longer for the third baby.


----------



## sun

Yes I remember someone in the BF section who waited a long time (like 19 months or something) for AF to return after her first and they were desperate to TTC. 
Then after her second (and last) she got AF back in 6 weeks! :dohh: 
Hope that's not me lol! AF can stay away for years after my last if she likes!


----------



## Kelly9

Really though hey! I got my period back exactly at 3 months pp while exclusively bf'ing morning's and nights! The nerve of the witch. Then she effs my cycles up so that I'm stuck bleeding more often without a chance of pregnancy.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Tonight I had really clear, super stretchy (like, 3 - 4 inches it could be stretched) CM...
My OPKs are dark... although I shouldn't be using them as we're 'NTNP' :shhh: :lol:

That's weird how my cycles are already trying to get back to normal after my first real AF. :shrug: and I still nurse 14-ish times a day.


----------



## Kelly9

Some people are lucky like that. Now go jump your man!


----------



## crazy84

Well this cycle has made it 27 days so far... so at least my lp is longer than last month. I fully feel af coming in... so I assume in the next day or two.


----------



## Guppy051708

Late ovulation. Blah! :( figures the one time we DTD during my fertile period...I ov. late :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Crazy we may well be ycle buddies this cycle. Witch is due to come anytime today and I feel her coming ts just a matter of when. The sooner the better cause I was hoping to not have her for my graduation on Monday.


----------



## crossroads

16DPO!! Bloomin heck!!

btw don't worry about the dip. I had a similar dip (almost to coverline but not quite) when I conceived.


----------



## Mork

OMG crossroads - 11 weeks already!!!!!!! :)
Can i just get it off my chest that i am SICK of people telling me i need to stop bfing so i can conceive number 2 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## crossroads

16DPO!! Bloomin heck!!

btw don't worry about the dip. I had a similar dip (almost to coverline but not quite) when I conceived.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-06-02&mode=a&ts=1307047172&u=


----------



## crazy84

Kelly9 said:


> Crazy we may well be ycle buddies this cycle. Witch is due to come anytime today and I feel her coming ts just a matter of when. The sooner the better cause I was hoping to not have her for my graduation on Monday.

I would love to be cycle buddies this time, i woyld love even more not to have to be. Have u tested lately??? 16dpo sounds good to me!! As for me I have every classic sign of af.... ugh!! And going by my calendar tomorrow she should be here. Blah!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I've had tan cm she's coming plus my temp dipped down. I tested at 14 dpo and bfn so I'm not preggers.


----------



## JellyBeann

I went to the loo today, wiped and I had some browny blood!! Yipeee!!! BUT I am maid of honor at my cousins wedding tomorrow!! Good timing :witch: lol!!


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe it's implanraion bleeding! You may well be preggers lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Oh, really7 how long should I leave until testing?


----------



## crazy84

Well af has arrived


----------



## JellyBeann

I assumed it was AF didn't even think about it being implantation! How long before I should test? X


----------



## Kelly9

about 4 days :)

AF got me to crazy! Cd 1!


----------



## LolaAnn

still no AF for me!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## crazy84

Kelly9 said:


> about 4 days :)
> 
> AF got me to crazy! Cd 1!

Looks like we are cycle buddies!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray! I love having cycle buddies.


----------



## MandaAnda

I must go back and read through this thread, but I'll say hi for now.

I'm Amanda and was already pregnant when I joined BnB last time around. My little one is 15 months old, and he breastfeeds anywhere from 3-6 hourly in the day and at least a couple of times during the night if I'm not on a night shift. I express when I'm at work to maintain supply (I work x3 14-hour days a week, soon to reduce to x2), and he co-sleeps with us.

I've also been on the mini-pill until last week, and I've stopped that now. I've not had a period at all since before falling pregnant with my little boy. I have been having period type cramps off and on the past few days, so I'm hoping everything is getting itself going again. I've noticed more CM and a bit of an increase in what I can express when at work.

My husband goes to basic training for nine weeks in 19 days though, so we'd better get busy! When it finally does happen, I'm going to be planning a home birth again...with a pool this time! Can't wait!


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: Amanda! Are you from the States?


----------



## Kelly9

Hi Amanda. You may have noticed the increase in what you're pumping cause you stopped the mini pill! Best of luck to you! I'll add you to the frot page when I get back home. 

I'm nicely drugged up on Tylenol right now the witch was causing all sorts of cramps for me. 

Got some fabulous news! My little man is walking now!!!! He's growing up so fast I don't know where the time is going. 

Well I'm about to do m first 12 hour night shift. I hope I can stay awake!


----------



## want2bamom

Ru at work right now Tiff?


----------



## crossroads

Kelly9 said:


> about 4 days :)
> 
> AF got me to crazy! Cd 1!

Sorry to hear the witch got you :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I'm at work! It's 330 am here and I'm still going strong


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi everyone...so the browny bloody discharge lasted all day yesterday and seems to have stopped today...my nipples are sore, when LO feeds from my left I am in agony, and it's started bleeding, t never bled, even when LO was first born...should I test today or not?


----------



## Kelly9

I'd test if I were you it's looking good and if neg then test a few days later it could still be ov or implantation!


----------



## JellyBeann

Oooh okay, I'll test when I need a wee lol


----------



## MandaAnda

Guppy051708 said:


> :hi: Amanda! Are you from the States?

I am originally. :thumbup: Mississippi ---> Texas ---> UK (been here nearly 9 years now).

I have night shifts in about three weeks. Blagh.....


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Well, I think ovulation was yesterday since FF put it there lol So I'm 1dpo. Anyone else? :)

Breastfeeding HURT right before ovulation. It felt like it did when we first started breastfeeding. It's okay now though.


----------



## JellyBeann

just tested and :bfn: :shrug: so I'm gonner wait a bit longer and re-test!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> Well, I think ovulation was yesterday since FF put it there lol So I'm 1dpo. Anyone else? :)

Me! I am 2 DPOs! How long is your LP? Mine is only 10 days (which is normal for me). Every once in a while 11 but not normally. :nope:


----------



## Guppy051708

MandaAnda said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Amanda! Are you from the States?
> 
> I am originally. :thumbup: Mississippi ---> Texas ---> UK (been here nearly 9 years now).Click to expand...

Nice! Well you made the right choice birthing your babies in the UK! lol

I am originally from Pennsylvania and then we moved to the New Hampshire seacoast last year for DHs job....i want to live in the UK! What made you decide to go there? Is it hard relocating like that and getting citizenship (or are you on a VISA?)


----------



## MandaAnda

Guppy051708 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Amanda! Are you from the States?
> 
> I am originally. :thumbup: Mississippi ---> Texas ---> UK (been here nearly 9 years now).Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! Well you made the right choice birthing your babies in the UK! lol
> 
> I am originally from Pennsylvania and then we moved to the New Hampshire seacoast last year for DHs job....i want to live in the UK! What made you decide to go there? Is it hard relocating like that and getting citizenship (or are you on a VISA?)Click to expand...

Yes, I'm very grateful to have been able to have my baby here. I wanted to do my nurse training here, as you can be more specific in your training (I'm a children's nurse, although I work on a neonatal unit). So, I originally came to study. I'm lucky I was able to stay as well. Visas can be hard to come by - usually it's via marriage to a British citizen, as a student or on a special work permit. Just as difficult as someone getting a visa for the US, really. I have indefinite leave to remain - so I'm not on a timed visa anymore. I'm eligible for citizenship, but I've not applied yet since it's so expensive. I really should in case they move the goal posts!


----------



## Guppy051708

MandaAnda said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Amanda! Are you from the States?
> 
> I am originally. :thumbup: Mississippi ---> Texas ---> UK (been here nearly 9 years now).Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! Well you made the right choice birthing your babies in the UK! lol
> 
> I am originally from Pennsylvania and then we moved to the New Hampshire seacoast last year for DHs job....i want to live in the UK! What made you decide to go there? Is it hard relocating like that and getting citizenship (or are you on a VISA?)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm very grateful to have been able to have my baby here. I wanted to do my nurse training here, as you can be more specific in your training (I'm a children's nurse, although I work on a neonatal unit). So, I originally came to study. I'm lucky I was able to stay as well. Visas can be hard to come by - usually it's via marriage to a British citizen, as a student or on a special work permit. Just as difficult as someone getting a visa for the US, really. I have indefinite leave to remain - so I'm not on a timed visa anymore. I'm eligible for citizenship, but I've not applied yet since it's so expensive. I really should in case they move the goal posts!Click to expand...

Wow! I had no idea, but you are so lucky to be there! :) 
I really want to go to the Netherlands. My family is originally from Holland (my great grandmother came over here on a boat about 50 years ago) so we are actually a very "young" American familiy. Id love to be there....not that you are but thought i would say :dohh: lol


----------



## Guppy051708

JellyBeann said:


> just tested and :bfn: :shrug: so I'm gonner wait a bit longer and re-test!!

yeah thats what i would do. I had IB residue with my son at about 12 DPOs and didn't get a positive until 13 or 14 DPOs


----------



## JellyBeann

Guppy051708 said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> just tested and :bfn: :shrug: so I'm gonner wait a bit longer and re-test!!
> 
> yeah thats what i would do. I had IB residue with my son at about 12 DPOs and didn't get a positive until 13 or 14 DPOsClick to expand...

ooh, okay! I am so new to all this symptom spotting etc, as my son was a total surprise, I felt pregnant, tested and I was pregnant lol, 6 weeks too!!


----------



## Guppy051708

^That seriously has to be the best way to get pregnant-by surprise because then it wouldn't be so stressful (as far as trying goes)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Well, I think ovulation was yesterday since FF put it there lol So I'm 1dpo. Anyone else? :)
> 
> Me! I am 2 DPOs! How long is your LP? Mine is only 10 days (which is normal for me). Every once in a while 11 but not normally. :nope:Click to expand...

I start spotting at 9dpo so far, and full on AF at 10dpo! :thumbup: :)


----------



## JellyBeann

It's turned red! Looks like AF is here!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Sorry JellyBeann :hugs:

Nicole- we can be cycle buddies!! Bout time someone has something similar lol


----------



## MandaAnda

Still no period for me but some serious cramping - haven't had anything like this since I last had a period over two years ago. OPK says negative though.


----------



## Kelly9

Hurray Jellybean! Thats a step in the right direction!!!!! I am so happy for you!

I got my last night shift tonight then 2 days off then 2 more nights. It's weird sleeping in the day and watching the sun come up at night. 

MandaAnda going to add you to the front page now :)


----------



## bky

Hoping something is happening for you Manda. I've been cramping (like I feel my ovaries are trying to claw their way out down the back of my legs) for a few months and nothing...Not to rain on your party or anything though:haha: fx!

Is it possible to miss an LH surge completely in 2 days? I test every other day but am only ever getting one line on the OPKs. Surely if something was happening I'd see some kind of other not positive, but not so negative line, right?


----------



## Guppy051708

bky said:


> Hoping something is happening for you Manda. I've been cramping (like I feel my ovaries are trying to claw their way out down the back of my legs) for a few months and nothing...Not to rain on your party or anything though:haha: fx!
> 
> Is it possible to miss an LH surge completely in 2 days? I test every other day but am only ever getting one line on the OPKs. Surely if something was happening I'd see some kind of other not positive, but not so negative line, right?

I only ever get a positive OPK for 12 hours (sometimes less) and I would test like 2-3x per day, so i think its very possible to miss the surge if you're only testing every other day.
Also, i dont know why (and i know im not misinterpreting the line OPK tests) but when i use the ones with a line it NEVER goes positive-ever! I always have to use the digitals. There have been times were I would pee into a cup. Dip in the Line type of OPK and the digital and the digital would be positive and the line opk-negative :dohh:


----------



## bky

Hmmm. That's no good. I was hoping to get something other than that single line at least on either side of the surge. 
I suppose I'll know if I missed it if AF arrives though.


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah. If i were you i would test daily, at least. Some people are lucky and have the surge for a few days though. But you can never know :dohh: Well, i hope you caught the eggy :D :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

That is weird Steph!


----------



## madge

JellyBeann said:


> It's turned red! Looks like AF is here!!

Booo for :bfn:, but hurray for AF!!!! TTC can start in ernest now!!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Think we'll just keep BD'ing every other day at least anyway and stop bothering with OPKs. 17 days left before he goes! No pressure or anything, eh?


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## JellyBeann

I just have to remember to keep an eye on my cycles now lol!!


----------



## ThatGirl

yay got my first af the other day so ttc here we go x


----------



## Kelly9

Great news that girl!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi :flower:

Can I join please?

LO is 7 months old, AF is yet to return - can't quite believe that I'm willing it to come back :dohh:

I've been using OPKS, but they are completely white (apart from control line), although I tested with FMU for 2 days this week & got a faint second line, but then back to just the one line today :wacko:

LO still feeds during night, I'm trying to stop that - but it's sooo hard, he's a terrible sleeper & uses boob for comfort. He's on 3 meals a day though.

How do I go about temping etc? Do I need a special thermometer?

Any advice would be fab! :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Mum try doing your ops between 1pm and 6 pm you might get better results!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Kelly9 said:


> Mum try doing your ops between 1pm and 6 pm you might get better results!

Yeah, I've tried all kinds of different times over the past couple of months (between 12pm-8pm), always stark white results. 

So just on the off chance thought I'd try FMU on Mon and Tues this week, got faint lines then, but then when tried in the afternoons they were white again. :wacko:


----------



## Kelly9

Give it time. It takes the body a while together back on track


----------



## bky

Mum I just started temping again. I had been worried I wasn't going to find the time what with broken sleep and so on. So far it seems to be working to do it during our morning feed in bed. Only been doing it for a few days (I'm with you on the white ops :wacko: I've been doing them every day/every other day for at least a month now and sporadically before that) but getting low enough temperatures. Will see how things look in a few weeks though. 
As I understand it you need a thermometer that does 0.1 F or 0.01C (so 1 decimal place for F, 2 for C).

We tried day weaning and have broken the feed to sleep habit :yipee:, but lately as LO isn't feeling well I've been breaking the 'rules' and giving boobies during the day. Went 2 weeks without day feeds though.


----------



## Kelly9

That's great news bky! I miss boobie feeding my boy but I love it at the same time. I'll bf my next one for at least a year since I won't be in school. I'm looking forward to it actually.


----------



## JellyBeann

I've managed to get one feed back!! It's all I have, and it's night time, but I have one back!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm 6dpo I think today. I'm using IC's already :blush:

LO drops her feeds when I'm about to ovulate, then nurses twice as much after ovulation I've found out. Maybe it'll help lengthen my LP :)


----------



## Mork

So pleased for you Jellybean!!
I got AF back today - my first one!!! So excited cause now i know my body is working again for the next one!!! x


----------



## Kelly9

It seems like everyone had their cycles back now hey? Thats fantastic news to everyone!

I'm on 100 mg's of clomid this cycle and can feel my ovaries twinging. I expect to ovulate around cd 14 again. Temping has been hard since I have started working some 12 hour night shifts so I'll be relying mostly on my opks which I'll start in 2 or 3 days.


----------



## bky

No cycle here yet. I'm lonely! :haha:
All the BF FF charts I've seen have AF in there so no idea what it's possible for mine to look like.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

bky said:


> No cycle here yet. I'm lonely! :haha:
> All the BF FF charts I've seen have AF in there so no idea what it's possible for mine to look like.

No AF here either! :hugs:

I'm driving myself insane symptom spotting & googling every ovulation symptom and AF sign I can possibly imagine! :haha: I think I need help! :haha: If DH knew I think he'd confiscate my laptop!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok well we've got a few more to cheer on for AF returning or a positive pg test then!


----------



## JellyBeann

hmmmmm...I've had loads of cramps today and yesterday...AF not due until the 30th!


----------



## cmom

Update on me.....I'm on to cycle of TTC. Last month I stressed alot. This month I am relaxed a bit more. Hope it happens soon tho as I can't psych myself out for too long lol!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

NTNP here....I am about 8 DPOs, i think. ...who knows. I dont feel confident this cycle.
...has anyone here ever gotten pregnant by having sex 2 days before ovulation? 
How about the day of ovulation? :shrug: thats just how it happened this time...but its ended up like that a bunch of other cycles and nothing :dohh: (remember, we are NTNP---> i know my body well enough to know when i ov.ed thats why i know DPOs. Our version of NTNP is just having sex whenever we want and i dont tell dh when i think im ov.ing :thumbup:)


----------



## Kelly9

My friend got pg with having sex 5 days prior to ovulation! So anything is possible.


----------



## Guppy051708

I know it is possible, very possibly, i just feel like its not possible with dh and me, for some reason, bc a lot of our :sex: patterns are like that and yet, still nothing. I am confident if we would just have sex every day until i confirm ovulation, we would get knocked up, but i feel like i have to have sex the day before and the day of (and of course the day after "just in case") to actually get preggo......

is there any way of knowing, without a doubt, that Im ovulating without temping? I know for a fact i have signs (CP,CM) and I also know i was getting positive OPKs, but lately im wondering if my body is just gearing up and not actually ovulating :shrug: ...is there any other way to know besides temping? I really cant do that with isaiah sleep schedule :nope:


----------



## MandaAnda

You're not alone, bky. My AF still hasn't showed her face. All that cramping and feeling rubbish last week and a bit early this week for nothing, it seems!


----------



## Kelly9

Steph you do get positive opks then get your cycle 11 days later so I'd say you're ovulating for sure, sometimes it just takes time and since you're ntnp there should be no stress over it! It will happen soon for you I know it!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah...i guess i just assumed it wouldn't take so long. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

Well it does and it's perfectly normal, now whats not normal is it taking 18 months! I should set up a savings ticker for money we have put away for icsi but I don't think I have any more space in my siggy...


----------



## Nicoleoleole

8dpo and couldn't resist...

Last month, I started spotting at 9dpo and had full blown AF at 10dpo... so tomorrow I'll be paranoid. lol
 



Attached Files:







8dpoandcontrasted.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sun

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I see a line or am I nuts?


----------



## sun

I see one too, but I thought it was just my regular line eye! I seem to always see a line - oops! So I was waiting until someone else posted lol. 
I can totally see a line though! x


----------



## Guppy051708

I can see a line for sure!
You should test with a pink dye test next, just to be sure :) Seems super early, but anything is possible!
EKK! :dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Lots of people get early positives. I agree test with a frer tomorrow :)


----------



## Guppy051708

I am looking forward to seeing another :bfp: from ya! :winkwink:


----------



## Kelly9

Our thread hasn't had a bfp in a little while now!


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, we are due for one...and they seem to come in clusters...oh dear God, I hope you and are next Tiff! lol


----------



## Kelly9

Well I'll be posting my BFP come the summer no matter what, just need treatment first. I know it will happen for the two of us, just means we'll be bump buds again which will be fun :)


----------



## Kelly9

I have my fertility clinic apt on tuesday, two 12 hour work days to get through first though. It's not till 120pm though and I have a feeling all they're going to say is go get this blood work done and Tiff you'll need another hsg (which hopefully I can avoid getting done). My blood work will need to be done cd 3 so that will happen towards the end of this month then we'll be full steam ahead.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thats so exciting Tiff!!! :dance: 
Must be nice knowing you will have a beany in there by a certain time!
I hope we can be bump buddies again! It will be so much fun Especially with our LOs being the same age :cloud9: oh and we WILL both have our girls lol


----------



## Kelly9

It is relaxing and less stressful to know I should be preggo by a certain time ie (sept at the latest). Although it doesn't make me any less impatient to be preggo! We WILL have our girls. I told DH he gets double the brownie points if we end up with twin girls :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

Rock on! :haha: two girls!!! :dance: that would be awesome!


----------



## Kelly9

It would! I'd be so happy I think I'd agree to anything chris said.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


well, with the ISIS, do you have any say in the sperm they choose? I know with IVF, they ask if you want a girl or boy (if they found good sperm of each).


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I have little Wondfo tests that are barely visable. The only ones I get lines out of are blue dye tests atm. And the really super sensitive ones.
I think I'll test again on Monday :) 
but knowing me, I'll cave and buy one tomorrow lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I think you should test today!!!!! lol


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I did. All negatives. But I normally get better results throughout all my pregnancies at night. 

I'm so confused. That line showed up on that test within a minute and it's still there!
And the three stores by me are sold out of those kind. :cry: lol!

I'll try once more tonight if I don't start spotting. :D


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck! I am sure it will get stronger you atlre still early yet!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Soooo I am starting to get shadows on tests. I took another blue dye test and got a faint result again. :shrug: I should start spotting tonight, but idk. 


Anyone else 9dpo or near that? :) I'd love to have a cycle buddy! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> Soooo I am starting to get shadows on tests. I took another blue dye test and got a faint result again. :shrug: I should start spotting tonight, but idk.
> 
> 
> Anyone else 9dpo or near that? :) I'd love to have a cycle buddy! :flower:

I am 10 DPOs! :) I'll be your cycle buddie :friends:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Soooo I am starting to get shadows on tests. I took another blue dye test and got a faint result again. :shrug: I should start spotting tonight, but idk.
> 
> 
> Anyone else 9dpo or near that? :) I'd love to have a cycle buddy! :flower:
> 
> I am 10 DPOs! :) I'll be your cycle buddie :friends:Click to expand...

Yayyyyyy! :D How exciting!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope we both get our proper :bfp:! Its looking VERY good for you hun! :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I hope so too!!

I'm pretty confused ATM...



Blue dye tests show a faint line... and my OPK's are near positive. 
But my pink tests show shadows, like immediate evaps. :shrug: Guess I'll wait a few days now. lol

First is test... second is my OPK...

Any advice? I'd :sex: just in case, but I'm really put off of it. I kind of feel sick at the thought of sex lol!
 



Attached Files:







testtt.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2374.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Guppy051708

well i know that OPK isn't exactly positive...but dang! Its near close! :dance: Maybe it will get darker too. I really think you have a baby on board!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> well i know that OPK isn't exactly positive...but dang! Its near close! :dance: Maybe it will get darker too. I really think you have a baby on board!!!! :yipee:


I hope so!! hehe :)

Have you started testing yet?


----------



## Guppy051708

Not yet. I will tomorrow if no AF :D

hun, i am so excited for you! I really think this it! if 2 pregnacy tests are positive, then id say your dream is coming true! :cloud9:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Not yet. I will tomorrow if no AF :D
> 
> hun, i am so excited for you! I really think this it! if 2 pregnacy tests are positive, then id say your dream is coming true! :cloud9:

The only thing is that they're blue dye tests. And blue dyes are *says like Mermaid Man from Spongebob* EEEEEEEEEVVVIIIIIILLLLLL! *cough* :lol:

Are you cramping at all? I should have started cramping and spotting tonight but I haven't :shrug: It'd be great to be bump buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im game for a bump buddie!! :dance:
I had really bad cramping at 8 DPOs....I wrote it off as AF coming early...but she's not here :shrug: ...ive had cramping on and off since. I am NOT one to get cramping before AF though...only during middle of AF from the heavy bleeding. hmmm...


----------



## Kelly9

I think it's positive to! Keep poas! You to Steph I'll be looking for your test tomorrow to.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

EXCITED for you girls!!! Can't wait for your updates!! :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Well, me and DH have done all we can this month! EEPS! Hope we get a BFP at the end of the month lol!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hope you caught the eggy JellyBeann!!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Steph I'll update the front page when I get home. Now arent you feeling silly for your whining yesterday!


----------



## MandaAnda

Where does everyone get their sticks? I'd bought a lot of internet cheapies (just the stick you dip in), but I wanted to just go out and buy some, i.e. not wait for the postie. But £5 for x2 sticks is the cheapest I saw, and that seems a bit extortionate!


----------



## Kelly9

Some dollar stores sell them. I think mine does but I've never looked I always stock pile mine when I order opks online.


----------



## crazy84

So the last day of af. Was the 7th or 8th... and today I have pink colored cm.... what the heck?? It is like I am fixing to start again..... what could be going on??? Ugh, my cycle is so crazy now!


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks!
You're next Tiff :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole, my TTC/NTNP journal got deleted by admins, what came about after i posted those pics in my journal? What did you say?


----------



## LolaAnn

gaaaaaaaaaaah still no AF here.. no cycles... oh my gosh how long does this take? everyone around me is getting pg and their first babies are like 8-9 months... I would love to have 2 under 2 but it just seems like its not gonna happen for me :(


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I feel the same lolaann. It sucks. I hate wanting something so bad and not being able to do anything about it right now. 

I don't think I'll be next Nicole will be then likely a bunch of others since we've got quiet a few mums with their cycles back. Sucks to be me


----------



## Guppy051708

Keep your head up Tiff :hugs: Ya never know :dust:

I believe Nicole already has her :bfp:, it just hasnt been confirmed.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Nicoleoleole, my TTC/NTNP journal got deleted by admins, what came about after i posted those pics in my journal? What did you say?

Why did it get deleted?!?!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Guppy051708 said:


> Keep your head up Tiff :hugs: Ya never know :dust:
> 
> I believe Nicole already has her :bfp:, it just hasnt been confirmed.

I'm not sure.... blue dyes are getting lighter and the pink dyes show a shadow like an immediate evap. Wouldn't think so this month...


----------



## Kelly9

Keep poas till something changes or go buy a frer


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole, my TTC/NTNP journal got deleted by admins, what came about after i posted those pics in my journal? What did you say?
> 
> Why did it get deleted?!?!Click to expand...

I asked the admins a super long time ago to delete it since i was NTNP instead of TTC, but they just now got back to me :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah, what Tiff said!
just keep peeing on a stick ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

Okay, so I really want to have my next LO before LO turns 2 and a half...I have a few months left now, but I al hoping we get the eggy either this month or next! I'm still not sure if I had implantation bleeding this month...hmmm...I am soo confused!!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Congrats Guppy!!! :happydance::happydance: Really pleased for you!

Nicole, I really think this month is yours too!! :flower:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

LolaAnn said:


> gaaaaaaaaaaah still no AF here.. no cycles... oh my gosh how long does this take? everyone around me is getting pg and their first babies are like 8-9 months... I would love to have 2 under 2 but it just seems like its not gonna happen for me :(

:brat::brat::brat: Ahhhh!!!!

I know how you feel! If I hear one more person say "We didn't even want another, it was a suprise" I will actually scream!

How is it that so many people get pregnant by accident, but the ones who really want to, can't?!
Even DH said the other day he feels a bit cheated, that by giving LO the best (BF'ing), it's preventing us having another one. I then had to go into great detail how it's what nature intended for us, nature child spacing etc, etc! Still doesn't make it feel any better though :dohh:

Rant over! Feel better now! :haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I can't see lines anymore :cry:


----------



## LolaAnn

Yeah my Dh is exactly the same. Well.. I couldn't sleep last night and did a test this morning.. such a faint line I dont think it would show up in a pic. I'm not getting my hopes up as I've had evaps before... I would so love it to be true though! I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## JellyBeann

Mum22GTTC said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> gaaaaaaaaaaah still no AF here.. no cycles... oh my gosh how long does this take? everyone around me is getting pg and their first babies are like 8-9 months... I would love to have 2 under 2 but it just seems like its not gonna happen for me :(
> 
> :brat::brat::brat: Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! If I hear one more person say "We didn't even want another, it was a suprise" I will actually scream!
> 
> How is it that so many people get pregnant by accident, but the ones who really want to, can't?!
> *Even DH said the other day he feels a bit cheated, that by giving LO the best (BF'ing), it's preventing us having another one.* I then had to go into great detail how it's what nature intended for us, nature child spacing etc, etc! Still doesn't make it feel any better though :dohh:
> 
> Rant over! Feel better now! :haha:Click to expand...

We're the same! I don't understand how doing something naturally can lead to babies further apart, but if you FF, you can have babies like 9 months apart!! I don't like it!! I want close babies, I'd also killf or twins next!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> I can't see lines anymore :cry:

:hugs: :sad1:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I take that back :blush:
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LolaAnn

JellyBeann said:


> Mum22GTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> gaaaaaaaaaaah still no AF here.. no cycles... oh my gosh how long does this take? everyone around me is getting pg and their first babies are like 8-9 months... I would love to have 2 under 2 but it just seems like its not gonna happen for me :(
> 
> :brat::brat::brat: Ahhhh!!!!
> 
> I know how you feel! If I hear one more person say "We didn't even want another, it was a suprise" I will actually scream!
> 
> How is it that so many people get pregnant by accident, but the ones who really want to, can't?!
> *Even DH said the other day he feels a bit cheated, that by giving LO the best (BF'ing), it's preventing us having another one.* I then had to go into great detail how it's what nature intended for us, nature child spacing etc, etc! Still doesn't make it feel any better though :dohh:
> 
> Rant over! Feel better now! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same! I don't understand how doing something naturally can lead to babies further apart, but if you FF, you can have babies like 9 months apart!! I don't like it!! I want close babies, I'd also killf or twins next!!Click to expand...

I would KILL for twins too! Hahah! Yay for your lines Nicole!!
I think I'm officially PG. Just caved and bought 2 FRER, there is a faint line on the one just now (im 9-10DPO) gonna do my last IC tomorrow and hold out as long as possible (prob only 2 days haha) on the last FRER.


----------



## Guppy051708

Nicoleoleole said:


> I take that back :blush:

YAYAYAYAYYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:

SWEET! we can be bump buddies afteralll!!!!!!!

btw, i didn't even have to enlarge the pic to see that line!!! 
CONGRATS! :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

LolaAnn said:


> I think I'm officially PG. Just caved and bought 2 FRER, there is a faint line on the one just now (im 9-10DPO) gonna do my last IC tomorrow and hold out as long as possible (prob only 2 days haha) on the last FRER.

:wohoo:!!!! AWESOME!!!! So excited for you!!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Guppy051708 said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm officially PG. Just caved and bought 2 FRER, there is a faint line on the one just now (im 9-10DPO) gonna do my last IC tomorrow and hold out as long as possible (prob only 2 days haha) on the last FRER.
> 
> :wohoo:!!!! AWESOME!!!! So excited for you!!!!Click to expand...

actually I dunno... I dont see a line on the FRER I Just took. But def line on the IC, probably a stupid evap. I really need to wait a few more days. I've been charting CM and 8-10 days ago could have been ovulation so still stupidly early.


----------



## Guppy051708

well ya never know! you shouldn't look at tests after the time period. So there is a chance hun :D


----------



## bky

Has anyone temped before getting AF back? Got a chart I could see or an idea of what your temps were like? I've been temping about 10 days and my temps, while low, are still kind of wacko. I'm putting it down to sleep patterns. And of course not being fertile from BF :(
We fell off the day weaning wagon because Lucy was sick and boobie is the only thing she wants when she won't eat or drink. I'm feeling really reluctant to day wean again. It wasn't nice the first time! :hissy: Buuuut I want to ovulate. So. :(. 

Congrats on the latest cluster of BFPs!


----------



## Kelly9

I temped before but I got a positive opk the day I started then af showed 4 days later so it's not much to look at. Follow the link in my siggy,

Congrats Nicole and Lolann! Lolann why don't you post a pic for us to see if we can see it to?


----------



## crossroads

OMG Guppy and Nicoleoleole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

bky said:


> Has anyone temped before getting AF back? Got a chart I could see or an idea of what your temps were like? I've been temping about 10 days and my temps, while low, are still kind of wacko. I'm putting it down to sleep patterns. And of course not being fertile from BF :(
> We fell off the day weaning wagon because Lucy was sick and boobie is the only thing she wants when she won't eat or drink. I'm feeling really reluctant to day wean again. It wasn't nice the first time! :hissy: Buuuut I want to ovulate. So. :(.
> 
> Congrats on the latest cluster of BFPs!

:hugs: I'm trying to reduce feeds too, very hard! My LO is such a mummy's boy - he'd happily sit in bed cuddling with me all day :cloud9:. I'm the only person that can settle him - or should I say I have the only 'things' that can settle him! :haha:

Anyway, I bought a basal thermometer & 50 more OPKS (not that they're probably of any use, as I really don't think I'm o'ing), they arrived yesterday just in time as I'd run out. BUT today I cannot remember where I bought the damn OPKS :brat:, cannot find them anywhere!!!

I even asked OH if he's hidden them :dohh: 

Forget preggie brain & baby brain, I officially have TTC brain! And no sticks to pee on :growlmad: I'm an addict, this is not good!

Once again, congrats on all the BFP's ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## Guppy051708

There needs to be POAS Addictions therapy :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

Haha there does! 

I'm off to a breastfeeding awareness picnic in the park on Monday!! I went last year, and it was so much fun, I hope it is nice weather!


----------



## LolaAnn

ok heres the pics...

untouched:


saturated a bit:

I've put a thread in pg tests forums https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...et-my-hopes-up-frer-pics-opinions-needed.html

omg used all my sticks need more!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I totally see it!!! Eeeek!! Congratulations!!! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I see it! :yipee: I see it! :yipee:

CONGRATS!


----------



## Guppy051708

You all should check out this group :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html

see ya there ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

I see it Lola!! EEEPS!! I think this is actually your BFP!! I need to follow suit now, and we can be bump buddies too!!


----------



## LolaAnn

Guppy051708 said:


> You all should check out this group :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html
> 
> see ya there ;)

I just did some online calculator and it said edd 3rd march?? is that right assuming im like 9-10DPO?


----------



## JellyBeann

I cannot wait any longer, I am going to test the next time I need to pee lmao!!

I dunno Lola...possibly...


----------



## Guppy051708

crossroads said:


> OMG Guppy and Nicoleoleole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PREGGERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS!!




LolaAnn said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> You all should check out this group :D
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html
> 
> see ya there ;)
> 
> I just did some online calculator and it said edd 3rd march?? is that right assuming im like 9-10DPO?Click to expand...

hmm.....well i ov.ed on CD 22. I am currently 13 DPOs, and my EDD based on Ov. is Feb. 22. If it were based on my LMP It would be Feb 16th....so i feel like thats incorrect :shrug:

are you going by LMP or ov.?


----------



## Guppy051708

:test: JellyBeann! :D
Have you held your urine long enough?!


----------



## JellyBeann

Guppy051708 said:


> :test: JellyBeann! :D
> Have you held your urine long enough?!

 
I just forgot and peed, halfway through I remembered and couldnt stop haha!! Ill hold it now for a few hours and test later on!! In secret, as if BFP Im doing a digi test sunday morning and giving it to DH as a fathers day pressie!


----------



## Guppy051708

EK! :dance:
:dust:


----------



## JellyBeann

Andd...I am thinking of putting dreadlocks back in my hair...


----------



## Kelly9

Steph calculating based on Ovulation is more accurate then LMP so I'd say Feb 22. The ultrasound will validate your Ov due date.

Lolaann I see the line to on both.


----------



## JellyBeann

Do we reckon 2 hours is enough? I've held my urine for at least 2 hours, think it may be more like 2.5 hours!


----------



## Guppy051708

hmm...id wait 4 hours. Or at least 3...but if you HAVE to go...


----------



## JellyBeann

Managed to go 3...and had a :bfn: T be hnest, the only reason I was testing now was because we weren't sure if my bleed at the start of the month was implantation, or a really short AF...I test again on the 29th, as AF is due 30th!


----------



## Guppy051708

the 29th?! :shock: 
thats ages away! haha
How many DPOs are you? Or are you not sure? :shrug:


----------



## JellyBeann

I know lol, But my AF was so short and light (unlike me) that we weren't sure if it was AF or implantation, so we thought we'd leave it a bit and test, If it was AF then I hope we caught the eggy this time round!! Umm...not too sure how many DPO I am, I'm rubbish with working that stuff out lol!


----------



## Kelly9

That is early to test!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I think 2 hours is fine... as long as your urine is darker than normal. That's more concentrated and still has enough HCG to be read. :)


----------



## MandaAnda

DH leaves a week from today. A test this afternoon was negative. I guess I'm not surprised since I've not had AF yet. But I had all the cramps, etc with nothing to show for it. My nipples seem quite sensitive when breastfeeding now, but I don't know what that's down to. So, I'll just plod on with the vitamins, EPO (I found a liquid without vitamin E in) and agnus castus and Pre-Seed for the one week of BD'ing I've left.


----------



## Guppy051708

^ good luck! lots and lots of baby dust!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I used to always get sensitive nips when I bf'ed during ovulation so get having some fun just in case! Now that I am done bf'ing I don't have the give away to ovulation so have to rely on opks and temps. My opk today was neg to. It should go positive within a day or so.


----------



## lucy_x

Right well i think im back, We have decided we definatly want another like now!!. However, as some of you may remember me, My AF still isnt back :growlmad:

Seems i have a lot to catch up on, So many BFPs!!, and is there anyone else TTC without AF?!?!?!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

So I'm back. After a strong positive, I got AF on the 17th (my daughter's birthday). :cry: :cry: 

I am currently on CD3 and I am planning to use soy (CD 5- 9) to produce better egg quality. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry Nicole! :hugs: I hope the soy works wonders. 

Lucy there are a few gals maybe 3 or 4 still without af! Good luck. Nice to see you back.

I ovulated last night, must have been at least 3 eggs is my guess both ovaries were so crampy but the right one more so then the left. (I took 100mgs of clomid this cycle). So I'm 1dpo today. It's out last cycle ttc naturally before ICSI treatment since next month I'll be away during ovulation so I hope we can create another miracle.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm one of them, Lucy. Breastfeeding my 15-month-old, was on the mini-pill (off now) and no AF to speak of yet! :(


----------



## Mum22GTTC

No AF here too! :growlmad: Lucy, I'm sure I read the other day that you try to stay positive by thinking that LO isn't ready for a sibling? I always try that too!! But it doesn't make it any easier does it? :hugs: Really hope we both catch the first eggy!

:hugs: Nicole, really wasn't expecting that, GL this cycle! Happy belated birthday to you gorgeous little girl :cake:

:dust: Kerry!! FX for you!!


----------



## lucy_x

Mum22GTTC said:


> Lucy, I'm sure I read the other day that you try to stay positive by thinking that LO isn't ready for a sibling? I always try that too!! But it doesn't make it any easier does it? :hugs: Really hope we both catch the first eggy!


You did read that hun :hugs: your right, Its nice to think but im ready now! Guess all i can do is wait!


----------



## LolaAnn

Just wanted to confirm I got my BFP on CB digi today... now I believe it :) this was my first egg(s) since reuben was born too.. I freaking hope its more than one egg lol. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive about this baby. Wishing everyone good luck, and no offense but I hope I'm not back here for a while love to you all xx


----------



## JellyBeann

LolaAnn said:


> Just wanted to confirm I got my BFP on CB digi today... now I believe it :) this was my first egg(s) since reuben was born too.. I freaking hope its more than one egg lol. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive about this baby. Wishing everyone good luck, and no offense but I hope I'm not back here for a while love to you all xx

 
YAY!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats!!!
Will you be due in February too? :D


----------



## Mum22GTTC

LolaAnn said:


> Just wanted to confirm I got my BFP on CB digi today... now I believe it :) this was my first egg(s) since reuben was born too.. I freaking hope its more than one egg lol. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive about this baby. Wishing everyone good luck, and no offense but I hope I'm not back here for a while love to you all xx

:happydance: Wow, Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## lucy_x

LolaAnn said:


> Just wanted to confirm I got my BFP on CB digi today... now I believe it :) this was my first egg(s) since reuben was born too.. I freaking hope its more than one egg lol. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive about this baby. Wishing everyone good luck, and no offense but I hope I'm not back here for a while love to you all xx

Congratuations :wohoo: So did you not have an AF before concieving ?


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats lolaann!!!


----------



## bky

Still in the no AF club here as well.
Congrats on the BFPs and sorry about the :angel: Nicole.

I'm feeling super bummed about my temperatures. Over the past 15 days they have ranged from 96.2F to 97.4F but really all over the place. Not sure how to link my chart.... My sleep is interrupted, but I don't actually get up, just adjust the baby IYKWIM.
I've been trying to day wean as well (started that May 23rd), but only kept it up regularly for 2 weeks then LO got sick. Am trying again now, but I hate saying no. Since it doesn't make any difference to temps I don't think it's helping eggs happen. :( So I may just keep the good aspects of day weaning (no pumping at work, not having to feed to sleep) and just go on not offering not refusing along with offering not-me milk during the day. So mainly, if she asks, let her have some.

I guess the two main things (from what I've read) for inducing ovulation are to keep the total amount of suckle time under 100 minutes per day, or have at least one 6 hour no BF break per day. I've tried the latter and I'd need a stopwatch for the former.

About out of Vitex (been taking for 3 months), started EPO this month.

Blargh I say!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope AF shows for you soon Bky, melissa didn't ovulate till she completely stopped bf'ing some people just don't. I hope you're not one of them. Will you be weaning at 1 year or keep going?

For me stopping bf'ing was a hard decision but it was made easier cause my son never seemed to make boob juice the be all end all, he never tried to get into my shirt or cry till I gave him boob and when I stopped bf'ing all together I tried a week later to get him to drain me as I was in so much discomfort and he turned his head with this disgusted look on his face. He didn't want any of it. He would not take formula though so I had to get him drinking at least a cup a day of whole milk before I stopped bf'ing. I was eager to get my periods normalized again so I stopped sooner but for the next will continue on as long as it works for both of us.


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly9 said:


> but for the next will continue on as long as it works for both of us.

or all 3-6 of you :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

There won't be that many! Shush woman.


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## bky

I had talked with OH about it several months ago (he's really eager to be baking another already) and we had decided that I'd cut her off at 12 months. However, now I don't really want to. I mean, _I'm_ going to be the one dealing with night wakings and denying her boobie comfort not him, so I don't see why I should have to deal with that on my own. Plus I hate making her sad. Also, I'm really reluctant since BF was a big struggle with us having to combo-feed due to low supply for 7 months. And now if I have a bottle or a boob she won't even look at a bottle (takes them at nursery fine, just not from me).

If only I hadn't been so silly and mentioned to OH I wasn't ovulating because of BF. I keep making that mistake, thinking he knows stuff and then he doesn't! :rofl:

Maybe my next goal for thinking about cutoff is 14 months. As that's when AF usually comes back for ecological BF (which I'm not really doing, but hey it's something to shoot for). I don't know. :?


----------



## Guppy051708

oh yes, i totally understand that. I was only making 1/2 oz every 3-4 hours. So i know what you mean. Isaiah stopped nursing at 5 months (after his teeth came in) because it was so easy for him to go to the bottle because of how much i had to suppliment. ...I still hate that he quit after all of that hard work and stuff. So that is totally understandable what you are feeling :hugs: I say do what your mommy instincts tell you to do. It knows best ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Whats ecological bf'ing? I've never heard of that. Are you on any medication for your supply? Cause if you are that could be why you're not getting af since it keeps prolactin levels high.


----------



## bky

No, I've stopped most everything. We were able to go exclusive BF (well, with solids) around 7.5 months and I stopped the mini pill at 6 months. Still have the daily oatmeal and sometimes licorice/fennel etc tea. Domperidone didn't work for me and I've long since stopped the blessed thistle and other supplements etc. 

Ecological breastfeeding


> Many breastfeeding mothers find they remain amenorrheic longer than six months, especially mothers who practice a style of nursing that Sheila Kippley calls "ecological breastfeeding." In Breastfeeding and Natural Child Spacing, Kippley describes ecological breastfeeding as the kind of nursing that most effectively spaces babies: nursing on cue, keeping baby close, providing all nourishment and liquids at the breast for the first five to eight months, and nursing to comfort the baby. It does not include the use of bottles or pacifiers, mother-baby separation, parent-imposed feeding schedules or restriction of night nursings. All of these practices limit the nipple stimulation that suppresses ovulation.
> 
> The chance of pregnancy occurring during the first three months of ecological breastfeeding are practically nil. During the second three months, there is a less than 2 percent chance of becoming pregnant before the first menstrual period. After six months postpartum there is a six percent chance of becoming pregnant before the first period. That means that an amenorrheic woman who is relying on ecological breastfeeding alone has a 94 percent chance of not becoming pregnant during the second six months postpartum.
> 
> Women who practice ecological breastfeeding average 14.6 months of amenorrhea. Seven percent experience a return of their menses in the first six months following childbirth. Thirty-seven percent get their periods back during months seven to twelve. Forty-eight percent get their periods back sometime during the second year after childbirth. Eight percent go longer than two years without periods.

We did and do some aspects of it, but overall, not really. For a while all bumps and bruises were treated with boobies, but for months now we've moved to hugs and cuddles instead. Before day weaning she had been on about 5 BF per day for a few months. We still co-sleep part of the night (but I wear a shirt!), she's never liked pacifiers, she uses bottles at daycare, and I've been back at work since she was 4 months old. Just trying to think of other things I can do since I don't want to stop...night weaning comes to mind, but without sleeping though I can only see a world of pain there (and lack of sleep for everyone) so it's seriously my last resort. 
Natural child spacing would be fine with us if we were younger. But we aren't so it isn't. :?


----------



## Kelly9

Oh ok! I pretty much did that kind of bf'ing for the first 4-5 months but I was in the 7% who still got their period back by 3 months pp!! I hope it stays away longer with the second baby as I don't want my third child for a couple of years after the 2nd.


----------



## bky

I found this interesting thing: TTC while BF fact sheet

Maybe I should ditch the bedroom nightlight? :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I had an lp defect big time and polymenorrhea from high prolactin levels after I got my cycle back. As soon as I stopped bf'ing I got my 15 day lp back!


----------



## LolaAnn

lucy_x said:


> LolaAnn said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to confirm I got my BFP on CB digi today... now I believe it :) this was my first egg(s) since reuben was born too.. I freaking hope its more than one egg lol. It's still so early but I'm trying to be positive about this baby. Wishing everyone good luck, and no offense but I hope I'm not back here for a while love to you all xx
> 
> Congratuations :wohoo: So did you not have an AF before concieving ?Click to expand...

thanks everyone, yeah no AF before concieving!! I can't believe it. I had just decided i was gonna temp but my chart wasn't making sense, then one day I noticed real egg white cm and so we DTD the next 3 nights, then 10 days later I started getting positive pg tests!!


----------



## Kelly9

You're very lucky! I would have killed for that lol. But I knew it would take us longer so I was prepared for it.


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww...Lola, I just noticed ur sig! Thanks!! x


----------



## sun

OMG Congrats Guppy and LolaAnn!!! I've been away and missed the good news!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

2dpo.... man this tww is going to be soooooo slow! Ugh.


----------



## Guppy051708

sun said:


> OMG Congrats Guppy and LolaAnn!!! I've been away and missed the good news!! :happydance: :hugs:

I cant believe you're 17 weeks already!!! Time has gone by way too fast!
Are you going to find out what youre having?


----------



## Kelly9

Time is going to slowly! I thought I established that already :rofl: Come on august! Normally I don't go wishing away the summer but to start treatment sooner I certainly will.


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> OMG Congrats Guppy and LolaAnn!!! I've been away and missed the good news!! :happydance: :hugs:
> 
> I cant believe you're 17 weeks already!!! Time has gone by way too fast!
> Are you going to find out what youre having?Click to expand...

Yes - we find out in 2 weeks!! We didn't find out with #1, but are too impatient this time around :haha:


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> *Time is going to slowly! I thought I established that already *:rofl: Come on august! Normally I don't go wishing away the summer but to start treatment sooner I certainly will.

:haha: Also I love your new avatar pic! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks :) Skyler is a cutie for sure.

Finding out early is nice, I am not sure if I'll find out with my second, I did for my first so we'll see.


----------



## Guppy051708

Neat! I def. want to find out only because if we do have a girl (FXed lol) we dont have anything for her and we dont have friends and family near by to get her anything (our friends are moving to Houston this week :cry:) Anyway, if this one is a girl, then any other babies will let it be a surprise since we will have everything we need for a boy or for a girl.


----------



## Kelly9

^ Thats kind of how I see it. I won't feel bad if I cave and find out then if I have a girl I won't find out for baby number 3. But if I get another boy I will for sure find out for baby number 3. If I don't find out the second time around I have enough gender neutral sleepers to make do till I can get out to buy more. Part of me is worried though that if I find out baby 2 is a boy I'll be moody and upset but if I wait and baby comes out when s/he is born I'll just be thrilled to have baby so I won't care as much.


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> Neat! I def. want to find out only because if we do have a girl (FXed lol) we dont have anything for her and we dont have friends and family near by to get her anything (our friends are moving to Houston this week :cry:) Anyway, if this one is a girl, then any other babies will let it be a surprise since we will have everything we need for a boy or for a girl.

Same here! But I doubt we'll be going for a number 3 :( OH is pretty adamant that we will stop at 2. Boo! xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybe he will get baby fever in a couple of years ;) hehe


----------



## sun

Guppy051708 said:


> Maybe he will get baby fever in a couple of years ;) hehe

I hope so! He originally only wanted 1 so maybe... But I would really like my kids in a big group then be done with it! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I want three hubby wants two but said three is a possibility especially if we get a boy next cause he knows how bad I want a girl. I told him I would honestly consider stopping at two if we got a girl next but that I couldn't promise anything. If we did have three we wouldn't have the third for 2 or 3 years after the second I think unless it just happened of course.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

:wave: Hey ladies!

Just checking in & seeing how you all are?

I'm getting impatient now :blush: - doing OPKS twice each day, no sign of Ov' though. I have to say, that is my one of my major faults - when I want something, I want it now :haha::hissy:

I'm pretty sure than LO spends less than 100mins a day suckling, as soon as I notice he's not feeding I unlatch him. And I've been ensuring there is 1 x 6hour break in feeds once per day for about 2 weeks now - how long would it take for this to kick start Ov' (if I were lucky enough for it to actually work of course)?

From tomorrow night, we are going to try to cut out nightfeeds (well from middnight through to 6am), DH is taking over the night shift!! DH is really up for it, but knowing me it'll probably get to 1am and I'll give in & take over though :dohh:

:dust: To everyone xx


----------



## JellyBeann

My phone broke just now!! It's dead!! **sadface**


----------



## Kelly9

Mum22 it can take a while, it may not even kick start Ov, some women don't get their cycle back till they're 100% done. I hope you're not one of them. I also am all about the instant gratification so waiting for a baby/babies has been the hardest thing I have ever done. 

Jelly that sucks! My iphone is currently having issues charging so I'll be bringing it in to be looked at while it's still under warrenty, I've tried numerous cords so I think it's the charging piece on the phone. :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Tiffany, i know it doesn't mean much, and i am sure you will make sure i know that :haha: but i think your chart looks awesome!


----------



## Kelly9

Yup see post in my journal! That temp for today was taken at 3pm due to my night shift so you can't really count it. :rofl: How's that for predictable?


----------



## Guppy051708

i wouldn't have expected anything less! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Good :)


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

8 days until AF is due...I hope she doesn't turn up!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Mine is due in 12 days, I am praying harder then ever before that she does not come.


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie just latched onto my nose, opened his eyes and giggled because he'd got it wrong!! haha!! Aww thanks for the baby dust!

Hope she stays away for you too Kelly!!


----------



## Kelly9

Cute! I miss when Skyler would do that :( I'll def be bf'ing this one as long as possible I think. I hope she stays away for you to.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

lol LO does that hehe

I'm hoping me getting pregnant wont effect our breastfeeding. I know she'll need to eat more solids though as she's still 95% breastfeeding and like 5% solids.


----------



## Kelly9

Why is she not eating more solids?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

She's a horribly picky eater. :| I don't see why. I've even tried caving into chocolate puddings and junk food and she wont have any of it. 

She'll occasionally eat, but most of the time, it ends up being wasted. :(


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole said:


> lol LO does that hehe
> 
> I'm hoping me getting pregnant wont effect our breastfeeding. I know she'll need to eat more solids though as she's still 95% breastfeeding and like 5% solids.

Once LO is over a year there is definitely a chance they will self-wean between 14-18 weeks pregnant! Bun quit BF about 3 weeks ago - suddenly wanted nothing to do with it and never looked back! :(


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sun said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> lol LO does that hehe
> 
> I'm hoping me getting pregnant wont effect our breastfeeding. I know she'll need to eat more solids though as she's still 95% breastfeeding and like 5% solids.
> 
> Once LO is over a year there is definitely a chance they will self-wean between 14-18 weeks pregnant! Bun quit BF about 3 weeks ago - suddenly wanted nothing to do with it and never looked back! :(Click to expand...

:cry: Nooooooo! That makes me so sad. I hope she doesn't. I'd love to tandem feed!


----------



## sun

Bun was only BF 1x/day but I was hoping he would keep it up for a while longer. He was never really attached to the boob though - just eat and done! :haha:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sun said:


> Bun was only BF 1x/day but I was hoping he would keep it up for a while longer. He was never really attached to the boob though - just eat and done! :haha:

:haha: Awww! That's what LO does too... except she nurses 14-ish times a day! (that includes every hour at night!)


----------



## sun

Wow that is alot! Then I would say she's way less likely to self-wean! Especially since she still gets so much nutrition from the milk! xx

I'm no expert though :haha: 

Also from what I hear, if they self-wean before LO#2 gets here, then they might want boob again once they see the other one nursing!


----------



## Kelly9

My guy was never attached to the boob either, no issues weaning and when I stopped he didn't want it again. But he does love his solids! When we sit him in his high chair and feed him his mouth is smacking before we get the spoon even close to him! It's cute.


----------



## bky

Hmm. Fertility Friend has just pinpointed ovulation for me. I'm really not convinced because if anything BF has increased loads lately because LO has been sick and won't eat anything else. Because of her being sick (has to sleep right next to me) been really not keeping up with the :sex: either. I guess I'll see in a few weeks hm?
Opinions anyone? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29617c (hope that works...)

Update: FF took it off, so back where I was...


----------



## Kelly9

If the temps stay up then yes I'd say o but if they fall then no. Good luck!


----------



## crazy84

Ugh, kind of getting frustrated..... af is well on her way... I am kinda spotting every once in a while.... I guess I need to start using ovulation sticks.... cause I have just been going by the 14 day rule... I know that technically that doesn't work for everyone.... but i wasnt sure how serious I was about getting real serious about ttc... but now that it isn't happening I am getting frustrated. I guess this next cycle I will be full on ttc mode! If my hubby ever gets home while I am awake that is.... he is a farmer and they are cutting wheat right now so we are lucky if we see him at all. Out the door early and home late!


----------



## Kelly9

Test if you're still spotting in a day or so just in case but it's only been lime 2 cycles right? That's not long on average it takes healthy couples up to 7 months to conceive while bding at the right times. I'm on cycle 10 or 11 now and it took 16 to conceive our first. Now that's a long time to wait!


----------



## crazy84

Kelly9 said:


> Test if you're still spotting in a day or so just in case but it's only been lime 2 cycles right? That's not long on average it takes healthy couples up to 7 months to conceive while bding at the right times. I'm on cycle 10 or 11 now and it took 16 to conceive our first. Now that's a long time to wait!

Very true! 
I am just impatient, but I guess I shouldn't complain yet huh! On too next month.....and with a positive attitude!! Pretty sure God has the perfect plan anyway! Not me! Lol true story!


----------



## Kelly9

I am also impatient which does not go well with fertility issues unfortunately! haha. I am praying to be pregnant this cycle as it's our last attempt before treatment since I'll be away next month when i ovulate :( I want it so bad so we can save the money. I'm trying not to get my hopes up b/c I know it's not likely but it's hard.

Sorry if my last post seemed a bit snippy I truly didn't mean it that way, sometimes it just irks me when people complain after 1 or 2 months of ttc that it hasn't happened yet. Of course i want you to be pregnant and everyone else that is ttc regardless of how long it takes!


----------



## crazy84

No problem. I understand! I would feel the same if I was in your position! It is just frustrating to me because before if sperm fell on my foot I was pregnant.... and honestly it felt like it has been months of trying.... but ur right, it has only been a couple.... I guess my impatience made it seem so long! Haha I actually feel kinda silly now that I think it thru!


----------



## Kelly9

:rofl: ewwww sperm on the feet. The females in my family are super fertile to so you can imagine my shock when it was taking us so long. I knew I would end up having fertility issues, I just wanted kids to bad for it to be easy. Sigh. Has the witch shown in full force or are you still spotting?


----------



## crazy84

Just spotting, but she is definatley coming..... according to a calendar I keep I should start in 3 days.... so I guess its just letting me know its on it way. I have all my typical af symptoms and signs. Blah! Have u tested yet?? I think we are on the same cycle pretty much!


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I think we Ovulated on the same day. I am 9dpo today so to early for me to test but I have a transvaginal ultrasound tomorrow for the fertility clinic so if the tech is nice I am going to ask if my uterine lining is thick enough to suspect a pregnancy, normally at 10dpo they wouldn't see a sac or anything yet but they would see a certain kind of thickening to the lining. Otherwise I'll wait till either 14dpo or 17dpo to test. My period normally show on 16dpo.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hii guys, :witch: got me! So guess it's on to next month now! I really really hope it's next month

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry the witch got you! I'm 10dpo all my temps are on my chart. My chart does look nice but it frequently looks nice and nothing ever comes of it! So just biding my time till the witch comes or I get symptOms


----------



## bky

Feeling really bummed about my lack of ovulation. Ho hum. We had day weaning down, then LO got sick and wouldn't eat or drink (or take a bottle) so a lot of backsliding happened and now we're BF even more than before day weaning. I'm hoping to cut her back again, but she will not take a bottle from me now or anything but water in a cup and her eating isn't 100% yet, so :shrug:. FF putting wrong ovulation crosshairs on my chart made me get my hopes up a little even though I knew it wasn't right. Bad ovaries! Bad!
I'm going to try Maca next I think.


----------



## Kelly9

Sucky deal! Here to ovulation happening soon for you! 

I'm still waiting on the witch it seems my lp has really sorted it's self out I am thrilled over that!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Kelly9 said:


> Sucky deal! Here to ovulation happening soon for you!
> 
> I'm still waiting on the witch it seems my lp has really sorted it's self out I am thrilled over that!

:happydance: 10DPO!! Got everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

bky said:


> Feeling really bummed about my lack of ovulation. Ho hum. We had day weaning down, then LO got sick and wouldn't eat or drink (or take a bottle) so a lot of backsliding happened and now we're BF even more than before day weaning. I'm hoping to cut her back again, but she will not take a bottle from me now or anything but water in a cup and her eating isn't 100% yet, so :shrug:. FF putting wrong ovulation crosshairs on my chart made me get my hopes up a little even though I knew it wasn't right. Bad ovaries! Bad!
> I'm going to try Maca next I think.

:hugs: I know exactly how you feel! My LO just will not take a bottle, we've stopped co-sleeping, but he still wakes in the night at least twice between 10pm-7am & WILL NOT settle without boob. I have cut down on all comfort feeds during the day, but cannot cut the night feeds.

Are you sure FF was wrong? (I know nothing about charting/temping ATM)

Last week I got the darkest line I've ever had on an OPK, I'm sure I had a tiny bit of EWCM and really got my hopes up thinking something was happening, I even though I had sore nipples - but I think I was probably making myself think that. But nope, the OPK later in the day was stark white again :dohh:

I've started on Maca & Vitex last Friday, I've read great things about them, so we shall see!! I really need to start temping, but 1) cannot remember & 2) it's a bit hit and miss as to whether I'll get 3 hours straight sleep!


----------



## lucy_x

AF's BACK!!!!!! :wohoo: _not that you all needed to know hahahaha_


----------



## Mum22GTTC

lucy_x said:


> AF's BACK!!!!!! :wohoo: _not that you all needed to know hahahaha_

WOW!!! Congratualtions!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm happy for you! Erm, how wierd is that :wacko: But you know what I mean!

Cycle 1 here you come!


----------



## lucy_x

Mum22GTTC said:


> WOW!!! Congratualtions!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm happy for you! Erm, how wierd is that :wacko: But you know what I mean!
> 
> Cycle 1 here you come!

haha! not weird at all!

thanks, Iv been waiting for this for 3 months or more!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay! My temp dropped this morning so the witch will be here it's just a matter of how many days.


----------



## MandaAnda

I would be convinced I'm pregnant if it were for the fact that I had a BFN before DH went away (ok, and one just now because I checked...). I woke up with such bad lower back pain that I've called in sick and am not doing my night shift. My tummy's aching so badly. And my left hip socket really hurts, which it hasn't done since I was pregnant (I had SPD). I also have this random pregnant feeling (can't explain it) off and on, but it's obviously wishful thinking. BFNs and no periods yet either. Poo.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

MandaAnda said:


> I would be convinced I'm pregnant if it were for the fact that I had a BFN before DH went away (ok, and one just now because I checked...). I woke up with such bad lower back pain that I've called in sick and am not doing my night shift. My tummy's aching so badly. And my left hip socket really hurts, which it hasn't done since I was pregnant (I had SPD). I also have this random pregnant feeling (can't explain it) off and on, but it's obviously wishful thinking. BFNs and no periods yet either. Poo.

Massive :hugs: When is your DH back home? Do you know how many dpo you are?

I've been too ashamed :blush: to say that over the past few weeks I've done quite a few tests, I've convinced myself many times over the past few weeks that I must be pregnant :growlmad: 
I've been feeling sicky, very tired, moody, weeing more, had hip pain, loads of random pains in my lower tummy, lower back ache, servere bloating, bad headaches.... all my usual preggy symptoms. But I am definately not pregnant, tested again yesterday. I wish AF would just come back so I can stop my mind and body playing tricks on me.

I thought I would enjoy not having AF for such a long time - but it's really driving me crazy! :blush:


----------



## MandaAnda

I've had the headaches and increased weeing as well! No idea how many dpo I am, as my periods have never come back. DH will be back for a weekend in three weeks, but he has eight weeks left of basic training.


----------



## Kelly9

I haven tested yet sometimes it's all can manage not to. I don't think I'll test this cycle till the witch is late


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Tiffany can I join you guys? We will be trying next cycle. I can't believe you haven't tested yet. It would be killing me! :haha: But I guess i would also want to wait until after I was late to avoid getting too dissappointed so that makes sense. FX you you are late this month! ;) :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Of course you can join! I was wondering when you get back on the ttc band wagon! I can't remember but how long did it take you to conceive your little girl? 

I'll be testing tomorrow, only once at 14dpo. I expect a bfn, I've all the symptoms of the witch coming and my temps are not what they should be.

We did our semen analysis yesterday or well my husband did so we should get the results shortly, I've called the clinic and left a message so just waiting for the call back. I pray it's good news. Anything to give me some hope.


----------



## lucy_x

Is it normal for my first AF to be so light?, Seriously except for the obvious v had no other PMS, Backache etc??? AND its only lasted 3 days :shrug:

Whats the likely hood of it going again now i have it back (I mean because of BFing not because of pregnancy :lol:) :blush:, Im dead worried it will go again :)


----------



## Kelly9

Mine was super heavy at first but some get it lightly. Did you test just to make sure you weren't pg? My period normally only lasts like 2 days of full flow which is a light flow for me then I spot for a day or so.


----------



## bky

It's likely your 'warning period' or the result of an anovulatory cycle. I did read that the later your fertility returns the more likely it is to be full right off the bat, so good luck. Kellymom has a good little chart on rates of fertility based on when you get AF back. I linked it earlier, but if you go there and search for fertility it should pop up.


----------



## Kelly9

^ I didn't know that. I for sure ovulated during my first period after giving birth so I wouls assume thats why it was so heavy? My first three periods were ridiculously heavy then they went back to their normal short light self.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Tiff- Thanks! :D I would have loved to have started this month but he was waiting to see if he got his new job. We did have unprotected sex but used the pull out method. So I will just be waiting on af. I used to O fairly early before Abigail but not anymore. If tomorrow's temp goes up I would have O'd on cd18/19.. I am thinking it's because I am nursing. Judging by my opks it looked like I tried to O earlier and didn't. :shrug: Doesn't matter really.
I was off the pill and we ntnp for almost 2 years at first. Then I used just opks for 2 months. I then decided to chart. I had a chemical pregnancy on our 2nd charted ttc cycle and then concieved Abigail on our 4th charted cycle.I don't plan on stressing about it this time so it may take us longer.. 

Lucy_x - My first one was fairly light and the next one was kind of too. I didn't chart so I can't be sure I O'd those cycles. But I just think everyone is different. But this last one was heavier and more annoying so they will balance back out. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm sure you'll have a bfp in no time then!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks but it won't be a big deal if we don't. Especially since bfing is messing with my cyles. I am interested to see what my cycles look like. Is it bad that I may want to try the shettles method a few times to try for a boy?


----------



## Kelly9

No thats not bad, if we didn't have sperm issues I'd try that method to have a girl. The trick will be having sex the day before Ov and the day of to maximize your chance of having a boy. Will you chart this time? My cycles were super messed up due to bf'ing and the fact that I was taking motilium for my milk supply which made my cycles even worse I had a super short lp and some cycles didn't even ovulate in between bleeds and was getting my period every 11-16 days! Once I finished bf'ing everything went back to normal :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I already am charting. I will post it in my sig tomorrow after I get my crosshairs.:) Glad i am not bad for trying to up my odds for a boy. Will be happy with a girl too but would be neat to have the first boy in a mostly girls family. :D I am going to pick up the book tomorrow just to read all the details b/c I am curious. I like to be overloaded with info so I can cover all my bases. Can't be to be too prepared right? :rofl: Good to know about the bfing. Hopefully since she is slowly weaning herself it helps. Oh have you gotten the oh's results yet? FX for some good news!


----------



## Kelly9

Which book is that?

Nope no call today but I expected that cause it's Canada day here, a holiday.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh well that makes sense, hopefully they call Monday. Here is the book. https://www.amazon.com/How-Choose-Sex-Your-Baby/dp/0767926102


----------



## Kelly9

Looks like good reading! I wish we had the choice of timing sex but really for us any natural occurring pregnancy is a gift from god.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I wish you could too. That's why I feel like maybe I shouldn't b/c a lot ppl have such a hard time getting pregnant and here I am being greedy.. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Naw! Don't think like that! We can't always please everyone. I wish I could be choosier to help define the sex but I wouldn't want someone who could do it not to cause of me. As long as you don't complain about not being pregnant in 2 or 3 cycles we're good :) Thats the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh I totally get you on that one. That makes me react the same way so no worries here. ;) I am just taking it easy and it will happen when it's suppose to. Especially if I decide to try out the Shettles method. I am sure trying to time it right won't always work in my favor.Especially since I will need to get a couple months charted so I can see where I am at. It's crazy how different my cycles are. Not complaining about Oing late since my cramps are not as bad as before. Gonna enjoy that in case I get those cramps back later. They sucked . I am seriously going to be really excited when you get pregnant again. It just better happen before it's my turn :flow:


----------



## Kelly9

My lp is back to how it was now 15 days long, but I'm not sure if Ov is since I took clomid a couple of times. We'll see with this coming cycle. I am actually hoping not to ovulate till cd23 so I can get home from vacation to get some sexy time in with the hubby. Having one more shot naturally before treatment would be nice.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ohh then I definitely hope you O later for sure!!!! You said you take clomid to help release more eggs to up your odds right? And will you use it this cycle since you want to O later?


----------



## Kelly9

I use clomid for that reason yes but it tends to make me O sooner, plus I have to be off of all fertility meds before treatment so no clomid. I used to O around cd19 before I got pregnant, I would expect it would be about the same which makes it to late to conceive so thats why I'm hoping with traveling and such that my body will push it off till I'm home.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I would think with the stress of traveling it would make it wait until you got home. I have no idea what my lp is going to be so this cycle should be informative. I hope.


----------



## Kelly9

BFN for me, no surprise there, bring on ICSI treatment. Part of me is really wishing they'll call this month but I'm not to optimistic about that happening.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Bummer!! :hugs: So they could possibly call you to do the treatment early??! :D


----------



## Kelly9

The wait list is 2-3 months this is month 2 for us but normally you need to have everything done test wise before you can start. If I were offered treatment this cycle I would have everythin done by the time the medications started since you don't start taking meds till cd21 and my blood work and HSG will be done in the next two weeks.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

THat would be good timing. Wish they would call you.


----------



## Kelly9

Me to but it's not likely. I just hope its next month as I don't want to wait another 2 cycles


----------



## Pretty Sakura

What could cause it not to be next month? I hope they don't do that to you. That would not be fair. Can I bother you to ask how the whole process works?


----------



## Kelly9

The list depends on who's on the list and who was there before you. It's all based off of when you sign up since those who sign up before you get offered treatment before you. So if my cycle is in line with a bunch of other peoples I may have to wait a bit longer to be offered treatment which I really hope is not the case. 

So when I am offered treatment I'll go in get my bag of meds they'll tell me what to do when to do it. I start with a down regging med to put my ovaries in a temporary state of menopause so they can control my ovaries once my reproductive organs are "quiet" they will start me on stimulation meds to get my ovaries to produce lots of eggs. When the eggs are mature enough they'll give me an HCG trigger shot to trigger ovulation then I'll go in a day or so later to have them collect the released eggs. Once the eggs are collected they use chris' sperm to individually fertilize each egg. Within 3-5 days of collection I'll have 1 or 2 embryos put back in me, then I wait to test to see if any stuck. The whole cycle takes about 8-10 weeks from when you first call in your period but from the time you start meds till you test it's about 7 weeks.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I admire you for having such a great attitude.I really hope next to no one has your same cycle so you can get it started. 7 weeks is going to feel like an eternity as it is!!! :hugs: Or you could just ovulate late , make your baby when you get home from your trip ,and skip the treatment altogether! :D


----------



## Kelly9

^ That would be heaven. Knowing my luck though my body will be regular and I'll O on cd19 :( 

I'm just eager to start, I'm not the most patient person so waiting 1.5 years to get pg the first time was hard and waiting 9 months so far for this one is killing me!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I can only imagine. Definitely won't hear any complaining from me. In fact I"ll be just as happy for you as I would myself. :smug:You should get a metal or something!! ;) And I am going to hold out hope that your body WILL coopperate and O later like it should! What happened to your 15 dpo temp or am I early? :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I stopped temping today, the witch will be here tomorrow and I haven't decided whether or not I'll temp next cycle or just use opks and temp when I use opks only.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I suppose just the opks for next cycle would be more simple and easy for your trip. So that definitely makes sense. I however become obsessed and have to know what's going on even on vacation. It's a total pain though. :dohh: I thought there were a few more ladies in here. Did I scare them off? :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Sometimes this thread is quiet then picks up it comes and goes in lulls I guess.

I am the same way so may end up temping most of the cycle anyway, but if I forget I won't worry about it, I'll just have to make sure I temp while using the opks so I know that I get my temp rise once thats established then I don't care again.


----------



## lucy_x

im still here :hi: I didnt want to butt in on your conversation though :blush:

in other news, Im temping, Managed to have my BBT thermometer ready (it lives in my bed side cabinet) at the start of my cycle. So i guess only time will tell if im ovulating or not....So any charting tips girls?

Tiff, Im sorry for the BFN :hugs:

_Btw, Im moving today, And sky cant set up internet for 3 weeks  So i may not be around, Im getting a new phone though, so i will be back asap!!! _


----------



## Kelly9

Take your temp at the same time everyday is my advice. 

No need to apologize it is what it is. Now if only the clinic will call today with our sa results.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Haha Welcome Kari!! 

I'm in VA visiting my parents. I took soy cd 5 - 9 and I'm pretty sure today is ov day as I'm actually feeling heavy pinches on my right side. 
:)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Tiff I hope they call soon!!

Yay!! Lucy please fell free to butt in anytime!!! I tend to talk too much anyway. :haha:
Like Tiff said make sure to religiously take your temp at the same time everyday and efore getting out of bed or moving around or drinking anything. So have it out of the cabinet ready at arm's reach is helpful too. I have mine on a notepad I use to write my temp down on after i take it. I tend to be a little detailed. lol ;0) Sorry you have to wait so long for internet, how annoying. .

Hi Nicole!! :wohoo: for Oing!


----------



## Kelly9

My bbt keeps my last temp stored so I can push a button and see it when I wake up.

Ok so 1 call out of three needed from the clinic, I got my HSG booked for July 8, oh joy lucky me :wacko: I am going to want the 8th to come as fast as possible so I can get this over with as fast as possible. Now if they'd at least only call with the SA results.


----------



## bky

Lucy I'm temping too. My chart is pretty clearly anovulatory though. :( I can't seem to get 3 temps in the same range in a row. I've heard that the temp shift might be a lot less than it generally is without BF. I do mine at the morning feed waking (so generally around 5:30am). I don't have to move or anything just adjust the baby. Sometimes it's later, sometimes earlier, but those don't seem to have an effect on the temps; they are random all by themselves :? If I skip a day I make sure I get CM and often take an OPK that day as well.


----------



## Kelly9

It does look anovulatory to this point, but you haven't gotten AF back yet have you? 

Good luck Nicole!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I was about to ask if you had your af back yet too. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

The witch has finally started for me, bring on the HSG even though I'd rather do almost anything else then that.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Does the HSG hurt?? :(


----------



## bky

Nope, no AF. Can't get LO to take a cup or bottle either so no clue how to cut BF down. Or even stop should it come to that. :cry:
She used to, but then got sick and I BF her as she wouldn't eat or drink and now she gets really mad when I try to give her any kind of milk in any other way. :dohh:


----------



## Kelly9

I kept trying different sippy cups and eventually it worked, my son wouldn't take anything for the longest time except boob so just keep trying!

The HSG was worse then labour IMO. It was a different kind of pain but I just about passed out it sucked so bad. I have two prescription strength pain killers this time though and will have to get a ride to and from the hospital since it will put me under the influence of heavy meds so I am hoping beyond all hope that it's not as bad. My cervix also doesn't seem to be as sensitive as it used to be before labour so we'll see.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh that sounds nerve rackingly scary! I commend you on your journey for baby no. 2. Amazing how much love you have for someone who hasn't even been created yet. :flow: I hope being medicated helps make the procedure much more bearable.:hugs:

Bky my dd never took a bottle. She is using her sippy cup after taking a little while of refusing it. Definitely try a bunch of different ones and try just water or water with a touch of juice instead of milk first.Then once she gets used to it switch it out every so often. Keep trying she is bound to give in over time. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

I found the foogo cup by thermos to be the best and easiest to suck liquid out of, it's the only one my son will drink from. Of course it's more expensive but I got most of mine second hand and one was a gift so not to bad. 

I am so ready for #2 and possibly #3 lol, the idea scares me but I love my little man so much and I want him to have siblings to play with. I can't wait for treatment, I think the hardest part is the waiting even with all the painful tests and such. I just think of it as one step closer to the end goal. I am also hugely looking forward to being done ttc for a few years after my next baby, if I have twins I will likely be done all together.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks for the sippy cup suggestion. Will definitely keep my FX crossed for twins for you then. That way you get 2 in one go! Wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## Kelly9

It would be but I'd be just as happy with 1 baby and some frozen embies.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Let the countdown begin. You will be preggy in no time. I have a question about my chart. I thought that the day before your first set of 3 high temps was the day you O'd . If that is so then how come they have me marked on cd19 instead of 18? it didn't go up enough to count as the set I assume?


----------



## Kelly9

Nope Ovulation is the day before the first rise in temp with at least three consecutive temps that are higher in range then the others so cd19 is correct. Ov is always on the day of the last low temp before the shift.

Wait I misunderstood what you said, yes it's cd19 cause there wasn't enough of a rise for the temp between cd 18 and cd 19 to count for ov on cd 18.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

THanks just wanted to make sure. I haven't temped in awhile as you can tell. :haha: Need to pull out my TCOYF book and brush up. :haha: Sorry your cramps got worse. Stupid witch! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

The first day is always the worst, they've calmed down some. I dug out my tcoyf book a while back as well lol.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ok good, now I won't feel dumb for needing to brush up a little. :D 

:dust: for you Nicole.


----------



## Kelly9

Sperm results: The news is not so good :(

So his volume (how much was in the cup) is 4.0 mls (which is actually great, you're suppose to have 2.0 or more)

Concentration (how many sperm per ml) was 4.1 which gives us a total sperm count of only 16.4 million which is par for the course for his other SA's. His worst was 12 million his most was 23 million. So not much change here.

Motility after 1 hour: Rapid progressive (perfect sperm): 38%, should be at least 50%. Slow progressive: 6%, Non progressive: 4%, non motile: 53%. 

Motility at the 3 hour makr: Rapid progressive: 44% (WTF :haha: only chris' sperm could get better when they're suppose to get worse) Slow progressive: 3%. 

His motility is about par for the course to, he was always in between 37% and 40% after 1 hour. 

Morphology: This is the kicker, he was only 2% this time :cry: Last time he was 11% and other times he was 10%. Using the Kreuger Scale they like you ot be at 15% but when I mentioned this to the nurse she said on the sheet that the normal range was anything >5% but I dont think they've changed how the read the scale so who knows? In either case this is the huge blow to us. The only shred of hope I have is that this time was a fluke since his morphology was way better for the other 3 sa's.

Immunology: (clumping etc) was perfect.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Insert a big fat frowny face. :( So not fair!!! Well I"ll be keeping you in my prayers like I did with Bizy. You are definitely gonna be pregnant soon. I'll be praying not only that the treatment goes perfectly but they don't make you wait too long. And they especially don't delay your current plan on things ebing done by August. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks :) The lady at the clinic who called me today said they could even call this cycle but that she couldn't guarantee it and since I'll have all my tests done by friday that I'd be able to move on with it if they did call me. If I don't hear from them by next week then I know it won't be this cycle.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

FX they call you!! I like hearing there is a chance they will. And at least you will know if they don't call you next week so you don't feel you are left hanging. That feeling is the worst!
Is it me or does bnb sometimes get so bogged down I can't load it for awhile.


----------



## bky

I think it's maintenance time. I notice every day roll: sad me) from 3:45pm to 4pmish here (which is probably 2 or 3am in the UK) it gets unviewable.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah my stalkers and I call it the BnB slow down it happens at 9:45 till 10:04 for me every day. Yes I know the exact minutes and timing :blush:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

^^ :rofl: Ok I am so glad I am not crazy. I always get it around 12am some times later.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it's not just you its a world wide phenomenon lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Haha mine is from like 11:50pm-12ish am


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Gosh my chart looks weird to me for some reason!!


----------



## Kelly9

It looks like a chart to me? What so weird.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Errrr... I think I'm having a problem here... I took soy cd 5- 9 and I've had a positive opk cd 13, 14, 15, 17, and today at cd 20.

So my body either is having a hard time popping an egg or maybe multiple ovulations? I can't even tell because I'm not charting... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/nicoleoleole


----------



## Kelly9

Thats is random nicole but you've had that happen before if I recall right, I would just keep doing opks till you get a neg and assume you O'd after the last positive.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yeah Nicole what Tiff said. :haha: That is super strange. I wish you were charting! I need more charts to stalk. Are they all super positive with really dark lines or are they varied?
And my temps paired up after o look weird compared to my pre Abigail charts. I am just curious what my lp is now, hope its the same or longer whould be cool too. Guess I"ll just ahve to wait and see


----------



## Guppy051708

All of my research has concluded that if multiple ovulations occur, it happens within 24 hours of each other. You could just have the LH floating around for a while prior to ov.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

They were positive but every single day. Not super positive then, completely negative... then darkening up to a positive again then a negative. It's weird. :haha:


And I wish I could chart too... but LO wont let me sleep long enough to get a decent temp. :)


----------



## Kelly9

i'd say false starts to ovulation unless you have some hcg left in your system still from the mc?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I think it's starting and then stopping of O. If it was hcg then she probably wouldn't get the negative ones in between right? Keep getting busy just in case!! :dust:


----------



## bky

For those that don't have AF back I found this recommendation to get it to start. Sounds a little odd, but it's free


> Sleep for a Week with the light in your bedroom off,
> followed a week with a dim light,
> followed by a week with full light,
> followed by a week with dim light.
> Repeat.

it's meant to mimic the phases of the moon and I guess there have been some studies on it indicating it maybe sorta kinda works. Anyhow, free! (other than electric bills that is)
I'm going to try it. we have a nightlight in our room so will start out dark for a week then go from there.


----------



## Kelly9

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

That is very interesting. Definitely share how this turns out. ;)


----------



## Mum22GTTC

bky said:


> For those that don't have AF back I found this recommendation to get it to start. Sounds a little odd, but it's free
> 
> 
> Sleep for a Week with the light in your bedroom off,
> followed a week with a dim light,
> followed by a week with full light,
> followed by a week with dim light.
> Repeat.
> 
> it's meant to mimic the phases of the moon and I guess there have been some studies on it indicating it maybe sorta kinda works. Anyhow, free! (other than electric bills that is)
> I'm going to try it. we have a nightlight in our room so will start out dark for a week then go from there.Click to expand...

Thanks :flower: I'm going to try too!

How are all the none AF ladies feeling?

I'm curious as I've been feeling very pre-menstrual for 5/6 weeks now & it's kinda wearing me down. I keep majorly bloating up & feeling very moody/emotional/annoyed at stupid things, tired, sore nipples.

It's got to the point where I actually want AF back regardless of TTC - just so that I can get it out of the way & have a couple of weeks of not being Mrs PMT before my DH divorces me!!


----------



## MandaAnda

Still no AF for me, but my back went out Wednesday of last week, so I've been off a week, and then the GP signed me off for another week. It's really bad, and I can hardly bend over. It's constantly catching, so I'm going to the osteopath tomorrow. I can't pick up my little boy like I'm used to or just bend! I had SPD throughout my pregnancy, and I can't help but wonder if this is it. But I POAS two days ago, and negative. DH has been gone for two weeks, so I don't think I'm going to get a BFP now. I'm wondering if I should stop taking the agnus castus and EPO because I keep cramping on and off. Could swear I'd come on the next day, and then nothing. And now this back. Wish I knew! If I were pregnant, I'd be happy for that to be explanation enough for everything!


----------



## Kelly9

^ Just go get your blood taken for a beta, that will tell you for sure.


----------



## QueSeraSera

hello ladies! i have been MIA for awhile since being home with audrey. i thought that i would have so much time staying home, but actually she keeps me super busy all day long! no more lunch breaks to get on BNB like i had when i was working. lol.

anyway, question for you ladies. i got my first true AF back the middle of april. then the second one showed at CD 34, the may 31st. i quite BFing at about that time too, and now i am at CD38 and have no signs of AF. i dont really have very many pregnancy symptoms either though. DH and i did get to BD a bit this past month, but not as much as i would have liked with him having a crazy work schedule and audrey teething and having very restless evenings/nights. so im not holding out much hope that i could actually be pregnant or anything. anyway, do any of you know if this is normal, your cycles getting longer like this? i HATE HATE HATE irregular cycles and just wish there was something i could do to straighten them out! :-/


----------



## Kelly9

Mine went up and down in length for a bit when I first got them back but I say test just to make sure there is a chance you could be pregnant.


----------



## QueSeraSera

at least i know it can be normal and not a worry. i really want to test but last cycle i tested and literally AF showed up that afternoon. its just so defeating when that happens. and then i get mad at myself for wasting the $7 on the test when i "should have known it was coming" lol. so i think ive been trying to protect my emotions by just waiting it out. maybe ill test this weekend if theres still nothing. do you remember what your longest cycle was?


----------



## Kelly9

I ovulated on cd27 or 29 so almost 40 days with my short lp. 

You should get your tests from the dollar store so you don't waste money or order some internet cheapies.


----------



## QueSeraSera

alright, well i guess this isnt anything too crazy then. ill just keep waiting it out and hopefully go buy some cheap tests this weekend. all i have atm are digis and they are soooo expensive. i hate to use them unless i have a feeling i might be getting a BFP out of the deal! lol :) thanks for the help and advice! :D


----------



## Pretty Sakura

In case no one knew ( i didn't until just recently :haha:) YOu can get internet cheapies on Amazon.com. Totally getting some this cycle.


----------



## MandaAnda

I can't just go get bloods done. It doesn't work like that on the NHS. I'll just have to wait and see, but I'm sure it'll stay BFP. What's the longest after DTD that you can expect to wait for a BFP anyway?


----------



## Kelly9

normally by the latest 17-18dpo but that doesn't happen often. How many dpo are you?


----------



## MandaAnda

Don't even know if I'm ovulating yet. I'm in the no-AF camp! ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh! Out here if I was doubting an hpt I would go to the doc explain whats up then they would likely give me a form to get my blood taken. I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hmmm...other than get a pg test or wait lol, I dunno what to say! 

My cycles are still a bit over the place atm, but me and DH are DTDing every other day this cycle...hoping to catch eggy...hopefully I'll get my BFP at the end of the month!! If AF is the same as the last cycle, I'll be due AF on Sunday 17th!! So testing shortly after, if she's a no-show lol!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Pretty Sakura said:


> In case no one knew ( i didn't until just recently :haha:) YOu can get internet cheapies on Amazon.com. Totally getting some this cycle.

Wondfo! I use them! 3rd cycle :D They're great!


----------



## LolaAnn

Aw ladies.... I'm back :( I've been spotting brown for a few days and then today awful awfulness stred.. passing huge clots and so much blood :( Now I don't know whether to wait until I get a proper period or just start trying again straight away......


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh hon I am so sorry for your loss. They usually say that whenever you feel comfortable trying is when you should. :hugs: If you are ready then I say go for it.


----------



## Guppy051708

Agreed :hugs:
So sorry :(


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry Lolaann! I agree when you are ready sounds best.


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww no Lola! I am so sorry for your loss! big hugs! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

aw thanks guys. but hey jelly we get to be ttc buddies again :) 
how are you going anyway where are you at in your cycle? xx


----------



## LolaAnn

oops just read your post above... all the best for testing after tomorrow xx
im off to stock up on pg tests and maybe some ov tests


----------



## cookielucylou

Can I join this? 
My lo is now 8 months old and we have just started ttc no.2, while still breastfeeding full time. I have had the odd period but nothing regular so dont know if I am ovulating again or not. We are just going to fun trying for now and see what happens :)


----------



## QueSeraSera

BFP this morning! now im off to walk audrey up to the shops to buy about 3 more tests, just to make sure! lol. holy hell...totally unexpected and still shaking a little bit over it all. i was certain that it was just my AF regulating after the BFing!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome cookie! And congrats QueSeraSera!


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on the bfp. I'll update the front page tomorrow when i get my lap top back. 

Welcome cookie! Lots of our gals have gotten bfps so were dwindling in numbers it's nice to have some new people!


----------



## QueSeraSera

thanks! was so certain it was my silly cycle still regulating, i was taken completely off guard!


----------



## Guppy051708

QueSeraSera said:


> BFP this morning! now im off to walk audrey up to the shops to buy about 3 more tests, just to make sure! lol. holy hell...totally unexpected and still shaking a little bit over it all. i was certain that it was just my AF regulating after the BFing!

Congrats!!!!!! When's you EDD do you think?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Oh!! Congratulations :D :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

EDD, according to the online predictors based on last AF, is 6 march. but my cycles were kind of off coming of BFing, so I'm not sure exactly when i ovulated. plus, AF was 11 days late, so i'm not sure how much earlier i could have tested and still gotten a BFP...


----------



## Guppy051708

Maybe we will have babies at the same time :D


----------



## QueSeraSera

i know! so many people on this site are so close together! its exciting! and i cant wait for the BFPs to keep coming :D


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they keep coming to and that mine is super close :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Congrats! And Lola, We do get to be TTC buddies...YAY!! Oh, and I am CD16 out of 23 atm...

But I came on to ask a question, pink bleeding (light) at CD16...anyone have any idea? I thought maybe implantation, but is it supposed to be brown? And isn't it a bit early for that? Anyway, totally confused!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Kelly9 said:


> I hope they keep coming to and that mine is super close :)

i hope so too! fingers crossed that youre seeing those two pink lines very soon! :D

and thank you jellybeann! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

It's lovely to see so many peoria getting pregnant while still bfing, gives me hope that it can happen whilst still feeding my lo one.


----------



## lucy_x

bky said:


> Nope, no AF. Can't get LO to take a cup or bottle either so no clue how to cut BF down. Or even stop should it come to that. :cry:
> She used to, but then got sick and I BF her as she wouldn't eat or drink and now she gets really mad when I try to give her any kind of milk in any other way. :dohh:

:hugs: Mine only just came back hun, Unfortnalty its a waiting game, a sucky waiting game.... Amari will only take water from a cup with a soft silicone teat... She refuses everything else, Have you tried one (usually made for 4 month olds?) Unfortunatly i cant really suggest anything else, as i havent changed anything else to get my AF back (Well i did start the night putting her in her cot and then allowing her back in at approx 5am, so you co-sleep?)

p.s. Sorry i didnt quote earlier, Been viewing from a phone, Dont get my internet back for 10 whole days!!!

p.p.s. This is my chart, iv only been temping 13 days but so far so good? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/361404

also can i be super nosey? Do all you girls ovulate on the same day of your cycle? or does it change each cycle?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I need to try to cut back on nursing sessions :cry:

I've been getting positives for the past 5 days, and have gotten random ones for the past 12 days. My body just wont pop out the egg :( I took soy to force an ovulation, then the baby wont nurse less. We managed 5 hours without nursing last night, but then she nursed twice as much that night, so it went to waste.


----------



## bky

Nicole, mine does that as well. Reverse cycling :wacko: The only way I've found to surefire get mine to want to nurse less is to keep her distracted--which can be really exhausting. If I refuse at all she'll add in 2 extra sessions overnight per refusal it seems. :?

Lucy, I have 3 different cups, all fine for water, but she seems to hate milk now unless it's from the tap. I'm getting a doidy (since I have to special order it here), but not having much hope for that either.


----------



## Kelly9

Bky I'll just say persistence it took me forever and a day to get my
Son to take a sippy cause he absolutely would not take a bottle. Now he's a sippy cup pro!


----------



## bky

I think she just doesn't like milk :lol: I fed her something a little spicy the other day and when she yelled about it I gave her milk in a small cup that I held. She drank it because she could tell it was making the spicy go away (lol spicy food, she takes a bite then yells. Then takes another bite. I am so mean) but was making a face each time she took a sip. I've done that before and she'll kind of entertain it, but mostly she tastes the milk and spits it out. With water she'll just sit there and drink it glug glug glug. :shrug:
Minor update on keeping the room dark: I'm cramping a lot more.


----------



## cookielucylou

Ohh I got af this mowning which means I am ovulating yay :)


----------



## lucy_x

*bky,* I couldnt take milk as a baby, I still dont like it now, Once i hit a year my mum had to put me on goats milk as it was the only thing id drink (cows milk is foul imo!).

Cramping is good! I had cramping for 4 weeks before AF! i was convinced i was preg lol.

*Cookielucylou,* Yey for AF!....


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Well Abgail hit a growth spurt right around O time and I think it has messed me all up. I currently have a 9 day lp. I'll just have to wait to seriously get busy ttc until after she weans I guess. We will still try but I don't expect anything to come of it until my cycles get back to normal. No big deal .


----------



## Kelly9

YOu can get preg with a 9 day lp, sun did! My lp didn't straighten out till I finished bf;ing but the motilium I was on messed me up, before I started taking it my lp was 13 days while bf'ing. 

Yay for AF!

I updated the page, I am pretty sure I got everyone. 

My AF finally went away and my HSG wasn't painful at all! I wonder if having had a kid helped with that. Anyway it's done and so is all our testing that we needed done prior to starting treatment so now I wait. 

Bky, have you tried powdered milk? It tastes different, it might be worth a go.


----------



## bky

Yeah, I've tried cow, powdered cow, formula, powdered goat (can't get fresh this time of year), ebm, various temperatures thereof, all pretty much the same. She'll sometimes take a bottle of formula at daycare, but often they have to keep at her about it and she's not really interested anymore. I think she knows I'm trying to replace boobies with milk and she is not amused.
I was hoping for her to have fresh goat when the farm near here comes in season in September. We'll just see how we get on with the Doidy.

Hope your waiting goes quick!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks Tiff that is encouraging. We are going to try without really trying and see where that goes until after I get us moved into a new place. Glad all your tests are done and hopefully you'll be started on your treatment soon!!


Cookie- glad you got your af!! :)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Bky i hope something works for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

Af appears to have gone again, so not sure what that means now.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

hmm that's strange. Did you POAS just to be sure ?


----------



## Kelly9

I agree poas in a week in case it's implantation? Was it super light? How many days did it last? My cycle is only about 2-3 days long


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm not sure if I had implantation, for about 2 and a half days I had a medium-light bleed, it was wierd...It's the only thing I can think of it was...In was super crampy though, is that still implantationy?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

That still sounds like it to me! :)


----------



## Kelly9

I've never had implantation bleeding so I don't know.


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> That still sounds like it to me! :)

OOh...I'm a bit excited now lol! I'm gonner have to try and wait a few more days though! it was only 3 days ago that it stopped, so I reckon if I POAS around the 18th? Is that too early do you reckon?


----------



## Guppy051708

ive had cramping about 7-9 days after ov. each time ive been pregnant! I only had IB once, but all three times i did get the cramps.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Is anyone 6dpo? :) I had cramping on 4dpo and 5dpo. It was weird. I had pinching on the left side, then the right :/


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I had all those things too and still wound up with af (minus ib)... booo It felt the same as with A which was so strange. Then i got the heaviest period of my life. I think it is my body getting a little more back to normal. But hopefully it means something different for you! :dust:


----------



## lucy_x

Hey girls! I finally have internet back!!!.
So how is everyone!? Will og back and read through later.

Can you girls have a look at my chart, We missed dtd this month, so im not going to be preg, But im very sure im ovulating, FF seems to think so, Which im pleased about because Amari is feeding now more than ever!!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/361404

:thumbup:

Concgrats to quesarasara!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I got my :bfp: this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polaris

Yay congratulations Jellybeann!!! Really pleased for you. Hope the rest of us will be joining you really soon.


----------



## JellyBeann

I hope so too!! I'm feeling a bit smug, as my nan repeatedly tells me I'll never get pregnant while BF...well...tada! I have gotten pg while bf!


----------



## Mork

Congratulations Jellybean! :) Quite right too that you should feel smug :)
Fingers crossed for the rest of us xx


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Congratulations Jellybean! :D :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Can I ask y'all a question? Someone on mothering.com suggested maybe I ovulated 2 days after FF says?

It makes sense as I have EWCM those days.

I have 3 positive opks... first was negative the next day, then I got this super awesome surge (photo #1), then I got a normal surge (photo #2). 

FF says that I ovulated the day of photo #2. What do you think? Could I be 7dpo?




Also, I don't think I can trust the 2nd positive. My opks were in the car in the heat for an hour and they all gave me positives until I got new ones. The surge I believe though, as it's super dark.
 



Attached Files:







8th.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









9th.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MandaAnda

How wonderful, JB! Now, if I could just have a period, I'd feel inspired! haha The husband's home this weekend!!!! Seeing him for the first time in a month! The poor man is going to go back to basic training absolutely exhausted if I have anything to do with it!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats Jellybeann!!! :wohoo:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks everyone! I hope to see a lot more of you in 1st trimester before long! But I'll see you all here again in about 9 months lol!!


----------



## lucy_x

OMG congrats jellybeann!!


----------



## Guppy051708

JellyBeann said:


> Thanks everyone! I hope to see a lot more of you in 1st trimester before long! But I'll see you all here again in about 9 months lol!!

Whens your EDD Hun?


----------



## JellyBeann

Going off my last period, March 26th!


----------



## Guppy051708

Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congratulations JB!!!!

Nicole I think mothering.com is right. Especially if you have possible wonky opks . I wouldn't trust the first to be a positive being it's still technically lighter then the control line but that second one there is no mistake it's positive. That thing is super dark. :)


----------



## bky

Congrats JB! 
Egg dust to you Manda.
FF gave me some O crosshairs again. We'll see. Would be good if so as we managed some :sex: then. Not holding my breath as as far as I'm concerned it's another crampy, wet/eggwhite CM stage, like I've been having off and on since 8 months that hasn't amounted to anything yet.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats JB! 

Nicole I agree with pretty. 

I think Skyler might have lactose problems :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh no Tiffany that sucks!! You going to try giving him lactose free milk and see what happens?


----------



## Kelly9

Yup once we get home I'll try him on soy milk for a bit. He's just pooping way to much and it all started at the same time as we introduced dairy. He poops up to 8 times a day and it's always liquid so irks eating his poor bum up. All I can think of is the dairy.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Yes, it is! Aeri LOVES yogurt, but when she eats it, she poops like, every hour and normally it's green! Also causes her a rash as it has stomach acids in it. Definitely lactose intolerant.


----------



## Guppy051708

Couldn't you just give him formula for another 2 months? I think that could be why they say not to switch to regular milk until after the 12 months mark. You just have to be careful with soy milk. I know around here doc. wont even put babies on soy formula/milk unless its a last resort because it doesn't have everything the baby needs in it.


----------



## MandaAnda

Guppy, formula is cows' milk based though.

I've started using goats' milk in cooking, etc., as it's closer to human milk than cows' milk is. I also really like almond milk. A child doesn't *need* to drink any kind of milk though, once they're no longer breastfeeding. To be fair, all the "goodness" in cows' milk doesn't get absorbed well anyway. You're better off getting calcium in dark leafy greens, etc. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

MandaAnda said:


> Guppy, formula is cows' milk based though.

Yes, it is. Straight cows milk has a lot more though. 

I want to try goats milk. Isaiah has acid reflux and has been a special gentle brand of formula his entire life. But i hear goats milk is expensive. boo.


----------



## Kelly9

Skyler won't touch formula and he's been on cows milk for 2 months plus I was told that introducing cows milk at 9 months is the recommended time frame in Canada. 

Nicole his poops aren't green they are normal colours but are sometimes runnier and he poops more frequently. I was considering trying soy milk for a couple of weeks then if I noticed a difference I was going to try to reintroduce dairy slowly does anyone know if there's less lactose is 2% vs 3.25%. And please Jo one comment on how they have to be on whole milk till age 2 I am well aware I'm just asking a question.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im pretty sure everything is the same except for the fat content and calories, which apparently is what is so important about it to a baby. Everything ive read says all other nutrients are the same. so i assume the lactose would be too. If he is lactose you could always try goats milk. I know some ppl who have used that for their kids but i thought it was just for GERD babies-not sure about lactose. I know my mom said when my sister was lactose (it was only as a baby, eventually she was fine), that she was put on soy formula. But i also know soy is a last resort sort of thing. When she would BF she (my mom) had to cut out diary completely. Are you gonna take him to the doc? Has he tried any other new foods? When you nursed him, did he seem to have a problem when you drink milk? Usually, if a baby is LI they will show a reaction when you eat/drink something with diary and then BF.

I found this. I havn't read through it but looks like it would be a good read:
https://www.babycenter.com/0_lactose-intolerance_1201464.bc


----------



## MandaAnda

Guppy051708 said:


> MandaAnda said:
> 
> 
> Guppy, formula is cows' milk based though.
> 
> Yes, it is. But he did fine on formula. Straight cows milk has a lot more though.
> 
> I want to try goats milk. Isaiah has acid reflux and has been a special gentle brand of formula his entire life. But i hear goats milk is expensive. boo.Click to expand...

Just have a look. Here, it's £1.44/litre, but I'm sure it'd be cheaper Stateside. I know when I was visiting my parents last year, I bought almond milk there for myself, and I was able to get looooads at quite a reasonable price.

The dairy people over there really drum into our heads that our children *must* drink milk, and that's just not the case. The main reason they give is for calcium and vitamin d, but calcium can't be absorbed very well in the state it's in (and certainly not if you have issues with the milk in the first place), and so many things have vitamin D added to them now. x


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Definitely wouldn't do soy or almond milk b/c they don't have enough fat content which is really important right now for good brain deveolpement. So goat's milk or lactose free milk would be the best option. Especially if he won't take formula. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

He has his one year check up soon. I think I agree with you manadanda. Changing his milk is not the be all end all. I am a nurse and have counseled parents before on milk vs soy and other drinks for babies. Eliminating milk for two weeks won't hurt him. No Steph he never reacted to milk from me but my dairy intake was limited when I bfed anyway so not sure if that would be helpful. No new foods either this started when glue started cows milk and has been consistent since.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Being a nuse Tiff what did you recommend to parents who didn't give cows milk at a year? I've let her try almond milk and she is fine but it doens't have enough fat content. Just curious about getting some feed back about that. ;)


----------



## MandaAnda

Yay for other nurses that have common sense! ;) (I'm a children's nurse myself.)

I wouldn't worry too much about the milk not having enough fat content, to be fair. As long as the child is taking plenty of solid food, the milk's just a drink anyway. Fats can be introduced into the diet in other ways. Avocados are a great "good" fat, for example.

(That said, under one year of age, the main source of nutrition should come from breastmilk or formula.)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

So long as she is getting plenty of good food fats ( like avocados) then switching to almond milk won't be a big deal? She has been sensitive to milk early on even while bfing and I would like to prolong givng her cows milk as long as possible in hopes that it won't be an issue at all later if that makes sense.


----------



## MandaAnda

Do you mean hold off giving it as long as possible (instead of prolong)? Sorry, confused. It really depends on how much milk is a part of her diet. If it's a big part, you may want something with higher fat content. If it's just a drink and something you use to make food with, then I don't see why the fat content is such an issue as long as she makes up for it in her diet.

Are you on Facebook? There's a page called Peaceful Parenting (an extension of the Dr Momma blog), and I bet you'd get a lot of answers there from parents that have faced the same issues and done a LOT of research into it as well.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am on facebook. I will definitely look them up. Yeah I meant hold off on giving her cows milk.:dohh: Sorry. Haven't been sleeping well the last week due to back problems. And I wouldn't start until after she is a year. I just wanted to get as much info as I can. She still feeds morning and night and 2 or 3 times a day bfing ( putting her down for a nap). But she is having 3 meals a day too. Every once in awhile it's 2 but I try for 3. Also a little snack here and there if she wants. If she sees me eating she has to have a little :haha: Thank you for taking the time to reply back to me. i really appreciate it. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

We would recommend a formula or goats milk etc but mostly just told them to follow up with the doc at the next appointment. 

My little guy eats so well that fat quantity shouldn't be an issue. I've already planned on asking about it with the doc though just to be safe. 

Manada, I just finished applying for a ton of pediatric nursing positions just now :) and some labour and delivery.


----------



## bky

Mine isn't interested in milk at all (dairy in things is fine), so interested to hear some diet tips for making up for any 'lack' (I know I'm going to have a HV fight on my hands in a bit as I was given a hard time for not giving baby cereals). I asked in the weaning section, but not much help so far. My last ditch effort is to try some goat mixed with coconut for improved flavour (and because coconut has some good things in it as well).
When I did get mine to take milk as a drink I found she got constipation so I'm really :? on the whole thing. I just want her to have some kind of calorific drink in lieu of breast milk so I can cut her back a little bit.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

That is what I was wanting to do also Bky. And Tiffany please let me know what they tell you at his appointment. ;) Sorry to hijack the thread.


----------



## MandaAnda

Ah, I found the article on the blog: https://www.drmomma.org/2008/02/downside-to-feeding-your-child-cows.html and there's also this one: https://www.drmomma.org/2008/01/ask-experts-is-cows-milk-necessary-for.html and this one, too: https://www.drmomma.org/2010/06/should-children-drink-cow.html
This one may be helpful, too: https://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/toddler-foods.html

You know, I've never sought advice on what to feed my child from my GP, paediatrician, practice nurse, etc. I think there is enough information out there, and you may find that you're more informed than your doctor anyway. ;)

Kelly, I'm American, but I trained here in the UK. I've worked on neonatal units since I qualified, but I've just been offered a job as a community health nurse on the health visiting team, which I'm *very* excited about!


----------



## Kel127

Well I stalk this thread, but am always nervous about joining in on your conversations because you all seem so close. I feel like a bit of an outsider :blush:
My AF is due today but so far is MIA which is unusual, but I'm afriad to test because I hate seeing negative tests.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kel always feel free to post in here. This is what's here for . ;) I hate negative tests too but I also have a poas addiction so I always cave in anyway. :haha: Being late is good, wait a day or so and then if you feel up to it test. :hugs:

Manda- thank you for all the info. Will be looking through it all day. :)


----------



## cupcake

well i guess i am ntnp always, i dont take any BC, i got my period back after nursing for 1 year and 2 months, am still nursing. would like to have another baby soon just not so crazy about being pregnant, I am nauseas from 5 weeks til the end ,and function at half my usual self, but its all worth it in the end, I am 27 with two boys


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Right now I am ntnp too until my hubby gets settled in to his new job for a month or two and when I can move. Then we'll be seriously ttc! :haha:
I could not imagain being sick the whole pregnancy. That is tough! You could still get surprised and have an opposite pregnancy this go. They say each one can be different. ;)


----------



## cupcake

Pretty Sakura said:


> Right now I am ntnp too until my hubby gets settled in to his new job for a month or two and when I can move. Then we'll be seriously ttc! :haha:
> I could not imagain being sick the whole pregnancy. That is tough! You could still get surprised and have an opposite pregnancy this go. They say each one can be different. ;)

here's hoping!:thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome kel! I see you in Seitys journal. No outsiders here. I say test! 

Manada I did my final focus as a community health nurse doing home visits to
Moms and babes and also child immunization and I loved loved loved it!!!! You'll be happy I am sure!

Welcome cupcake I'll update the front page shortly.


----------



## Kel127

Just tested!
 



Attached Files:







DSC03568[1].jpg
File size: 3.8 KB
Views: 31


----------



## bky

Congrats, see you weren't here long at all! :winkwink:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh my goodness, Congratulations Kel!!!! :happydance:


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Kel, there's no mistaking that line!


----------



## QueSeraSera

big congratulations! :)


----------



## Mork

Congratulations kel1!!!!
= how many bfing mums have bfp's now?? xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Congratulations kel!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## lucy_x

Well FF now says i havent ovulated this cycle...Proper gutted :(, Going to get some ov test strips for next cycle anyway.

Before todays temp i was supposed to have ovulated on day 13.


I may well test for pregnancy anyway, Iv not felt myself for a while, have horrible pain in my left side and my nipples hurt terribly when Amari feeds!...Its probs in my head tho.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Nicoleoleole

.


----------



## bky

I hate when FF steals your ovulation back. So depressing. It's done it to me several times now. I'm on like, CD 42 or something, and that's only since I arbitrarily started temping.


----------



## Kelly9

Yay kel! I think she makes 12 bfps including angels?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Wow! And soon you'll be next! :happydance: Hoping Nicole is too. Well and everyone else too for that matter. ;) :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I hope so. I'm out this month I ovulated last night but am still on vacation so no sex for me. But the witch will be here Aug 8 and if the clinic calls I should hear back by Aug 20 so that's not to much longer to wait. I just hope we can start treatment and they call this cycle. It sucks that we have to pay so much for ivf and that we have to wait to do it!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry your body didn't cooperate and let you O late. But even so your treatment is right around the corner!! And you would think that since you have to pay so much for it they would be more accommodating. Boo to waiting!


----------



## LadyMum

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join you? I am new here and eagerly awaiting my PP AF to TTC #3 I am still BFing my 10 month old (quite often too) so I'm not holding my breath but would love to get to know some of you to help me obsess  We are still NTNP until AF arrives then we'll be in full charting swing :D


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Ladymum! :D


----------



## bky

:hi:


----------



## LadyMum

:)


----------



## bky

Question: Does this look like ovulation to you or do you think FF is wrong?
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Pretty Sakura

To me it looks like it's an anovulatory cycle still. :( :hugs:


----------



## bky

Me too. It took away the crosshairs several times before giving them back at 11 DPO. :? :confused:
Urg. Maybe I shouldn't temp until I get AF back. Whenever that's going to happen.


----------



## lucy_x

so let me get this right? Can you have AF with out ovulation....because i started spotting this morning....I wouldnt have thought id have another AF if FF was right and i didnt ovulate?!?! Im gonna go get some Ov tests i rekon :lol:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Yes you can definitely have af without ovulating. It's called a breakthrough bleed. :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Well thats shit...What a waste of energy haha


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww I am sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ive got great news! I thought I O'd cause I got two positive opks then two days of temp rises but I didn't! Yippee!!!! ( i was on vaca away from DH which is why I am excited). I got another positive opk today darker then the other two and my temp this morning was super low so fingers crossed I O tonight! I just got home and got some wonderful loving from hubby. Feeling on top of the world right now cause we didn't think we'd get another cycle of ttc before treatment but God was nice to us :)

I'll add you to the front (to the new person who's name i need to go back and see, sorry lol)


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww Tiff that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:
Sending O :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks, I am hoping it's a little bit of fate intervening since I've never had positive opks then a temp surge and not O'd but the rational side of my brain is telling me that it was from travelling and the stress of watching a baby on my own.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

No I agree , stress really does play a part in when you O. And you had a little bit of help too I think. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Well I was praying to not O till today or tomorrow so looks like I got my wish, now I just hope I O today or tomorrow so it doesn't postpone me calling the clinic.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh yeah we don't want them to have any reason for more delays!! Come on ovulation!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Kelly9

So I got a HUGE temp rise today! from 35.96 to 36.67 so I'd say thats an O spike! I forgot to do another opk today but I am confident I ovulated yesterday. Go spermies go!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sounds like O to me too!! Now sending some baby:dust: Got everything crossed that can be crossed in hopes that your treatment won't be needed!! Hey it could happen, just sayin'. ;)


----------



## Kelly9

It's totally possible, it's happened once before but because I was so lucky for it to have happened once before I'm not holding my breath this time. Man tomorrow I got to make an apt for chris' next sperm test plus dentist appointments for all of us. I keep forgetting!


----------



## cookielucylou

I've been off just over a week, been having a lovely time in Devon. Congratulations to those that got bfp's :)


----------



## Kelly9

Pretty where are you in your cycle? 

I got another temp rise today so if I stay high I get crosshairs but it's going to mark ovulation as cd19 and not the later at cd22 but I know thats wrong, so if it doesn't correct its self I'll change it myself. I was getting positive opks and ewcm long after cd 19 so I really don't believe that I o'd that day, what do you ladies think? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/262de2


----------



## bky

I think CD 22 for sure.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Um it's cd22 definitely. No way it was the 19th. I also sent a request too add you my friends on ff so we stalk eachother's charts. ;)


----------



## LadyMum

Ok so since I haven't gotten a PP AF yet I randomly test for pregnancy. Last night I got the urge to poas so I used my last clear blue easy test and omg, I swear, in 3 min there was a very faint plus sign. I freaked, and went to the 24hr walgreens and got an FRER and walgreens digi. I took those along with an internet cheapie and all were BFN. So I guess the CBE was a complete fluke... https://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx3/mommabuckley/poas-2.jpg


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe you're just to early to have it show up on the other tests, get another CBE and a frer and take them in a couple of days.


----------



## LadyMum

my paranoia got the best of me so my doc sent me for a beta. We'll know in the AM what the real deal is... so don't think I'm gonna sleep tonight...


----------



## Kelly9

Well it will be great to know for sure! Good luck :)


----------



## LadyMum

Thanks! Yea I'm anxious just to have the anxiety of it over with


----------



## Kelly9

Well I think I see a faint blue line on your pic but it's fuzzy so hard to tell.


----------



## LadyMum

yea it was taken with my crapberry phone :( but IRL it is blue but fait... the FRER digi and IC were bfn so I'm probably not but being diabetic I need to be sure.. ugh long night ahead..


----------



## LadyMum

results are in: Beta's a BFN. I'm really not surprised actually. I didn't have much faith to start so now I'm just back to waiting for that AF :)


----------



## Kelly9

Boo!!!! I was hoping for some good news for you. I find blue dye tests are more likely to give evaps or false positives. I like the pink ones.


----------



## bky

Well I've been temping for 60 days. Several false FF ovulation crosshairs which were taken away again. I think I'm going to stop temping for a bit. Not only is my chart very long and starting to distort the FF page when I look at it :lol:, but it's really depressing. 
I tried the different lights while sleeping thing for 2 weeks, but had to stop as the total dark gave the baby nightmares. :( 
I guess I'll do spot checks every few weeks or so. Probably 3 days in a row should be enough to tell me if I'm still anovulatory as my temps are not that high now.
Really not keen on weaning, but giving it another month or so. I guess 14.6 months is the average AF return time for women doing ecological BF (no bottle or dummies, not separate from baby, feed on demand throughout day and night), which I'm not as I work (and no longer pump), and sometimes refuse. So I figure 14 months is giving AF the best chance so come back by itself. So annoying as I've had patches of EWCM, bad cramping and so on every few weeks since 7-8 months. That and I have no clue how to wean a serious booby-monster baby who won't drink milk from anything but me and still wakes several times a night. :dohh:


----------



## Mum22GTTC

bky said:


> Well I've been temping for 60 days. Several false FF ovulation crosshairs which were taken away again. I think I'm going to stop temping for a bit. Not only is my chart very long and starting to distort the FF page when I look at it :lol:, but it's really depressing.
> I tried the different lights while sleeping thing for 2 weeks, but had to stop as the total dark gave the baby nightmares. :(
> I guess I'll do spot checks every few weeks or so. Probably 3 days in a row should be enough to tell me if I'm still anovulatory as my temps are not that high now.
> Really not keen on weaning, but giving it another month or so. I guess 14.6 months is the average AF return time for women doing ecological BF (no bottle or dummies, not separate from baby, feed on demand throughout day and night), which I'm not as I work (and no longer pump), and sometimes refuse. So I figure 14 months is giving AF the best chance so come back by itself. So annoying as I've had patches of EWCM, bad cramping and so on every few weeks since 7-8 months. That and I have no clue how to wean a serious booby-monster baby who won't drink milk from anything but me and still wakes several times a night. :dohh:

:hugs::hugs: You know hun, I was feeling the same. I decided to just go with the flow & wait. Then all of a sudden my LO went from feeding loads through the night to sleeping ALL night in his cot, between 10-13hours without feeds! It's been 10 nights now. No sleep training or anything different, he's just started STTN of his own accord.

I haven't got AF back, but STTN has got to be a step in the right direction. But what I'm getting at is, you just never know your LO will probably just take you by suprise one night!! Hope that give you some hope! :hugs:


----------



## polaris

bky said:


> Well I've been temping for 60 days. Several false FF ovulation crosshairs which were taken away again. I think I'm going to stop temping for a bit. Not only is my chart very long and starting to distort the FF page when I look at it :lol:, but it's really depressing.
> I tried the different lights while sleeping thing for 2 weeks, but had to stop as the total dark gave the baby nightmares. :(
> I guess I'll do spot checks every few weeks or so. Probably 3 days in a row should be enough to tell me if I'm still anovulatory as my temps are not that high now.
> Really not keen on weaning, but giving it another month or so. I guess 14.6 months is the average AF return time for women doing ecological BF (no bottle or dummies, not separate from baby, feed on demand throughout day and night), which I'm not as I work (and no longer pump), and sometimes refuse. So I figure 14 months is giving AF the best chance so come back by itself. So annoying as I've had patches of EWCM, bad cramping and so on every few weeks since 7-8 months. That and I have no clue how to wean a serious booby-monster baby who won't drink milk from anything but me and still wakes several times a night. :dohh:

:hugs:
Really hope that AF comes back very soon for you. I think giving up temping sounds like a good idea until she comes back, too frustrating. Maybe you could just temp for a few days if you get patches of EWCM? My AF came back at 17 months.


----------



## Kelly9

I hope af comes back for you to but I know moms who didn't get AF back till they dropped their very last feed. It's different for everyone, I was exclusively bf'ing and pumping like a maniac and got af with ovulation before my first af (opks and charting told me this) at 3 months to the day!


----------



## bky

I'm in the process of doing the initial 10 day recording for the No Cry Sleep Solution as she's persistently needing to be fed to sleep and it's getting more difficult as she gets older and bigger. It made me realize how much she does feed over night. As she wakes up and wants to come into bed all the feedings have been a blur, but she wakes to BF something like 5 or 6 times a night. Sometimes every hour, but only for a minute or so. :wacko: So it's kind of no wonder I don't have AF back.


----------



## Kelly9

I think its great that she still bf's that much. My guy was pretty much done with it around 10 months he just didn't want it anymore, he wanted solids instead. I am hoping to bf my next one over a year so I hope they don't loose interest as well. I may try BLW as well and skip the whole purees etc.


----------



## polaris

bky said:


> I'm in the process of doing the initial 10 day recording for the No Cry Sleep Solution as she's persistently needing to be fed to sleep and it's getting more difficult as she gets older and bigger. It made me realize how much she does feed over night. As she wakes up and wants to come into bed all the feedings have been a blur, but she wakes to BF something like 5 or 6 times a night. Sometimes every hour, but only for a minute or so. :wacko: So it's kind of no wonder I don't have AF back.

Good luck with getting her sleeping better. Night weaning might be an option to try before giving up breastfeeding altogether. I night weaned Thomas at about 13 months, although he wasn't feeding anything like that frequently overnight. There was a good bit of crying though the first night, but I just comforted him as best I could without feeding him and he eventually went back to sleep without a feed after about two hours. I was dreading having to do the same again the following night but he never woke for a feed the next night! So on the whole it was a lot easier than I was expecting. I have heard that it gets harder to night wean as they get closer to 18 months as they become a lot more stubborn and determined.


----------



## bky

Really? I've heard that it's easier after 18 months as they understand the concept of 'later' better. I tried day weaning around 11 months and that was going ok for about 2 weeks, then she got sick and wouldn't eat or drink anything except boob and once she got better started smacking me and yelling when she sees me holding a bottle. :dohh: Nightweaning was always going to be one of my last options because she's always been a determined overnight feeder (and cosleeper-often she won't even sleep if she isn't touching me :?). I'm just trying to get an idea of her habits right now, but I don't know how I'll do it without boob as with boob she goes back to sleep within 5 minutes, but if I with hold (and even if I with hold the awful awful nipple twiddling) she starts yelling and screaming and climbing around angrily boobie hunting. She's a bit of a bully towards me. :(
She does seem to be in a bit of a frequent waking cycle right now (for the last 3 nights it's been up at 12am then up every hour afterwards until 6:30am), but sometimes sleeps until 3 am or so.

Someone suggested she may not be getting enough calories during the day and to supplement with coconut oil (which I haven't been able to find), but she eats loads. I've just been trying to fatten up what she does eat, but it doesn't really seem to be helping.


----------



## lori

Hi girls :hi: mind if I join you?

I'm still breastfeeding my 10 month old son but feeling very ready for baby #2. I got AF back at 6 months, and I've been monitoring my cycles ever since. I was so excited that things seemed to be normal, and I'm now very disappointed that on my first proper TTC cycle, everything's gone to s**t :dohh: Temps don't make sense at all, I was ferning when I thought I should be fertile, but opks were never quite positive. Basically, I don't know what's happening and I don't have much hope for this cycle. (Simon went on a bit of a feeding frenzy at the beginning of the cycle just before cutting a new tooth, so maybe that's to blame?) I'm feeling a bit frustrated, but I guess all I can do is wait. 

Hope you guys are having better luck this month


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Lori :wave:
I feel ya about ttc. I just had another 9 lp. Boooo!!! Though she has been steadily nursing here recently. Hmm we will see what the next few months hold. Going try to drop to just night and evening feedings eventually and see how that goes. No rush yet being I need to get us moved and into a bigger place.


----------



## cookielucylou

Bky your lo sounds just like mine! He never really wakes up in the night but fiddles to go to sleep and has to slept tucked right into me so he can attach him self whenever he wants some milk.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies... I am still here... I am going back to work soon, just while the other girl takes maternity leave... So I need suggestions on switching Klaire to formula.... Any help would be great.... I don't get much pumping.... So that's really not an option.... Oh, I will be away from hubby during ov time this month. Booooo unless I ov early or late!


----------



## Kelly9

Can't help on tue formula never used it! Good luck though! 

Witch got me this afternoon so praying that the clinic calls me for treatment! I'll cry if they don't. That also means I'll need to be by my phone constantly in case they do call. These next 10 days are going to drag by.


----------



## bky

Crazy- I'd see if your LO will take a bottle or cup from someone else. They often will, but not from mom. Mine still takes a bottle at daycare, but screams at me if I try and offer her one.

LO has been sleeping better (as long as she's next to me), and I think, not feeding much overnight. Going to try hiding my boobs in something I need to wake up to take off/undo and feed her. Just to check I'm not sleep feeding her (since I sleep bring her into our bed :dohh:)


----------



## crazy84

Thank you! She takes juice in a bottle from me... So hopefully that wont be an issue. I don't think I will switch her until next month, but I am just trying to prepare.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

I got a positive OPK!! 
Yesterday I woke & had lots of EWCM, so thought I'd try the OPKS again, did 3 over the course of the day & I had faint lines, which was amazing, as I never get a line usually after lunch time!
Then last night I had a sharpe Ov pain & now just I got a very positive OPK :happydance:

So, considering I had my O pain yesterday, but positive OPK today - am I now fertile? So sorry for dumb question, I'm just confused that I felt the O pain before getting a + OPK, or is that normal? :wacko:

How are you all ladies getting on? Anyone close to testing?
Any news from your clinic Kelly9? xxx:dust:


----------



## MandaAnda

Crazy, is it just the pump you don't get on with? Some mothers do really good with hand expressing. Here's a great link that shows you how. If that's not an option, would you consider donor breastmilk? I've donated twice via HM4HB, and one was for a mum who'd gone back to university but couldn't pump enough to keep up with what her baby needed while she was away.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on the pos, get having some fun!

No call yet I shouldn't expect one till monday cause they take the list each week on sun or mon then start the calls so a bit of a wait to go. If I start treatment this cycle I should hear something by the 20th, thats only 10 more days to go :wacko: 

My little man turned one yesterday!


----------



## sun

Happy Birthday Skyler! xx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks sun! Haven't seen you around in ages, 24 weeks already oh my!


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks sun! Haven't seen you around in ages, 24 weeks already oh my!

Yes time is flying!!! :shock: So much faster than when I was PG with my son!
I still pop in here and there to see how everyone is - so many new people I don't know xx


----------



## Kelly9

Are you team yellow sun?


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> Are you team yellow sun?

No, we decided to find out this time around! It's a girl! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Awwww how perfect! I hope I am as fortunate as you with my next and it's a girl to.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> Awwww how perfect! I hope I am as fortunate as you with my next and it's a girl to.

Thanks! It is exciting to have one of each even though we feel like we just figured out how boys work. OH is particularly concerned about the 12+ years LOL! :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I bet, but each gender comes with their issues at that age.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I am seriously a little worried about that age myself. I hope I get lucky and she is more like her daddy ! I was such a know it all! :haha:


----------



## sun

Pretty Sakura said:


> I am seriously a little worried about that age myself. I hope I get lucky and she is more like her daddy ! I was such a know it all! :haha:

I know! I keep telling OH it will be fine, but I get flashbacks of me at 14 and yikes!! :shock: :rofl: I just keep that part to myself though..


----------



## Kelly9

lol I had a big mouth for talking back at that age.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

omg me too Tiff. I was horrible!! I still am sometimes. :angelnot: Sun that is probably a good idea. :haha: I wish i could follow your advice but my dh already knows.


----------



## Kelly9

My mom used to always wish a girl on me that was just like me, but really besides mouthing back I was good, I didn't drink or do drugs or sleep around so I think my mom got lucky.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I keep telling myself I could get lucky. If not then I certainly brought it on myself.


----------



## Kelly9

^ hahaha. My mom would just laugh at me if I ended up with a me. Maybe having a cop for a hubby will keep my kids straight?


----------



## Pretty Sakura

That could help or make them a little too comfortable and no longer be scared, :haha: Is he good at being firm and scary?


----------



## polaris

Sun, congratulations on team pink! How perfect to have one of each! I know what you mean though about having boys a little bit figured out, having a girl will be such an unknown quantity! Very exciting though. 

I'm still undecided as to whether I would find out gender next time round. I always thought I wouldn't, but there is a part of me that would just want to know. It came as such a shock that Thomas was a boy, in a way I would like to be a bit better prepared next time!


----------



## sun

Thanks Polaris!! :hugs: We didn't find out last time and this time around we just wanted to be more prepared. Our birth / labour / moving cities situation was so crazy when Bun was born unexpectedly early last time, that this time we wanted to have everything organized LOL! xx But I do love knowing that she's a she!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Oh sorry sun, I forgot to add congrats on your little girl!! Wishing you a wonderful well-behaved little lady even at 12 years+. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I loved knowing what we were having but I knew it was a boy anyway.


----------



## polaris

Kelly9 said:


> I loved knowing what we were having but I knew it was a boy anyway.

LOL I "knew" Thomas was a girl! So much for mother's intuition in my case!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

^^ That still works in your favor though. You just know that you are having the opposite of what you think you are going to have. :haha:


----------



## sun

polaris said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> I loved knowing what we were having but I knew it was a boy anyway.
> 
> LOL I "knew" Thomas was a girl! So much for mother's intuition in my case!Click to expand...

My intuition was right both times, but with my son OH was POSITIVE he was a girl! 
He kept accidentally saying "she" the entire time, and when he was born he yelled "What? OMG! She's a boy!!!!" :haha:
It took him a few more days to stop saying she..!


----------



## LadyMum

Hey ladies! sorry I've been a crappy poster, we had to have Paige's hearing evaluated. She's 11 months and non-verbal :( no "mama dada" etc. They said her ears looked perfect so it's more of a speech issue so we're looking into early intervention :( Anyway, my test was a bfn. I figured it was. My doc doesn't think I'm ovulating. Paige has started to self wean only 2-3 times a day. She's taking my deep freezer stash by bottle now which is awesome! I have like 2000 oz I need to use before it expires! I was originally trying to start a bleed (haven't had one since march) with 8 days of the mini pill but it didn't work either so my doc gave me a prescription for 10mg progesterone and 50mg clomid. I've NEVER taken fertility aids before so I'm pretty nervous about it all. :/ I'm pretty sure if I weaned cold turkey my cycles would return in a month or two but I also know Paige will NOT handle that well AT ALL. She is wayyy too attached :( So here we go on our new exciting adventure


----------



## sun

LadyMum - Sorry, I don't know your story but 11 months is so young! My son has a speech delay, and our developmental ped looks for babbling with consonants at a year, with some children saying 1-2 words. Many children are not talking using real words at 11 months! Our LO made no sounds at all by a year - no babbling or vowel sounds at all! xx


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ladymum - I hope you start af soon though!! Sorry to hear about her speech I hope the early intervention will help her a bunch. :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Ladymum just so you know taking those meds can zap your supply, I noticed when I took clomid my supply got low, maybe not forcing a period is better for now since your LO needs the BM? I took motilium to help with the low supply while taking clomid but all that did was mess up my cycles and give me a 4 day lp and a period every two weeks sometimes without ovulation so it obviously was not worth it. I'm not telling you what to do, just giving you some info and my experience.


----------



## LadyMum

Sun- Paige will be a year on 9/9 and she is not vocalizing at all and never has. No "mama dada baba" etc. We don't expect "words" but she should be repeating and vocalizing syllables by a year and has not. 

Thanks Kelly9 for your input. Paige is kind of self weaning on her own we're down to 2-3 feeds per day then she gets expressed milk in a sippy cup during meals ( i have like 2000oz in my deep freezer  ) The nursing feeds she does now are more of comfort suckles than actual feeds and if my milk does take a dip I do have some fenugreek to take for a boost if I need it. I'm pretty ok with her weaning if the milk takes a dive. At almost a year I am comfortable if she no longer breastfeeds but also I will not with hold it from her if she wants to comfort suckle. We've been working on the freezer stash since I don't want it to expire. :D


----------



## MandaAnda

I know I bang on about this, but it's a great resource (I've donated myself). Lady, if you're worried you won't get through the milk before it expires, you could donate some of it. I'm sure there's a mum out there who'd be ever so grateful. Have a look at HM4HB.


----------



## Kelly9

Ladymum, sounds good just wanted to warn you in case bf'ing was a big priority for you also the fenugreek and blessed thistle didn't help me when I took clomid etc to increase my supply after it dived.


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm back! I've lost the baby! :( And finally have internet back, too!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

JellyBeann said:


> I'm back! I've lost the baby! :( And finally have internet back, too!

:hugs: So sorry to hear that. Really hope you & your family are doing ok. xx


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Kelly9 - have you had that call yet?? :flower:

Well, I don't know if I really did Ov :wacko: Got a positive OPK on 10th Aug. Then started spotting on 15th & 16th Aug.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Jelly I am so so sorry! :hug:
Mum- I don't think she has gotten the call yet. She is taking a small break from bnb for the next week or so. ;)


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## bky

:hugs: Jelly


----------



## Kelly9

So sorry jelly bean :hugs: 

mum you likely did ov, I got a positive opk and a temp increase then got my period 3 days later for my first cycle after being pg but the next cycle my lp was much longer for a while anyway


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont know what happened this time I had a really light bleed for a few days then it stopped and a few days later I had a heavier bleed!


----------



## Kelly9

That is odd! Mine is normally the reverse, I start light/medium then period stops for a day then comes back light for a day.

How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## 254

Just popped into this thread to say hi!

I breastfeed my 17.5 month old daughter and we've been trying to get pregnant again since my periods returned when she was 6 months old - a year ago. I ovulate every cycle but have a very short luteal phase so am unable to get pregnant until that's 'better'.

She breastfeeds usually just for a few minutes first thing in the morning and then before bed, although she's been under the weather for the past few days so has asked to feed quite regularly.

Has anyone else here been trying, with periods, for 1yr+? I'm trying to stay positive but feel really disheartened sometimes.

Looking forward to chatting with other breastfeeding-ttc-mummies! Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## sun

Hi 254 - we wanted to TTC when LO was 5 months, but I didn't get AF back until Sept 2010 - then it took 7 cycles to get pregnant. I found this very fast since it took several years to get pregnant with #1 so I was worried it would be another long haul! 

But I also had a really short LP and was BF only 1-2x/day for the months leading up to my BFP. LP was 4 days at the shortest, 9 at the longest, and averaged around 6-8 days. I tried a bunch of stuff (Soy, Vitamin B6, etc) but they didn't do anything. I ended up getting pregnant the first month I tried Vitex though (Agnus Cactus - you can get it from the health food store) and I know other women who had the same success. I don't know if that was the reason, but it really made a difference for me - I noticed the change through the entire cycle then got a BFP at the end! xx


----------



## polaris

I think I am going to try and wean. My cycle this month has been anovulatory and I've no idea when or if AF is going to arrive. We are both really keen to have another baby and I'm not getting any younger (36) and I just feel that continued breastfeeding is not helping my chances of getting pregnant. 

Thomas has only been having a bedtime feed for a long time now and if it wasn't for TTC then I really wouldn't be in any hurry to give it up, as I still love feeding him. But recently he has been only having short feeds and seems just as happy to chat most of the time, so I thought it might be a good opportunity. So tonight I put him to bed without a breastfeed for the first time. I just did the bedtime routine as usual but instead of offering a breastfeed I just offered a drink of water, which he normally has after his breastfeed anyway. He didn't ask for a feed and he just went off to bed happily as usual. I feel a bit sad. I am not going to stop feeding him totally but I'm planning to do 'don't offer don't refuse' to gradually cut down. I'm sure my milk supply will dwindle too if he's not feeding every day, which should help with the weaning process.


----------



## bky

:hugs: good luck Polaris. I'm in the process of weaning now. Just dropping a feed a week. I'm hoping that I'll be able to keep one or two feeds, but realistically as I've had 3 days a week of 10-12 hours of no feeds (due to work) since 11 months when I stopped pumping (as well as 2-3 weeks of being dayweaned before a sickness bug set us back) I think I'm not going to see AF without stopping (having fears that pregnancy and BF has broken me and it will be months after stopping BF before I see AF :()


----------



## Nicoleoleole

So LO breastfed WAY less than normal. Like, she dropped to 8 times a day verses the 20 times she normally does. I ovulated the day my husband had surgery, so we dtd the day before and after. I have a faint line at 8dpo! :thumbup: LO is nursing back to 20 times a day though, as she's sick. :(
 



Attached Files:







lfp.jpg
File size: 318.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Congrats Nicole!! :happydance:

Big :hugs: to the TTC ladies, we'll get there sooner or later, I'm sure :thumbup:

I ov'd for the first time once LO had STTN for 2 whole weeks, but I only had a 4 day LP & a ridiculously teeny/light 2 day AF.

LO is back to feeding loads through the night, I'm now on cycle day 10 and I have no CM - which is just how I'd been up until LO had started STTN. So after getting all excited about getting my fertility back, I think I'm back to square one now.

DH has been trying to rock LO back to sleep at night, but he literally screams until he gets boob (he tried for over an hour last night) so I have no chance of weaning. :dohh:


----------



## polaris

Nicoleoleole said:


> So LO breastfed WAY less than normal. Like, she dropped to 8 times a day verses the 20 times she normally does. I ovulated the day my husband had surgery, so we dtd the day before and after. I have a faint line at 8dpo! :thumbup: LO is nursing back to 20 times a day though, as she's sick. :(

Oh wow, that is very exciting! That's a clear line for 8 dpo! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Woot woot! :happydance:


----------



## bky

Congrats and good luck Nicole!
Mum22, mine is often the same way. It's so hard to have willpower where sleep is concerned. :?


----------



## Kelly9

254 I am on cycle 12 I think but over a 10 month period still currently ttc but we have sperm issues and our first took 18 months to conceive. Good luck! I hope you get a period soon. 

Huge congrats Nicole!!!!! I was wondering where you disappeared to. Fingers crossed for a super stick beany! 

Polaris you've bf'ed for so long you should be proud of yourself. I was very sad when I stopped/ my son self weaned but I got over it fast though I do still do have the odd moment of sadness when I think about it sometimes.


----------



## JellyBeann

Congrats! 

I'm on CD32, so hopefully AF will show soon, so we can start TTC again, I'm getting spotting on and off for a few days now, so hopefully she's on her way!


----------



## 254

sun said:


> Hi 254 - we wanted to TTC when LO was 5 months, but I didn't get AF back until Sept 2010 - then it took 7 cycles to get pregnant. I found this very fast since it took several years to get pregnant with #1 so I was worried it would be another long haul!

very belated congrats on your pregnancy - that's great that it didn't take as long this time as last. :)



> But I also had a really short LP and was BF only 1-2x/day for the months leading up to my BFP. LP was 4 days at the shortest, 9 at the longest, and averaged around 6-8 days. I tried a bunch of stuff (Soy, Vitamin B6, etc) but they didn't do anything. I ended up getting pregnant the first month I tried Vitex though (Agnus Cactus - you can get it from the health food store) and I know other women who had the same success. I don't know if that was the reason, but it really made a difference for me - I noticed the change through the entire cycle then got a BFP at the end! xx

Thanks! Reassuring to hear of someone else with a short LP who got pregnant eventually! I've been taking agnus castus for the last 6ish months... I think it's helping me ovulate earlier (I stopped it one cycle when I was fed up and ov jumped from around CD21 to CD27ish) which I'm happy about. I also tried B6 for a while with no results... I was feeling like it helped everyone but me, so reassuring also to hear it didn't help you... yet you still got pregnant in the end. Thanks :flower: 

Did you take agnus castus throughout your whole cycle or just until ovulation?


----------



## bky

Has anyone taken soy while BF? I thought some of you have...
All the labels seem to say not to use while BF, is that just because it can have an effect on supply, or something else, or...? Just wondering what the side effects/theory on that is. I'm kind of considering it as our attempts to night wean are being a disaster (aka there is no self control for the sleepy).


----------



## Kelly9

I'm not sure I never took it. You could always ask a pharmacist. I would say if it works like clomid then yes part of it would be supply issues. I took clomid while bf'ing and I noticed a supply drop.


----------



## bky

Yeah, not so concerned about my supply at this point as we're down to 2ish feeds a day. I'm just raising my eyebrows a bit over some of the other potential side-effects. I haven't really looked into it much, but I guess taking it in a 5 day course isn't going to be like taking it every day.
I never managed to try Maca because it was crazy expensive, but soy is a lot cheaper so I'm :-k over it...


----------



## Kelly9

Well good luck I hope it works for you!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I used soy! CD 5 - 9. It didn't effect my supply, and I normally ovulated 2 weeks after the last pill vs 5 - 10 days like women who didn't breastfeed. I assume it's the hormones from breastfeeding that held it off more. 
Cycle 1 with soy, I got pregnant and ended in MC, and this is cycle 3 on it and I got a bfp on 8dpo. I love soy, because at least I know I'll ovulate :thumbup: 
I got mine off Amazon. I took 3 40mg pills each day.


----------



## sun

Thanks 254! xx - Sorry for the late reply. I took the Vitex the entire cycle and then weaned off it once I got my BFP. It took me a while to test too, as I had 2 weeks of spotting that I thought was AF at first. 

bky - I also took soy on CD5-9 last Dec - Jan (3 cycles for me) when I was TTC. I was warned that it might affect supply, but My LO wasn't BF that often and eating lots of solids. I didn't notice any affect on my supply, but I also didn't notice any positive affect on my cycle except the first month it was a few days longer.


----------



## Kelly9

Nicole are those lines getting darker for you?


----------



## lucy_x

Hi girls....Im sorry iv been such a crap poster :blush: Nothing new to report from me :(....My AF hasnt come this month. Little unsure where its gone actually. Did any of yours go missing/ un regulated....Ofcourse my wont be regulated yyet so guess i just gotta wait :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

FYI for anyone using vitex: You are suppose to quit taking it as soon as you ovulate. Sun that is probably why you were spotting. ;)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Kelly9 said:


> Nicole are those lines getting darker for you?

They got a bit darker, then all of a sudden, went super light. So I went and got blood work done. I'll have the results tomorrow :)


----------



## Kelly9

Oh I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! Let us know! You had quiet a few mc's trying to have your little girl didn't you? Did you ever find out why?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Kelly9 said:


> Oh I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!! Let us know! You had quiet a few mc's trying to have your little girl didn't you? Did you ever find out why?

I had 3 before I had her and 3 after her so far. :( And I have military doctors that aren't really helping me. Two things that make them not care: I'm only 21, and I've had 2 successful pregnancies (one when I was 14-- story on my old account in the adoption section). They think it doesn't matter with the miscarriages really. 
I did finally get a referral to go to a geneticist as my older sister who has had 5 miscarriages tested positive for the Pai-1 gene mutation and the MTHFR gene mutation which is blood clotting. It causes miscarriages and she can clot to death on birth control. I only got the referral because they were worried about me being on birth control and dying because since I brought it up, now they'd be reliable. 

It's pretty screwed up situation, just taking it day by day, tbh.


----------



## Kelly9

I'm so sorry! I'm going to go check out your journal.


----------



## Kelly9

Do you have the link to the adoption one?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

https://www.babyandbump.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/319637-my-story-adoption.html


----------



## Kelly9

Thats crazy! That little girl was definitely meant to be.


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/319637-my-story-adoption.html

:hugs: I am on the other side - I was adopted from birth in a closed adoption. All I know is that my birth mother was very young. I do want to say that every day I am thankful that she was able to make such a difficult decision so that my life might be better than what she could offer. I can't even imagine how hard that would be. Lots of hugs :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sun said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/adoption-fostering-surrogacy/319637-my-story-adoption.html
> 
> :hugs: I am on the other side - I was adopted from birth in a closed adoption. All I know is that my birth mother was very young. I do want to say that every day I am thankful that she was able to make such a difficult decision so that my life might be better than what she could offer. I can't even imagine how hard that would be. Lots of hugs :hugs:Click to expand...

:cry: Thank you. :) I hope that she isn't mad at me as well. But I know plenty of adopted kids who hate their birth parents for giving them up :(


----------



## Kelly9

Well maybe one day she'll want to know more about you. I'm sure her adoptive parents would have told her you were very young. You made a very mature grown up decision at such a young age but it was the best possible decision for her which is the important thing to remember.


----------



## candycurls

:hi: there breastfeeding mamas club,
please please can I join? Actually I feel a bit like an honorary member since over the last 2-3 days I have read this thread from start to present. I have been totally gripped by all the POAS stories and of course all the :BFP:'s!!! How exciting and congrats to all of you who have been lucky so far!

I am mom to a gorgeous 11month baby boy who is my everything. I joined Bnb when I was ttc my first (but under username hitchinite). 
I think I fit ur criteria as I am still bf on demand - multiple times during the day and night. I co-sleep with my LO. He used to cry bitterly when I tried to put him in the cot and I decided it wasnt meant to be. 
The only thing which seems to make me stand out is that I recently had mirena coil removed- on 1.8.11. I had a mini withdrawal type bleed 4 days later and no :af: since then. I used OPK's and got a positive on CD10 (I didnt test earlier). (I was surprised when I got a smiley face as I had no EWCM) Anywaysss... we :sex: that night. The next day smiley face went blank :( and a rare thing happened that DH was anyway too tired so really we only had :sex: that one time within fertile window 
Still no :af:. But feel bloated and crampy in mornings. Today CD 28 

Totally dont feel any pregnancy symptoms. Last time had sore boobs almost immediately along with copius EWCM (TMI sorry). Totally dry now... 

I also did a random basal vaginal temp this am (I had got out of bed and moved around first so not totally accurate) which was like the lowest temp ever. 

Dont think Im ready for all the BFN disappointment business so not poas yet. 

would love to chat more with you about these kind of things.....
:dust: to u all xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

:wave: candycurls! I am Jellybeann, TTC my second, unfortunately I suffered a loss in July, but we're back TTC again! My first is a gorgeous little boy (see avatar) called Oliver Pheonix! He is 19 months old!


----------



## Kelly9

I added you to the front page. And welcome!


----------



## candycurls

thanks Jellybeann and Kelly. Its good to share experiences. So sorry about your loss jelly- what a rollercoaster of emotions it has been for you. FX this will be a better month. :hugs: 
what CD is everyone at? 
Kelly I see you are due to or have already begun fertility treatment. Hope it is all going ok.
xxxx


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks were still waiting for things to happen but are very much looking forward to everything we have coming in the near future.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Welcome Candy !:wave:

To answer your question I believe to be somewhere in the 2ww towards the end but not sure when af is due since I stopped charting this month. ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

And I'm on CD 5 or 6...I don't know without checking my diary!


----------



## lucy_x

Well my AF still hasnt shown girls, and no AF-y symptoms as yet :(............

I havent tested as well....we havent really BD'd much this month, so doubt i could have caught :(....Espech as FF said i wasnt ovulating...

I guess it can just go missing? This woould have only been my 3rd PP, so not in a regular cycle....Jut wish it would come or i could be pregnant!.........


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi Candy :flower: 

I hope your time here is short & sweet!!

I'm on CD17, getting stark white OPKs :growlmad: But LO is feeding LOADS, especially through the night again (can't believe he teased me by STTN for 2 weeks :dohh:) so I'm not really expecting to Ov' again any time soon.

Good luck to everyone this cycle :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I think I'm around 10dpo? I'd have to look haha.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm CD2... Not even going to bother this cycle as DH has to go somewhere during the time I'm going to ov.


----------



## cookielucylou

Hi candycurl your quite similar to us-my lo recently turned 10 months. 
Based on last 2 months period should have been due to do but hasn't arrived so far, could mean nothing though so not going to get too hopeful.


----------



## Kelly9

Yup today I am 10dpo, I had a good guess!


----------



## candycurls

Hi everyone,

I am in the :growlmad: mood this evening and am putting it down to my usual PMT. Generally when I have PMT I blame DH for everything even if it was blatantly my fault!! :witch: is for sure on her way - I am guessing even tomorrow. 
CD approx 28 today. Im going to wait it out. 
:hi:Cookielou. so good to meet everyone.
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:witch: just made her entrance make that CD 1 for me... Boooo! I am so freaking tired it's unreal. She is not being nice to me at all. :(


----------



## kimbo46

Hello everyone! Long time no chat..... I posted a few times back around may/june time, then decided I was getting a tad obsessive with TTC and put things on the back burner for a bit. Last week I got my BFP!!!!!! Totally by accident, I thought I should do a OV test to see if anything was up, but pulled the wrong test strip out the box and didnt realise till I had peeded on it. Got a bit of a shock when it came up positive. Had to go for a scan, which put me at 10+2 today. So I managed to get away with just having one AF back in april, and now I dont have to face the witch again for a while! Yay...... Good Luck to everyone still trying, jellybean, im sorry for your loss, I only just saw when I read through the previous posts :hugs: now all ive gotta face is the BF while suffering from really sore nipples :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats Kimbo!

Sorry pretty, I hate the witch!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Thanks Tiff, she has been really evil to me the last 2 cycles. I not upset. Got my longer LP! :happydance:


----------



## candycurls

Congrats Komboooooo!! Yayyyy! 10+2 as well - you are practically in 2nd tri! :happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I wish I could skip most of first tri without knowing lol thats awesome.


----------



## ellaandcallum

candycurls said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the :growlmad: mood this evening and am putting it down to my usual PMT. Generally when I have PMT I blame DH for everything even if it was blatantly my fault!! :witch: is for sure on her way - I am guessing even tomorrow.
> CD approx 28 today. Im going to wait it out.
> :hi:Cookielou. so good to meet everyone.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you waited it out before and it was positive :happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## candycurls

So ladies how are you all? This thread is getting a bit to quiet!! :wacko: Where is everyone? Maybe you are out enjoying the beautiful sunshine this weekend in UK (last summer day today probably till April :sad: 
My update is that :af: is still nowhere to be seen. I have zero symptoms of pregnancy and dont want to :test: because home alone with :baby: so not fair on him.... I am actually quite nervous about prospect :bfp: - I cant believe Im admitting that on this forum. But Im sure everyone has ambivalent feelings. :headspin: The idea of having a 2nd is suddenly quite :scarey: !!!!! Not that I would not be :happy: - im sure you know what I mean!!!! :lol:
I am sure most likely reason for no :af: is bf - I have heard it is poss to ovulate and not have :af: but not sure if it is really true???
hows everyone else?
:hugs:


----------



## candycurls

ellaandcallum said:


> candycurls said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in the :growlmad: mood this evening and am putting it down to my usual PMT. Generally when I have PMT I blame DH for everything even if it was blatantly my fault!! :witch: is for sure on her way - I am guessing even tomorrow.
> CD approx 28 today. Im going to wait it out.
> :hi:Cookielou. so good to meet everyone.
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: you waited it out before and it was positive :happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

I know what you are saying!! :laugh2: How annoying am I.. Just frigging do the :test:.!!!!!!! But I dont feel pregnant and am home alone with LO....

:happydance: and :kiss: right back at you!!!
xxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

I never felt pregnant with no. 2, I said this to Claire as she was saying the same, and look she has her BFP!! Whoop Whoop lol! I know what you mean about the nervousness of the possiblity of being pregnant, when I was trying for Macy, it all of a sudden became so real and knew big changes were ahead and my family of 4 was to become 5 with an age gap of 7 years!!! It frightened the life out of me despite wanting it so much, but it all fell into place and the puzzle is now complete <3 <3


----------



## Kelly9

I say test to!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:test: :haha:


----------



## candycurls

I know I am killing you all :lol: but still not tested as DH asleep post night shift so waiting till this pm. Noticed boobs were tingling post feeding LO at 2am today. Developed a hot sweat and thought I was going to vomit (out of nerves).did not fall asleep for 2hrs. But feel ok now. 
will keep u updated...
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cookielucylou

I know exactly how you feel, i do sometimes think is it a good time to have a 2nd now. Our lo is starting to get more independant and we can do more and we will be back to square one with a new baby. On the other hand having them close together means we can get back to 'normality' quicker.


----------



## Kelly9

Candy you're making me nervous for you lol I look forward to your poas results!


----------



## candycurls

Sooooo. I just tested and guess what! :bfn:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am such a :fool: :dohh: !!!! 
No sign :af: though. So I dont know what is going on. I still swear I ovulated so am guessign bf is delaying :af:. 
Reaction is tinged with disappointment but also a bit of relief as I think May would have been a bit early for a new one- mainly because I would not be able to fully engage in work- would be planning mat leave the moment I returned which would have caused its own issues. 
so thats my mini saga over and done with for this cycle. Will :af: even come? Will I ever ovulate again???
:headspin:
:hug:.


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry for the bfn who knows what the days will bring maybe you just o'd late and are still in witha chance

I also tested yesterday and bfn but I was anywhere from 11-13 dpo. Still not holding out hope. I am not diappointed in the least either. Bring on fertility treatment!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry for bfns ladies. Candy hope you aren't in limbo long. Bfing won't mess with af but it may have made you ovulate later then normal so that would make the witch late. Hoping she never comes for you though! :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies! So... I am just symptoms spotting. Lol got some good bding in this month! Just wondering how soon your tatas started hurting after ov for those who have gotten bfps or who might know. Mine have hurt soooooo bad the past few days when Klaire feeds.... Don't know if that means I am about to ov.... According to my cycle length and charts I should have already ov'd, but I know those things can vary!


----------



## candycurls

Hi Crazy,

My boobs started to feel tingly and sensitive last night for the first time since I was pregnant with #1. So much so that I convinced myself I was preggo again but actually I think for me was either a premenstrual thing or a phantom symptom as I had myself braced for a :bfp:!! :)
Sounds to me like you are in your lutual phase so good luck! Hope you caught that :spermy: 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## candycurls

ps I love your accent "tatas" girl!! :lol:


----------



## crazy84

:) thanks Candycurls!


----------



## bky

I've got my Soy, but as both LO and I got sick with a tummy bug I'm waiting until she's back to eating food regularly (because of course she upped her BF :dohh:) and I'm all the way better. I also want to temp for 5 days in a row to make sure that nothing is still happening. It's not CD 1-5 or whatever, but it's the closest I can approximate.


----------



## Kelly9

I got sensitive nipples a day or so before ov then the day of ov. Before I was pg the first time i notices sore boobs around 8 or 9 dpo that didn't go away.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hey ladies :flower:

Sorry to hear of the BFN's!
Good luck with the Soy Bky, hope your LO gets better really soon!

I'm very confused (not much new there!), I said I didn't think anything was happening for me this 'cycle' but I lied :haha: Well kind of, I was trying not to get my hopes up! Anyway I'm now on CD 21 & have been having lots of EWCM since CD 16!!! Also loads of very strong ov' cramps (today being the worst).....but completely stark white OPKs :wacko:

I don't understand - is it possible I have a dodgy batch of OPKs? (these are a new batch of IC's, a different brand to what I've used previously)

Or is my body playing tricks on me? If it wasn't for the OPK's I'd be 110% sure I've ov'd.

Sorry for the essay!!

GL to all as always xx


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I am in the 2ww now!


----------



## Kelly9

Is the control line showing up on the opk? I'd so I'd say they're working maybe your body will o soon. Keep doing the opks. 

Yay jellybean! 

I hope my period gets here soon so I can move on. Ugh.


----------



## candycurls

Good news Jelly :)
Kelly Im with you in waiting for :witch: I wake up with pre :af: pains but they always pass by the time I have got out of bed. :wacko:


----------



## cookielucylou

I had that happen on the day (I think) I was due af. Had bad cramping and thought this is it but then it went of and had nothing since. I got horrible spots now though so I think it should arrive soon.


----------



## Kelly9

I am having the worst break out of my life right now but it's been around for weeks so it's not af. I feel like a teenager.


----------



## MandaAnda

I've not updated in a while. Even though the husband has been home for a couple of weeks (he's leaving again for five months in a couple of days but will be home at weekends at least), I don't think anything is happening with me. No AF. I need to start taking Vitex again because at least I was getting cramping then (maybe things trying to kick start?), although I wouldn't know when to stop taking it since I don't think I'm ovulating.


----------



## cookielucylou

Its been 32 days now since first day of last af, could that mean anything or is it just breastfeeding messing it about? Past 2 months I have had regular af, but hardly anything before that. LO is feeding a lot at the moment as well as he is teething.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Kelly9 said:


> Is the control line showing up on the opk? I'd so I'd say they're working maybe your body will o soon. Keep doing the opks.
> 
> Yay jellybean!
> 
> I hope my period gets here soon so I can move on. Ugh.

Yep, control line there but nothing else :wacko: Think I'm out this cycle now if I haven't ov'd already, as it's CD22, so based on my old cycles of 30 days, my LP will not be long enough. 

Hope your Af shows soon (well no really, lets hope it doesn't - that would be fab news!!!!)


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Cookie, have you not tested yet??? You are so good being able to control yourself!! Fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont want to test then be dissapointed that it is just because of bf, so i'm trying to hold out a bit.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Do you think you ov'd this cycle cookie? 

Well, the award for the dumbest person in the UK goes to.....ME!

My OPKs were driving me crazy, so I decided to read the instructions (since there are a different brand to usual) & all along I've been using them incorrectly! They are supposed to be dipped for only 5 seconds :dohh::dohh::dohh:

So I test again & a second line appears - not positive, but still it's a second line which is A LOT more than what I'd have been getting. So I've either missed my surge or it's yet to come. Either way I feel a bit better now knowing I wasn't imagining all of my fertile signs! :haha:


----------



## cookielucylou

I dont know, we have only been trying for 2 cycles so trying to keep everything fun at the moment. 
Fingers crossed that your surge is still to come.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Keeping it fun is definately the way to go! Promise me you'll test if AF still not here by Sat :haha:


----------



## cookielucylou

I probably will get a test when we next go shopping :)


----------



## lucy_x

cookie, Your the same as me..... I had 3 absolutly fine cycles. My temps were perfect and my cervix was in all the right places aswel as CM..... Except id go to put my second to last temp in FF and it would tell me i hadnt OV'd :(

Now my AF as dissapeared (should have been due a while ago)....Suppose i should test, but im trying not to get excited in case its BFing messing about.....Heres :dust: for us both :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

You guys are doing me in, test!!!!! I tested this morning with a frer and definite BFN so bring on the witch I wanna call the clinic! I had her pinned to starting between today and thursday and so far nothing today so hopefully soon!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Ohh yes test!!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

I am quiet the poas pusher lol.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Me too!! :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

We make a great pair then!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

I think everyone should poas at least once a month just incase. :haha: We are quite the pair! :friends:


----------



## cookielucylou

That could get quite an expensive habit lol.


----------



## candycurls

Im waiting for news girls!! (not my own....) :rofl:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

cookielucylou said:


> That could get quite an expensive habit lol.

Not expensive if you have internet cheapies :winkwink: lol


----------



## Pretty Sakura

^^ 
Exactly. Amazon has them with great bundles with opks also.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah I paid 30 bucks for 75 opks and 25 pg tests off ebay, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## cookielucylou

Af has arrivied with a vengence this morning :(


----------



## Kelly9

oh boo!!!!!

My temp went way way way down this morning so I expect the witch today, soon it'll be time to call the clinic again!


----------



## candycurls

no sign of :af: whatsoever. Its as if the lining of my uterus has reabsorbed itself! me thinks this could take weeks to kickstart things :(


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry for af cookie!!! :hugs: Tiff hope yours is on the way. ;)
And Candy I hope you figure out what's going on and maybe you'll be surprised and she magically appears? Big :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

AF showed for me whoot!!!!!!! I am very excited, I called the clinic.


----------



## cookielucylou

yay for you kelly :D


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I am very excited. Cramps seem to be gone this morning which is great, I just hope my flow is it's usual 3 days long with a day of spotting and not like last cycle where it was 4 days long with 4 days of spotting, not quiet sure why it was so crazy last month.


----------



## lucy_x

candycurls said:


> no sign of :af: whatsoever. Its as if the lining of my uterus has reabsorbed itself! me thinks this could take weeks to kickstart things :(

mine neither :(.....Im gonna test tomorrow though, wish me luck!

If theres no BFP, Im gonna have to re think things...I may have to night wean completly :(


----------



## bky

I wish we were able to night wean. That might have brought on AF for us. It's so hard that mine gets so hungry at night. Last night was another eating for an hour at 1am night. I eventually got up to give her solid food as well. I wish I could figure out a way to fill her up at dinner, but she already eats loads. :(
Started Soy yesterday, I'll let you all know in 10-15 days or so how I get on. :?


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Sorry AF arrived Cookie! :growlmad:

Good luck Kelly9 - hoping the clinic get things going & this cycle will be the one for you!!

Lucy, you better be on BnB with an update asap :haha:

Bky, just an idea, but I've really upped my LO's solids, giving him a larger evening meal + yoghurt or pureed fruit, then a small portion of porridge before getting him dressed for bed. Then I BF him to sleep. That _seems_ to have reduced the night feeds a bit (still feeding in the night, but for less time & less often, it's more of a comfort thing to get him back off to sleep, rather than a hungry feed, I think), though I don't know how long it will last. Good luck 

I think I'm in the tww, possibly 3 DPO, I'm assuming I did Ov & that I missed my surge. Damn OPKs!! :growlmad: Oh well, at least it's a lesson learned - always read the instructions :haha:


----------



## bky

Yeah I let mine eat as much as she wants, then BF her to sleep. I've also tried putting extra butter or cream cheese, avocado etc into her evening food, but it doesn't seem to help. *sigh*


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> AF showed for me whoot!!!!!!! I am very excited, I called the clinic.

YAY! Good luck!! :D


----------



## Kelly9

Bky techinically a baby doesn't need to night feed after 6-7 months of age so maybe if you just don't give in for a couple of nights or cut back on the number of feeds slowly and put up with the fussing then your lo one will start eating more in the day time. It may be brutal for the first couple of nights but a child won't let themselves starve so she'll start increasing what she eats in the day on her own when she realizes that she won't be getting as much at night. It may sound mean to some but it may be the only way to break the cycle especially since she doesn't need the night time feeds. And by cutting out only some on a gradual basis she won't have to go cold turkey all at once and neither will you. Just a suggestion.


----------



## bky

It's not every night, and it's a semi recent development that it's gotten much worse. She used to only have a 15ish minute feed sometimes between 1am and 4am. Now, probably 5 days out of 7 she just wants a bit of comfort, but the other two range between BF for a solid hour of swapping sides to me actually having to get up and out of bed and feed her a banana or something (after her being awake for 2 hours already, at least 1 of which BF) before she can go back to sleep. This has only really been like this (excessive night eating) for maybe the past 2 months. Maybe coinciding with walking? which she's gone from taking her first steps to walking everywhere in the past month alone. As for her eating more during the day she eats 3 meals and at least 2 snacks (often a snack is a whole banana). I know kids should be able to go without eating overnight, but she is frequently hungry during the day (often every 2 hours) so I think it's more of a developmental thing.


----------



## Kelly9

Well whatever you think is best is for sure best, I hope it will sort out for you :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Well :bfn: For me :cry:

So night weaning from monday, I want to do whats best for my baby, and some might think thats complete feeding for as much as she wants until 2 (the department of health recommends this), However, im of the opinion a sibling close in age is far more important than the milk she doesnt really need over night :(

So hasw anyone got any tips/ideas of how to start night weaning?, I will also be stopping herself comfort suckling from monday too x x


----------



## candycurls

Great news Kelly :happydance:!!! Lucy - did you :test: yet? 
I have been reading all your entries re night feeds. Jonah feeds 2-3x at night (co-sleeping) and I dont think offering him extra solids b4 bed or during the night would help as it feels to me like he is doing it for comfort more then hunger. I have zero tolerance to leave him cry if he wants to bf so will have to wait it out :wacko: he also does not eat huge amounts in day time and Im sure this is partly related to bf at night. I return to work in 5 weeks so there will be 10+ hrs of no bf then. Maybe that will bring on :af:???


----------



## candycurls

lucy_x said:


> Well :bfn: For me :cry:
> 
> So night weaning from monday, I want to do whats best for my baby, and some might think thats complete feeding for as much as she wants until 2 (the department of health recommends this), However, im of the opinion a sibling close in age is far more important than the milk she doesnt really need over night :(
> 
> So hasw anyone got any tips/ideas of how to start night weaning?, I will also be stopping herself comfort suckling from monday too x x

sorry Lucy just read this. Sorry for BFN. its so frustrating I know. :hug: good luck with night weaning my friend....


----------



## Kelly9

SOrry about the bfn.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Sorry about the bfn. As far as weaning goes, drop one at a time giving yourself not fewer then 3-5 days. I gave myself a week or little more because I am more succeptable to clogged ducts Being she is over a year the after bed time feedings could be where you would start. It's a little tough and emotional but it gets better. And remember you are an amazing mom and are doing nothing wrong. I beat myself up over it but we are at one morning one night time feed and we are both happier for it. And after a year they don't need it it's just good for them. I hope things go very smoothly for you both. And that havinf less feeds gets your cycle back in order. :hugs:


----------



## candycurls

Pretty Sakura said:


> Sorry about the bfn. As far as weaning goes, drop one at a time giving yourself not fewer then 3-5 days. I gave myself a week or little more because I am more succeptable to clogged ducts Being she is over a year the after bed time feedings could be where you would start. It's a little tough and emotional but it gets better. And remember you are an amazing mom and are doing nothing wrong. I beat myself up over it but we are at one morning one night time feed and we are both happier for it. And after a year they don't need it it's just good for them. I hope things go very smoothly for you both. And that havinf less feeds gets your cycle back in order. :hugs:

I hope I will be ok when I go back to work. Most of my bf takes place in the evening so hoping I wont develop any duct blocking issues. LO wont take formula so Im waiting till next week (he will be 2 weeks off 1st bday) to start my cows milk in the beaker/cup campaign! I have my doub ts about how well it will be received... 

I may take my pump to work though just in case the urge to express becomes overbearing...


----------



## candycurls

OMG just found baby on balcony. he crawled into our bedroom and I forgot door was open. Balcony is barred but still u never know. Got fright +++ Jeez..........


----------



## Nicoleoleole

candycurls said:


> OMG just found baby on balcony. he crawled into our bedroom and I forgot door was open. Balcony is barred but still u never know. Got fright +++ Jeez..........

:shock: Eeeeek!!! Glad baby is safe! That would scare me.
We used to live in an apartment with a balcony with doors in the bedroom and livingroom. I used to triple check them to make sure they were closed as I was pretty sure the railings weren't safe. I think I would have had a heart attack seeing that! :haha:


----------



## candycurls

I am still shaking!!! I dont think there was any way he could have fallen as spaces are very narrow and railings are secure but now I have these shocking images going thru my mind. Im going to be all OCD about those doors now.


----------



## Kelly9

I would have freaked to! At least you know from now on they will be closed I would become OCD about it to!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

how scary for you!!!! Poor thing. Glad he is ok!! :hug: Oh and you will be ok as long as you only drop one feed ata time and give your body a few days at least had to adjust. I hand express to avoid making anymore milk. If you pump your body will still think it needs to make milk. Just something to think about. Maybe even shortening the feeds before dropping would be better too. He might take a cup better then you think. I started with Almond milk (make sure no nut allergies run in the dam and try it out a little at atime just to be safe) It is sweeter then reg. milk so it's less noticeable. we jsut now started doing half reg and half almond. Just another tip too. If you need anything feel free to pm me anytime. :winkwink:


----------



## bky

Scary! :(
I got blocked ducts last week after LO was recently sick and then we cut back down. It's awful.


----------



## Kelly9

I had to hand express to relieve blocked ducts, it worked. My guys been taking a sippy cup like a pro since about 9 months and on, we tried it at 6,7 and 8 months but maybe he wasn't ready then, so I'd say at your lo's age it will hopefully be easier. We also started with whole milk and he had no issues with it taste wise.


----------



## JellyBeann

Today girls, I am CD18 and I have major sicky feelings, stomach cramps and just a general wierd feeling in my stomach! If this is :witch: she's coming with a vengeance!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Aww I hope it's not her!!! THat would jsut be mean!! :hugs2:


----------



## JellyBeann

I am so ill right now! I have major cramps (as bad as my MC cramps!) I really hope it's not another mc...although I have a hot water bottle on them, and it seems to be working a bit!


----------



## Kelly9

I hope they calm down for you. I hate cramps.


----------



## lindblum

Hi, i was looking for info about about ttc while breastfeeding! I'm still exclusively bf-ing bt hoping to concieve... I don't expect to soon though as I do not think I am ovulating. But I'm still going to try :D 

my (very light) periods are all over the place, my last one was 12 days long a month after the last. Prior to that I was getting them every 2 weeks.


----------



## Kelly9

I was getting mine every two weeks for a long while to while bf'ig, it sucked. They didn't regulate till I was done Bf'ing. I hope you have more luck then I did.


----------



## MandaAnda

I don't post here often, as I'm still not having periods (and doubtful whether I'm ovulating). But about 20 minutes ago, I thought I felt some cramps. And, as I'm lying here now, I know for definite that I'm cramping. And I'm not even taking agnus castus (had meant to buy some more after it seemed to produce period-like cramps and EWCM a couple of months back). How funny that this is exciting!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Hope those cramps mean she is for sure on her way so you get to ttc!! That is exciting! :D


----------



## Torz

Hello all i was recomended this group because i'm ntnp/ttc #2 while still breastfeeding.

My name is Victoria & i'm 27, my Fiance is 35 & we have Alfie who is almost 14 months.

I've been on cerazete since 2wPP & we have decided to stop using the BC. I co-sleep with my LO & am still BF'ing at night. I dont have a clue whats going to happen next, i've never been on birth control before so i dont know if AF will return straight away or if its going to take awhile, nor do i know if i've been ovulating.

I'm pritty excited to be starting this journey :)


----------



## lindblum

yep 2week periods suck! i think i'm starting today, ive just started spotting :wacko:

hi victoria. are you going to start temping? i am, and theres no pattern so thats how i figure im not ovulating.. good luck x


----------



## Torz

lindblum said:


> yep 2week periods suck! i think i'm starting today, ive just started spotting :wacko:
> 
> hi victoria. are you going to start temping? i am, and theres no pattern so thats how i figure im not ovulating.. good luck x

No i dont think so, not yet anyway. From reading some other threads, it can take a while for AF to return after taking cerazette. We'll just DTD with no pressure & hope it will just happen.


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome torz!

Lindblum I was getting mine every 11-12 days! It got very tiring very fast, I would bleed for 4 days only to get my period a week later.


----------



## lindblum

when did your periods return to normal?

I just got mine again, after 7 days :( :(


----------



## Kelly9

Not til I was done bf'ing.


----------



## lindblum

Kelly9 said:


> Not til I was done bf'ing.

:O ohhh no well i hope to continue til shes 1... guess i'm going to be in the ntnp club til then.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah it sucked! I was going to bf till at least 1 year but my little man had other ideas, he's pretty much self weaned by 10 months so I stopped. I still miss it a lot especially when I see other babies bf'ing so I can't wait to have another. I think I'll do BLW and hold off on solids till 6 months this time around to see if I can prevent self weaning again.


----------



## candycurls

Hi all,

Nice to meet you Lindblum and Torz! I am still bfng very frequently. LO (age 11m) is asking for it 3-4 times a day and that is before he goes on a binge between 6pm and 8pm - feeds about 3 times and even that is before the night feeds- I have lost count of those. So I think the chances of me ovulating any time soon ar virtually nil.
:(
I think last months +ve OPK was a fluke- or at least a rebound thing after having mirena removed. I am not convinved I released a viable egg as if I had I would have had an :af: ???
Could anyone give me some info about vitex? Could I just start taking it or would I need to wait for an :af:? Would it help
xxxxxxxxx?


----------



## Kelly9

For those who are interested my siggy re treatment has been update :)


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Kelly9 said:


> For those who are interested my siggy re treatment has been update :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
It's all go now then!!! FX for you!!!

Curly - I tired Vitex & Macca for a few weeks before AF came back but started getting bad headaches so stopped. I _think_ it's ok to start it before AF comes back. I really think what kicked started my AF coming back was when my LO STTN for 2 weeks.

Well my AF arrived - EVIL, pure evil. I forgot how bad my PMT gets. I had a 32 days cycle, but my LP was only 9 days too so I've started on vit B6 & EPO - hopefully if nothing else they may help the PMT :shrug:

Nice to meet the new ladies :flower: Good luck to you!


----------



## polaris

Mum22GTTC said:


> Kelly9 said:
> 
> 
> For those who are interested my siggy re treatment has been update :)
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> It's all go now then!!! FX for you!!!
> 
> Curly - I tired Vitex & Macca for a few weeks before AF came back but started getting bad headaches so stopped. I _think_ it's ok to start it before AF comes back. I really think what kicked started my AF coming back was when my LO STTN for 2 weeks.
> 
> Well my AF arrived - EVIL, pure evil. I forgot how bad my PMT gets. I had a 32 days cycle, but my LP was only 9 days too so I've started on vit B6 & EPO - hopefully if nothing else they may help the PMT :shrug:
> 
> Nice to meet the new ladies :flower: Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Kelly9 - very exciting news! I'm delighted that things are finally moving for you. Looking forward to hearing your updates!!

Mum22G - just a word of warning re EPO, the month that I took it I had an anovulatory cycle. I'm sure it was probably coincidence but just letting you know just in case. I found that B6 really helped with my LP, I took a B complex as well as taking high-dose B6 on its own can apparently lead to B12 deficiency.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Thank you - you just reminded me I need to buy some B complex.

Can you remember how much EPO you were taking? I read mixed reports about it. Some said that 2000mg helps ov & EWCM, but if you take too much (3000mg) then it can delay ov? Thank you for the warning, I was in 2 minds about the EPO :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

My first few cycles naturally had short lp's but they corrected themselves in time, well until I started taking motilium. 

I have another follicle scan tomorrow but my one from yesterday showed 18 follies! Thats a lot! There will likely be a few more at this next scan to.


----------



## polaris

Mum22GTTC said:


> Thank you - you just reminded me I need to buy some B complex.
> 
> Can you remember how much EPO you were taking? I read mixed reports about it. Some said that 2000mg helps ov & EWCM, but if you take too much (3000mg) then it can delay ov? Thank you for the warning, I was in 2 minds about the EPO :flower:

I was only taking 1500 mg so I thought it would be fine. I had loads of EWCM throughout most of the cycle but no ovulation!! Maybe it wasn't the EPO at all though.


----------



## candycurls

Great news Kelly :) It sounds like your bean factory is getting all geared up to go!! :dust: :dust: 
Mum22- there is no way my LO would ever sleep through. He needs to suck to soothe. I have tried delaying offering it to him but the whimpering escalates and dont want to enter crying situations. :wacko: 
So I stared taking vitex last night and will wait to see what happens. 
I really want to conceive by January to be certain of a good maternity package. After then I start to near the end of my training so insecurity re jobs will kick in. Yikes! I have a feeling Im being unrealistic re the Jan target though :(


----------



## Mum22GTTC

candycurls said:


> Great news Kelly :) It sounds like your bean factory is getting all geared up to go!! :dust: :dust:
> Mum22- there is no way my LO would ever sleep through. He needs to suck to soothe. I have tried delaying offering it to him but the whimpering escalates and dont want to enter crying situations. :wacko:
> So I stared taking vitex last night and will wait to see what happens.
> I really want to conceive by January to be certain of a good maternity package. After then I start to near the end of my training so insecurity re jobs will kick in. Yikes! I have a feeling Im being unrealistic re the Jan target though :(

I totally understand with the STTN - I just got lucky for those 2 weeks, as since then my LO hasn't slept through & NEEDS boob to settle, some nights it's just once or twice, but then we have nights like last night where he woke literally every hour. I'm shattered as we stopped co-sleeping because DH's snoring kept waking LO, then I'd get my hair pulled & face scratched all night. Much more of this though & DH is on the sofa & LO will be co-sleeping full time again! :haha: I need some sleep!!

I just can't take the uncertainty, some nights he does so well then other nights it's awful. I dread going to bed!

I also feel your pain with the mat pay too. Ahh the stress!! Come on eggys help us out here!!!!:haha: :hugs:


----------



## sun

Kelly9 said:


> My first few cycles naturally had short lp's but they corrected themselves in time, well until I started taking motilium.
> 
> I have another follicle scan tomorrow but my one from yesterday showed 18 follies! Thats a lot! There will likely be a few more at this next scan to.

WOW Great News! :hugs: That's lots of follies! Very promising! xx :D


----------



## crazy84

Ugh.... Cd3 here! I was wondering... Is it possible to have af on time every month and not ov?? Klaire eats pretty much every three hours through the day and night... sometimes less during the day and sometumes more during the night. Could that cause me not to ov??? Even with a reg period?


----------



## Kelly9

^ yes it totally can.


----------



## bky

Well the Soy didn't do anything except give me headaches. I may not have taken enough, but not going to use it to try and induce ovulation again. 
I have been without AF for over 2 years now as I just passed the date from my LMP in 2009.
We are down to 2-3 times per day, all from 6pm to 6am, and nothing is going on at all. No cramping, nothing. I don't get it. A few months ago I at least had EWCM patches and cramping. So, now that I've got the sleep thing sorted a bit better, I'm going to work on weaning a bit more seriously. :( I guess at this point I've tried everything else. 

If I can wean by October sometime we might be able to TTC by November. After nothing was happening by August I wasn't really keen to TTC until November anyhow as I'd like birthdays spread out some and didn't want another middle of winter baby if we can avoid it. November pushes us just into Spring.

:nope:

Anyhow, good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm CD2 here...bleurgh! AF is really horrible this time around...I feel all bloated and icky...this cycle I WILL get pg...I am determined!!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I'm CD20 and LO is starting to drop feeds (she does around ovulation then picks back up after), so I might be ovulation a couple days early. I normally on cd25, but it looks like it might be a bit early :D


----------



## Kelly9

Bky if you conceived in Nov then you would have a due date around sept for fall, and not spring. If you tested in Nov and get a bfp it would likely be an aug baby. I conceived Skyler in Oct and got my BFP in Nov. 

Looks like I'll be triggering for egg collection a day early so TOMORROW! Providing all goes well.


----------



## bky

Um, I live in New Zealand. I do actually know how long babies cook for.

:(


----------



## polaris

bky said:


> Um, I live in New Zealand. I do actually know how long babies cook for.
> 
> :(

LOL, I was confused too! 

Sorry that the soy didn't work out. I read up on it but didn't really like the sound of it to be honest. Are you taking any other supplements, can't remember. It's annoying having to think about weaning before you are really ready to. Good luck with it and hopefully AF will show up soon and surprise you. Mine came back at 17 months.

I think Thomas might be weaning. He hasn't had a feed for the last two nights, he just didn't ask and I didn't offer. I'm really ready to wean to be honest. I've loved our breastfeeding journey but feel ready now to move on to the next stage.

Good luck tomorrow Kelly!!


----------



## bky

I tried vitex, EPO, the nightlight trick, drastic changes to schedule, not BF for 12 hours at a time (still doing that with no results), cassava, various vitamins, changing my diet, and cutting down suck time to under 100 minutes per day.

Didn't try maca (too expensive here)...or complete weaning.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

bky said:


> Um, I live in New Zealand. I do actually know how long babies cook for.
> 
> :(

lol y'all and your opposite weather. Confuses me all the time so see y'all in shorts beside Santa :p


----------



## Kelly9

Bahahahahahahaha!!!!!! I totally didn't even think of that. I was all confused lol. So sorry. This whole internet business makes things trickier.


----------



## MandaAnda

I've bought more EPO/starflower oil and vitex. What's the best dosage for both? I wish things would start happening!


----------



## candycurls

Hi, everyone is quiet. Are you all indoors making babies :)
I have been at a works conference thingie over last 3 days (commuted in) so :baby: has skipped 1 or 2 feeds in the day time. dont feel any signs of a pending :af: though. :0. I am also taking vitex 2 tabs twice daily which so far does not seem to be changing anything. I think this is going to take some months. :(
anyone poas this week? Do share...
:dust: xxx


----------



## polaris

I'm having lots of symptoms!! Very tempted to POAS tomorrow (12 dpo) but will probably chicken out and wait another few days and see if AF arrives. I have had a bit of very very light spotting yesterday and today so maybe I should wait and see if that turns into anything. 

Thomas has definitely weaned, he hasn't had a feed since Sunday night. Do you think that could be causing my pregnancy symptoms? I feel so pregnant all day today - slightly queasy, hungry, tired, sensitive sense of smell, and I've totally gone off the idea of tea which happened in my last pregnancy too. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## Mork

I have it all crossed for you Polaris! x


----------



## Kelly9

I got 20 eggs at retrieval today!!!!

Good luck Polaris sounds promising.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Kelly9 said:


> I got 20 eggs at retrieval today!!!!
> 
> Good luck Polaris sounds promising.

:yipee: :yipee: That is a lot of eggies!

And we will offically ttc next month. Well after I get af anyway. Details in my journal.
Sending you some baby :dust: Polaris!!! FX!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Off to your journal!


----------



## polaris

That's great news Kelly! It must be exciting to have it all finally underway.

I think I'm out, the spotting has got a bit heavier today and my symptoms seem to have all vanished. Really had my hopes up there for a little bit. :(


----------



## Kelly9

Well hopefully you're still in with a chance polaris. 

It is nice to have It all underway and to be in the home stretch. I'll be pupo by the latest on wednesday but all these days waiting are technically my tww :)


----------



## sun

Just popping in - 

Kelly9 - 20 eggs! OMG! Amazing news - PUPO on Wed! :happydance: 

polaris - FX for you :hugs: I also go off tea and had lots of spotting with this pregnancy, but none with Bun. x

Good Luck to all you ladies I never met too! I don't pop in that often :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks sun only 15-16 were mature and of those 11 fertilized so not as many as I'd hoped but clinic guy was very happy so I am too! I hope they keep developing well


----------



## cookielucylou

Fingers crossed for you Kelly. 
Not been on much as we have new babies of the furry kind, plus oh has had the week off work so been enjoying some time together.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Congrats on your new fur babies cookie!! :)


----------



## Kelly9

Yay for furbabies! I love my kitty he's such a pampered furbaby.


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks :D


----------



## lindblum

good luck kelly9!! :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

I'll be pupo as of 1pm ish today ladies, with two beautiful embies.


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> I'll be pupo as of 1pm ish today ladies, with two beautiful embies.


YAY!! Bet you're excited! x


----------



## MandaAnda

Do update us, Kelly! Fingers crossed!

I'm starting back on agnus castus (vitex) and EPO/SFO, even though I'm sure one or both makes me crampy. Anyway, what's the dosage suggestion? And is it ok to take them whilst breastfeeding?


----------



## MandaAnda

Do update us, Kelly! Fingers crossed!

I'm starting back on agnus castus (vitex) and EPO/SFO, even though I'm sure one or both makes me crampy. Anyway, what's the dosage suggestion? And is it ok to take them whilst breastfeeding?


----------



## Kelly9

I'm pupo with twins!!! Let the waiting begin.


----------



## Pretty Sakura

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:happydance: Yay! Hope babies stick! :)


----------



## polaris

Yay Kelly9, that's great news! Keeping everything crossed for sticky beans for you! 

Well AF is messing with me this month, she never properly arrived and the spotting has totally stopped now since last night. Don't really have any symptoms but my temperature went back up this morning. Feeling hopeful again. Am going to wait until Wednesday to test if AF not here (16 dpo, so should get a definite answer then). Mainly because I have a very busy day tomorrow so would prefer to wait.


----------



## Kelly9

Ooo I can't wait to hear how it turns out Polaris!


----------



## bky

Exciting Kelly, and fx polaris!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

FX polaris!!!! Hope those at least one of those sweet embies find a nice home and nestles in for a nice long 8 + months. :hugs:


----------



## polaris

I caved and tested this morning with a FRER - BFN. I was really thinking it would be positive as my temperature is still high. Now I have no idea what is going on with my body. Could those four days of spotting have been AF??? I did think on Sunday that it was definitely AF but then it just stopped rather than turning into anything. :shrug:


----------



## Kelly9

If it was AF your temp wouldn't still be high. Maybe you o'd later? Or maybe it was implantation? I'd wait and test again in a week if your temps are still high.


----------



## polaris

Kelly9 said:


> If it was AF your temp wouldn't still be high. Maybe you o'd later? Or maybe it was implantation? I'd wait and test again in a week if your temps are still high.

Thanks Kelly, my temperatures have me really puzzled because I always get a temperature drop when AF arrives. But if I was pregnant then it surely would have shown up on a FRER by now. I guess I could definitely have ovulated a few days later though as CD18 would actually be very early in the cycle for me to ovulate. Just going to keep taking my temperature but otherwise try to forget about it for a week.


----------



## Kelly9

Sounds like a plan! Just keep us updated!


----------



## polaris

Temperature dropped this morning. I've changed my chart to light flow for Sunday, that must have been AF. I'm annoyed with myself now for getting my hopes up. Does it mean anything bad to have a very light AF? I'm thinking it might be a problem with the uterine lining.


----------



## Kelly9

I don't think so, I've always had super light periods (most of the time) and I'm perfectly healthy.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies... Not sure were else to ask this... So if you don't Minh I will ask here..... Since af ended my nips have been super sore.... Could I be gearing up to ovulate?? Or what else coukd it be? They were sire last month as well... However with as much as Klaire feeds I don't think I ovulate at all... Maybe my body gets ready then just doesnt do it.... I have had a regular 28 day cycle since 6 weeks after giving birth... Just trying to figure out what's going on with my dang body. :)


----------



## crazy84

Wow.... I should have proof read that... My phone autocorrected a lot!! Haha into what it thought I should say... hope u understand it though


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Hi!
Can I join please?! I've been exclusively bf for 13months now and just got my first period. We were NTNP since we had ds2 and thought we would be pregnant by now so getting a bit inpatient but I don't know where to start with actively trying! We've always conceived very quickly without charting etc...I don't even know what charting really is!

So I'm feeding LO about once in the day, at bedtime and 2-3times in the night. I'm trying to cut down the night feeds...will this help conceive? 
Also how often should we try? Every other day? 
Thanks!


----------



## JellyBeann

CD13 here, no real symptoms, but I promised myself I wouldn't actually test until I have definitely missed a period this time! Like 5or6 days over...I tested waay to soon last time and my early MC was at 5 weeks, I wouldn't have even noticed it if I hadn't tested that early! 

Anyway, AF is due Wednesday 12th October...will test around the 18th-ish!


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 4dp3dt so 7dpo right now. Time is dragging!


----------



## lindblum

been on my 'period' for 75% of september!! Its been 3 days since it finished. Think I will have to give up temping and using opks now since it really doesn't seem like im ovulating. 
Hubby has gone away for a week so had fun bonking him last night. :D Maybe a bit too much fun as I am having really bad cramps. I hope thats the reason why and not ANOTHER PERIOD!!! just leave me be now stop stalking me!! :witch:


----------



## cookielucylou

Mummy2asher don't worry I still have no idea over charting etc so your not alone. Welcome to the group :)
I can't believe my lo is 1 at the end of this month! Bit disappointed as I was hoping to have concieved number 2, by his first birthday but looks like it's not ment to be. I'm getting a lot of people asking now if we want any more which is irritating and hard to explain without giving too many details.


----------



## Kelly9

People can be annoying like that!

I hope it happens for you soon!

I'm hanging in, I am 6dp3dt or 9dpo, this is the hardest tww of my life!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

WOW!!! Kelly9 CONGRATULATIONS!!

Very pleased for you, hope little bean/s (HOW EXCITING YOU MAY BE EXPECTING TWINS!!!!) stick!

No news from me, LO is feeding V.frequently through the night & I'm not having any Ov' signs, it's now CD18 :growlmad:


----------



## Kelly9

Thank you :) I am very excited twins or not, one will warm my heart as well. I need to update me on the first page!!!! Ooooo now thats exciting.


----------



## polaris

Wow Congratulations!!!! Very exciting news! Sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes. I'm really pleased for you!


----------



## Kelly9

thanks ladies! It's been a long time coming mentally, physically and financially!


----------



## sun

Congrats Kelly9! :hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

Congrats Tiffany!

Im sorry i havent been around much, My AF still hasnt re-appeared. 2 years ago today was my last proper cycle. 

I just want it back now, I want to concieve, Iv missed the 2 under 2 boat now (bit gutted) and with AF still a no show iv got no hope :(.

Have started a thread on the BFing section to help me with my night weaning, So hopefully that will help.

So yeah thats me up to now, Hows every one else feeling?! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## cookielucylou

I've ordered a thermometer from eBay, so hoping that will arrive soon. I'm getting af but no idea if I am ovulating so hopefully that will help me find out.


----------



## JellyBeann

AF two days away, and I am getting a strange feeling in my stomach, I seem to get it a lot around the start of AF, feels like I am hungry, but not hungry at the same time...it's weird!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hey :flower:

Kelly9 how are you doing? Will you be getting an early scan see how things are progressing?

Are there many of us left now? 

I got a +OPK on Thurs night, so I'm in the TWW, but I know I've got no chance really. For start me & DH only got to DTD twice in the past few weeks & secondly I had hardly any EWCM, which is unusual & I has really bad ov' cramps so I'm doubting whether I did actually ov' at all -I'm thinking my body tried really hard (hence all the cramps) but didn't manage it.

Plus LO is now co-sleeping full time again & feeding allllll night as he's refusing to sleep in he cot. And my supply seems to have majorly dipped again, just as it did last cycle just before AF showed. :cry:


Good luck with the night weaning Lucy, I'll be looking out for some tips!
Cookie - do you do OPKs?


----------



## cookielucylou

Not at the moment, but there are some coming with the thermometer. Af has arrived today so it will be quite a good time to start temping.


----------



## crazy84

I am still here!! Waiting for af. I don't think I am oving either because Klaire nurses all the dang time!


----------



## Kelly9

I have a scan oct 31. So far away! I'm actually in the hospital for ohss among other things my beta at 4 weeks 1 day was 358 so pretty healthy. If you want updates I'm posting them all in my journal.


----------



## LadyMum

HELP!!! Ok I need some opinions. So I haven't had a PP/AF but I've been taking OPKs, well I got a few blazing and assumed Yay Oing! DTD, Today I am 15dpo and no AF. We had tried to wean DD and just use the freezer stash. It's been a good 2+ weeks with no BFing and I was totally dry! Squishable not a drop nuthing. Well all of a sudden yesterday I'm engorged again! and totally sore!! I took an HPT, BFN, and still no AF. Before this pregnancy I had a 13day luteal phase like clock works so I *should* have had AF by now, assuming I did infact O (wasn't temping) so now I'm wondering, did I even O? Did I implant late like DD (bfn beta 14dpo bfp hpt 17dpo) or is my body just screwy hormonally from the weaning? It's just so odd to me to go from completely dry to engorged again!! Never happened with DD1, WDYT???


----------



## bky

LadyMum I wouldn't rely on just the OPK for whether you ovulated. Besides you could be hormonally screwy so I wouldn't rely on a 13 day luteal phase either.

I'm still here too. Still no AF, in fact it's now been more than 2 years since I last ovulated. We only have 2 maybe 3 feeds a day, all from 7pm to 6am. After MMR, which is this week (I've been holding boobies in reserve for comfort and potential reactions) I'm going to work on fully/night weaning. Really kind of hoping I can ovulate in November. :(


----------



## Mum22GTTC

I'm out this month, AF is definately on her way. :grr:
Got major bloating, I'm exhusted, cannot concentrate & got my usual awful miserable PMS moodiness :growlmad:. Last cycle my LP was 9 days, I don't think I'll even get to 7 days this cycle (that's if I did actually ov' anyway!).

I really want to start temping, but it's impossible with LO's feeding through the night, I never get more than 2 hours straight sleep. :cry:

Someone slap me, I'm having a major feeling sorry for myself day. Ugh! :haha:


----------



## MandaAnda

Lucy, I still haven't had AF. When I take agnus castus, I do get AF-is-coming type symptoms, but nothing ever happens.

Is there any point in doing OPKs or BBTs?


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm out this month, went to hospital today for an op, they did a test for me...negative :( On to next cycle now...AF due any minute really


----------



## Kelly9

SO sorry Jelly but I do love your ticker about how many tests you've used and how much money you've spend!


----------



## cookielucylou

Out thermometer arrived today, havnt a clue what to do though where is the best place to look for info?


----------



## JellyBeann

Ty, I stole it off LolaAnn lol!


----------



## lindblum

cookielucylou said:


> Out thermometer arrived today, havnt a clue what to do though where is the best place to look for info?

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/basal-thermometer.html

fertilityfriend.com allows you to input your daily temperatures and view in a graph. x


----------



## cookielucylou

I've been using fertility friend to chart af(partly because other wise I forget when it was, so shall start charting temp on there too. 
Thankyou for the link, just had a quick read and it cleared a lot up.


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Well AF arrived today, giving me an LP of just 7 days - just as I predicted!!
Why can I not be so lucky in predicting the lottery numbers :haha:

So I've now had a 4, then 9 & now 7 day LP :dohh: Hopfully the B6 will start working this cycle!


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry about your lp, mine was shit when bf'ing like 4 or 5 days long. I was also getting a period every 11-14 days to :wacko:


----------



## candycurls

Kelly9 wowowowow!!! Just saw your news. Congrats!!! :) :) So pleased for you. You really deserved it given the fact you founded the forum and spent months wishing scores of other ladies congrats for their :BFP:'s. and offering words of wisdom and happy thoughts. it was about time it was your time. Yay! 

Sorry Im a bit late off the mark. Ive been taking time out from BnB while I was waiting for :af: to make an appearance. And guess what! Am on CD2. Very exciting news for me. I had been taking vitex for the last 2-3 weeks and had also been leaving :baby: at childminder for periods during the day as I prepare to go back to work. So prolactin levels must have taken a beating!! :).

Praying I ovulate this month! 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Candy great news on AF! And thanks for the well wishes. I am very thrilled. I got to see my itty bitty baby today for the first time to. Still not sure if there isn't twins but it's looking like there is only one in me. Will know for sure Oct 31.


----------



## cookielucylou

Only another 2 weeks Kelly!
I started temping today-completely forget about it though until after I had been down to the loo do don't know how accurate it is.


----------



## candycurls

Kelly9 said:


> Candy great news on AF! And thanks for the well wishes. I am very thrilled. I got to see my itty bitty baby today for the first time to. Still not sure if there isn't twins but it's looking like there is only one in me. Will know for sure Oct 31.

OMG twins! That would be fantastic! Wait and see - but one would be enough for me :).

I really really hope things happen quickly for us. Last time we used a mooncup and Im sure thats what did it but thinking might see what this cycle brings without "aids" otherwise it will feel like I have exhausted all options and nothing left to try. :wacko:

FX for everyone TTC and lots of sticky :dust: to you Kelly9!
:hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Only 12 more days. It's going by so slowly!


----------



## cookielucylou

Not too long now Kelly!
I've been temp charting but think I must be doing something wrong as it's all over the place.


----------



## Kelly9

Charting can take getting used to, are you taking the temp at the same time everyday before getting out of bed? Consistency is key. I bought a book called: taking charge of your fertility by toni weschler and it taught me everything, it was worth every penny.

4 more days tomorrow till scan day!


----------



## cookielucylou

I try and take it around 8ish every morning, and the thermometer is right by the bed. I started it late this month because I thought there was no point doing it when I had af, but I think that was wrong. I missed a few days too, but even when I have managed to do it consistently it still seems to yo-yo up and down. Looking at my chart I can't see anywhere where I could have ovulated. 
I can remember the date of your scan easily, as it's the day after my lo's birthday. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## JellyBeann

LO fed to sleep last night, and then just had one feed in the night! Think we may eb getting better at sleeping without booby...Maybe he's self-weaning?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:shrug: I think I'll be WTT for two months or so? I am working for my Dad's business in a few days, so I'm about 800 miles from DH... so no baby making for us until I come back. :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

That would make it harder there Nicole.


----------



## candycurls

Hi everyone,

This is definately more challenging then the first time round. I am CD 16. OPK +Ve on CD14 (then ran out of sticks... wasted loads before then :dohh: )
:sex: loads earlier in cycle and both of us are exhausted now. :blush:. DH also has big exam tomorrow. 
No sign on chart that I have ovulated and I cant feel any twinges as I used to. When I was preggo with DS I ovulated on day 15 so everything is a bit delayed and unpredictable this time :growlmad: . Maybe need to use this month as a research tool as by next month will have better idea of things. 
Still breastfeeding loads at night and on weekends
FX! 
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## candycurls

Oh and thinking of you for your scan Kelly9. :dust: Good luck!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hey ladies!

I'm on CD 17 now, I've been taking Vitex, B12 & B6 since CD1 & started feeling ov' twinges yesterday - way earlier than last month, so I'm really hoping I've managed to be bring ov forward this month. Oh and I've bought some pre-seed :haha: I'm trying everything this month, as there's no way my LO is weaning anytime soon & I've not got the willpower to make him wean. I'm keeping everything crossed for a +OPK tomorrow!!!

Good luck Candy! Hopefully all that BD'ing has paid off :haha:

Is anyone close to testing ATM?

Looking forward to Kelly9's update tomorrow :happydance: Good luck :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Yuppers scan tomorrow :)

Has anyone on here on our list got a bfp? There are loads that don't come on anymore it seems.


----------



## sun

Kelly9 - Hope everything is perfect at your scan tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

:blush: bfp today at 8dpo


----------



## sun

Nicoleoleole said:


> :blush: bfp today at 8dpo

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Thank you. It'll be my third one since joining this group. Hope this one is sticky!


----------



## cookielucylou

How did it go today kelly?


----------



## Kelly9

YAY NICOLE!!!!!!! Picture?

Scan was perfect all is measuring perfect HB was 162 or 168 can't remember what she said. There is ONLY ONE! Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Kelly9 said:


> YAY NICOLE!!!!!!! Picture?
> 
> Scan was perfect all is measuring perfect HB was 162 or 168 can't remember what she said. There is ONLY ONE! Thank goodness for that!

This is this afternoon, 9dpo. 

I have all of the tests in my journal :)
 



Attached Files:







9dpoafternoon.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kelly9

I'm subscribed to your journal but didn't see it pop up... hrm. Will resubscribe :) Thats a great line!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Kelly9 said:


> I'm subscribed to your journal but didn't see it pop up... hrm. Will resubscribe :) Thats a great line!

Thank you :)


----------



## candycurls

Wow congrats Nicoleole. Im sure this will be a keeper :)
Great news about little bean Kelly9... 
Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies! :hug:

It seems this month wont be my lucky one. I dont seem to be ovulating. I am charting and using FF but no joy. This is despite +ve OPK this cycle and last cycle. 
I must be having short LH surges that are not powerful enough to trigger ovulation.
I am taking vitex- although I stopped it temporarily after I got my :af: this cycle as I thought things were back to normal :(
I am still bfing a lot over night and on weekends so clearly my body isnt ready yet for #2. 

It sucks a bit but I think it will happen eventually. Patience is the way to go.

:dust: :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

It will happen! Not stressing will help. I was a weird one and got AF back three months post partum to the day despite bf'ing on demand. I am hoping and praying that she stays away longer this time around!


----------



## polaris

Congratulations Nicoleole!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Hello ladies! :hi:

My little BooBooDoll is 9 weeks old and we DTD for the first time post-birth on Saturday night. Now, we haven't exactly talked about contraception/when we'll TTC/etc, but DH knows I'm not on anything just breastfeeding... So it kind of looks like we're NTNP! 
I'm excited as I'd love our kids to be close in age like my brother and I were, we were so close growing up!


----------



## candycurls

Hi Starlithome,

welcome!! Im wondering if your BooBooDolll likes the BooBooBoob? :)
If she does... you may have to wait a wee while :)

:hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

candycurls said:


> Hi Starlithome,
> 
> welcome!! Im wondering if your BooBooDolll likes the BooBooBoob? :)
> If she does... you may have to wait a wee while :)
> 
> :hugs:

She does like the BooBooBoob :rofl: But I read that you have more of a chance of getting pregnant if the baby isn't eating every 2-3 hours at night? She's at about 2 feeds at night, about 5 hours apart usually. So... :shrug: I'm not wanting to get pregnant again instantly :winkwink:


----------



## lindblum

I've been temping and found out i have a luteal phase of only 5 days :( and i appeared to ovulate on cycle day 24!! my periods have only been 14-20 days prior to that. I'm currently at 3dpo. 
Af is due on Sunday. I know most likely i'll get it and trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## gina8177

I haven't been around in a long time, but thought I would update. We got a BFP about a month ago! Yay! It was after 9 months of TTC while breastfeeding. We just ended up throwing everything out the window and DTD every other day, lol.


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> :blush: bfp today at 8dpo


CONGRATS!!

Also...YAY Kelly...I'm so happy for you! 

On the other hand, AF is 3 days late here!! Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> :blush: bfp today at 8dpo
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Also...YAY Kelly...I'm so happy for you!
> 
> On the other hand, AF is 3 days late here!! Fingers crossed eh?Click to expand...

3 days late! Yay that is sounding very promising! Actually when I saw your name as last posted on this thread I got an immediate gut feeling that you were pregnant! So you never know, maybe I have previously unrecognized psychic powers, LOL. Best of luck, have you tested at all yet?


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> :blush: bfp today at 8dpo
> 
> 
> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Also...YAY Kelly...I'm so happy for you!
> 
> On the other hand, AF is 3 days late here!! Fingers crossed eh?Click to expand...
> 
> 3 days late! Yay that is sounding very promising! *Actually when I saw your name as last posted on this thread I got an immediate gut feeling that you were pregnant!* So you never know, maybe I have previously unrecognized psychic powers, LOL. Best of luck, have you tested at all yet?Click to expand...

I hope you do have psychic powers!! I'm not testing for a day or two...as I don't want to just be late and be gutted lol! I'm testing on the 9th!


----------



## Kelly9

Haha I got the same gut feeling to! Test already!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> Haha I got the same gut feeling to! Test already!

haha...I'll pop out to the shops later and get a test then you impatient lot lol!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I forgot to write on here... tests went super negative and I started bleeding yesterday. Another chemical miscarriage. :(


----------



## bubbywings

cookielucylou said:


> Not too long now Kelly!
> I've been temp charting but think I must be doing something wrong as it's all over the place.

Just wanted to say hi Cookie. Our little ones are 3 days apart! Hubby and I are NTNP right now.


----------



## JellyBeann

:bfn:


----------



## JellyBeann

Still doesn't explain why no af though!! If she's not here in a few days, I'll test again!


----------



## polaris

Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:

JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(

I'm confuused as to why no AF 4 days late...if nothing by Friday, I will test again


----------



## Kelly9

Well I hope you Get a positive in 4 days! 

Nicole :hugs: will update when home.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

polaris said:


> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(

They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.

My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...


That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:Click to expand...

Tbh, military doctors are horrible. I've had 3 different sets of military doctors so far, and all of them have not helped. 
I'm always told one of these things:
1) You had miscarriages before your daughter and look at her now!
2) You're young. You have plenty of time to get pregnant. 
3) It's because you're breastfeeding, you need to stop.

And a bunch of other things, but that's the main ones. TBH, I'm starting to think it's DH and his sperm. All of my angels in the past 6 months have been chemicals, which are normally because something wrong with the sperm or the egg. :shrug: He works with satellites. I wouldn't be surprised if his sperm had 7 heads, and 20 tails. :lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, military doctors are horrible. I've had 3 different sets of military doctors so far, and all of them have not helped.
> I'm always told one of these things:
> 1) You had miscarriages before your daughter and look at her now!
> 2) You're young. You have plenty of time to get pregnant.
> 3) It's because you're breastfeeding, you need to stop.
> 
> And a bunch of other things, but that's the main ones. TBH, I'm starting to think it's DH and his sperm. All of my angels in the past 6 months have been chemicals, which are normally because something wrong with the sperm or the egg. :shrug: He works with satellites. *I wouldn't be surprised if his sperm had 7 heads, and 20 tails.* :lol:Click to expand...

:rofl: that made me giggle! Maybe it is his spermies! (can you afford to get his sperm tested privately? Might put your mind at rest!)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, military doctors are horrible. I've had 3 different sets of military doctors so far, and all of them have not helped.
> I'm always told one of these things:
> 1) You had miscarriages before your daughter and look at her now!
> 2) You're young. You have plenty of time to get pregnant.
> 3) It's because you're breastfeeding, you need to stop.
> 
> And a bunch of other things, but that's the main ones. TBH, I'm starting to think it's DH and his sperm. All of my angels in the past 6 months have been chemicals, which are normally because something wrong with the sperm or the egg. :shrug: He works with satellites. *I wouldn't be surprised if his sperm had 7 heads, and 20 tails.* :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that made me giggle! Maybe it is his spermies! (can you afford to get his sperm tested privately? Might put your mind at rest!)Click to expand...

lol he's not comfortable with that yet, but I'm talking to him about it. It'll probably cost about $400 though, not including the co-pay to get the appointment. That's stupid expensive to just looks at some sperm under a microscope lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, military doctors are horrible. I've had 3 different sets of military doctors so far, and all of them have not helped.
> I'm always told one of these things:
> 1) You had miscarriages before your daughter and look at her now!
> 2) You're young. You have plenty of time to get pregnant.
> 3) It's because you're breastfeeding, you need to stop.
> 
> And a bunch of other things, but that's the main ones. TBH, I'm starting to think it's DH and his sperm. All of my angels in the past 6 months have been chemicals, which are normally because something wrong with the sperm or the egg. :shrug: He works with satellites. *I wouldn't be surprised if his sperm had 7 heads, and 20 tails.* :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that made me giggle! Maybe it is his spermies! (can you afford to get his sperm tested privately? Might put your mind at rest!)Click to expand...
> 
> lol he's not comfortable with that yet, but I'm talking to him about it. It'll probably cost about $400 though, not including the co-pay to get the appointment. That's stupid expensive to just looks at some sperm under a microscope lolClick to expand...

It is a lot of cash, you're right, maybe buy a microscope and do it yourself :rofl:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> Nicoleole :hugs: I'm so sorry hun. That must be three over the last six months or so isn't it? Have you spoken to the doctor about why this is happening to you? :hugs:
> 
> JellyBeann - gutted that my psychic powers aren't working for you. :(
> 
> They wont help me. I have Aeri, so technically I'm perfect fertility to them :(
> And yup, 3 in 6 months :( June 17th, August 31st, and November 6th.
> 
> My older sister has a blood clotting disorder that is treatable with baby aspirin. I took that with the last two pregnancies Nd didn't work :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's really mean of them, how do they know without testing you or at least looking into it a bit more? Hope you're okay though :hugs: I'm feeling bad enough after my one loss, so this must be really hard on you hun :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh, military doctors are horrible. I've had 3 different sets of military doctors so far, and all of them have not helped.
> I'm always told one of these things:
> 1) You had miscarriages before your daughter and look at her now!
> 2) You're young. You have plenty of time to get pregnant.
> 3) It's because you're breastfeeding, you need to stop.
> 
> And a bunch of other things, but that's the main ones. TBH, I'm starting to think it's DH and his sperm. All of my angels in the past 6 months have been chemicals, which are normally because something wrong with the sperm or the egg. :shrug: He works with satellites. *I wouldn't be surprised if his sperm had 7 heads, and 20 tails.* :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that made me giggle! Maybe it is his spermies! (can you afford to get his sperm tested privately? Might put your mind at rest!)Click to expand...
> 
> lol he's not comfortable with that yet, but I'm talking to him about it. It'll probably cost about $400 though, not including the co-pay to get the appointment. That's stupid expensive to just looks at some sperm under a microscope lolClick to expand...
> 
> It is a lot of cash, you're right, maybe buy a microscope and do it yourself :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Might freak out if I did see sperm with 7 heads and 20 tails! :lol:


----------



## JellyBeann

:witch: is now 5 days late girls! And I am getting up at either 1am or 6am for a wee! I'm going to test tomorrow morning...how long is best to hold urine for before testing? Is 5/6 hours enough?


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say that should be good enough jelly. 

I think an sa is a great start Nicole if you can get dh on board eventually. It's the easiest test to do to since its non envasive.


----------



## JellyBeann

WOW Kelly, you're 8 weeks already!!? Where has that time gone?


----------



## cookielucylou

This thread has been busy :)
Fingers crossed for you Jelly. We are out again this month as af arrived early! I need to book in for a smear is it safe to have one if we are ttc? I was booked last week but af decided to start the same day.


----------



## JellyBeann

cookielucylou said:


> This thread has been busy :)
> Fingers crossed for you Jelly. We are out again this month as af arrived early! I need to book in for a smear is it safe to have one if we are ttc? I was booked last week but af decided to start the same day.

Thanks! Not sure about smears not being safe while TTC...I really need to have one too, but the past 2 times I've been booked in AF has shown too lol!


----------



## polaris

Good luck with testing tomorrow Jellybeann, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Kelly9

Smears don't matter if you're ttc they're just scrapings of the outside of the cervix so go for it. I had to have one at my first prenatal cause it had been a bit to long.


----------



## JellyBeann

Argh...Still no :bfp: or :witch: Really starting to annoy me now, can I have one or the other, please (but if I get a choice, I'll take the :bfp: thanks!)


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann said:


> Argh...Still no :bfp: or :witch: Really starting to annoy me now, can I have one or the other, please (but if I get a choice, I'll take the :bfp: thanks!)

:growlmad::grr::grr::growlmad:

That is so frustrating! Has your cycle generally been regular?


----------



## JellyBeann

polaris said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Argh...Still no :bfp: or :witch: Really starting to annoy me now, can I have one or the other, please (but if I get a choice, I'll take the :bfp: thanks!)
> 
> :growlmad::grr::grr::growlmad:
> 
> That is so frustrating! Has your cycle generally been regular?Click to expand...

Thanks, it is so frustrating not knowing...I do feel really :sick: today though...maybe a good sign?

Yeah, I usually have 23 or 24 day cycle...I did have a loss back in July, but my cycles were right back on track by Late August!! I bought another 2 tests today to take again maybe Sunday(CD32) or Monday(CD33)


----------



## JellyBeann

If :witch: doesn't show by next Friday (18th / 14 days late / CD37 ) I'm going to book blood tests at the doctors!


----------



## Kelly9

Maybe you just ovulated later then yOu though? I hope it turns into a bfp to!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> Maybe you just ovulated later then yOu though? I hope it turns into a bfp to!


I could have...but I don't feel any signs of AF coming on at all? Since the MC, I have been having a stomach complaint (like an irony/full feeling in my belly) about 10 days before AF comes on...

It's just driving me crazy not knowing which way it's going!


----------



## Kelly9

Waiting does suck but thats what ttc and pregnancy is all about!


----------



## JellyBeann

Kelly9 said:


> Waiting does suck but thats what ttc and pregnancy is all about!

Too true!! It's driving me crazy!


----------



## polaris

Hope the sick feeling is a good sign! Although I have found out that I feel slightly nauseous every month in the run up to AF. It is SOOO frustrating because every month I am sure that I must be pregnant. I don't think I had that before I had Thomas.


----------



## Kelly9

It could be a hormonal thing.


----------



## JellyBeann

Argh, I don't know what to think, i am going to put it to the back of my mind now, and try and forget for another week or two lol!

How is everyone else?


----------



## bubbywings

Hi ladies I am new to this thread. I am still breastfeeding my little one and today got a BFP. I am hoping I don't have to stop breastfeeding yet.


----------



## polaris

bubbywings said:


> Hi ladies I am new to this thread. I am still breastfeeding my little one and today got a BFP. I am hoping I don't have to stop breastfeeding yet.

No reason to stop breastfeeding, you can keep breastfeeding throughout the pregnancy and if you want to you can tandem nurse when the new baby arrives. Congratulations on your pregnancy!!


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations bubbywings. How long had you been ttc for?


----------



## Per16

Hi ladies I was wondering if I could join you, I am mummy to Annabelle who is 2 and 1 month and still feeding tonnes!!! We are now desperate for a sibling for our darling little girl but also dont want to fully wean her!!! Oh dear! I had my first PPP last month which lasted for about 3 days and seemed to be the real deal with cramps etc (I think it was brough ton by Annie not being well so didnt feed as often as she normally would) Spurred on by this I have tried to limit feeding to just in the morning, at nap time and unfortunately all through the night :cry: she eats terribly so I feel too bad to not feed her in the night incase she is starving! I do know however that there will be no chance of concieving our no 2 if she keeps feeding like this, I was wondering what you ladies did/doing to spur on your fertility? did you have to toally wean? Is there anything I can take to pur on ovulation? I have not ovulated this month as no CM whatso ever excuse the crudeness but I have been as dry as a bone oh noooo:wacko: so just wanted to join some ladies who are in the same boat as me! Thank you in advance!


----------



## JellyBeann

What do you all think of my test pic I don't know If I am imagining the line or not, but if it's there, it's incredibly feint!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Wow, this thread has got busy!!

Jelly, have you got a closer pic? I _think_ I see a line. FX for you, cannot imagine how frustrating it must be for you right now!

So sorry Nicole, cannot believe this has happened to you again :hugs:.

:happydance: Yay Kelly9, sooo pleased everything is going well for you hun!

How is everyone else doing?

After an emotional weekend we've decided to not try for a couple of months. My LO is a very high needs baby, everyone says "when he starts xyz he'll calm down" or "when he's blah, blah age he'll be better" but all these ages & milestones are coming & going & he is still soooo incredibly clingy, won't sleep, feeds loads etc etc. So now really isn't a good time to be pregnant :cry:.
Also my LP is still only 7 days (double :cry:!!). This weekend I was all ready to quit BF for many reasons, my heart doesn't want to but IDK, LO is just so difficult & with BF obviously effecting my fertility things got on top of me. So I'm hoping a break from ttc will clear my head & if I do want to stop BF it'll be because I think I should rather than stopping for the sake of TTC (if that makes sense?!)

On a side note though, has anyone any experience or know of any good links on Progesterone cream? I have read a lot of good things about it increasing the LP, if my LP doesn't increase in a couple of months I think that will be my next step.

Good luck everyone :kiss:


----------



## JellyBeann

It'll be too late to take another now, won't it? I did the test like 20 minutes ago... I think I can see the pic better when I zoom out though...thanks hun x


----------



## Nicoleoleole

I see it JellyBeann :D


----------



## Mork

Hey ladies, just popping by to let you all know it is possible to get a bfp whilst bfing and with a 7 day lp - I have done it! My lo still feeds at least 6-8 times a day and often through the night, we ecological feed too. My lp was only 7 days since my periods returned at one year pp. We have been ttc for 1 year (since lo was 4 months). Good luck to all of you, hope its your turn very soon xxx


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Jelly, get a FRER!!!! Go go!!!! :haha:

Mork, wow really?! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...I might get one tomorrow..


----------



## Kelly9

I see something faint but I don't see colour so it could be an evap, I would get a frer as it should pic it all up better! Looking forward to your re poas!

Congrats MORK!


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann - I can also see a faint shadow but could be an evap, I really hope it's your BFP though, I agree you should get a FRER tomorrow! Very exciting!

Mork - congratulations on your pregnancy! :happydance::happydance:

Mum22G - :hugs: Sounds like taking a break from TTC could be a good move for you, although I'm sorry that you are so stressed out with it all at the moment, it can all get a bit too much at times. No experience with progesterone cream I'm afraid. How old is your LO? Hopefully your LP will naturally get longer over the next couple of months anyway.


----------



## JellyBeann

Just did another test, and there was an even fainter line...But I did goout and buy 2 FRERs, so will see with the fmu!


----------



## lucy_x

Oh no iv just seen your ticker Jellybeann im sorry :hugs:

Im sorry i havent been around much guys, without AF and stll feeding like mad i didnt really see there was much i could add to this group :(

Anyway, Iv started spotting again today.....Kinda thought it wass coming, mad backache and pain in my ovarys!....Lets just hope this time im releasing eggs and this is it!

Gonna start temping again tomorrow!
Wish me luck!


----------



## JellyBeann

lucy_x said:


> Oh no iv just seen your ticker Jellybeann im sorry :hugs:
> 
> Im sorry i havent been around much guys, without AF and stll feeding like mad i didnt really see there was much i could add to this group :(
> 
> Anyway, Iv started spotting again today.....Kinda thought it wass coming, mad backache and pain in my ovarys!....Lets just hope this time im releasing eggs and this is it!
> 
> Gonna start temping again tomorrow!
> Wish me luck!

thankyou hun x

GL for your lady organs remembering what to do :lol:


----------



## polaris

JellyBeann, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Lucy - hopefully your cycle will get back on track now, yay.


----------



## lucy_x

So girls when your cycles came back, what was your first AF like, I had terrible terrible crams before hand....a real ache, But not very heavy flow (almost like before pregnancy) and it lasted 4 days, nothing for a day and then full force agani today :shrug: does this sound about right? I know they differ :dohh: Just hope this isnt another set of anovulatory cycles :(


----------



## Torz

Hi to all TTC while BF. I stopped BCP at the end of september because we want to TTC No.2, i had AF on 2-6th November so if my cycle is like what it was before my son (28 days) then i should be due on round about now. My son only feeds now during the night & drinks cows mild during the day.

I kinda feel like i could be pregnant but dont know if that is just my wishful thinking.

Anyway, i wanted to ask to the ladies that have sucessfully gotten pregnant while BF'ing, did your nipples feel strange - sore/tingly when BF'ing? For the past week & a half when ever Alfie latches on it feels strange, its ok while he is feeding its just when he first latches on.


----------



## Mork

Hi Torz :) In answer to your question, yes mine felt weird when lo feeds at start of pregnancy, but also did at ov time - hope this is it for you! x


----------



## Lillylemon

Hi ladies,

I'm new to this thread but am TTC and breastfeeding DS who is 16-months. He feeds once in day for his nap, once at bed and then between 2 and 4 times before morning. When I say 'feed' it is more a little suckle for 5mins but he does get some milk. 

We have been NTNP but are now trying, in the sense that I am monitoring my cycles, ovulation etc. My periods came back when DS was 13-months so I have had a 40-day cycle, 32-days and last month's was 25-days! Never had one that short before! 

I did OPKs last month and I am a little confused...I got a strong-ish line around CD12 (but it took the full 10mins to come up) but then a really strong line CD20 (and quicker) but how could I then have a period 5 days later?? Could my LP be that short? I read somewhere you can get another surge of LH before your period so I'm hoping that's what the OPK picked up. I also had my EWCM around CD20 too. I am currently on CD12 and I feel horrible, moody, like I usually do when I'm ovulating so hoping I am.


----------



## pip101

Hi ladies- I am sort of just lurking here. My lo is just 6wks today and Iwould dearly like no4 but hubby is not so sure. I didnt get af back until DD1 was 12mths and DD2 was 10mo....and both times I conceived the next month- so I dont know if there is any way I could somehow conceive earlier or not. DD2 weaned herself at 10mths...I would have liked to carry on so I'll probably feed DS until a year or so all going to plan -so going on past history I wont get af for ages- anyone conceived early with no af??


----------



## pip101

anyone tried soy isoflavones while bf??


----------



## cookielucylou

Well a little disappointed now, I've been having to go to the toilet loads so was hoping it was a pregnancy symptom. I done a test on fri and it was bfn and then af arrived yesterday so obviously it wasn't. We have been trying for 6 months now, which I know isn't really that long but I was hoping to have had a bfp by now, as I wanted babies quite close together.


----------



## MandaAnda

Hang in there, hun. We've been trying (well, trying to try...haha...difficult when DH is away during the week) for coming on seven months now. But I'm not having periods yet, so I think it's still pointless for us right now.


----------



## JellyBeann

I am desperate to conceive this cycle, my due date will be the week of my birthday!! So yes, I am very desperate to conceive this cycle, any tips for me? AF due 14th, ovulation should be around the 28th December...


----------



## Nicoleoleole

Bee pollen? It tends to make people a bit more fertile? :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> Bee pollen? It tends to make people a bit more fertile? :)

really?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Bee pollen? It tends to make people a bit more fertile? :)
> 
> really?Click to expand...

Yup! The bee pollen capsules? Everyone I know who took them got pregnant the first cycle. I took it in October and got pregnant, but mine ended in a miscarriage, so I don't really have a say in it. :/


----------



## JellyBeann

Nicoleoleole said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Bee pollen? It tends to make people a bit more fertile? :)
> 
> really?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! The bee pollen capsules? Everyone I know who took them got pregnant the first cycle. I took it in October and got pregnant, but mine ended in a miscarriage, so I don't really have a say in it. :/Click to expand...

ooh, I might (will) look into that!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

JellyBeann said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> Bee pollen? It tends to make people a bit more fertile? :)
> 
> really?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! The bee pollen capsules? Everyone I know who took them got pregnant the first cycle. I took it in October and got pregnant, but mine ended in a miscarriage, so I don't really have a say in it. :/Click to expand...
> 
> ooh, I might (will) look into that!Click to expand...

Good luck! :D It's also a natural antidepressant. :D I definitely felt better taking them :rofl:


----------



## phyleon

I really need some opinions on what's happening to me, I don't know who else to ask! Help?


----------



## phyleon

Hello! I had my son December 2010 and we are constantly breastfeeding and I haven't had a cycle yet. A few weeks ago, strange things started happening. Fell asleep sitting up, I've been tired ever since, I've been nauseous off and on, my nose is stuffy, orange juice tastes like feet, I'm starving and full then starving again, and I've been cramping for about a week. Here's the most strange part: I took a test on Thursday and a line showed up immediately. A faint line, but it was there. Took a digital yesterday and it said "no." Could this be my cycle starting for the first time or is it possible the digital was wrong?


----------



## pip101

hey
have you taken another test?? I know there were times when I was bf both my daughters when I was pos I was preg but it mustve just been hormones- and I never got a pos test! do another test with fmu.....GL


----------



## Torz

Mork said:


> Hi Torz :) In answer to your question, yes mine felt weird when lo feeds at start of pregnancy, but also did at ov time - hope this is it for you! x

Thankyou very much for your response.

I got my :bfp: this morning :happydance:


----------



## cookielucylou

I'm going to have to leave you ladies for a while, I got my smear results today and have to go back for further examinations. It's advices not to get pregnant invade I need treatment. So gutted at the moment :(


----------



## pip101

cookielucylou said:


> I'm going to have to leave you ladies for a while, I got my smear results today and have to go back for further examinations. It's advices not to get pregnant invade I need treatment. So gutted at the moment :(

hi- I hope things are ok and that theyre just being cautious.xx


----------



## cookielucylou

Thanks Pip. 
Has anyone on here had this done? How long will it be until we can get back to ttc?


----------



## polaris

OMG ladies, I got my :bfp: this morning!!! Faint but definitely there! I'm so in shock, I was so sure I wasn't even going to ovulate this month as I didn't ovulate until CD28! Thank God OH and I went for that one last BD session just in case! 

I had even booked a GP appointment to ask about Clomid/referral to a fertility specialist earlier this month but I had to cancel it because I was in a bad accident on the bicycle. If I hadn't cancelled it, I would have been already pregnant without knowing it going for the appointment. Now the panic starts though as I worry about all the xrays and medications that I've been on over the last few weeks before knowing that I was pregnant. Please please let my little bean be OK!!


----------



## Mork

Congratulations polaris!! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## lucy_x

So girlies, how long till your cycles regulated? / you didnt get anovoulatory cycles?

My AF has arrived today, so a 6 wek cycle. and i dditn ovulate last month :shrug:

Really need to drop some feeds :cry:


----------



## Mork

Lucy-X, I got my periods back at 1 year pp, and was pregnant 5 months later, without dropping feeds day or night (lo feeds at least 6-8 times a day still now). I hope that you get your bfp soon xxx


----------



## lucy_x

thanks hun, im hoping its soon!!


----------



## pip101

Has anyone here tried vitex to encourage ov before af has returned?? I dont usually get my af until I wean (at about 12-14mths for my girls) but I conceived that first month after with both. would love to get bfp again soon before hubby decides that 3 is enough!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi Ladies!

Haven't been on here for a few weeks, hope everyone is doing on :thumbup:.

Cookie, just saw your update, hope everything is ok? :hugs:

CONGRATS Polaris! :happydance:

And as for me, I'm still in complete shock! Got my BFP 2 weeks ago :blush:. Absoluately crazy, as we had decided not to try last month, we DTD just once, but I know that I ov'd at least 3 days earlier than my previous cycles. So it looks like the B6 + B12 + Vitex finally kicked in increased my LP. Feeling very nervous as I have zero symptoms, which is very unlike my previous pregnancies, usually feel pretty ill by 6 weeks pregnant :wacko:.

So the old theory of it happening when you don't try seemed to apply to me!

Good luck to all, sending you lots of baby dust!! x


----------



## polaris

Mum22GTTC said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a few weeks, hope everyone is doing on :thumbup:.
> 
> Cookie, just saw your update, hope everything is ok? :hugs:
> 
> CONGRATS Polaris! :happydance:
> 
> And as for me, I'm still in complete shock! Got my BFP 2 weeks ago :blush:. Absoluately crazy, as we had decided not to try last month, we DTD just once, but I know that I ov'd at least 3 days earlier than my previous cycles. So it looks like the B6 + B12 + Vitex finally kicked in increased my LP. Feeling very nervous as I have zero symptoms, which is very unlike my previous pregnancies, usually feel pretty ill by 6 weeks pregnant :wacko:.
> 
> So the old theory of it happening when you don't try seemed to apply to me!
> 
> Good luck to all, sending you lots of baby dust!! x

Wow congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:
I have no symptoms either except for needing to pee a lot. That's amazing that you got your BFP the month that you weren't really trying!!


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Thank you :flower: I know, it really is crazy, I must have ov'd so much earlier than previous cycles.

Just goes to show how much & how suddenly our cycles can change when breastfeeding - so here's hoping lots more ladies on here get lucky! :hugs:


----------



## pip101

Mum22GTTC said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Haven't been on here for a few weeks, hope everyone is doing on :thumbup:.
> 
> Cookie, just saw your update, hope everything is ok? :hugs:
> 
> CONGRATS Polaris! :happydance:
> 
> And as for me, I'm still in complete shock! Got my BFP 2 weeks ago :blush:. Absoluately crazy, as we had decided not to try last month, we DTD just once, but I know that I ov'd at least 3 days earlier than my previous cycles. So it looks like the B6 + B12 + Vitex finally kicked in increased my LP. Feeling very nervous as I have zero symptoms, which is very unlike my previous pregnancies, usually feel pretty ill by 6 weeks pregnant :wacko:.
> 
> So the old theory of it happening when you don't try seemed to apply to me!
> 
> Good luck to all, sending you lots of baby dust!! x

Hey- congrats on the bfp!! How old is your youngest??


----------



## Mum22GTTC

Hi Pip,

Thank you :flower: He was 13 months when I concieved number 4. It was my 5th cycle since getting my periods back, but my cyles have been all over the place.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I'm going to be leaving this group soon! LO is weaning!


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations on the bfps :)


----------



## lindblum

Hi, just wondering does anyone here have a short luteal phase? I have been monitoring my last 5 cycles and only ovulated 3 times around cycle day 26 and have a luteal phase of 3-5days. 
This month I ovulated on day 14 and am at 10dpo. I didn't expect it to change so suddenly, i thought it was a gradual change?


----------



## lucy_x

looks liek im not going to ovulate, or if i do it will be a very short leutal phase :(

heres my chart, 

My Ovulation Chart 

Looks like i was just bout to ov, then somehow missed it :( strange, im getting horrendous ovulation pains....With any luck i will ovulate in the next day or 2.


----------



## Debi

Hi ladies! Can I join you?! DD is 13 months and OH & i have been sorta trying... Got AF back about 3 months ago but my cycles have been crazy... I have spent an absolute fortune on preg tests and my OH thinks i'm a complete nutcase :flower: !! Anyways bought some superdrugs own OPK's today, took one on whim as had a tiny bit of ewcm and it was pos!! Can't believe it :happydance: REALLY hope I may actually ovulate!


----------



## lindblum

lucy_x said:


> looks liek im not going to ovulate, or if i do it will be a very short leutal phase :(
> 
> heres my chart,
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Looks like i was just bout to ov, then somehow missed it :( strange, im getting horrendous ovulation pains....With any luck i will ovulate in the next day or 2.

My previous 5 cycles i was ovulating on cycle day 26, and the period came 5 days later. If you do have a short luteal phase, I've read taking a vitamin B complex can help lengthen it out. how long is your luteal phase?


----------



## lindblum

Debi said:


> Hi ladies! Can I join you?! DD is 13 months and OH & i have been sorta trying... Got AF back about 3 months ago but my cycles have been crazy... I have spent an absolute fortune on preg tests and my OH thinks i'm a complete nutcase :flower: !! Anyways bought some superdrugs own OPK's today, took one on whim as had a tiny bit of ewcm and it was pos!! Can't believe it :happydance: REALLY hope I may actually ovulate!

hi debi! are you charting?


----------



## Debi

Hey Lindblum :hugs: Eh no I haven't really been charting.. been trying to keep an eye on cm and kinda trying cp but i don't really know what i'm doing with that!! I wasn't even gona do an opk today but i couldn't resist! My cycles have been really long (like 7 weeks!) and i reckon i'm on about cd15ish so i'm surprised to be getting a pos OPK. I started taking a bvit 3 days ago so wonder if that has anythin to do with it... duno if that would wrk so soon right enough! Don't temp as up so much through the night with wee one.

Congrats on ur bfp!!!!

x


----------



## lindblum

My baby wakes up about 3-5 times in the night and i was able to temp, so don't let that stop you x 
in case you're interested here's my chart. 

the temps are erratic but there is some kind of pattern still

good luck x


----------



## lucy_x

Lindblum.... Iv no idea :( it varies, And i cant really tell because as far as FF says iv never ovulated....From my 'near' ovulation day though, id give it 5-8 days....

Will start the VitB in the morning, already had some in my cupboard.


----------



## Debi

Think i'll join that site and give it a go! Thanks for sharing!!! What time did you temp? Just when you woke up for the day?


----------



## lindblum

lucy_x said:


> Lindblum.... Iv no idea :( it varies, And i cant really tell because as far as FF says iv never ovulated....From my 'near' ovulation day though, id give it 5-8 days....
> 
> Will start the VitB in the morning, already had some in my cupboard.

if you are not, maybe do opks too? when i first started charting i would get positive opks but fertility friend never indicated ovulation. I think it was error on my part tho, i was still getting used to temping x


----------



## lindblum

Debi said:


> Think i'll join that site and give it a go! Thanks for sharing!!! What time did you temp? Just when you woke up for the day?

i took my temperature at 8-9 am because i knew my baby would sleep for at least 2 (normally 3)hrs straight. If your baby wakes you at temp-taking time and cries for milk and you decide to feed her before taking your temp, get back in bed under the covers after the feed and wait at least 5 mins before taking your temp. 
I noticed that i would have a temp drop of ~0.2 celcius after the feed. So getting back in bed helped me get more consistent temperatures (as opposed to erratic shooting up and down). 

After you get used to it, you'll notice what temp pattern is normal for you x


----------



## Debi

Thanks! I'll try that then :flower: x


----------



## lindblum

lucy_x said:


> looks liek im not going to ovulate, or if i do it will be a very short leutal phase :(
> 
> heres my chart,
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Looks like i was just bout to ov, then somehow missed it :( strange, im getting horrendous ovulation pains....With any luck i will ovulate in the next day or 2.

just had another look at your chart, it looks either you ovulated on cycle day 10 or 14 but can't tell until another two days. Sometimes i would get a rapid drop before ff could detect 3 high temps even tho i got a positive opk. hopefully it was on cycle day 10 for you x


----------



## lucy_x

lindblum said:


> lucy_x said:
> 
> 
> looks liek im not going to ovulate, or if i do it will be a very short leutal phase :(
> 
> heres my chart,
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Looks like i was just bout to ov, then somehow missed it :( strange, im getting horrendous ovulation pains....With any luck i will ovulate in the next day or 2.
> 
> just had another look at your chart, it looks either you ovulated on cycle day 10 or 14 but can't tell until another two days. Sometimes i would get a rapid drop before ff could detect 3 high temps even tho i got a positive opk. hopefully it was on cycle day 10 for you xClick to expand...

hopefully hun, I will defo buy some more OPKs and just take one everyday until i get a hit i guess :shrug:, What time did you take your OPKs, i heard 2pm (afternoon was best?)

x x


----------



## lindblum

ive read 2pm is best, but i only got positive opks with fmu. i think it might be related to night waking? i took them twice a day the first cycle and i was using IC opks x


----------



## bubbles

hi ladies :wave: do you mind if I join you? DH and I have just started TTC #3 and I'm currently tandem nursing my 3yr old and 15month old. Going in completely blind this time as no sign of AF.


----------



## Debi

Hi Bubbles, welcome :flower:!

Wow tandem nursing, hope i get the chance to do the same!! No signs of AF at all then?

Lucy_x I took mine at about 4pm...I got the superdrug own brand ones which were bogoff (so ten for 16 bux) and i have got a positive 2 days in a row at that time, so i'm hoping it's accurate!

Does anyone know when I would be likely to ovulate then? Does it go from the first pos opk? I tried to temp this morning but only have one reading so I have nothing to compare against.. cm seems to have dried up too so i'm a bit confused! xx


----------



## bubbles

I had a bleed a 6+ weeks ago but I'm convinced it was pill induced, I've done HPTs but all neg. We always planned on TTC june time this year but because I started having problems with the pill (and we both got insanely broody) we moved it forward. I've been and bought some Agnus Castus today in the hope that it'll kick start AF but will have to wait and see, knowing my luck though it'll just decrease my supply :lol:


----------



## cookielucylou

Hi ladies. i had treatment done thursday to remove the abnormal cells on my cervix, and been told no sex for a month. hopefully after that we will continue with ttc. i have read on line there is more chance of miscarying after treatment, but the doctor didnt mention anything like that so i shall not be happy now if that does happen.


----------



## lucy_x

My Ovulation Chart 


anyone else think today is possibly OV day? its my lowest temp.....

Also my cervix, very high (almost impossible to feel :shrug:) & didnt feel particularly hard


----------



## lucy_x

bumpy...I really think todays the day, cant even feel my cevix now :lol:


----------



## bubbles

Fingers crossed you catch that egg lucy_x 

Are you ladies taking anything to help? After alot of research I am taking AC and EPO along side my folic acid


----------



## JellyBeann

I've got til Monday, apparently before I should test!! :grr: I want to know NOWW!! I'll test again tomorrow fmu, I've had a couple of days break!


----------



## lindblum

lucy_x said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> anyone else think today is possibly OV day? its my lowest temp.....
> 
> Also my cervix, very high (almost impossible to feel :shrug:) & didnt feel particularly hard

looks like you did on january 10th x


----------



## lucy_x

FF has set my ovulation day at day 21 :wohoo:, Knowing my luck il enter tomorrows temp and it will say i havent ovulated again :dohh:

Anyway ignoring that, i dont think id mind if i didnt catch this cycle, as to know im ovulating is really good news!

Should i continue to have a 32day cycle (like the last was) It also means i have my standard (prepregnancy) lutel phase back tooooooooo :wohoo:


----------



## lucy_x

OMG jellybeann :wohoo: Why didnt you update, congratulations, i hope its a sticky bean :flower:

Not feeling positive this cycle, Im not sure when to expect AF as its been varying since getting my cycles back, im currently 6dpo and feel no different :( Either way, in preperation for my next cycle anknow how to increase LP length?

x


----------



## lucy_x

Lindblum, Im so sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya Girls! Just thought I'd let you know...

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=325856&amp;d=1326744222


----------



## lindblum

congrats jellybean, happy and healthy 9moonths x


----------



## lucy_x

II think AF must be on her way, Im 7dpo and temps went down 0.2c today :(, cramping very badly so my LP cant be aslong as i thought it was.....Only time will tell i guess x


----------



## lindblum

fingers crossed lucy, it could be an implantation dip x


----------



## lucy_x

Hopefully, a girl can dream lol. x x


----------



## lucy_x

temps back up :shrug:


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies....I was looking through the groups and this one seems like a good fit for me. I have a 5 year old DD and a 10 month old DD. I'm breastfeeding and plan to continue for some time so I'm not sure how it's going to mess with my cycles and ovulation. A link to my chart is in my siggy. I just started temping again a few days ago so I'm not sure if I'm pre or post O right now.


----------



## lucy_x

o for anyone who stiull reads this group, My temp went up 0.7degrees C today :wacko:, Im 11dpo, Good or bad sign :shrug: (My Ovulation Chart)


----------



## lindblum

lucy_x said:


> o for anyone who stiull reads this group, My temp went up 0.7degrees C today :wacko:, Im 11dpo, Good or bad sign :shrug: (My Ovulation Chart)

good sign! are you going to wait til after af is due to test?


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girls, I am sure I will see you all again soon, but I managed to conceive my second child! I am still very cautious as I had 2 losses, but I've passed the dates of the previous miscarriages, so I am very excited and a lot less nervous now! Anyway, I wish you all the luck in the world, getting your :bfp:s and to see you in the pregnancy and even baby sections very soon! :hi: love you all xx


----------



## lucy_x

I don't know when af is :lol: will probably test 14dpo if at doesn't show! X


----------



## lindblum

lucy thats some willpower! i would've caved and tested already :p


jellybeann, goodluck x


----------



## cookielucylou

Congratulations jellybeann.
Still another 2 weeks before we can ttc concieve again, been bleeding ever since treatment so no idea where i am in my cycle now.


----------



## lucy_x

lindblum said:


> lucy thats some willpower! i would've caved and tested already :p
> 
> 
> jellybeann, goodluck x

i may get one tomorrow & test tuesday, depending on AF. :)


----------



## pip101

Hi Ladies just a quick q on cm......DS is 3mths a few days ago I had something very near ewcm but not a lot of it, then yesterday and today I have very watery cm.....is that my cycle returning already?? with myDDs my af didnt return until 13 and 10mths respectively....would dearly love another before DH changes his mind lol! (but maybe not quite this soon..)


----------



## lucy_x

Tbh pip101, I had that kinda Cm mixed with other types on and off for a fair few months before i got my cycles back, (only came back Dec) So its really tought to tell, have you temp'ed before?


----------



## lucy_x

I had a substantual drop this morning :(,My Ovulation Chart Fortunatly not below my coverline although im not hopeful now.... I guess one temp cant make that much difference, If i can get away on my own i may buy a test today...

Either way AF is still a no show and im on cycle day 33 now :wacko:, Iv never had a cycle this long, and TBH was expecting a shorter LP because of BFing...Guess only time will tell x


----------



## cookielucylou

We are back ttc now-my results came back fine. Need to try to get back in the habit of temping now.


----------



## amberdawn723

Hi ladies.....I'm currently breastfeeding my 10 month old dd and we are officially ttc baby #3 since this cycle just began. My cycle that just ended had delayed ovulation (O'd on CD28) and I had a short LP (8 days). Although I do tend to have long cycles (around 35 days), my LP is usually between 11 and 13 days. Now I'm concerned my LP is going to be too short to conceive. I'm taking vitex and FX that it helps lengthen it.


----------



## cookielucylou

Well we dtd on the appropriate dates this month and my period is due today so i did a test this morning but it is bfn :( No sign of period yet though, so no idea what is going on there. Was really hoping it would be our month, we have been trying 8 months now. My Ovulation Chart


----------



## cookielucylou

My Ovulation Chart
if that has worked that should be novembers chart which is the last time i tempted, does it look like i'm ovulating?


----------



## La Mere

Hi ladies, i'm here hoping to get some advice about ttc while bf. my DD is 1 year, 3 weeks and 4 days old. i got my first af since having her and am now on CD17 no sign of O. Just wondering how long it might take for my cycle to regulate itself if it's irregular. Any help you ladies can give me is very much appreciated.


----------



## cookielucylou

I have some good news-we got our BFP at the weekend :)

La Mere I kind of gave up trying to work out when I O'd as I could never work it out, only thing I can advice is to make sure you keep DTD regularly.


----------



## lilninja

Can I join this thread!? I have just weaned off domperidone and waiting for my cycles to return (returned at 8 weeks pp and stopped again when I started domperidone) DH and I are trying to conceive number two while breastfeeding DS (5 months)


----------



## MumOfBugz

Hi lilninja, I'd like to join too, I'm in the same position! We r TTC baby no.2 and I'm breastfeeding my LO who is just over 4 months old  I'm in the middle of weaning off domperidone, it's interesting that your AF stopped when you started taking it, I wonder if that's why mine still haven't come back even tho DS has been STTN for the past 7 weeks. I'm almost off it now, and just started taking agnus castus which is meant to help you cycles come back if you're BFing... How long have u been TTC for? We've been trying since DS was 8 weeks old but nothing. Done soooooo many POAS, at one point I was convinced I was PG as I had sooo many symptoms but it must've just been wishful thinking lol!!!! Can't help but be a little bit gutted every time I get a BFN :'(


----------



## lindblum

Hello lilninja and mumofbugz :)

Are either of you monitoring your cycles at all?
I got my period 8 weeks post-partum and then every 2 weeks after that. I started ovulating about 8 months post-partum but wasn't able to conceive because of my short luteal phase. I don't know if you are aware of this but the time between when you ovulate and the first day of your period needs to be at least 10 days long. Alot of breastfeeding mums have a short LP which is why they cannot conceive.

good luck x


----------



## lilninja

Hi MumOfBugz and lindblum!!

Apparently because domperdione increases your prolactin levels it can cause irregular cycles or even make them stop.. Not good timing!! I started dom in July and just my luck, haven't had a period since July 26th.. We've been not trying not preventing since my cycles returned and just decided in august we would officially start trying.. of course that's when my cycles stopped so here I am at CD 42 still waiting for AF to return.. I haven't been on Dom for about a week now and hoping things return to normal ASAP!! I have a feeling the dom might have something to do with your cycles not returning yet.. I'm hoping they start up soon for both of us so we can get started!! Maybe you'll catch the first lil egg!! I've been taking vitex in hopes things start moving along again! I'm still breastfeeding my son as well who is five months (two days ago) and really hoping that my cycles return as they were!! I was having regular cycles between 27-31 days since 8 weeks PP, I haven't been charting but am pretty aware of what my body is doing when so I know I was ovulating at the right time and so on.. I want my kids close in age so figured we best start tryiong early! I have been sooooo confused this past month because of missing my period.. I've poas a couple times and of course all negative but can't help but wonder what is going on as everything had return to normal and now all of a sudden it's out of wack!! How long were you on dom for!? did it work for you!?


----------

